# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Քաղաքականություն > Միջազգային քաղաքականություն >  Ղրղըզստանը՝ հեղափոխության շեմին

## terev

Ղրղըզստանի մայրաքաղաք Բիշքեկում զանգվածային անկարգությունները կարող են վերաճել հեղափոխության։ Ընդդիմության հազարավոր կողմնակիցներ մոտեցել են նախագահի նստավայրին, սակայն նրանց գրոհը կասեցվել է։ Ոստիկանությունը նրանց հետ է մղել արցունքաբեր գազով, նռնակներով և հրազենով։

Բախումների հետևանքով, տարբեր աղբյուրներով, զոհվել է 3-15 մարդ, զոհվածների մարմինները հեռացնում են հրապարակից։ Ընդդիմադիրները Տալաս քաղաքում գերի են վերցրել երկրի առաջին փոխվարչապետ Աղըկբեկ Ժապարովին և ներքին գործերի նախարար Մոլդոմուս Կոնգանտիևին: Վերջինս, ըստ որոշ տեղեկությունների, ստացած վերքերից մահացել է հիվանդանոցի ճանապարհին:

Զանգվածային ցույցեր են նաև Ղրղըզստանի մյուս շրջաններում, որտեղ մեկը մյուսի հետևից տապալվում են տեղական իշխանությունները։ Մարդկանց բազմությանը, կարելի է ասել, ոչ ոք չի ղեկավարում. գիշերը ձերբակալվել են ընդդիմության գրեթե բոլոր առաջնորդները։

Ընդդիմության ներկայացուցիչները վստահեցնում են, որ Բիշքեկի հրապարակում գործում են դիպուկահարները։
Ըստ որոշ աղբյուրների՝ հրապարակում տեղի ունեցած բախումների հետևանքով տուժել է մոտ 100 մարդ։ Ցուցարարները գրոհել և իրենց հսկողության տակ են վերցրել երկրի Առաջին ազգային հեռուստաալիքը. հեռարձակումը դադարեցվել է։
Բիշքեկի քաղաքապետարանը արտակարգ իրավիճակ է հայտարարել քաղաքում։ Մեկ ամսով՝ ժամը 22-ից մինչև 6-ը, երկրում կգործի պարետային ժամ։ Սակայն այդ որոշումը դեռ չի հաստատվել խորհրդարանի կողմից։ Կառավարության ներկայացուցիչները զերծ են մնում պաշտոնական հայտարարություններից։

«Ճնշումները վաղուց էին սկսվել. չէ՞ որ նախագահ Կուրմանբեկ Բակիևի համար սա կենաց մահու պայքար է»,- նշել է ընդդիմության առաջնորդներից մեկը։

http://tert.am/am/news/2010/04/07/revolution/

----------

One_Way_Ticket (07.04.2010)

----------


## Adriano

Ես գտնում եմ, որ հերթական հեղափոխության գլխավոր ֆինանսավորողը ԱՄՆ-ն է: Քանզի Բակիևը չարդարացրեց ամերիկայի հույսերը, փաստացի ամերիկյան փողերով գալով իշխանության ծախեց ընկերությունը: Մասնավորապես փակելով ԱՄՆ-ի ռազմակայանը և դրանով իսկ մոտենալով ՌԴ-ին: Իմ կարծիքով նոր իշխանությունները , եթե նույնիսկ գան կբռնեն ամերիկամեդ զարգացման ուղղություն, ինչպես ասենք Սահակաշվիլին Վրաստանում: Իհարկե ցավալի է, որ նման երկրներում, որի մեջ մտցնում եմ նաև ՀՀ-ին, օգտվելով իշխանությունների կոռումպացվածությունից և անօրինականություններից կարողանում են հեղափոխություններ անել: Իսկ ինչու է ՌԴ-ն պաշտպանում նման ռեժիմները, ասենք մեր մոտ սերժանտական, մյուսներում ալիևյան, Լուկաշենկոյի: Իմ կարծիքով ՌԴ-ն արդեն պետք է ավելի առաջ գնա և պարտադրի, որ ԱՊՀ-ում լրիվ դեմոկրտական և ժողովրդի իշխանություն հաստատվի, քանզի սովետի քաղաքականությունը արդեն բացթողումներ ունի, օրինակ Ուկրայինան, Վրաստանը և այլն, իմ կարծիքով ՌԴ-ն միայն այդ ձևով կկարողանա պահել ԱՊՀ-ն իր ազդեցության ոլորտում:

----------


## terev



----------


## terev



----------


## Chuk

Ես, բնականաբար, ղրղզ ժողովրդի կողմից եմ, բայց չեմ կարծում, որ նման կերպ իրենց խնդիրները կլուծեն:

----------


## Վիշապ

Էս ընդդիմությունը զենքերով ու փայտերով գուլյատներ ա անում… օրը ցերեկով :Shok:

----------


## terev



----------


## Տրիբուն

տեղեկատվություն ականատեսից ..  :Tongue: 

Կիրգիստանում հեղափոխությունը կայացավ: Բիշկեկում քարը քարի վրա չեն թողնում: Լիքը զոհեր:

----------

Աբելյան (07.04.2010)

----------


## terev

http://www.vesti.ru/videos?vid=266616

----------


## Տրիբուն

Սիրում եմ էս երկիրը  .. կյանքիս ահագին մասը ստեղ ա անցել .. էս ախմախների համար աշխատել եմ .. հիմա ահավոր մառադյոռություն ա քաղաքով մեկ .. խանութները բառացիորեն կրում են.. նույնիսկ կահույքն ու սառնարաններն են տանում

----------

Աբելյան (07.04.2010)

----------


## Հայկօ

Մի խանին մյուս խանն ա՞ փոխարինում, թե՞ նորմալ բանի հույս կա:

----------


## Տրիբուն

նախագահը թռավ երկրից.. ընդդիմությունը իբր պատասխանատվությունը վերցրել ա իրա վրա ու դրուժինաներ ա սարքել որ կարգ ու կանոն հաստատեն .. բայց ոչ մի բան էլ չեն կարում անեն

----------


## Ժունդիայի

Ներքին գործերի նախարարը մահացել է, պառլամենտի նախագահն ու նախկին նախագահի թեկնածուն ձերբակալված են

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մի խանին մյուս խանն ա՞ փոխարինում, թե՞ նորմալ բանի հույս կա:


Վաղը կերևա .. հիմա պետք ա քաղաքը կարանան պահեն .. Հայկօ ջան .. ուղիղ լուսամուտներիս տակ մի հատ բանկ, մի հատ խանութ ու մի հատ կաֆե վարի են տալիս հենց էս պահին ..

----------


## Հայկօ

> Վաղը կերևա .. հիմա պետք ա քաղաքը կարանան պահեն .. Հայկօ ջան .. ուղիղ լուսամուտներիս տակ մի հատ բանկ, մի հատ խանութ ու մի հատ կաֆե վարի են տալիս հենց էս պահին ..


Դու քեզ լավ նայի, մնացածը գրողի ծոցը: Զգույշ եղի, պատուհաններից-բանից հեռու:

----------

Sagittarius (07.04.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դու քեզ լավ նայի, մնացածը գրողի ծոցը: Զգույշ եղի, պատուհաններից-բանից հեռու:


ապեր.. ճիշտն ասեմ .. փիս ա.. ահավոր ձևի են թալանում ու մառադյոռություն անում.. նորություններով բան ցույց չեն տալիս .. բաղդադը քեզ օրինակ

----------


## Տրիբուն

Դե սրանք մոնղոլ են .. ինչ անես.. մեջները նստած ա թալանելը .. առանց դրա սրանք չեն կարում հեղափոխություն անեն

----------


## terev

> ապեր.. ճիշտն ասեմ .. փիս ա.. ահավոր ձևի են թալանում ու մառադյոռություն անում.. նորություններով բան ցույց չեն տալիս .. բաղդադը քեզ օրինակ


Դրա համար են ասում էլի, որ ցանկացած հեղափոխություն երկիրը 15 տարի հետ ա գցում: Բայց էս դեպքում երևի մի քիչ ավելի շատ հետ գցի:  :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

էս էլ իրանց ֆորումն ա.. ռուսերեն ա .. սրանք կիրգիզերեն գիր գրականություն չունեն .. նայեք.. 

http://diesel.elcat.kg/index.php?sho...#entry13104323

----------


## Lion

> Դու քեզ լավ նայի, մնացածը գրողի ծոցը: Զգույշ եղի, պատուհաններից-բանից հեռու:


Զգույշ եղիր, դուռը պինդ փակիր, պատուհանին էլ զգույշ մոտեցիր... :Think:

----------


## ministr

Տղեք մեզ մոտ էլ էիք ուզում սենց "անհնազանդություն"? Ինչ որ առաջարկում էիք ղրղզները էդ են անում...

----------

Chuk (07.04.2010), Sagittarius (07.04.2010)

----------


## ministr

> Վաղը կերևա .. հիմա պետք ա քաղաքը կարանան պահեն .. Հայկօ ջան .. ուղիղ լուսամուտներիս տակ մի հատ բանկ, մի հատ խանութ ու մի հատ կաֆե վարի են տալիս հենց էս պահին ..


Բա դու ում ես սպասում  :Smile:  Մի 2 միլիոն էլ դու գմփցրա բանկից  :Tongue:

----------


## terev

Տրիբուն ջան բա ստեղ ասում են ինտերնետը անջատածա:
http://www.5-tv.ru/news/28021/

----------


## terev

Հա էլի անջատել են: Տրիբունի տված սայտը էլ չի բացում:
Ասում են արդեն 100 մարդ ա զոհվել:
http://www.newstube.ru/media/bunt-v-...-postradavshix

Սա էլ նայեք, հետաքրքիր է:

http://www.newstube.ru/media/v-kirgi...astaet-bezumie

----------

Tig (09.04.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հա էլի անջատել են: Տրիբունի տված սայտը էլ չի բացում:
> Ասում են արդեն 100 մարդ ա զոհվել:
> http://www.newstube.ru/media/bunt-v-...-postradavshix
> 
> Սա էլ նայեք, հետաքրքիր է:
> 
> http://www.newstube.ru/media/v-kirgi...astaet-bezumie


Իմ տված սայթը իմ մոտ բացուցում .. ռեգնւմ նայեք .. 

ասեմ շատ փիս ա..

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տղեք մեզ մոտ էլ էիք ուզում սենց "անհնազանդություն"? Ինչ որ առաջարկում էիք ղրղզները էդ են անում...


Ապեր, անհնազանդությունը մառադյոռություն չի . մարտի մեկին երևանում ոչ մեկը մառադյոռություն չի արել .. ու մենք մոնղոլ չենք ..

----------

Sagittarius (07.04.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ջան բա ստեղ ասում են ինտերնետը անջատածա:
> http://www.5-tv.ru/news/28021/


Լավ էլ միացած ա ու լավ էլ աշխատում ա

----------


## Բիձա

Բա ինչ ես ուզում կիրգիզներից:  Բառադիները իրենց սահմանդրությունն էլ երևի չեն կարդացել- հայվանները:

----------

terev (07.04.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

Հլա ռուսների դրած վերնագիրը - В Киргизии нарастает безумие

----------


## Բիձա

> Ապեր, անհնազանդությունը մառադյոռություն չի . մարտի մեկին երևանում ոչ մեկը մառադյոռություն չի արել .. ու մենք մոնղոլ չենք ..


Բացի դա էլ ով է ասել, որ ջարդել, փշրել, վնաս տալը, մարադյորությունը հողափոխության մաս չի՞: Բա հենց դա է ստիպում իշխանություններին զիջելու: 
Մենք համաշխարհային փորձից ուզում ենք վերցնել  միայն գրքային -զուլալ- ասպետականը, դրա համար էլ ցանկացած քաղաքական պրոցեսի վերջում միշտ էլ քաշվում ենք: 
Միայն ֆիզիկական դիմադրությունն ու պայքարն է դիմացինին սթափության ու զիջումների բերում: Ում զաստավիտը ուժեղ եղավ, նա էլ կհաղթի:

----------


## Բիձա

ընդիմությունը վերցրեց իշխանություը 
Отунбаева: власть в Киргизии полностью перешла к оппозиции 
gazeta.ru

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բա ինչ ես ուզում կիրգիզներից:  Բառադիները իրենց սահմանդրությունն էլ երևի չեն կարդացել- հայվանները:


Իրանք դրանից չունեն .. վերջին երկու տարում մի հինգ անգամ մենակ փոխել են

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ընդիմությունը վերցրեց իշխանություը 
> Отунбаева: власть в Киргизии полностью перешла к оппозиции 
> gazeta.ru


Չգիտեմ ում ձեռն ա իշխանությունը, բայց քաղքը ավերվում ա մի ուրիշ ձևի

----------


## yerevanci

> Դե սրանք մոնղոլ են .. ինչ անես.. մեջները նստած ա թալանելը .. առանց դրա սրանք չեն կարում հեղափոխություն անեն


երևի  մի  տարի  առաջ  մարտի  մեկին մենք  էլ  մի  քանի  ժամով  մոնղոլ  էինք,  չէ՞

----------


## Բիձա

Սա է հետաքրքիր: 



> Бишкеке горят дома семьи президента Киргизии Курманбека Бакиева:---  
>  здания горят, никаких пожарных расчетов около них нет. «Интерфакс»

----------


## Ժունդիայի

> երևի  մի  տարի  առաջ  մարտի  մեկին մենք  էլ  մի  քանի  ժամով  մոնղոլ  էինք,  չէ՞


 Մե՞նք, բնավ ոչ  :Angry2:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Լրիվ Բաղդադ վիճակ ա  :Sad:

----------


## Բիձա

> երևի  մի  տարի  առաջ  մարտի  մեկին մենք  էլ  մի  քանի  ժամով  *մոնղոլ*  էինք,  չէ՞


-Մեր մեջտեղը որն ա- կասպից ծովը՞- այ մաքսիմում ըտեղացի էինք:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> երևի  մի  տարի  առաջ  մարտի  մեկին մենք  էլ  մի  քանի  ժամով  մոնղոլ  էինք,  չէ՞


չէ.. վաբշե չէ .. դու չես տեսել մոնղոլը ինչ ա ... էտ պետք ա տենալ ..  էտ լսելով ու տելեվիզորով չի երևում

----------


## yerevanci

> Մե՞նք, բնավ ոչ


մեր  ազգնա  դրա  համար  ե՞ս  պաշտպանում,  բայց  հո  իրականությունա

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Սա է հետաքրքիր:


մի փողոց ներքև ա ... Ժիլբեկ-Ժոլու  :Wink:  պաժառ տվին տները

----------


## Բիձա

Ըստեղ CNN-ը մի ժամ ա նայում եմ-  բան ասած չկա:

----------


## yerevanci

> չէ.. վաբշե չէ .. դու չես տեսել մոնղոլը ինչ ա ... էտ պետք ա տենալ ..  էտ լսելով ու տելեվիզորով չի երևում


Ընենց  ես  խոսում,  ոնց  որ  փոքրուց  ընդեղ ես  մմեծացել

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ընենց  ես  խոսում,  ոնց  որ  փոքրուց  ընդեղ ես  մմեծացել


որ ասում եմ ուրեմն գիտեմ .. հենց տենց էլ խոսում եմ..

----------

murmushka (07.04.2010)

----------


## terev

Վեբ կամերա 
http://webcam.saimanet.kg/index.html

----------

davidus (08.04.2010), Բիձա (07.04.2010)

----------


## Ժունդիայի

> մեր  ազգնա  դրա  համար  ե՞ս  պաշտպանում,  բայց  հո  իրականությունա


 Չէ Արթ ջան, ուղղակի ես այդ դեպքերին անմիջական ականատեսն եմ եղել, մասնակցել եմ գրեթե բոլոր ցույցերին էլ...
Հարցը հայ լինելուս մեջ չի.....

Լավ չխորանամ շատ....

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ընենց  ես  խոսում,  ոնց  որ  փոքրուց  ընդեղ ես  մմեծացել


Ընգեր, դու թեման կարդում ե՞ս: Էդ մարդը *հենց հիմա ընդեղ ա*: Ու հաստատ լսելով չի, որ Ղրղզստանի մասին գիտի:

----------


## yerevanci

> -Մեր մեջտեղը որն ա- կասպից ծովը՞- այ մաքսիմում ըտեղացի էինք:


փաստորեն  ադրբեջանաթուրքմենացի :Smile:

----------

Բիձա (07.04.2010)

----------


## Rammer

Նախագահը արդեն պաբեգա արել բայց ուր չգիտեն...

Էս տղու ձեռի Դռագունովը հլը, վերջն ա...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> որ ասում եմ ուրեմն գիտեմ .. հենց տենց էլ խոսում եմ..


Այ սրա .. նանը.. մի ուրիշ ձևի գմփոցներ ա... սելջուկները գրավում են Կոնստանտնապոլիսը .. իմ արև .

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Նախագահը արդեն պաբեգա արել բայց ուր չգիտեն...


Նախագահի մերը .. անասունը հրաման տվեց կրակելու .. հետո իրա մենթերին թողեց բախտի քմահաճույքին ու թռավ .. հիմա սրանք իրար են մոռթում ու չեն իմանում ինչի համար ... մենթերը վախում են հանձնվեն կամ անցնեն ընդդիմության կողմը.. վախում են , որ գլուպները կուտեն սաղի

----------


## Rammer

> Նախագահի մերը .. անասունը հրաման տվեց կրակելու .. հետո իրա մենթերին թողեց բախտի քմահաճույքին ու թռավ .. հիմա սրանք իրար են մոռթում ու չեն իմանում ինչի համար ... մենթերը վախում են հանձնվեն կամ անցնեն ընդդիմության կողմը.. վախում են , որ գլուպները կուտեն սաղի


Բա դու ինչ ես անում? Գոնե մոտդ զենք կա պաշտպանվես?

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բա դու ինչ ես անում? Գոնե մոտդ զենք կա պաշտպանվես?


Դուսը տանկ.. տունը բազուկա .. երկու հատ էլ գռանատամյոտ .. ինչ ես ասում .. հերի՞ք ա  :Smile: 
Ապեր, տների վրա դեռ չեն գնում .. մինչև էտ լիքը խանութ կա թալանելու

----------


## Ambrosine

> անասունը հրաման տվեց կրակելու .. հետո իրա մենթերին թողեց բախտի քմահաճույքին ու թռավ .. հիմա սրանք իրար են մոռթում ու չեն իմանում ինչի համար ... մենթերը վախում են հանձնվեն կամ անցնեն ընդդիմության կողմը.. վախում են , որ գլուպները կուտեն սաղի


Տրիբուն, տենց էլ ճանապարհը չբացի՞ն, որ օդանավակայան գնաս:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն, տենց էլ ճանապարհը չբացի՞ն, որ օդանավակայան գնաս:


Օդանավակայանը փակ ա ..

----------


## Տրիբուն

Արա.. արունը չի հերիքում հիվանդանոցներում .... տժլամասյոն .. 
Լուսամուտից դուրս նայել չի լինում .. մուխ ու ծուխ ա.. ու լիքը գմփոց .. Կիրիգիզները կայֆրի մեջ են ..

----------


## Rammer

> Դուսը տանկ.. տունը բազուկա .. երկու հատ էլ գռանատամյոտ .. ինչ ես ասում .. հերի՞ք ա 
> Ապեր, տների վրա դեռ չեն գնում .. մինչև էտ լիքը խանութ կա թալանելու


Ապեր կձգես: Մենք հավատում ենք քեզ: Դիմացի հանուն հայրենիքի...

Լսի բայց կարող իջնես մի երկու բան էլ դու կպցնես նոտբուկ, խալադելնիկ....
Բայց նայի հենց գան քո տան վրա ձև արա իբր մտել ես թալանելու էլի, քեզ որ բան չանեն:

----------


## Բիձա

> Ես, բնականաբար, ղրղզ ժողովրդի կողմից եմ, *բայց չեմ կարծում, որ նման կերպ իրենց խնդիրները կլուծեն*:


 Հիմա երևի կասես, թե խնդիր ասելով ի նկատի ես ունեցել լիարժեք ժողովրդավարության կառուցումը՞:

----------

davidus (08.04.2010)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Նախագահը արդեն պաբեգա արել բայց ուր չգիտեն...
> 
> Էս տղու ձեռի Դռագունովը հլը, վերջն ա...


արաաաա,,, պիզ....ց, էս ինչ արտիրելյա ա ձեռները ընգել

----------


## Տրիբուն

> перекрёсток ул.Манаса - Чуй Маг.Народный полностью убит!!!!


էս իմ լուսամուտների տակն ա .. Նառոդնին ոնց որ մեր Երևան Սիթին էլի

----------


## Բիձա

> Արա.. արունը չի հերիքում հիվանդանոցներում .... տժլամասյոն .. 
> Լուսամուտից դուրս նայել չի լինում .. մուխ ու ծուխ ա.. ու լիքը գմփոց .. Կիրիգիզները կայֆրի մեջ են ..


Բայց ինտեռնետդ կա: Թե կարող ես նկարի, ձայնագրի, արի հետ -մեզ լուսավորի: 
Անփորձանք ու շառերից հեռու:

----------


## Rammer

> էս իմ լուսամուտների տակն ա .. Նառոդնին ոնց որ մեր Երևան Սիթին էլի


Մենակ ես տանը?

----------


## Տրիբուն

> БД охраняет только спецназ СГО "Арстан" во главе с Жанышом Бакиевым. Жаныш Бакиев не жилец, ведь это его рябята папили по людям, и им больше некуда деваться: если сложат оружие - их на месте же расстреляют, вот и сидят в БД. Для того, чтобы выбить СГО хотят подогнать пару танков министерства обороны и принудить ЕГО сложить оружие.


Էսի Բակիևի երկրորդ տղեն ա .. առաջինը արդեն թռել ա .. БД .. Белый Дом ..

----------


## terev



----------

Ambrosine (07.04.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բայց ինտեռնետդ կա: Թե կարող ես նկարի, ձայնագրի, արի հետ -մեզ լուսավորի: 
> Անփորձանք ու շառերից հեռու:


Մի քիչ նկարել եմ .. հետո զահլես գնաց.. բայց սրանք ուրիշ են .. ստեղ խնդիրները ուրիշ ա.. ստեղ կիրգիզ, ուզբեկ, ռուս, դունգան .. հյուսիս  հարավա . Բիշկեկ մնացած .. լիքը հարցեր կա ..

----------


## terev

1.39 -ից նայեք: Ինչ՞ 40 հոգի: Վաղը կլսեք մի 200-300 հոգու մասին:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մենակ ես տանը?


Հա .. բեսսսսը  :Smile:

----------


## Rammer

> Էսի Բակիևի երկրորդ տղեն ա .. առաջինը արդեն թռել ա .. БД .. Белый Дом ..


Քաշվավ... Լավա թող սատկացնեն: Կարող ա մեր էշերն էլ տենան վախենան:

----------


## Բիձա

Նոր CNN-ը 10 վայրյանով ասեց, որ 40 հոգի են զոհվել ու կիրգիզիան բնութագրեց որպես ԱՄՆ դաշնակից:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Էս նայեք .. 




> Примерно в 22-30, устав охранять вверенное мне казенное имущество, решил прогуляться до площади. И надо же, при мне под Агропромом поймали снайпера. Начали над ним самосуд вершить. Бутылкой по башке жахнули, стали пинать и т.д. Это был мужчина лет 40, внешне похож на таджика. Были люди, пытавшие предотваратить жестокий суд Линча для выяснения его имени и принадлежности. Но их не слушали. Не знаю, выжил этот килер или нет.

----------

Ambrosine (07.04.2010), Sagittarius (07.04.2010)

----------


## Rammer

Հլը ես էջի վիդեոն նայեք:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/asia-pacific/8607324.stm

----------


## Տրիբուն

> делали пешком прогулку по киевской до манаса-киевской.
> 
> на наших глазах вынесли караван. это 100% подтверждено. толпа как саранча налетала на торговый центр, брала что успевала, охран по ним стреляла, они назадубегали и возвращались. и все таки взяли караван sad.gif
> 
> также взяли светоч. но там все вывезли.
> 
> 100% подтверждаю: разгромлен магазин Военторг, Народынй Военторг, Бета-1,
> народ начала собираться (данные на полчаса назад), чтобы разгромить рубин на чуй-советская.
> 
> ...


Փողոցների անուններին ուշադրություն մի դարձրեք.. 

բայց ասեմ որ կենտրոնն ա ...  караван-ը տանս հետևն ա ..

----------


## Rammer

> Նոր CNN-ը 10 վայրյանով ասեց, որ 40 հոգի են զոհվել ու կիրգիզիան բնութագրեց որպես ԱՄՆ դաշնակից:


Պուտինը ասեց մենք վաբշե կապ չունենք, քիչ էր մնում երդում ուտեր... :LOL:  Բայց դե հետո կերևա...
Բայց նախագահը ուրա գնացել է?

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հլը ես էջի վիդեոն նայեք:
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/asia-pacific/8607324.stm


Հաստատում եմ .. մենթերին ու  Օմոնին սաղ սալամաթ կերան սրանք .. մի չորս ժամվա մեջ .. հատուկ դրություն հայտարարեցին .. բայց հատուկ դրությունը պասլատ արեցին գրողի ծոցը

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Պուտինը ասեց մենք վաբշե կապ չունենք, քիչ էր մնում երդում ուտեր... Բայց դե հետո կերևա...
> Բայց նախագահը ուրա գնացել է?


Մարդ խաբար չի .. գիտեն որ լարեցին օդանավակայանի ճամփին ու չբռնեցին

----------


## Rammer

Գժանոց...

----------


## ministr

> Ապեր, անհնազանդությունը մառադյոռություն չի . մարտի մեկին երևանում ոչ մեկը մառադյոռություն չի արել .. ու մենք մոնղոլ չենք ..


Էդ իմ ու քո համար մառադյոռություն չի..
Բայց հլա նայի ինչքան անմակարդակներ ու բոսյակներ կան: Մոնղոլները կարողա ուրիշ ձևի բոսյակ են, բայց մերոնք էլ պակաս չեն...
Մարտի 1-ին նման բան չեղավ որովհետև իշխանությունը տապալված չէր:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մի քիչ նկարել եմ .. հետո զահլես գնաց.. բայց սրանք ուրիշ են .. ստեղ խնդիրները ուրիշ ա.. ստեղ կիրգիզ, ուզբեկ, ռուս, դունգան .. հյուսիս  հարավա . Բիշկեկ մնացած .. լիքը հարցեր կա ..





> Президент Кыргызстана находится в своей южной резиденции, в городе Оше. Об этом ИА «24.kg» заявили в Министерстве обороны.
> 
> По данным официальных представителей ведомства, «Курманбек Бакиев вылетел в Ош по настоянию руководства силовых ведомств и Службы государственной охраны (СГО). Это решение принято после долгих консультаций», - заявили в аппарате МО КР.
> В мэрии южной столицы подтвердили информацию о том, что «некоторое время назад Курманбек Бакиев прибыл в Ош и находится в безопасном месте, при этом глава государства информирован о текущей ситуации в стране


Այ սրա համար էի ասում.. սրանց մոտ հարավ հյուսիս լուրջ խնդիր կա ... ու հանգիստ կարող ա քաղաքացիական սկսվի ..

----------


## Chuk

> Հիմա երևի կասես, թե խնդիր ասելով ի նկատի ես ունեցել լիարժեք ժողովրդավարության կառուցումը՞:


Նկատի ունեմ իրանց անկեղծ ցանկությունների գոնե 1 տոկոսի իրականացումը:

----------


## Rammer

Հլը բա սրանց

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հլը ես էջի վիդեոն նայեք:
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/asia-pacific/8607324.stm


Էս ժողովուրդը շուտ պետք ա ոտքի կանգներ, որ էս աստիճանի չլիներ հաշվեհարդարը իշխանության հետ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էդ իմ ու քո համար մառադյոռություն չի..
> Բայց հլա նայի ինչքան անմակարդակներ ու բոսյակներ կան: Մոնղոլները կարողա ուրիշ ձևի բոսյակ են, բայց մերոնք էլ պակաս չեն...
> Մարտի 1-ին նման բան չեղավ որովհետև իշխանությունը տապալված չէր:


Մինիստր.. կլնի էս մի հարցում չվիճենք.. մեկս մենակ մեկն ենք տեսել.. մյուսը համ էն համ էլ էն .. որ ասում եմ տարբերություն կա.. ուրեմն կա. ու ահավոր մեծ .. առանց խորանալու .. 

սրանք հեղափոխություն են անում հենց մառադյոռության համար .. գլխանց դրան նախապատրաստվում են .. ու մառադյոռությունը սկսվել էր դեռ ցերեկը .. երբ իշխանություն էլ կար .. մլիցա էլ ..

----------


## Բիձա

> Հաստատում եմ .. մենթերին ու  Օմոնին սաղ սալամաթ կերան սրանք .. մի չորս ժամվա մեջ .. հատուկ դրություն հայտարարեցին .. բայց հատուկ դրությունը պասլատ արեցին գրողի ծոցը


Ոնց հասկանում եմ բանակը արել է հնարավորը դիմադրելու համար, բայց բան չի ստացվել: 
Նկատեցի, որ   ընդիմությունը հիմնականում ջահելություն էր: 
Եթե կասեն, որ թալանի համար ելել են, ավտոմատով մարդ են սպանում, ուրեմն շատ մեծ հեքիաթ կլինի դա: 
Հեղափոխություն են արել: Տեսնենք թե լիդերներն ինչ կանեն դրա հետ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Նկատի ունեմ իրանց անկեղծ ցանկությունների գոնե 1 տոկոսի իրականացումը:


Իրանց անկեղծ ցանկությունը լրիվ իրականություն ա դառնում.. քաղաքը հանձնված ա թալանի .. էս էլ երկրորդ անգամ .. ապեր . էսի միջին ասիան ա.. սրա տակը Տջիկստանն ու Ավղանստանն ա... էս ուրիշ հոգեբանություն ու ժողովուրդ ա

----------

Վիշապ (07.04.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Մինիստր.. կլնի էս մի հարցում չվիճենք.. մեկս մենակ մեկն ենք տեսել.. մյուսը համ էն համ էլ էն .. որ ասում եմ տարբերություն կա.. ուրեմն կա. ու ահավոր մեծ .. առանց խորանալու .. 
> 
> սրանք հեղափոխություն են անում հենց մառադյոռության համար .. գլխանց դրան նախապատրաստվում են .. ու մառադյոռությունը սկսվել էր դեռ ցերեկը .. երբ իշխանություն էլ կար .. մլիցա էլ ..


Տրիբուն ձյա, քեզ համբերություն, դուխդ տեղը պահի:
Բայց գրածիդ մասին էլ ասելիք ունեմ: Արի մի կողմ թողնենք «անձամբ տեսել եմ»-ը: Անկեղծորեն հավատում եմ, որ իրանք մեզնից ավելի վայրենի էին: Բայց իրականում անհնար ա, որ նման զարգացումների դեպքում խուժան չհայտնվեր Հայաստանում, ով որ առիթից օգտվելով ինչ ասես չէր անի: Ընդ որում էդ խուժանի մեծ մասը չէին լինի հանրահավաքին մասնակցացները:

----------

ministr (07.04.2010), Norton (07.04.2010), Sagittarius (07.04.2010)

----------


## Rammer

> Մինիստր.. կլնի էս մի հարցում չվիճենք.. մեկս մենակ մեկն ենք տեսել.. մյուսը համ էն համ էլ էն .. որ ասում եմ տարբերություն կա.. ուրեմն կա. ու ահավոր մեծ .. առանց խորանալու .. 
> 
> սրանք հեղափոխություն են անում հենց մառադյոռության համար .. գլխանց դրան նախապատրաստվում են .. ու մառադյոռությունը սկսվել էր դեռ ցերեկը .. երբ իշխանություն էլ կար .. մլիցա էլ ..


Ձաձ փաստորեն նախագահը հրաժարական չի տվել հա?

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ոնց հասկանում եմ բանակը արել է հնարավորը դիմադրելու համար, բայց բան չի ստացվել: 
> Նկատեցի, որ   ընդիմությունը հիմնականում ջահելություն էր: 
> Եթե կասեն, որ թալանի համար ելել են, ավտոմատով մարդ են սպանում, ուրեմն շատ մեծ հեքիաթ կլինի դա: 
> Հեղափոխություն են արել: Տեսնենք թե լիդերներն ինչ կանեն դրա հետ:


Բիձա ջան.. Կրգիստանը բանակ չունի.. սաղ իրար հետ մի հինգ հազար հոգի մարդ ա .. 

վերջին եկու տարում մի քիչ Օմոն սարքեցին .. էն ել բան դուրս չեկավ .. ամեն դեպքում .. մի բան պարզ ա հազար տոկոս.. զոհեր տալով գրավեցին պրեզիդենտականն ու պառլամենտը .. դատախազությունն էլ վրից.. ՆԳՆ էլ տակից ..

----------

Բիձա (07.04.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

> Իրանց անկեղծ ցանկությունը լրիվ իրականություն ա դառնում.. քաղաքը հանձնված ա թալանի .. էս էլ երկրորդ անգամ .. ապեր . էսի միջին ասիան ա.. սրա տակը Տջիկստանն ու Ավղանստանն ա... էս ուրիշ հոգեբանություն ու ժողովուրդ ա


Բայց մենակ թալանի համար, իրենց կյանքն էլ վտանգելով,   ավտոմատով մարդ են սպանում՞: 
Տարբեր ժողովուրդների մոտ զենք վերցնելու պառոգը տարբեր է: Ազգ կա էդ պառոգը վաաբշե չունի: Երևի սրանց մոտ էդ պառոգն արդեն հասած-անցած է  եղել:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ձյա, քեզ համբերություն, դուխդ տեղը պահի:
> Բայց գրածիդ մասին էլ ասելիք ունեմ: Արի մի կողմ թողնենք «անձամբ տեսել եմ»-ը: Անկեղծորեն հավատում եմ, որ իրանք մեզնից ավելի վայրենի էին: Բայց իրականում անհնար ա, որ նման զարգացումների դեպքում խուժան չհայտնվեր Հայաստանում, ով որ առիթից օգտվելով ինչ ասես չէր անի: Ընդ որում էդ խուժանի մեծ մասը չէին լինի հանրահավաքին մասնակցացները:


Վրաստանում ու Ուկրաինայում չհայտնվեց.. 

Չուկ ջան.. մինչև մեջները չապրես.. հոգեբանությունը չես իմանա.. ասում եմ .. սրանք երկար նախապատրաստվում են հենց թալիանի .. ազգային տրադիցիայ ա .. զուտ մոնղոլական 

բայց համ էլ դուխով են բեսերը .. վրեքները կրակում են, չեն փախնում ..

----------


## Lion

> Բիձա ջան.. Կրգիստանը բանակ չունի.. սաղ իրար հետ մի հինգ հազար հոգի մարդ ա .. 
> 
> վերջին եկու տարում մի քիչ Օմոն սարքեցին .. էն ել բան դուրս չեկավ .. ամեն դեպքում .. մի բան պարզ ա հազար տոկոս.. զոհեր տալով գրավեցին պրեզիդենտականն ու պառլամենտը .. դատախազությունն էլ վրից.. ՆԳՆ էլ տակից ..


http://www.centrasia.ru/newsA.php?st=1173128700

Տխուրա... Ես էլ գիտեի կարգին բանակ ունեն, բայց ՀՕՊ-ը 2006-ին հազիվ են սարքել, իսկ բանակի ընդհանուր թիվը... 5.000 :Smile:

----------


## Rammer

> Վրաստանում ու Ուկրաինայում չհայտնվեց.. 
> 
> Չուկ ջան.. մինչև մեջները չապրես.. հոգեբանությունը չես իմանա.. ասում եմ .. սրանք երկար նախապատրաստվում են հենց թալիանի .. ազգային տրադիցիայ ա .. զուտ մոնղոլական 
> 
> բայց համ էլ դուխով են բեսերը .. վրեքները կրակում են, չեն փախնում ..


ՆԳ -ում գրել են Բակիևը Օշ քաղաքը զինում ա պատասխան քայլ անի...արդեն 47 զոհ

----------


## Sagittarius

> Վրաստանում ու Ուկրաինայում չհայտնվեց.. 
> 
> Չուկ ջան.. մինչև մեջները չապրես.. հոգեբանությունը չես իմանա.. ասում եմ .. սրանք երկար նախապատրաստվում են հենց թալիանի .. ազգային տրադիցիայ ա .. զուտ մոնղոլական 
> 
> բայց համ էլ դուխով են բեսերը .. վրեքները կրակում են, չեն փախնում ..


էտ  աչքիս ուռած են, ծակված են, իզուր չի անունը *հեռո*ին

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բայց մենակ թալանի համար, իրենց կյանքն էլ վտանգելով,   ավտոմատով մարդ են սպանում՞: 
> Տարբեր ժողովուրդների մոտ զենք վերցնելու պառոգը տարբեր է: Ազգ կա էդ պառոգը վաաբշե չունի: Երևի սրանց մոտ էդ պառոգն արդեն հասած-անցած է  եղել:


Ինչի՞ չէ որ:

Բիձա ջան, պատճառահետևանքային կապերը հիմա չեմ ուզում վերլուծել.. ես էս երկիրը շատ լավ գիտեմ . տակից վրից.. հիմա ուզում եմ փաստեր արձանագրեմ 

Հեղափոխության մասին խսում էին վաղուց 
Խոսում էին նաև, որ եթե բունտ լինի, անպայման ուղեկցվելու ա թալանով, ու ոչ մեկը էտ չի թաքցնում 
Սկսեցին շրջաններում ադմինիստրացիաների գրավումով
Անցան մայրաքաղք ու շրջապատեցին նախագահականն ու պառլամենտը
Սնայպերնորվ կրակեցին շենքերի տանիքներից ու մի քսան հոգու տեղում պառկացրեցին, բայց մարդ չփախավ 
Հետո տփեցին մենթերին ու սկսեցին ձեռներից զենքերը խլել 
Հիմա չգրաված մնացել ա մենակ նախագահականը, նախագահը տեղում չի, մասաները թալանում են քաղաքը, ոնց որ սպասվում էր
Խանութներն ու օբյեկտները եթե պաշտպանվում են, ապա բնակիչների ուժերով .. Բիշկեքցիները զինված պաշտպանվում են մառադյոռենրից 
Վերջում ու ծատ կարևոր - Կիրգիստանում հեղափոխություն երբեք չեն անում Բիշկեքցիները .. միշտ գալիս են շրջաններից ..

----------

Ambrosine (07.04.2010), davidus (08.04.2010), Rammer (07.04.2010), Բիձա (07.04.2010), Վիշապ (07.04.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Վրաստանում ու Ուկրաինայում չհայտնվեց.. 
> 
> Չուկ ջան.. մինչև մեջները չապրես.. հոգեբանությունը չես իմանա.. ասում եմ .. սրանք երկար նախապատրաստվում են հենց թալիանի .. ազգային տրադիցիայ ա .. զուտ մոնղոլական 
> 
> բայց համ էլ դուխով են բեսերը .. վրեքները կրակում են, չեն փախնում ..


Իսկ Հայաստանում հայտնվեց: Նույնիսկ տենց զարգացում չստանալու դեպքում հայտնվեց խուժան, ով մտավ խանութներ թալանելու: Բոլորս էլ գիտենք, որ իշխանության կազմակերպածն էր դա, բայց նաև խուժան հայտնվեց: Տրիբուն ձյա, էլի եմ ասում, կարող ա մենք ու ղրղզները համեմատության եզր չունենք, բայց անհնար ա, որ մեր մոտ տենց զարգացումներ չլինեին: Իսկ Վրաստանում ու Ուկրաինայում իշխանության հանձնելը խաղաղ է եղել, նման զարգացումներ չեն եղել:

Համաձայն չեմ նաև, որ ղրղզները (բոլորը) երազում էին թալանի մասին: Ու թքած, որ ես մեջները չեմ եղել, էդ եղանակ չի փոխում: Ահավոր չեմ սիրում «բանավեճի» տիպը, երբ ասում են «ես կողքից տեսել եմ, ուրեմն դու չգիտես»: Անհնար ա, որ փողոց ելած ղրղզների մի մեծ հատված ուղղակի լավ երկրի մասին երազելով դուրս եկած չլինեին:

----------


## Rammer

> Ինչի՞ չէ որ:
> 
> Բիձա ջան, պատճառահետևանքային կապերը հիմա չեմ ուզում վերլուծել.. ես էս երկիրը շատ լավ գիտեմ . տակից վրից.. հիմա ուզում եմ փաստեր արձանագրեմ 
> 
> Հեղափոխության մասին խսում էին վաղուց 
> Խոսում էին նաև, որ եթե բունտ լինի, անպայման ուղեկցվելու ա թալանով, ու ոչ մեկը էտ չի թաքցնում 
> Սկսեցին շրջաններում ադմինիստրացիաների գրավումով
> Անցան մայրաքաղք ու շրջապատեցին նախագահականն ու պառլամենտը
> Սնայպերնորվ կրակեցին շենքերի տանիքներից ու մի քսան հոգու տեղում պառկացրեցին, բայց մարդ չփախավ 
> ...


Արա էս ինչ կադրեր կան, չի լիոնւմ նայել...Լավ բայց ուժայիններին արդեն պարզ չէր որ չարժի կրակել գոնե սեփական կյանքը փրկելու համար: Մասայաբար գռցրել են...

----------


## Հայկօ

Ավելի ճիշտ չի լինի՞՝ երկար բարակ գրառումների հետևից հիմա չընկնեք: Վերլուծաբանություն հետո էլ կարելի ա անել, հիմա ավելի կարևոր բաներ կան: Տրիբուն, քո մոտ վիճակը ո՞նց ա: Բարիկադավորվել ե՞ս  :Smile: :

----------


## Ambrosine

Մոտդ խոնավ շորեր պահի... թե կարաս, պատուհաններդ խոնավ շորերով ծածկի: Մեկ էլ ակումբում էդքան մի խորացի, ուշադիր եղիր: Մեկ-մեկ էլ գրի՝ տեսնենք ոնց ես:

----------

Հայկօ (07.04.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Համաձայն չեմ նաև, որ ղրղզները (բոլորը) երազում էին թալանի մասին: Ու թքած, որ ես մեջները չեմ եղել, էդ եղանակ չի փոխում: Ահավոր չեմ սիրում «բանավեճի» տիպը, երբ ասում են «ես կողքից տեսել եմ, ուրեմն դու չգիտես»: Անհնար ա, որ փողոց ելած ղրղզների մի մեծ հատված ուղղակի լավ երկրի մասին երազելով դուրս եկած չլինեին:


Մեկ մեկ պետք իսկականից տեսնել .. 

Ապեր.. լիքը մարդ փողոց ա դուրս եկել ինչ-որ բարի նպատակներով .. էտ հաստատ ... բայց կիրգիզների մեջ սովորություն կա.. եթե վարյանտ կա թալանելու, անպայման թալանում են .. քոչվորի հոգեբանություն ա .. դու պռստոը չգիտես, թե ոնց են կազմակերպում .. մի մասը կանգնում նապագահականի դեմը, մյուս մասը գնում ա թալանելու.. հետո դրանք հետ են գալիս.. ու տեղերով փոպվում են .. պոստն ընդունում են արդեն թալանածները.. մնացածը գնում են թալանի  :Ok:  Մեր մոտ էլ կարող ա քաոտիկ թալան սկսվի .. չեմ բառացում.. ամեն տեղ էլ կարա սկսվի .. բայց ստեղ դա շատ լուրջ կազմակերված բնույթ ունի .. դրանով զբաղվում են  բոլորը .. տենաս չես հավատա, թե ոնց են *տատիները* մի քանի հոգով խալադելնիկ քաշ տալիս խանութից ..

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ավելի ճիշտ չի լինի՞՝ երկար բարակ գրառումների հետևից հիմա չընկնեք: Վերլուծաբանություն հետո էլ կարելի ա անել, հիմա ավելի կարևոր բաներ կան: Տրիբուն, քո մոտ վիճակը ո՞նց ա: Բարիկադավորվել ե՞ս :


Ջուր չունեմ.. կոկա կոլա եմ խմում  :Hands Up:

----------


## Sagittarius

Չեմ կարծում, որ հիմա Ղրղըզստանը ավելի լավ վիճակում ա, քան Հայաստանը Մարտի մեկից հետո, առավել ևս որ նախագահն էլ մյուս կողմից իրա մարդկանց ա զինում, ուրեմն վսյու, Ղրղըզստանը լրիվ կապուտ, 
իսկ մեր պարագայում, հաշվի առնելով նաև Ադրբեջանի առկայությունը, նման զարգացումների պարագայում ՀՀի հարցերը երկու օրում կլուծվեին

----------

Chuk (07.04.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

> ...
> Սնայպերնորվ կրակեցին շենքերի տանիքներից ու մի քսան հոգու տեղում պառկացրեցին, բայց մարդ չփախավ 
> Հետո տփեցին մենթերին ու սկսեցին ձեռներից զենքերը խլել 
> Հիմա չգրաված մնացել ա մենակ նախագահականը, նախագահը տեղում չի, մասաները թալանում են քաղաքը, ոնց որ սպասվում էր
> Խանութներն ու օբյեկտները եթե պաշտպանվում են, ապա բնակիչների ուժերով .. Բիշկեքցիները զինված պաշտպանվում են մառադյոռենրից 
> Վերջում ու ծատ կարևոր - Կիրգիստանում հեղափոխություն երբեք չեն անում Բիշկեքցիները .. միշտ գալիս են շրջաններից ..


Թյուրքերն են էլի... մոնղոլ-թաթարները... ամենաիսկական... Տրիբուն ախպեր, Աստված քեզ պահապան, քեզ բնավ չեմ նախանձում... Էդ քամբախում լրիվ ե՞ս մենակ մնացել, թե բախտակիցներ կան, դեսպանատները տեղում ե՞ն, թե՞ էդ էլ են թալանում... :Xeloq:

----------

Հայկօ (07.04.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Իմ տան տակը հանգստացավ .. 

Մեր խանութը էլ չկա .. կողքի բանկն էլ. կաֆեն էլ.. արա.. դաժե կաֆեի վեշելկեքը տարան .. իմ արև .. վերջում էլ ինչ չկարացան տանեն ջարդուփշուր արին .. բանկի մեբելը մաշնեքի վրա բարձած տարան ..

----------


## Բիձա

Սովետի քանդվելուց էլ ղալմաղալները Օշից սկսեցին, բայց բավական շուտ մարեցին: 
Երևի իսկապես ուրիշ սորտի շուստրի մասսա են: 
Ամեն դեպքում նախանձելի խիզախություն է:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Թյուրքերն են էլի... մոնղոլ-թաթարները... ամենաիսկական... Տրիբուն ախպեր, Աստված քեզ պահապան, քեզ բնավ չեմ նախանձում... Էդ քամբախում լրիվ ե՞ս մենակ մնացել, թե բախտակիցներ կան, դեսպանատները տեղում ե՞ն, թե՞ էդ էլ են թալանում...


Ուղիղ կողքս ՄԱԿ-ի գրասենյակն ա .. մեծ .. փշալարերով բանով. մենակ քարերով մի քանի շուշա ջարդեցին .. 

Լիքը բախտակից ունեմ .. բայց մարդա իրա տանը բարիկադավորվել ա ..

----------

Վիշապ (07.04.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Մեկ մեկ պետք իսկականից տեսնել .. 
> 
> Ապեր.. լիքը մարդ փողոց ա դուրս եկել ինչ-որ բարի նպատակներով .. էտ հաստատ ... բայց կիրգիզների մեջ սովորություն կա.. եթե վարյանտ կա թալանելու, անպայման թալանում են .. քոչվորի հոգեբանություն ա .. դու պռստոը չգիտես, թե ոնց են կազմակերպում .. մի մասը կանգնում նապագահականի դեմը, մյուս մասը գնում ա թալանելու.. հետո դրանք հետ են գալիս.. ու տեղերով փոպվում են .. պոստն ընդունում են արդեն թալանածները.. մնացածը գնում են թալանի  Մեր մոտ էլ կարող ա քաոտիկ թալան սկսվի .. չեմ բառացում.. ամեն տեղ էլ կարա սկսվի .. բայց ստեղ դա շատ լուրջ կազմակերված բնույթ ունի .. դրանով զբաղվում են  բոլորը .. տենաս չես հավատա, թե ոնց են *տատիները* մի քանի հոգով խալադելնիկ քաշ տալիս խանութից ..


Ձյաձ, հաշվի առնելով անհանգիստ վիճակդ, ամենայն հավանականությամբ ներվային վիճակդ, ինչպես նաև մեր խաղաղարար Հայկօ-ի կոչը չեմ ուզում հիմա բանավեճի մեջ մտնել  :Smile: 
Չնայած էս գրածիդ հիմնականում համաձայն եմ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Նայեք.. քաղաքը ուզումա պաշտպանվի 



> Всем, кому дорог покой в Бишкеке и кто хочет посодействовать борьбе с мародерством
> Союз воинов-афганцев под руководством Чотбаева организовал штаб по охране порядка в Бишкеке. Начальник штаба - генерал Бекбоев. Штаб находится по адресу Жибек Жолу 495-а. Контактные телефоны (0312) 325325 и 325004.
> Есди вы можете и хотите помочь в сохранении спокойствия в городе - присоединяйтесь к дружинам по охране порядка.

----------

Ambrosine (07.04.2010), Sagittarius (07.04.2010)

----------


## Rammer

Осужденный экс-министр обороны Киргизии вышел на свободу/

----------


## Վիշապ

Չուկ, թյուրքերի հոգեբանության մեջ հայրենիք չկա, կա ցեղ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

ու վախը քաղաքում 



> олько что друг сообщил с ИК.
> 
> Они заправлялись на заправки, подъехали около 5 автобусов (больших, как он сказал) с криками:
> 
> "Кто в Бишкек, пригайте, поехали!" и со свистами и криками уехали в сторону Бишкека. Это было примерно в полночь ровно. Так что, мужики, бишкекчане, ожидайте часа в 3-4 еще наплыв с ИК. Дай Аллах нам силы, мудрости и воли!!!
> 
> 
> PS: Опять позвонил, добавил, что видел несколько колонн легковых авто!!! Мля, где милиция, где армия, СНБ уже же подчиняется оппозиции. Пограмят же город весь, лишь бы по квартирам не пошли!!!


ИК.. մեր Սևանն ա

----------


## Rammer

> *Бакиев готовит ответный удар?*
> 
> 22:43 07.04.10  Бишкек, КиргизияИнтерфакс
> Как сообщает "Интерфакс", по неподтвержденным данным президент Киргизии Курманбек Бакиев собирает в городе Ош сторонников и вооружает их. В Ош он прибыл из Казахстана.
> 
> "По нашим данным, Бакиев покинул свою страну днем в среду, прибыл в Казахстан и находился здесь, по крайней мере, до вечера. Где он сейчас, сказать не могу", - сказал источник агентства. "Узнать нынешнее местонахождение Бакиева сейчас затруднительно", - добавил источник.


Էտա...

----------

Ambrosine (07.04.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

հայտարարություն 



> Обращайтесь в Народные Дружины!
> Наш ДОЛГ СПАСТИ ГОРОД!

----------


## Rammer

> *В Москве не ждут президента Киргизии*
> 23:24 07.04.10  Москва, РоссияНЕГА
> "Вряд ли президент Бакиев приедет в Москву. В Москве его не ждут", - сказал источник агентства "Интерфакс" в связи с последними событиями в Киргизии.
> 
> Президент РФ Дмитрий Медведев считает, что "самое главное в нынешней ситуации в Киргизии - не допустить новых человеческих жертв и восстановить управляемость государством", - сообщила пресс-секретарь президента РФ Наталия Тимакова.
> 
> По ее словам, Д.Медведев также считает, что происходящее в Киргизии - "это внутреннее дело республики". "Но то, в какой форме был выражен протест, свидетельствует о крайней форме возмущения действиями властей у простых людей. Киргизия была и остается стратегическим партнером России. Поэтому мы с особым вниманием будем следить за тем, как развивается ситуация в этой республике", - привела Н.Тимакова слова президента РФ.


...

----------


## Բիձա

> ու վախը քաղաքում 
> 
> 
> ИК.. մեր Սևանն ա


Տրիբուն ջան, հետո կհիշես էսօրվա դեպքերը -հետաքրքիր կլինի: 
Ես էլ Աբխազիայում էի, երբ դրանք սկսեցին պատերազմը Վրաստանի դեմ: Էդ գծով հայաստան հասած վերջին գնացքով եմ եկել: 
Հետաքրքիր ժամանակներ էին:

----------


## Ambrosine

> հայտարարություն


Մենակ թե դու չգնաս :Jpit:

----------

Ձայնալար (08.04.2010)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Էտա...


Ամենահիմար բանն ա, որը կանի մենակ ամենավերջին կարգի ԲՏն

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չուկ, թյուրքերի հոգեբանության մեջ հայրենիք չկա, կա ցեղ:


ապեր. սրանք չգիտեն քաղքը ինչ ա . չեն տեսել.. չեն ունեցել.. առաջին քաղքը էս տարածքում հայտնվել ա վաթսունականներցի հետո ... սրանց համար քաղաքը թալանի օբյեկտ ա.. սրանք յուրտաներում ապրող, ոչխար պահող ժողովուրդ են

----------


## Rammer

> հայտարարություն


Ապեր հիմա որ դուս գամ կհասցեմ?

----------


## Վիշապ

Եվրոնյուզն եմ նայում, որ լուրերն են ֆռռացնում, Կիրգիզիան փաթաթած ունեն, մի երկու ժամ առաջ նենց թեթև ցույց տվին, որ իրար սատկցնում են ու էլ ձեն ձուն չկա: Նույնսիկ Հայաստանի մասին են խոսում, բայց Ղրղզստան.... թքած ունեն...

----------


## Տրիբուն

չեմ ուզում գլուխներդ տանեմ.. ստեղի ֆորումում մանրամասն շրջան-շրջան, խանութ-խանութ մարդիկ գրում ու քննարկում են ոնց ա թալանվում .. 

Կարամ ասեմ, որ մի կողմերը հանգստացավ մի քիչ .. թալանելու բան չմնաց պռոստը ..

----------


## Բիձա

Ինչքան բնակչություն ունի հիմա Բիշկեկը՞

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ջան, հետո կհիշես էսօրվա դեպքերը -հետաքրքիր կլինի: 
> Ես էլ Աբխազիայում էի, երբ դրանք սկսեցին պատերազմը Վրաստանի դեմ: Էդ գծով հայաստան հասած վերջին գնացքով եմ եկել: 
> Հետաքրքիր ժամանակներ էին:


Էս էլ արդեն երկրորդ անգամ եմ անցնում սրա մեջով, Բիձա ջան ..  :Hands Up:  նորություն չի 
Բայց ասեմ.. վատը էն ա .. որ թռնելու վարյանտ չունեմ էս պահին .. թե չէ, հետաքրքիրը հետաքրքիր ա

----------


## Chuk

> Եվրոնյուզն եմ նայում, որ լուրերն են ֆռռացնում, Կիրգիզիան փաթաթած ունեն, մի երկու ժամ առաջ նենց թեթև ցույց տվին, որ իրար սատկցնում են ու էլ ձեն ձուն չկա: Նույնսիկ Հայաստանի մասին են խոսում, բայց Ղրղզստան.... թքած ունեն...


Մի քիչ առաջ եմ նայել, ու անընդհատ օրվա ընթացքում ցույց են տվել (հենց Եվրոնյուզով):

----------


## Աբելյան

Բա վերջը՞: :Xeloq:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ինչքան բնակչություն ունի հիմա Բիշկեկը՞


Մի Միլիոն .. բայց մի միլիոն դառավ վերջին մի տաս տարում կես միլիոնից .. սաղ ռայոններից եկան լցվեցին սարքեցին բառդակ.. Բիշկեկը սովետի ժամանակ զուտ ռուսական պրովինցիալ քաղաք էր .. կիրգիզ համարյա չէր ապորւմ.. նույնիսկ մինև հիմա խոսակցական հիմնական լեզուն ռուսերենն ա.. կիրգիզերեն պոսացող համարյա չկա .. դրա համար էլ կտրուկ տարբերվում ա շրջաններից ու երբ շրջաններից գալիս են Բիշկեկք, ոնց որ եկած լինեն չուժոյ երկրի չոժոյ մայրաքաղաք .. ու հավեսով թալանում ու պաժառ են տալիս .. 

*Չուկ ջան* .. հիմա տենու՞մ ես տարբերությունը

----------

Բիձա (07.04.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> *Չուկ ջան* .. հիմա տենու՞մ ես տարբերությունը


 Տրիբուն ձյա, գնում եմ քնեմ  :Jpit: 
Բայց մինչև էդ ասեմ, որ տարբերությունը ոչ մի ակնթարթ չեմ հերքել:
Ուղղակի պնդում եմ, որ Հայաստանում էլ կլինեին լուրջ անկարգություններ, շատ վատ վիճակ: ՈՒ դա (մասամբ) դու էլ ընդունեցիր:

----------


## Rammer

> Մի Միլիոն .. բայց մի միլիոն դառավ վերջին մի տաս տարում կես միլիոնից .. սաղ ռայոններից եկան լցվեցին սարքեցին բառդակ.. Բիշկեկը սովետի ժամանակ զուտ ռուսական պրովինցիալ քաղաք էր .. կիրգիզ համարյա չէր ապորւմ.. նույնիսկ մինև հիմա խոսակցական հիմնական լեզուն ռուսերենն ա.. կիրգիզերեն պոսացող համարյա չկա .. դրա համար էլ կտրուկ տարբերվում ա շրջաններից ու երբ շրջաններից գալիս են Բիշկեկք, ոնց որ եկած լինեն չուժոյ երկրի չոժոյ մայրաքաղաք .. ու հավեսով թալանում ու պաժառ են տալիս .. 
> 
> *Չուկ ջան* .. հիմա տենու՞մ ես տարբերությունը


 Ապեր դե թող իրանց թալանը անեն, առավոտը Բակիևը կգա ու սովորական էլի...

----------


## Վիշապ

> Մի քիչ առաջ եմ նայել, ու անընդհատ օրվա ընթացքում ցույց են տվել (հենց Եվրոնյուզով):


Ստրաննո... ես արբանյակայինով եմ նայում... (պիտի որ նույնը լինի ախր) :Xeloq:

----------


## Chuk

> Ստրաննո... ես արբանյակայինով եմ նայում... (պիտի որ նույնը լինի ախր)


Չգիտեմ, ինտերակտիվ TV-ի հեռարձակածով եմ նայում՝ ռուսերեն թարգմանությամբ  :Smile:

----------


## Բիձա

Վաբշե հեղափոխությունն ինքնին անկարգության մի տեսակ ա: Մարդկությունը հիմնականում  ըտենց անկարգություններով է առաջ գնացել: 
Հարցը նրանում է, թե էդ անկարգությունից հետո արդյոք լիդերներ  կգտնվեն նոր, կարգին կարգ ստեղծելու, թե խուժանը կմնա ջրի երեսին ու բարդակը կխորանա:

----------


## Chuk

Հենց էս պահին ցույց էին տալիս:

Գնացի քնելու, բարի գիշեր բոլորիդ, Տրիբուն ձյա, քեզ համբերություն:

----------


## Վիշապ

Հիմա նո քոմենթ-ով ցույց են տալիս.... չոտկի բարբարոսներ են: Չուկ բերիր ու համեմատեցիր մեզ հետ: Մենք եվրոպացի քաղաքակիրթ ազգ ենք: (համեմատաբար :Jpit: )

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Վաբշե հեղափոխությունն ինքնին անկարգության մի տեսակ ա: Մարդկությունը հիմնականում  ըտենց անկարգություններով է առաջ գնացել: 
> Հարցը նրանում է, թե էդ անկարգությունից հետո արդյոք լիդերներ  կգտնվեն նոր, կարգին կարգ ստեղծելու, թե խուժանը կմնա ջրի երեսին ու բարդակը կխորանա:


 Օբա.. էս էլ եկրորդ սպեցիֆիկան որ Կիրգիստանը ունի . ստեղ մի հատ կիսատ պռատ գրագետ լիդեր չկա.. նենց որ ստեղ վայթեմ բան էլ չփոխվի ..

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ի միջի այլոց.. Նախագահականը հենց նոր գրավեցին .. հեսա ոտատակ կտան ու կթալանեն

----------

Ambrosine (08.04.2010), ministr (08.04.2010), Աբելյան (08.04.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հիմա նո քոմենթ-ով ցույց են տալիս.... չոտկի բարբարոսներ են: Չուկ բերիր ու համեմատեցիր մեզ հետ: Մենք եվրոպացի քաղաքակիրթ ազգ ենք: (համեմատաբար)


Գժագան վիճակ ա 




> киевская-молодая гвардия около ошского рынка:
> к магазину одежды внизу подбегают марадеры, потом подьежают менты, пытаясь их шугнуть менты начинают палить в вохдух так что не смотрят куда стреляют, одна пуля попадает в стенку пролетев в полметре от отца, шугнув марадеров менты уехали, потом следущая волна на машинах все таки разграбила магазин.

----------


## Տրիբուն

Жители Бишкека вышли на борьбу с мародерами (Киргизия)

----------

Ձայնալար (08.04.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Բետան, ոնց որ մեր ասենք ՍԱՍ-ը բայց ավելի մեծ... 




> Дружинники Бета 2 еле обороняются.. держатся пока, но патроны уже на исходе.

----------


## Վիշապ

Սկզբունքորեն սխալ է սրան հեղափոխություն անվանելը: Կարելի է ասել թյուրքերը արշավել են քաղաքի վրա: Ավարը որոշ ժամանակ կհերիքի, մինչև քաղաքում նոր ավարի կուտակվելը :Jpit:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Սկզբունքորեն սխալ է սրան հեղափոխություն անվանելը: Կարելի է ասել թյուրքերը արշավել են քաղաքի վրա: Ավարը որոշ ժամանակ կհերիքի, մինչև քաղաքում նոր ավարի կուտակվելը


Եթե մեկին պահում ես իր հողին ամրացված ճորտի կարգավիճակով, պարզ է էս վիճակին կհասնի երկիրը, եթե նա ոտքի կանգնի:

Զավեշտ ա էէէ, Բիշքեքի ակտը հիշեցի մայիսի 4-5-ը  :Jpit:

----------


## Վիշապ

Տրիբուն ախպեր, հուսով եմ տանդ դուռը երկաթից է ու դու սաղ գիշեր խանչալով չես սպասելու բեդվինների հարձակմանը... Գուցե քնե՞ս մի քիչ, մինչև վաղը առավոտ շուտ սնունդ հայթայթելը ավերակների մեջ... :Xeloq:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ախպեր, հուսով եմ տանդ դուռը երկաթից է ու դու սաղ գիշեր խանչալով չես սպասելու բեդվինների հարձակմանը... Գուցե քնե՞ս մի քիչ, մինչև վաղը առավոտ շուտ սնունդ հայթայթելը ավերակների մեջ...


Ապեր.. տակս էլի շուխուռ ա .. որ ուզենամ էլ չեմ կարա քնեմ.. դուրս վռոդի վատը չի .. կարամ մի հատ էլ գառդիրոբ դեմ տամ . ի վաղվա հացը, աչքիս պիտի իմ ձեռով թխեմ

----------


## Վիշապ

մդա, հետույքային է... :Sad: 

Գարդիրոբը նա վսյակի դեմ տուր...

----------


## Ambrosine

Գոնե Հայաստանի դրոշը մոտդ չկա՞, դռանդ ամրացրու... մեկ ա անշառ երկիր ա մեր երկիրը, ոչ մեկի վատություն չի արել, մենակ ադրբեջանցի չհանդիպի, ամեն ինչ լավ ա :Jpit:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Գոնե Հայաստանի դրոշը մոտդ չկա՞, դռանդ ամրացրու... մեկ ա անշառ երկիր ա մեր երկիրը, ոչ մեկի վատություն չի արել, մենակ ադրբեջանցի չհանդիպի, ամեն ինչ լավ ա


Ահա, դրանք էլ մեր նման դեսպանատան համարներով ավտոներից ու տարբեր գույնի դրոշներից հուշտ եղողը չեն:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Գոնե Հայաստանի դրոշը մոտդ չկա՞, դռանդ ամրացրու... մեկ ա անշառ երկիր ա մեր երկիրը, ոչ մեկի վատություն չի արել, մենակ ադրբեջանցի չհանդիպի, ամեն ինչ լավ ա


Իրանք դրոշները չեն տարբերում

----------

Ariadna (08.04.2010), Chilly (09.04.2010), davidus (08.04.2010), Բիձա (08.04.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ահա, դրանք էլ մեր նման դեսպանատան համարներով ավտոներից ու տարբեր գույնի դրոշներից հուշտ եղողը չեն:


Հուշտ լինելը չէ, եսի՞մ, հարգանք այլ պետության հանդեպ: Թե չէ մենք հարգանքը սարքել ենք, հա, ստորաքարշություն:



> Իրանք դրոշները չեն տարբերում


Էդ ի՞նչ երկիր ես գնացել :LOL:

----------


## ministr

> Իրանք դրոշները չեն տարբերում


Բա հիշացրա հայ-ղրղրզական դարավոր կապերի մասին  :Smile:  Կակռազ ժամանակնա  :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (08.04.2010), Ariadna (08.04.2010), Chilly (09.04.2010), Chuk (08.04.2010), davidus (08.04.2010), Monk (08.04.2010), Norton (08.04.2010), Արշակ (08.04.2010), Ձայնալար (08.04.2010), Նարե (08.04.2010), Ռուֆուս (08.04.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բա հիշացրա հայ-ղրղրզական դարավոր կապերի մասին  Կակռազ ժամանակնա


Կատակ ես անում. բայց Ղրզստանի տարածքում ամենահին եկեղեցին հենց հայկական ա.. Իսկիկ Կուլի արևելյան ափին .. ութերորդ դար.. ասում են, որ ստեղ թաղված Մաթեոսը .. բա ... որ ման գաս ինտերնետում ահագին բան կգտնես

----------

Ariadna (08.04.2010), Chilly (09.04.2010), Chuk (08.04.2010), Hda (08.04.2010), Monk (08.04.2010), Norton (08.04.2010), Ձայնալար (08.04.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Լավ.. բարի գիշեր բոլորին. տենանք վաղն ինչ ա լինում

----------


## Sagittarius

> Дружинники Бета 2 еле обороняются.. держатся пока, *но патроны уже на исходе.*


էս պահը սպանում ա :LOL:

----------


## Վիշապ

Տրիբուն, ո՞ղջ ես

----------


## Hda

աչքիս ինտերնետնա կապուտ

----------


## Rammer

...




> *Президент Киргизии нашелся: он не улетал из страны*
> 
> Президент Кыргызстана находится в своей южной резиденции, в городе Оше. Об этом ИА «24.kg» заявили в Министерстве обороны.
> 
> По данным официальных представителей ведомства, «Курманбек Бакиев вылетел в Ош по настоянию руководства силовых ведомств и Службы государственной охраны (СГО). Это решение принято после долгих консультаций», - заявили в аппарате МО республики.
> 
> В мэрии "южной столицы" страны агентству подтвердили информацию о том, что «некоторое время назад Курманбек Бакиев прибыл в Ош и находится в безопасном месте, при этом глава государства информирован о текущей ситуации в стране».
> 
> Ранее издание "Фергана.ру" со ссылкой на очевидцев сообщило, что вечером 7 апреля из бишкекского аэропорта “Манас” вылетел президентский самолет. По сообщению источника, “борт №1” вылетел в неизвестном направлении. Кто именно находится на борту и есть ли среди вылетевших президент Курманбек Бакиев, уточнить не удалось: президентская охрана минимизировала количество сотрудников аэропорта, допущенных к подготовке самолета ко взлету. 
> ...

----------


## Rammer

...



> М*инздрав Киргизии: в беспорядках погибло 65 человек*
> 
> Министерство здравоохранения Киргизии распространило информацию, что во время беспорядков погибло 65 человек, сообщают информагентства. Ранее сообщалось, что оппозиционеры в ночь на четверг проникли в Дом правительства Киргизии, расположенный в столице. В здании был устроен погром, никого из официальных лиц правительства в нем не оказалось.
> 
> Напомним, что вчера в стране вспыхнуло восстание - киргизская оппозиция требует отставки президента Курманбека Бакиева, обвиняя его в коррупции, политических преследованиях, ограничении свободы слова и провале социальной политики.
> 
> Кроме столицы Киргизии Бишкека, протестными выступлениями охвачены также города Ош, Нарын, Талас и Токмок.

----------


## Ժունդիայի

Բակիևը փախել է երկրի հարավում գտնվող Օշ քաղաք, իսկ կառավարությունն ստանձնել է նախկին կանցլեր և ընդիմության  լիդեր Ռոզա Օտումբաևան, որն ի դեպ 2005 թվականին նույն Բակիևին աջակցում էր *<<Կակաչների հեղափոխության>>* ժամանակ:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Էս մեկը աչքիս կանեփների հեղափոխություն կկոչվի. Տրիբուն ձյա, ձեն հանի իմանանք լավ ես:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն, ո՞ղջ ես


Հա

հայեր .. քաղաքը կզած վիճակում ա .. սաղ ավիրել են .. էսօր ջուր ու հաց եմ մի ձևի առել մի հատ հավայի բուտկից .. բայց ամենվատը էն ա, որ վերահսկողություն դեռ չկա .. էս ընդդիմությունը հայտարարում ա որ իբր ամեն ինչ վերահսկկում ա, բայց ոչ մի բան էլ չի վերահսկում .. նախագահականը ծերից ծեր խաժառ տվին .. սաղ ըլնեն .. բայց հիմա էլի սկսում են խանութների վրա գնալ .. գումարած Բակիևը Ջալալ-Աբադում ա ու ասում են զորք ա հավաքում .. նենց որ սրանք քաղաքացիականից մի քայլի վրա են ..

----------

Rammer (08.04.2010)

----------


## Hda

Տրիբուն,ջան թե վարիանտ ունես սննդի մի քիչ զապաս արա, մարդ ես..........

----------


## Gayl

> Հա
> 
> հայեր .. քաղաքը կզած վիճակում ա .. սաղ ավիրել են .. էսօր ջուր ու հաց եմ մի ձևի առել մի հատ հավայի բուտկից .. բայց ամենվատը էն ա, որ վերահսկողություն դեռ չկա .. էս ընդդիմությունը հայտարարում ա որ իբր ամեն ինչ վերահսկկում ա, բայց ոչ մի բան էլ չի վերահսկում .. նախագահականը ծերից ծեր խաժառ տվին .. սաղ ըլնեն .. բայց հիմա էլի սկսում են խանութների վրա գնալ .. գումարած Բակիևը Ջալալ-Աբադում ա ու ասում են զորք ա հավաքում .. նենց որ սրանք քաղաքացիականից մի քայլի վրա են ..


Ո՞նց, ապեր դու հիմա Ղրղզստանու՞մ ես :Shok:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էս մեկը աչքիս կանեփների հեղափոխություն կկոչվի. Տրիբուն ձյա, ձեն հանի իմանանք լավ ես:


Ապեր լավ եմ .. բայց հատուկ բոլորի համար, որպես ականատես ու էս երկիրն ու ժողովրդին լավ իմացող մեկը ուզում եմ հատուկ շեշտել.

ԿԻՐԳԻՍՏԱՆՈՒՄ ՀԵՂԱՓՈԽՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ՉԻ ՈՒ ԵՐԲԵՔ ՉԻ ԷԼ ԵՂԵԼ 

Կիրգիստանում ամենսովորական սեփականության բաժանում ա տեղի ունենում մոնղոլական առանձին կլանների ու ցեղերի միջև ու դա բնականաբար ուղեկցվում ա թալանով ու ջարդարարությամբ: Կիրգիստանը դարերով, մշակութային ու թնիկ առումով բաժանված է եղել երեք մասի - հյուսիս, հարավ և Բիշկեկ: Բիշկեկը մնացած բոլորի համար ընդամենը մի վայր ա, որտեղ գտնվում են ադմինիստրատիվ շենքերը ու խանութներ ու առևտրի կենտրոններ, որոնք ժամանակ առ ժամանակ պետք ա թալանել: Սա առաջին դեպքը չի, ու վախենամ վերջին էլ չի: Ակաևից հետո իշխանությունը իրենց ձեռքն էին վերցրել հարավի՝ Օշի ու Ջալալ-Աբադի կլանները (դեմոկրատական ուժերի մասին խոսք չկա, սրանք ընդամենը կլաններ են): 2005 թվականին հարավցիները ավիրեցին ու թալանեցին Բիշկեկը: Հիմա էլ հարավցիներից դժքոհ հյուսիսցիները գրավեցին ու թալանեցին Բիշկեկը: Այնպես որ համեմատությունները Հայաստնի հետ ու եզրակացությունները, որ Երևանում է կարող նույն բանը տեղի ունենալ, տեղին չեն: Տարբերությունը միայն այն է, որ 2005-ին Ակաևը փախավ Մոսկվա, իսկ հիմա Բակիևը չի ուզում փախնել ու տեղ էլ չունի փախնելու, ու հիմա հարավում ձևավորում է ջոկատներ Բիշկեկի վրա գրոհելու համար: Գումարած, ես երկիրը ոչ ոստիկանություն ունի, ոչ էլ բանակ: Այսինք, եթե նույնիսկ իշխանությունը վերցնում ես, լուրջ ուժային մարմիններ չկան, որոնց որևէ մեկի կողմն անցնելը կարող է որոշիչ նշանակություն ունենալ: Փոխարենը կան անսկզբունքային սարեցի քոչվորներ, որոնց համար մեկ է թե ում կողմից են, միայն իրենց թալանելու հնարավորություն տրվի: 

Բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր համեմատություններ են անցկացնում Հայաստանի ու Կիրգիստանի միջև, խորհուրդ եմ տալիս համեմատել Հայաստանը Թաիլանդի հետ, որտեղ էս պահին ընդդիմության կտրուկ գործողությունների արդյունքում նույնպես հեղափոխություն է տեղի ունենում, բայց առանց Բանգկոկը ավիրելու: 

Էս պահի դրությամբ, անհայտ է թե իչ կլինի, բայց սպասվում է երկրորդ բարդ գիշերը: Անկեղծ եմ ասում, Աստված պահապան Բիշկեկին: Էս երկու օրվա մեջ ահավոր բաներ եմ տեսել, ոչ մի հեռուստատեսություն ու ինտերնետ չի կարող էտ ամեն ինչը փոխանցել:

----------

Ambrosine (08.04.2010), davidus (08.04.2010), Elmo (09.04.2010), Mephistopheles (08.04.2010), Rammer (08.04.2010), REAL_ist (08.04.2010), Բիձա (08.04.2010), Ժունդիայի (08.04.2010), Վիշապ (08.04.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Տրիբուն ապեր, անվտանգ ե՞ս… զգույշ եղի… հենց մոտենան սուտմեռուկ դիր…

----------

Ariadna (08.04.2010), Elmo (09.04.2010), ministr (08.04.2010), Նարե (08.04.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ուզում եմ նաև միջազգային հանրության հանրության համար հատուկ նշել  :Hands Up:  կամ արձանագրել այն փաստը, որ այսօր երկու ժամ անցկացրել եմ Կիրգիստանում ԵՄ ներկայացուցչությունում - Eruopean Union Delegation in Kyrgyzstan. Հայվաններ մինչև հիմա նույնիսկ էվակուցիայի պլան չունեն: Տակները արած նստել են փշալարերի հետևը: Դիրքորոշում նիխտ, հայտարարություն նիխտ, դեսպանը երկրում չի, ադմինիստրացիայի ղեկավարը իրար խառնված մենակ էս կողմ էն կողմ ա վազում, դաժե չեն իմանում ում կողմից են՝ նախկինների, թե ներկաների: Մենակ Բրյուսել e-mail են ուղարկում: Полный Бардак, ЕПеРеСеТе…

----------

Chilly (09.04.2010), Elmo (09.04.2010), terev (08.04.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ապեր լավ եմ .. բայց հատուկ բոլորի համար, որպես ականատես ու էս երկիրն ու ժողովրդին լավ իմացող մեկը ուզում եմ հատուկ շեշտել.
> 
> ԿԻՐԳԻՍՏԱՆՈՒՄ ՀԵՂԱՓՈԽՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ՉԻ ՈՒ ԵՐԲԵՔ ՉԻ ԷԼ ԵՂԵԼ 
> 
> Կիրգիստանում ամենսովորական սեփականության բաժանում ա տեղի ունենում մոնղոլական առանձին կլանների ու ցեղերի միջև ու դա բնականաբար ուղեկցվում ա թալանով ու ջարդարարությամբ: Կիրգիստանը դարերով, մշակութային ու թնիկ առումով բաժանված է եղել երեք մասի - հյուսիս, հարավ և Բիշկեկ: Բիշկեկը մնացած բոլորի համար ընդամենը մի վայր ա, որտեղ գտնվում են ադմինիստրատիվ շենքերը ու խանութներ ու առևտրի կենտրոններ, որոնք ժամանակ առ ժամանակ պետք ա թալանել: Սա առաջին դեպքը չի, ու վախենամ վերջին էլ չի: Ակաևից հետո իշխանությունը իրենց ձեռքն էին վերցրել հարավի՝ Օշի ու Ջալալ-Աբադի կլանները (դեմոկրատական ուժերի մասին խոսք չկա, սրանք ընդամենը կլաններ են): 2005 թվականին հարավցիները ավիրեցին ու թալանեցին Բիշկեկը: Հիմա էլ հարավցիներից դժքոհ հյուսիսցիները գրավեցին ու թալանեցին Բիշկեկը: Այնպես որ համեմատությունները Հայաստնի հետ ու եզրակացությունները, որ Երևանում է կարող նույն բանը տեղի ունենալ, տեղին չեն: Տարբերությունը միայն այն է, որ 2005-ին Ակաևը փախավ Մոսկվա, իսկ հիմա Բակիևը չի ուզում փախնել ու տեղ էլ չունի փախնելու, ու հիմա հարավում ձևավորում է ջոկատներ Բիշկեկի վրա գրոհելու համար: Գումարած, ես երկիրը ոչ ոստիկանություն ունի, ոչ էլ բանակ: Այսինք, եթե նույնիսկ իշխանությունը վերցնում ես, լուրջ ուժային մարմիններ չկան, որոնց որևէ մեկի կողմն անցնելը կարող է որոշիչ նշանակություն ունենալ: Փոխարենը կան անսկզբունքային սարեցի քոչվորներ, որոնց համար մեկ է թե ում կողմից են, միայն իրենց թալանելու հնարավորություն տրվի: 
> 
> Բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր համեմատություններ են անցկացնում Հայաստանի ու Կիրգիստանի միջև, խորհուրդ եմ տալիս համեմատել Հայաստանը Թաիլանդի հետ, որտեղ էս պահին ընդդիմության կտրուկ գործողությունների արդյունքում նույնպես հեղափոխություն է տեղի ունենում, բայց առանց Բանգկոկը ավիրելու: 
> 
> *Էս պահի դրությամբ, անհայտ է թե իչ կլինի, բայց սպասվում է երկրորդ բարդ գիշերը: Անկեղծ եմ ասում, Աստված պահապան Բիշկեկին: Էս երկու օրվա մեջ ահավոր բաներ եմ տեսել, ոչ մի հեռուստատեսություն ու ինտերնետ չի կարող էտ ամեն ինչը փոխանցել*:


Ապեր, իսկ ինչ որ ձևով հնարավոր չի երկրից դուրս գալ… Աերոպորտները փակ են, գիտեմ… ուրիշ վարյանտ կա՞

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ապեր, անվտանգ ե՞ս… զգույշ եղի… հենց մոտենան սուտմեռուկ դիր…


Տանը սուտմեռուկ եմ պարապում, Մեֆ ջան  :Hands Up:

----------

Elmo (09.04.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ապեր, իսկ ինչ որ ձևով հնարավոր չի երկրից դուրս գալ… Աերոպորտները փակ են, գիտեմ… ուրիշ վարյանտ կա՞


Ղազախստանի սահմանով, բայց էտ բեսերն էլ անցակետը փակել են: Եթե էս գիշեր չդզվեց, երևի չերեզ Ղազախստան դուրս գանք: Մեկը ես դեռ չեմ որոշել, թռնելու եմ, թե չէ: Լիքը կապված եմ էս երկրի հետ, չեմ ուզում վերցնեմ ու թռնեմ: Դաժե եթե էվակուցիա հայտարարեն միջազգայինների համար, կարող ա ուղարկեմ գրողի ծոցը, չիդեմ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ուզում եմ նաև միջազգային հանրության հանրության համար հատուկ նշել  կամ արձանագրել այն փաստը, որ այսօր երկու ժամ անցկացրել եմ Կիրգիստանում ԵՄ ներկայացուցչությունում - Eruopean Union Delegation in Kyrgyzstan. Հայվաններ մինչև հիմա նույնիսկ էվակուցիայի պլան չունեն: Տակները արած նստել են փշալարերի հետևը: Դիրքորոշում նիխտ, հայտարարություն նիխտ, դեսպանը երկրում չի, ադմինիստրացիայի ղեկավարը իրար խառնված մենակ էս կողմ էն կողմ ա վազում, դաժե չեն իմանում ում կողմից են՝ նախկինների, թե ներկաների: Մենակ Բրյուսել e-mail են ուղարկում: Полный Бардак, ЕПеРеСеТе…


ԱՄՆ էլնոր հայտարարեց որ էական դիրքորոշում չունի ու ամենակարևորը դեռ չեն "հաստատում" Կուրմանբեկի գահընկեց լինելը… Պուտինն էլ ասեց "ձեր խոնարհ ծառան" էս ամեն ինչի հետ կապ չունի

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ղազախստանի սահմանով, բայց էտ բեսերն էլ անցակետը փակել են: Եթե էս գիշեր չդզվեց, երևի չերեզ Ղազախստան դուրս գանք: Մեկը ես դեռ չեմ որոշել, թռնելու եմ, թե չէ: Լիքը կապված եմ էս երկրի հետ, չեմ ուզում վերցնեմ ու թռնեմ: Դաժե եթե էվակուցիա հայտարարեն միջազգայինների համար, կարող ա ուղարկեմ գրողի ծոցը, չիդեմ:


Լսել եմ սահմանը Ղազախստանի կողմից կիրգիզների խնդրանքով են փակել… ասել ա եթե կիրգիզներին շրջանցես կարող ա Բորատը չթողի

----------


## Rammer

> Ղազախստանի սահմանով, բայց էտ բեսերն էլ անցակետը փակել են: Եթե էս գիշեր չդզվեց, երևի չերեզ Ղազախստան դուրս գանք: Մեկը ես դեռ չեմ որոշել, թռնելու եմ, թե չէ: Լիքը կապված եմ էս երկրի հետ, չեմ ուզում վերցնեմ ու թռնեմ: Դաժե եթե էվակուցիա հայտարարեն միջազգայինների համար, կարող ա ուղարկեմ գրողի ծոցը, չիդեմ:


Ինչ ա նշանակում կապված ես ձաձ? Որ մնաս ինչ ես անելու?

----------


## Տրիբուն

Նախագահականը

----------


## Վիշապ

Տրիբուն ախպեր, բա էս լուրերը փաստորեն տուֆտում ե՞ն…




> Ղրղըզստանի «Մանաս» միջազգային օդանավակայանը, որը գտնվում է Բիշքեկից մի քանի տասնյակ կիլոմետր հեռավորության վրա, և որի տարածքում գտնվում է ԱՄՆ ռազմական ուժերի ավիաբազան, այժմ ընդդիմության վերահսկողության տակ է։ Օդանավակայանը գործում է բնականոն ռեժիմով։ Այս մասին հաղորդում է Lenta.ru-ն։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ինչ ա նշանակում կապված ես ձաձ? Որ մնաս ինչ ես անելու?


Ի՞նչ ա նշանակում: Ահագին բան, Ռամ ջան: Կյանքիս լավագույն տարիների ահագին մասն անցնում էս երկրում, ու էս երկրի համար ահագին աշխատանք ու քրտինք եմ թափել, ու լավագույն նպատակներով: Որ մնամ, չեմ իմանում ինչ եմ անելու: հիմա էմոցիաներ են մոտս, լուրջ դեռ ոչ մի բան չեմ տածել:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ախպեր, բա էս լուրերը փաստորեն տուֆտում ե՞ն…


Կիսա տուֆտում են… 

Երեկ ընդամենը մի ռեյս ա իջել, Մոսկվայից, ու վերջ: Օդանավակայանն էլ լուրջ օբյեկտ ա, հո խանութ չի, որ վերցնեն վերահսկողության տակ ու ասեն, դավայ թռնում ու իջնում ենք:

----------


## Rammer

> Ի՞նչ ա նշանակում: Ահագին բան, Ռամ ջան: Կյանքիս լավագույն տարիների ահագին մասն անցնում էս երկրում, ու էս երկրի համար ահագին աշխատանք ու քրտինք եմ թափել, ու լավագույն նպատակներով: Որ մնամ, չեմ իմանում ինչ եմ անելու: հիմա էմոցիաներ են մոտս, լուրջ դեռ ոչ մի բան չեմ տածել:


Ապեր արի  թող իրավիճակը կհանդարտվի հետո էլի կգնաս...Հիմա մնաս դու մենակ ինչ պիտի անես, բացի նրանից որ քո անվտանգությունն ես վտանգում?

----------


## Տրիբուն

էս նկարը հատուկ դնում եմ մեր պատմաբան Լիոնի համար: Լիոնը Բիշկեկում թուրքական կոշիկների խանութների ցանց ա: Սաղ ավիրել  ու թալանել են:

----------

Lion (08.04.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ապեր արի  թող իրավիճակը կհանդարտվի հետո էլի կգնաս...Հիմա մնաս դու մենակ ինչ պիտի անես, բացի նրանից որ քո անվտանգությունն ես վտանգում?


Ապեր, տենանք պաշտոնապես միջազգայինների էվակուցիա հայտարարում են, թե չէ:

----------


## Rammer

> էս նկարը հատուկ դնում եմ մեր պատմաբան Լիոնի համար: Լիոնը Բիշկեկում թուրքական կոշիկների խանութների ցանց ա: Սաղ ավիրել  ու թալանել են:
> [


Իսկ կարաս կոնկրետ ճշտես թե քանի հատ փղով են ավիրել: Էտ շատ կարևոր ա....

----------


## Տրիբուն

Նախագահականը արդեն պաժառ են տալիս

----------

Rammer (08.04.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Չինական առևտրային կենտրոնը

----------

Rammer (08.04.2010)

----------


## Rammer

> Չինական առևտրային կենտրոնը


Ձաձ քո սիրած սցենարով ա. չեռնը ոտի ա հելել:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իսկ կարաս կոնկրետ ճշտես թե քանի հատ փղով են ավիրել: Էտ շատ կարևոր ա....


Դե ապեր, մտածի, վերլուծի.. եթե Լիոնն ա.. ուրեմն մինիմում հարյուր պիտի լինի ..

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ձաձ քո սիրած սցենարով ա. չեռնը ոտի ա հելել:


Ապեր, չինարենում «Կրիզիսը» գրվում ա երկու հիերոգլիֆով - «Ռիսկ» և «Հնարավորություն»: Հասկացա՞ր միտքս: Ցանկացած նման դեպքից հետո ցանկացած ժողովուրդ հրանավորություն ա ստանում նորովի ամեն ինչին նայել ու որոշ բաներ վերկսել զրոյից: Եթե կարողացան օգտագործել էտ հրանավորությունը, ուրեմն հալալ ա իրանց, եթե չկարողացան, ուրեմն իրանց հասնում ա: Բայց եթե դու ուզում ես հնարավորություն ունենալ, պիտի գնաս ռիսկի: Մեր դեպքում, մենք վախենում ենք գնալ ռիսկի, դրա համար էլ մենք որևէ բան դզելու հնարավորություն չենք ունենալու:

----------

Elmo (09.04.2010), Sagittarius (08.04.2010), Բիձա (08.04.2010)

----------


## Rammer

> Ապեր, չինարենում «Կրիզիսը» գրվում ա երկու հիերոգլիֆով - «Ռիսկ» և «Հնարավորություն»: Հասկացա՞ր միտքս: Ցանկացած նման դեպքից հետո ցանկացած ժողովուրդ հրանավորություն ա ստանում նորովի ամեն ինչին նայել ու որոշ բաներ վերկսել զրոյից: Եթե կարողացան օգտագործել էտ հրանավորությունը, ուրեմն հալալ ա իրանց, եթե չկարողացան, ուրեմն իրանց հասնում ա: Բայց եթե դու ուզում ես հնարավորություն ունենալ, պիտի գնաս ռիսկի: Մեր դեպքում, մենք վախենում ենք գնալ ռիսկի, դրա համար էլ մենք որևէ բան դզելու հնարավորություն չենք ունենալու:


Ձաձ դու էտեղ էդքան գործ էիր արել սաղ դրին ջարդ ու փշուր արին: Հեսա Բակիևը իրա զորքով կգա միհատ էլ մոռթ: Ապեր հել արի, առանձ  էտ էլ Հայաստնում շատ քիչ խելքը գլխին մարդ կա...

----------


## Ambrosine

Իյա՞ :Shok:  Տրիբու՞ն, էս ի՞նչ ա անցնում մտքովդ: Չի փախնի Ղրղըզստանը, անպայման կգաս :Smile: :

----------


## Chuk

Տրիբուն ձյա, համեմատություն չեմ ուզում անցկացնել, բայց որ նման զարգացումների Հայաստանում էլ ինչ ասես կլիներ, փաստ ա  :Smile:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Տրիբուն ձյա, նոգի վ ռուկի ու դուրս էդտեղից:
Չգամ հասնեմ հա:

----------

Բիձա (08.04.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ձյա, նոգի վ ռուկի ու դուրս էդտեղից:
> Չգամ հասնեմ հա:


Հեսա մի հատ թազա նախագահին նշանակեմ ու գամ Գալ ջան: :Cool:

----------


## Rammer

> Հեսա մի հատ թազա նախագահին նշանակեմ ու գամ Գալ ջան:


Ապեր ...ըըմմ, բանը...Իշքանով ես նշանակում որ? կամաց մարդ չլսի լի...

----------

Հայկօ (08.04.2010)

----------


## Rammer

> Հեսա մի հատ թազա նախագահին նշանակեմ ու գամ Գալ ջան:


Ձաձ հլը ճիշտն ասած ոնց ա լինւոմ որ դու միշտ տենց լարված հեղափոխական դեպքերի կիզակետում ես հայտնվում? Սկզբից Հայաստանում, հետո Հունաստանում, հիմա էլ Ղրղըզստանում էն էլ 2 -րդ անգամ...Մի բան կա հլը պրիզնատ արի:

----------

Ձայնալար (08.04.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> *Հնարավոր է քաղաքացիական պատերազմ*
> _15:25 | Այսօր | ՔԱՂԱՔԱԿԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ_
> 
> Ղրղզըստանում տեղի ունեցած քաղաքացիական բախման արդյունքում զոհերի թիվը հասնում է 71-ի, իսկ վիրավորներինը` 500-ի: Այս մասին Երեւանում գտնվող ղրղըզստանցի իրավապաշտպան Ազիզա Աբդիրասուլովային տեղեկացրել են այսօր:
> 
> «Այն ինչ տեղի է ունենում Ղրղզըստանում, դա 2 տարի շարունակ իշխանությունների իրականացրած քաղաքականության արդյունքն է:
> 
> Ղրղզստանում կտրուկ վատացել էր մարդու իրավունքների պաշտպանությունը, ոտնահարվում էին ժողովրդավարության սկզբունքները, երկրի տնտեսությունն անկում էր ապրում, ժողովրդի սոցիալական վիճակը վատթարացել էր:Չգիտես ում են վաճառել երկրի կապը, էներգետիկան: Խոսքի ազատության մասին խոսելն ավելորդ է` փակվել են մի շարք անկախ թերթեր, ռադիոընկերություններ, բռնության են ենթարկվում լրագրողները, նույնիսկ սպանում, ազատազրկման վայրերը լցրել են քաղբանտարկյալներով»,- այսօր «Ա1+»-ի հետ զրույցում ասաց տիկին Աբդիրասուլովան:
> 
> ...


http://www.a1plus.am/am/politics/2010/04/8/kyrgyzstan

----------

Ambrosine (08.04.2010), Rammer (08.04.2010), yerevanci (08.04.2010)

----------


## Rammer

Բիշկեկի հրապարակում հավաքված ժողովուրդը իմանալով որ Պուտինը իր աջակցությունն է հայտնել ընդիմությոնը, սկսել են վանկարկել որ պետք է միանալ Ռուստանին: 
Ազատություն ռադիոկայան:

Տենց հեղափոխություն տեսել եք? Մարդիկ հեղափոխություն են անում ազատության, անկախության համար, այս  մարդիկ հեղափոխություն են անում որ կորցնեն իրենց պետությունը, իրենց անկախությունը, դառնան ռուսական գաղութ...

----------

Ձայնալար (08.04.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Բիշկեկի հրապարակում հավաքված ժողովուրդը իմանալով որ Պուտինը իր աջակցությունն է հայտնել ընդիմությոնը, սկսել են վանկարկել որ պետք է միանալ Ռուստանին: 
> Ազատություն ռադիոկայան:
> 
> Տենց հեղափոխություն տեսել եք? Մարդիկ հեղափոխություն են անում ազատության, անկախության համար, այս  մարդիկ հեղափոխություն են անում որ կորցնեն իրենց պետությունը, իրենց անկախությունը, դառնան ռուսական գաղութ...


Սեփական անկախ երկրում ճորտ լինելուց ռուսական գաղութի հարաբերական ազատ բնակիչ լինելը գերադասելի է:

----------


## Բիձա

> Բիշկեկի հրապարակում հավաքված ժողովուրդը իմանալով որ Պուտինը իր աջակցությունն է հայտնել ընդիմությոնը, սկսել են վանկարկել որ պետք է միանալ Ռուստանին: 
> Ազատություն ռադիոկայան:
> 
> Տենց հեղափոխություն տեսել եք? Մարդիկ հեղափոխություն են անում ազատության, անկախության համար, այս  մարդիկ հեղափոխություն են անում որ կորցնեն իրենց պետությունը, իրենց անկախությունը, դառնան ռուսական գաղութ...


Բա, դրանք լրիվ տուպոյ, դեբիլ, անիքնասեր, անհասկացող  ազգ են, ոչ մի բանից խաբար չեն:  :LOL: 
Առանց մի բան ջոկելու իրար կոտորեցին, հիմա էլ ռուսների իշմարով կդառնան ռուսական գաղութ:  :LOL:

----------


## ministr

> Բիշկեկի հրապարակում հավաքված ժողովուրդը իմանալով որ Պուտինը իր աջակցությունն է հայտնել ընդիմությոնը, սկսել են վանկարկել որ պետք է միանալ Ռուստանին: 
> Ազատություն ռադիոկայան:
> 
> Տենց հեղափոխություն տեսել եք? Մարդիկ հեղափոխություն են անում ազատության, անկախության համար, այս  մարդիկ հեղափոխություն են անում որ կորցնեն իրենց պետությունը, իրենց անկախությունը, դառնան ռուսական գաղութ...


Իբր անկախ էին?

----------

davidus (08.04.2010)

----------


## Rammer

> Սեփական անկախ երկրում ճորտ լինելուց ռուսական գաղութի հարաբերական ազատ բնակիչ լինելը գերադասելի է:


Աստղ ջան գիտես գոնե մի դեպք որ Ռուստանը որևէ մեկին ազատություն բերի?
Թող պայքարեն իրենց երկրում ճորտ չլինեն: Այս պահին լրիվ իրենց որոշելու հարցն է... Եթե հիմա միացան Ռուսաստանին ու վաղը նույն ճորտ վիճակում, իսկ այդպես էլ լինելու է, ուզեն  նման հեղափոխություն անել պիտի դուրս գան ռուսական բանակի դեմ, ինչ զրկում է նույնիսկ նվազագույն շանսից հաղթելու կամ կրկին անկախանալու...
Ինձ համար անհասկանալի է...

----------

Ձայնալար (08.04.2010)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Աստղ ջան գիտես գոնե մի դեպք որ Ռուստանը որևէ մեկին ազատություն բերի?
> Թող պայքարեն իրենց երկրում ճորտ չլինեն: Այս պահին լրիվ իրենց որոշելու հարցն է... Եթե հիմա միացան Ռուսաստանին ու վաղը նույն ճորտ վիճակում, իսկ այդպես էլ լինելու է, ուզեն  նման հեղափոխություն անել պիտի դուրս գան ռուսական բանակի դեմ, ինչ զրկում է նույնիսկ նվազագույն շանսից հաղթելու կամ կրկին անկախանալու...
> Ինձ համար անհասկանալի է...


Ինչքան հասկանում եմ (մասնավորապես, բայց ոչ միայն, Տրիբունի ասածներից) այդ ազգը գենետիկորեն ունակ չէ ռեալ անկախության և ինքնուրույն բարգավաճման: Մի ֆորումում կարդում էի, մի ղրղըզ ասում էր, որ իրենք բոլորն էլ հասկանում են, որ հիմա ավելի վատ են ապրում, քան խորհրդային ժամանակ:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ ջան գիտես գոնե մի դեպք որ Ռուստանը որևէ մեկին ազատություն բերի?
> Թող պայքարեն իրենց երկրում ճորտ չլինեն: Այս պահին լրիվ իրենց որոշելու հարցն է... Եթե հիմա միացան Ռուսաստանին ու վաղը նույն ճորտ վիճակում, իսկ այդպես էլ լինելու է, ուզեն  նման հեղափոխություն անել պիտի դուրս գան ռուսական բանակի դեմ, ինչ զրկում է նույնիսկ նվազագույն շանսից հաղթելու կամ կրկին անկախանալու...
> Ինձ համար անհասկանալի է...


Ռամեռ ջան, Ռուսաստանն էր, որ Արլ Հայաստանը խլեց Պարսկաստանից: Դա իր համար նվաճում էր, մեզ համար՝ ազատագրում, որովհետև գոնե որպես ազգ չեն փորձել մեզ վերացնել: Իսկ հետո էլ հենց ԽՍՀՄ մաս կազմելու շնորհիվ կարողացանք գոյատևել, իսկ այժմ էլ առաջին քայլերն ենք անում՝ կայանալու համար:

----------


## Rammer

*Ղրղըզները ավերում են դիվանագիտական քաղաքը*

*Հարյուրավոր երիտասարդ ղրղըզներ պարզապես ջարդուփշուր են անում Բիշքեկի հարավում գտնվող դիվանագիտական փոքր քաղաքը: Այդ քաղաքում են գտնվում դիվանագիտական առաքելությունների և միջազգային կազմակերպությունների նստավայրերը, ինչպես նաև Ղրղըզստանի կառավարության նախկին ղեկավար Դանիյար Ուսենովի տունը։ Այս մասին հաղորդում է Интерфакс-ը։*

«Ամբոխը ավերում է բնակելի տներ, մենք փորձում են կասեցնել նրանց գործողությունները և դուրս մղել ամբոխը դիվանագիտական քաղաքից»,- նշել է ժամանակավոր կառավարության կողմից նշանակված Բիշքեկի ռազմական պարետ Տուրատ Մադալբեկովը։ Ըստ վերջինիս՝ տուժածներ և զոհեր չկան։ Միևնույն ժամանակ, ականատեսների խոսքերով՝ քաղաքում սկսվել է կողոպուտ։
Բացի այդ, ականատեսների համաձայն՝ մարդկանց մի մեծ խումբ շրջափակել է Բիշքեկի ներքին գործերի գլխավոր վարչության շենքը։

Նշենք, որ ապրիլի 10-ին Ղրղըզստանում հայտարարված է Ազգային սգո օր` ի հիշատակ իշխանափոխության ընթացքում զոհվածների։

----------

Ambrosine (08.04.2010)

----------


## Արտիստ

Ղրղըզտանի նախագահ Կուրմանբեկ Բակիեւը, ում գտնվելու վայրը ստույգ հայտնի չէ, հայտարարությամբ է հանդես եկել: Նա հայտարարել է, թե ինքը հրաժարական չի տվել եւ չի էլ պատրաստվում:

«Ես` որպես Ղրրղըզստանի Սահմանադրության երաշխավոր, հայտարարում եմ, որ հետագա ապակայունացման դեպքում` ամբողջ պատասխանատվությունն ընկնում է ընդդիմության ղեկավարների վրա, ովքեր կպատժվեն օրենքի ողջ խստությամբ, ասել է Բակիեւը:

Աղբյուր` a1plus

----------


## Rammer

Տրիբունը դիվանագիտական քաղաքի մասին բան չի ասել չէ? Չնայած ասում էր ՄԱԿ-ի շենք ա կողքն ա?

----------


## Հայկօ

> Տրիբունը դիվանագիտական քաղաքի մասին բան չի ասել չէ? Չնայած ասում էր ՄԱԿ-ի շենք ա կողքն ա?


Չէ, ոնց որ էդ քաղաքիկը չի, հենց Բիշկեկի մեջ էր ինքը...  :Sad: 

Անհանգիստ եմ:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Ժող ինձ թվում ա իրավիճակը ավելի վախենալու ա թվում, երբ որ մեջը չես: Պարզ ա, որ էս պահին Բիշկեկը ամենահանգիստ քաղաքներից չի, բայց եթե չգնաս քիթդ չխոթես էն վայրերը որտեղ տվյալ պահին բույանիտ են անում, որևէ կերպ տուժելու հավանականությունն ինձ թվում ա փոքր ա:

----------

Տրիբուն (09.04.2010)

----------


## CrusaderAM

իսկ  ինձ թվումա, որ  ընդեղ  լրիվ  բիդլոյա  ժողովուրդը ..  լավ է,  ամեն  հինգ տարի  մեկ  հեղափոխություն անեն ..  որ ինչ? .. .չեն  կարում  իրանք  իրանց  կառավարեն ..  ումա պետք ? թող խոսքի  միանան  Կազախստանին, բայց ամենախոխման..  կակոյ  նիբուդ ղրղզ  ըտենց թափով հելավ ու իրանը  ասեց...  էհ ..

----------


## Վիշապ

> Չէ, ոնց որ էդ քաղաքիկը չի, հենց Բիշկեկի մեջ էր ինքը... 
> 
> Անհանգիստ եմ:


Հենց կենտրոնում, Չույ պողոտայի վրա... մոտավորապես այստեղ՝ http://wikimapia.org/#lat=42.8769233...16&l=0&m=s&v=9 (չնայած տալիս եմ, որ ինչ... :Sad: )

----------


## ministr

> իսկ  ինձ թվումա, որ  ընդեղ  լրիվ  բիդլոյա  ժողովուրդը ..  լավ է,  ամեն  հինգ տարի  մեկ  հեղափոխություն անեն ..  որ ինչ? .. .չեն  կարում  իրանք  իրանց  կառավարեն ..  ումա պետք ? թող խոսքի  միանան  Կազախստանին, բայց ամենախոխման..  կակոյ  նիբուդ ղրղզ  ըտենց թափով հելավ ու իրանը  ասեց...  էհ ..


Ուկրաինացիք էլ հո սրանցից հաստատ ավելի խելոք են  :Smile:  Կյանքը ցույցա տալիս որ էդ գունավոր հեղափոխությունները վերջում դառնում են սև սպիտակ հեղափոխություն.. Միայն Վրաստանում դեռ չի կայացել, չնայած հայհայա արդեն իրականություն էր դառնալու...

----------


## CrusaderAM

> Ուկրաինացիք էլ հո սրանցից հաստատ ավելի խելոք են  Կյանքը ցույցա տալիս որ էդ գունավոր հեղափոխությունները վերջում դառնում են սև սպիտակ հեղափոխություն.. Միայն Վրաստանում դեռ չի կայացել, չնայած հայհայա արդեն իրականություն էր դառնալու...


հա ինչ? Բայց  զատո ուկրաինացիները  ընտրություններով Յանուկովիչին բերեցին ...  հոմ  էլի  հեղափոխություն չարին, բայց յանուկովիչի  ընտրվելը  վսյոժե  ինձ համար  ինչ  որ  զարմանակլիա թվում.. էն խեղճ  ու  կրակ Տիմոշենկոն վեչնո  գլուխը  պատովա տալիս ու ոչ  մի ձև  աթոռը  չի  վերցնում..  իսկ ինչ վերաբերումա  Սաակաշվիլուն ..  կարողա մի քիչ  գժժական  կայֆեր ունի, բայց ինքը  իրա երկիրը  մի այլ կարգի  առաջ քաշեց  դեպի  միջազգային ասպարեզ.. իսկապես  ահագին  բան արեց  Վրաստանի համար ...  եթե չհաշվենք  պատերազմը...  :Smile:

----------


## ministr

Դե էդքանով էլ խելոք էին, որ 4-5 տարի դիմանում էին ու 3 օրը մեկ կառավարություն փոխում: Տիմոշենկոնա խեղճ ու կրակ?  :Jpit: 
Իսկ Սահակաշվիլու սարքած կռիվը քիչ էր?

----------


## CrusaderAM

> Դե էդքանով էլ խելոք էին, որ 4-5 տարի դիմանում էին ու 3 օրը մեկ կառավարություն փոխում: Տիմոշենկոնա խեղճ ու կրակ? 
> Իսկ Սահակաշվիլու սարքած կռիվը քիչ էր?


ՀԱ ԴԵ կառավարությունը  փոխում էր  լավ էր  անում .. . բայց հոմ  ամբողջ երկիրը  չէր  ավիրում ..  եթե անկեղծ  ասեմ ..  ներքին  փոփոխությունները թեկուզ և  կտրուկ  փոփոխությունները  բավական օգտակար  են  հետագա զարգացումների  համար, այնպես որ  Յուշենկոյի  վարած քաղաքականության դեմ ոչինչ չունեմ ..  մարդը  կարգին է  կառավարեց.. հարկ եղած  դեպքում  չէր  վախենում  կտրուկ  քայլերից ...  կառավարությունն էլ  ցրելուց, պառլամենտին էլ  ցրելուց ..  հալյալյա. ..  էտ  ապացուցումա  էն  մեխանիզմների մասին, որ  բոլոր  իշխանական  մարմինները  գտնվում են  հավասար  կարգի  վրա..  ունեն  միմյանց  նկատմամբ  հակակշիռներ ոչ թե օրինակ  մեր  պարագայում ..  սաղ  կապված են  մի մարդուց  և  այդ  մեկ մարդը  .. գիտեք ովա ... հեհե... 
ինչևէ ...  ինչ  վերաբերումա  Սաակաշվիլուն ..  աբխազիա մաբխազիա..  որ  անկեղծ  ասեմ .. ինքս  անձամբ էտ  պետությունները, որպես ինքնորոշվող  պետություններ  չեմ  դիտում -  ինչ  որ արհեստական բաներ կա մեջը ...  էնպիսի  տպավորոթյունա, որ  դրանք մի օր  ռեֆերենդում են անելու  ու մտնեն  Ռուսաստանի օկրուգ  դառնան ..  տակ  չտո  ես անձամբ  իրանց  ջրում եմ ... հեհե.. բայց եթե խոսենք միջազգային լեզվով .. բոլոր  ազգերը  ունեն  ինքնորնոշման իրավունք..  համ է ամենակարևորը` մենք է  ունենք  ՂԱՐԱԲԱՂ... 

իսկ Ղրղզների  մասին ..  արյա լավ է.. շատ ղրղզ է դրանք  :LOL: 


վայ ..  Տիմոշին մոռացա  գրեմ ..  խեղճա բա ինչա..  մարդը  տասնհինգ տարուց ավելա  ձգտումա  երկրի  նախագահ  դառնա..  մի օր  ցանկությունը կկատրվի թե չէ /?  :LOL:

----------


## Elmo

Ոնց որ ասում են довели народ!
Բայց ինչ կատարվում ա արդեն շատ ցավալի ա: 75 զոհ ու ըդամենը 3 օրում ավերված ու թալանված մայրաքաղաք: Պետք չի ժողովրդին էնքան հասցնել, որ սենց քայլի գնան:

Տրիբուն ձյա քեզ պինդ պահի: Չնայած մոնղոլը մոնղոլի հետ իրար խփում ա, արանքում միշտ չինացիք են տուժում, հային բան չի պատահի:

----------


## CrusaderAM

դե իրանց  համար  75-ը քիչա.. իրանց մաշտաբով  նայելու  դեպքում ... ասում եք..  մոնղոլ  մոնղոլ ..  էն  մոնղոլներից  ինչ  կա վաբշե? իրանք է թե մի անգամ ձեն - ծպտուն են հանել  միջազգային ասպարեզում, ոնց որ  Ասորեստան լինեն ...  վերջին  լուրը  որ իրանցից  լսել եմ, որ կենդանիները  սովից մեռել են.. մարդիկ  է կենդանիներին են կերել...

----------


## Գալաթեա

Տրիբուն ձյա, հենց կարենաս, ձեն հան, կոտորվեցինք..

----------

Elmo (09.04.2010), Rammer (09.04.2010), Բիձա (09.04.2010), Ներսես_AM (09.04.2010), Վիշապ (09.04.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բա, դրանք լրիվ տուպոյ, դեբիլ, անիքնասեր, անհասկացող  ազգ են, ոչ մի բանից խաբար չեն: 
> Առանց մի բան ջոկելու իրար կոտորեցին, հիմա էլ ռուսների իշմարով կդառնան ռուսական գաղութ:


Խնդիրը էլի հարավ-հյուսիս հակասության դաշտում ա: Կիրգիստանի հյուսիսը միշատ շատ ռուսականացված ա եղել: Սովետի ժամանակ բնակչության 60%-ը ռուս էր: Խոսում են ռուսերեն, ապրում են ռուսների պես: Հարավը ահավոր ուզբեկա-տաջիկական ազդեցության տակ, ու հիմա հարավում շատ ակտիվ են ամեն տեսակի մոջահեդա-վահաբիտական էլեմենտները, ու երեքին նորմալ դպորցներ ուղարկելու փոխարեն սկսել են մեդրեսեներ ուղարկել: Հյուսիսի մի քիչ ավելի զարգացած բնակչությունը ահավոր վախենում ա, որ էտ տենդենցը կարող ա տարածվի ամբողջ երկորով մեկ:

Աբսուրդը Կիրգիստանի դեպքում նա էր, որ Կիրգիստանի այլընտրանքներն են կամ լինել Ռուսաստանի գաղութ (կամ գոնե ուժեղ վերահսկողության տակ), կամ վերածվել Տաջիկստանի տիպի անհասկանալի աֆղանստանապակիստանոտ երկրի: Յանկիները սկզբունքորեն դեմ չեն որ Կիրգիստանը լրիվ անջատվի ռուսներից ու վերածվի աֆղանստանոտ երկրի, քանի որ յանկիները սովոր են արդեն հենց էտ տիպի երկրներում գաղութային ռեժիմներ հաստատելուն - Համիդ Կարզայը ձեզ օրինակ: Իսկ ռուսների պետք ա իրանց հավատարիմ դիկտատորը, բայց առանց իսլամական էքստրեմիզմի:

----------

Ariadna (09.04.2010), One_Way_Ticket (09.04.2010), Բիձա (09.04.2010), Ձայնալար (09.04.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ինչքան հասկանում եմ (մասնավորապես, բայց ոչ միայն, Տրիբունի ասածներից) այդ ազգը գենետիկորեն ունակ չէ ռեալ անկախության և ինքնուրույն բարգավաճման: Մի ֆորումում կարդում էի, մի ղրղըզ ասում էր, որ իրենք բոլորն էլ հասկանում են, որ հիմա ավելի վատ են ապրում, քան խորհրդային ժամանակ:


Գենետիկորեն թե ոչ, չեմ իմանում, բայց հաստատ գիտեմ մի բան - Կիրգիզները մինչը սովետը կյանքներում ոչ պետություն են ունեցել, ոչ գիր գրականություն, ոչ դպրոց, ոչ էլ իմացել են քաղաքն ինչ բան ա: Հիմա էլ անկախ իրանցից պետություն ա ընկել ձեռները ու խաբար չեն դրա հետ ինչ անեն:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբունը դիվանագիտական քաղաքի մասին բան չի ասել չէ? Չնայած ասում էր ՄԱԿ-ի շենք ա կողքն ա?


ՄԱԿԻ-ի շենքը քաղաքի կենտրոնում ա, իսկ դիվանագիտական քաղաքը հարավային մասում, սարերի հովին: Ավիրել են:

----------


## Rammer

> ՄԱԿԻ-ի շենքը քաղաքի կենտրոնում ա, իսկ դիվանագիտական քաղաքը հարավային մասում, սարերի հովին: Ավիրել են:


Ուր ես այ ախպեր ջան...Էլ մեռա սաղ լուրերը քրքրում եմ տենամ մի տեղ կարող ա քեզ գտնեմ  :Jpit:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ձյա, հենց կարենաս, ձեն հան, կոտորվեցինք..


Գալ ջան, ՁԵՆ: 

Սաղ նորմալ ա: Երեկ մինչև գիշերը 10-ը մի քիչ իրար կերան, մի քիչ էլ քանդ ու քարափ արեցին: Հետո քաղաքի բնակչությունը սկսեց ինքնապաշտպանության դրուժինաներ կազմավորել, մենթերին ու սպեցնազին մի քիչ դուխ տվեցին ու դուրս եկան քաղաք միռկերին ցրելու: Իրեք ժամում ցրեցին սաղին: Ահագին զապիսներ ունեմ, հենց ժամանակ ունենամ կսկսեմ ստեղ դնել: 

Мырк - Բիշքեքյան ժառգոնով՝ գեղցի, քյառթ:

----------

Ariadna (09.04.2010), Chilly (09.04.2010), Sagittarius (09.04.2010), Գալաթեա (09.04.2010), Ներսես_AM (09.04.2010)

----------


## CrusaderAM

> Գենետիկորեն թե ոչ, չեմ իմանում, բայց հաստատ գիտեմ մի բան - Կիրգիզները մինչը սովետը կյանքներում ոչ պետություն են ունեցել, ոչ գիր գրականություն, ոչ դպրոց, ոչ էլ իմացել են քաղաքն ինչ բան ա: *Հիմա էլ անկախ իրանցից պետություն ա ընկել ձեռները ու խաբար չեն դրա հետ ինչ անեն:*


ՀԱՀԱՀԱ, հարյոււււււււււր տոկոս :LOL:

----------


## Rammer

> Գալ ջան, ՁԵՆ: 
> 
> Սաղ նորմալ ա: Երեկ մինչև գիշերը 10-ը մի քիչ իրար կերան, մի քիչ էլ քանդ ու քարափ արեցին: Հետո քաղաքի բնակչությունը սկսեց ինքնապաշտպանության դրուժինաներ կազմավորել, մենթերին ու սպեցնազին մի քիչ դուխ տվեցին ու դուրս եկան քաղաք միռկերին ցրելու: Իրեք ժամում ցրեցին սաղին: Ահագին զապիսներ ունեմ, հենց ժամանակ ունենամ կսկսեմ ստեղ դնել: 
> 
> Мырк - Բիշքեքյան ժառգոնով՝ գեղցի, քյառթ:


Ձաձ բայց գոնե Ղազախստանին միանան լավ?

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ՀԱՀԱՀԱ, հարյոււււււււււր տոկոս


Բայց դրա հետ մեկտեղ, էնքան դուխ ունեն, որ 75 զոհով, նախնական, մենթերի ու օմոնի վրով անցան ու գրավեցին նախագահականը, դատախազությունը, պառլամենտը, քաղաքապետարանը: Վրեքները բայեվոյ պատրոններով ու սնայպերներով կրակում էին, մեկը չէր փախնում: Վերջում էլ սնայպերներից մեկին բռնեցին ու ձեռի վինտովկեն մտցրեցին համապատասխան տեղը:

----------

CrusaderAM (09.04.2010), Բիձա (09.04.2010), Ձայնալար (09.04.2010)

----------


## CrusaderAM

> Բայց դրա հետ մեկտեղ, էնքան դուխ ունեն, որ 75 զոհով, նախնական, մենթերի ու օմոնի վրով անցան ու գրավեցին նախագահականը, դատախազությունը, պառլամենտը, քաղաքապետարանը: Վրեքները բայեվոյ պատրոններով ու սնայպերներով կրակում էին, մեկը չէր փախնում: Վերջում էլ սնայպերներից մեկին բռնեցին ու ձեռի վինտովկեն մտցրեցին համապատասխան տեղը:


աաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաա  :LOL:  :LOL: 

ՀԵՆՑ էտա էլի .. որ էշի նման քշում են ... առանց բան հասկանալու  էնքան շատ են  ու էնքան  ոչխարոտ, որ  մեկը  մեռնի  նույնա  ինչ  որ  գոմում  մի հատ կենդանի սատկի .. 
դե լավ  լավ շատ գունազարդեցի ..  դե ինչ արած  մեղկ  են  վսյո ժե էլի  մարդիկ են .. բայց ԱՆՈՒՂԵՂ...  իրանց մենակ  մի տեղ քշես  ու վսյո...

իսկական  ղրզղ են  :LOL:   ղրզղները  ղրղզել են  :LOL:  էն  իրանց  ՆԳ նախարարին  լրիվ  ղրղզցրին, խեղճի մոտ  առանց էտ է  տեսանելիությունը մինիմալիզացրած էր, վաաբշե  տեսանելիութոյւնը  հավասարացրին  զրոյի

----------


## ministr

> Խնդիրը էլի հարավ-հյուսիս հակասության դաշտում ա: Կիրգիստանի հյուսիսը միշատ շատ ռուսականացված ա եղել: Սովետի ժամանակ բնակչության 60%-ը ռուս էր: Խոսում են ռուսերեն, ապրում են ռուսների պես: Հարավը ահավոր ուզբեկա-տաջիկական ազդեցության տակ, ու հիմա հարավում շատ ակտիվ են ամեն տեսակի մոջահեդա-վահաբիտական էլեմենտները, ու երեքին նորմալ դպորցներ ուղարկելու փոխարեն սկսել են մեդրեսեներ ուղարկել: Հյուսիսի մի քիչ ավելի զարգացած բնակչությունը ահավոր վախենում ա, որ էտ տենդենցը կարող ա տարածվի ամբողջ երկորով մեկ:
> 
> Աբսուրդը Կիրգիստանի դեպքում նա էր, որ Կիրգիստանի այլընտրանքներն են կամ լինել Ռուսաստանի գաղութ (կամ գոնե ուժեղ վերահսկողության տակ), կամ վերածվել Տաջիկստանի տիպի անհասկանալի աֆղանստանապակիստանոտ երկրի: Յանկիները սկզբունքորեն դեմ չեն որ Կիրգիստանը լրիվ անջատվի ռուսներից ու վերածվի աֆղանստանոտ երկրի, քանի որ յանկիները սովոր են արդեն հենց էտ տիպի երկրներում գաղութային ռեժիմներ հաստատելուն - Համիդ Կարզայը ձեզ օրինակ: Իսկ ռուսների պետք ա իրանց հավատարիմ դիկտատորը, բայց առանց իսլամական էքստրեմիզմի:


Կարողա Ակաևի վրայից քաղաքական փոշին թափ տան ու հետ բերեն?

----------


## Տրիբուն

Սարերում հավաքվում են քաղաքի վրա գնալու համար

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Կարողա Ակաևի վրայից քաղաքական փոշին թափ տան ու հետ բերեն?


վարյանտիս արարիս

----------


## ministr

Համէ?

----------


## Rammer

> Սարերում հավաքվում են քաղաքի վրա գնալու համար


Գալիս են քաղաքի վրա որ ինչ անեն? Էլի թալան?

----------


## CrusaderAM

> Սարերում հավաքվում են քաղաքի վրա գնալու համար


Մդա....  լրիիվ  թաթարամոնղոլական արշավանքներ  են  սրանք, բայց ինչ որ  քիչ  չեն էս նկարում? ու ոնցա որ  ոստիկան չկա? ու  չեն  խափանում  իրանց պլանը/

----------


## Տրիբուն

Մոդրներին պնդրում ռուսերեն պոստերը չհանել էլի: 

Էս հարցազրույց ա Ատամբաևի հետ: Սա մի տարի առաջ վարչապետ էր, Բակիևն էլ նշանակել 2007-ի միտինգներից հետո, որ ընդդիմությանը հանգստացնի: Հանգստացրեց, հետո հանեց օգտագործված ապահովիչի պես դեն նետեց: 




> 9 апреля 2010, 13:51
> CA-NEWS (KG) - Лидеры оппозиции, сформировавшие временное правительство Киргизии, объявили о роспуске парламента и переходе всех государственных функций к новой власти. Оппозиция намерена создать в стране парламентскую республику. О ситуации в стране и планах новой власти в интервью Радио Свобода говорит вице-премьер временного правительства Алмазбек Атамбаев.
> 
> - Кто сейчас контролирует ситуацию в Бишкеке?
> 
> - Ситуацию в стране контролирует временное правительство.
> 
> - Вы уверенно об этом говорите? Уже нет никаких мародеров на улицах, все спокойно?
> 
> ...


Կարքին կոռւմպացված տղայա: Ու էս վերջին պատասխանը սպանում ա: Պառլամենտ չեն ունենալու, նախագահ չեն ունենալու, բայց սահմանադրությունը փոխելու են: Ով ու ոնց ա փոխելու էտ սահմանդրությունը, մարդ չի իմանում: Բայց ես երեք տարվա մեջ չորս Կիրգիզական սահմանդրություն եմ տեսել:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մդա....  լրիիվ  թաթարամոնղոլական արշավանքներ  են  սրանք, բայց ինչ որ  քիչ  չեն էս նկարում? ու ոնցա որ  ոստիկան չկա? ու  չեն  խափանում  իրանց պլանը/


Սրանց խափանել չկա: Դու տեսե՞լ ես Չնգիզ Խանին խափանող  :LOL: 



Հիմա ավելի շա՞տ են երևում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Հրապարակն ա երկու ժամ առաջ: Դրոշը իջացրել են, կարող ա վրեն հաց ուտեն:  :Hands Up:

----------

Ambrosine (09.04.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ու սրանք հանգստանալու միքտ չունեն: Դատախազության շենքը երկրորդ անգամ են պաժառ տալիս:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Լսի, այ Տրիբուն ձյա, դու ինչի՞ ես դեռ էդտեղ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ամենաթարմ .. ոնց որ վերջապես քաղաք զորք են մտցնում .. ում կողմից, ինչի համար, դեռ խաբար չենք ..

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Լսի, այ Տրիբուն ձյա, դու ինչի՞ ես դեռ էդտեղ:


Մինչև նոր կառռավարություն չձևավորեմ, տուն չեմ գա:  :Tongue:

----------

Norton (09.04.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Կարքին էլ աավտոներ ունեն: :Hands Up:  Մի քսան հատ ամերիկոսներ են նվիրել, էտ ա: Սրանք հազիվ մի հինգ հազարանոց բանակ ունեն, էտ էլ որ բերեցին Բիշքեկ, ուզբեկները հարավը գրավելու են  :LOL:

----------

CrusaderAM (09.04.2010)

----------


## Norton

> Մինչև նոր կառռավարություն չձևավորեմ, տուն չեմ գա:


Հավաքի ստեղ շատ պետք կգա :Smile:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Մինչև նոր կառռավարություն չձևավորեմ, տուն չեմ գա:


Գնել, լավ էլի...եթե կարաս դուրս արի, անհանգիստ ենք:
Մարդ էղի:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Հնարավոր ա, որ պարզվում ա, հնարավոր ա, որ չէ 



> Достоверная информация по поводу военной техники. Это колона движется с аэродрома Кант. часть техники будет направлена в сторону Чалдовара, там где то Российская база, а часть техники на ИК, так же для охраны военных объектов.
> *В ГОРОД ВОЕННАЯ ТЕХНИКА ВВЕДЕНА НЕ БУДЕТ!!!!*
> в Российское посольство направлены дестантники для охраны.
> без паники.
> PS десантники люди отмороженные , решительные и при оружии. настоятельно не рекомендую вступать в какой либо контакт с ними.

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Գնել, լավ էլի...եթե կարաս դուրս արի, անհանգիստ ենք:
> Մարդ էղի:


Գալ ջան, ցավ տանեմ .. ես Պակիստան ու Բիրմա եմ եղել ամենփիս վախտերը ու շատ ավելի ջահել: Էս մանր մունր կայֆեր են: էլ չասեմ Տաջիկստան, որտեղ կալաշով մոջահեդը գայիշնիկ ա աշխատում:  :Wink: 

Ընդունում եմ պատվերներ թալանած ապրանքներից, ու՞մ ինչ ա պետք  - տելեվիզոր, սոտովի, կոկա-կոլա, կալբասեղեն, խալադելնիկ՝ նորմալ աշխատող վիճակում բայց մի քիչ ներկը քերված, շոր-կոշիկ՝ ռազմերներ կան:  :LOL:

----------

davidus (09.04.2010), One_Way_Ticket (09.04.2010), Բիձա (09.04.2010), Նարե (09.04.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Միհատ ծյուբիծեյկա էլի ախպերս, իմը մաշվել ա:

----------

CrusaderAM (09.04.2010)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Գալ ջան, ցավ տանեմ .. ես Պակիստան ու Բիրմա եմ եղել ամենփիս վախտերը ու շատ ավելի ջահել: Էս մանր մունր կայֆեր են: էլ չասեմ Տաջիկստան, որտեղ կալաշով մոջահեդը գայիշնիկ ա աշխատում: 
> 
> Ընդունում եմ պատվերներ թալանած ապրանքներից, ու՞մ ինչ ա պետք  - տելեվիզոր, սոտովի, կոկա-կոլա, կալբասեղեն, խալադելնիկ՝ նորմալ աշխատող վիճակում բայց մի քիչ ներկը քերված, շոր-կոշիկ՝ ռազմերներ կան:


Եթե հնարավոր է, մի քանի հատ ֆիրմա ղրղզական տելեվիզոր բեր: Հերիք եղավ ինչքան ճապոնական, գերմանական տուֆտա տեխնիկայով յոլա գնացինք:

----------

CrusaderAM (09.04.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

Բայց ինչ անարդար ա Աստված. էդքան վիրուս, մոլորակի էդ սիրուն անկյունում…

----------

CrusaderAM (09.04.2010), Տրիբուն (09.04.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բայց ինչ անարդար ա Աստված. էդքան վիրուս, մոլորակի էդ սիրուն անկյունում…


Թարսի պես, իսկականից շատ սիրուն երկիր ա:

----------


## Բիձա

Տրիբուն ջան, 
Արդեն 2-րդ անգամ եմ  հանդիպում, որ ընդիմություն ասածը խիստ հակահրեական է: Ճիշտ է՞
Նայի օրինակ
http://www.gazeta.ru/politics/2010/0..._3349396.shtml
Երեկ էլ գրված էր, որ դրանցից մեկը մոտեցել, թղթակցին է դիմել, թե դու հրեա ես՞ սա ձեն չի հանել- ասել է թե, ռուսներին իրենք սիրում են, բայց հրեաներին սաղին կոտորել ա պետք:
Տարիօրինակ է, վրոդե հյուսիսը ռուսամետ է, բայց  ինչ կապ ունեն հրեաները ղրղզական ներքին հարցերում՞

----------


## Philosopher

Ափսոս էդ երկիրն էլ, որ հորդաների ճարակ ա դառնում, մենք էլ, որ մեր էսքան խելքով էդ հորդաներից մենակ գործողությունների չիրականացածությամբ ենք ավել: Իսիկ Կուլին բարև, երկրի տերերի հետ նստող վեր կացող Այթմատովին էլ հանգստություն: Եթե ստացվի:

----------


## Բիձա

Ոնց որ թե շատ էլ լավ հասկանում են ինչ են անում:  


> У нового правительства огромные полномочия, диктаторские. Мы как коллективный диктатор. Мы это знаем и опасаемся: ведь такие неограниченные полномочия могут завести куда угодно.
> Поэтому мы себя ограничили конкретными сроками. В течение 6 месяцев должны быть проведены новые выборы, а через 2–3 месяца принята новая конституция.
> Основой станет наша концепция политического развития Киргизии, которая была одобрена в прошлом году оппозиционными силами. Киргизия будет парламентской республикой.
> 
> Главное новшество в том, что вводится ограничение на количество мест в парламенте у победившей партии. Она не может получить больше половины мандатов.
> Мы хотим заложить в конституцию деятельность оппозиции. За оппозицией будут закреплены госдолжности: минимум одна треть ЦИК, одна треть Счетной палаты и посты руководителей комитетов парламента по безопасности и по бюджету. Это реальные рычаги для контроля правоохранительных органов. Мы хотим, чтобы МВД не использовали как политический ресурс. Власть не должна концентрироваться в одном органе.
> - Еще пару дней назад в оппозиции были вы… А кто теперь будет оппозицией?
> - Быть в оппозиции будет не только не опасно, но и почетно. Государство будет финансировать деятельность оппозиции, у них будут кабинеты, служебные машины и полномочия для контроля наших действий. Она будет очень сильной, система заставит искать компромисс. 
> http://www.gazeta.ru/politics/2010/0..._3349405.shtml


էն տպավորությունն է, որ գործողությունները լավ էլ ծրագրավորված են եղել ու  ղեկավարվել են: Ապահովության համար սկզբում առաջ է մղվել իբր անգլուխ ամբոխը, որ տապալման դեպքում լիդերները  պատասխանատվությունից խուսափեն: 
Համենայնդեպս  դիվանագիտորեն է խոսում ու  երևում է, որ հետագա անելիքի մասին արդեն լրիվ համաձայնեցված մոտեցումներ կան:

----------

Sagittarius (09.04.2010)

----------


## Norton

ու էս ֆոնի վրա



> *Ղրղըզստանն ԱՊՀ-ում առաջինն է տնտեսական աճով*


http://www.tert.am/am/news/2010/04/09/kyrgyzstan/
19% տնտեսական "աճի ու բարգավաճման" ֆոնի վրա :Shok:

----------


## Վիշապ

> ու էս ֆոնի վրա
> 
> http://www.tert.am/am/news/2010/04/09/kyrgyzstan/
> 19% տնտեսական "աճի ու բարգավաճման" ֆոնի վրա


Տրիբունի արածը կլնի… Փոխանակ գա Հայաստանի գործերը առաջ տանի, ղրղզներին ա հարստացնում :Beee:

----------


## Norton

> Տրիբունի արածը կլնի… Փոխանակ գա Հայաստանի գործերը առաջ տանի, ղրղզներին ա հարստացնում


ի դեպ, գնաճն էլ ԱՊՀ ամենացածրնա 1,9%, աչքիս Ռոբը իրանց վիճակագրական ծառայության խորհրդատունա :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> ու էս ֆոնի վրա
> 
> http://www.tert.am/am/news/2010/04/09/kyrgyzstan/
> 19% տնտեսական "աճի ու բարգավաճման" ֆոնի վրա


Մեր երկրում էլ ա երկնիշ թվով տնտեսական աճ :Wink:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Մեր երկրում* էլ ա* երկնիշ թվով տնտեսական աճ


էլ էր… Հետո մարտի մեկը եղավ ու ստիպված ցույց տվեցին իրական թվերը։ Հիմա հանգիստ ենք, նորմալ թվեր ենք տեսնում :Jpit:  Հեսա ղրղզներին էլ կասեն, որ տնտեսական վիճակը իրականում պալաժենի ա, ու ղրղզները կհանգստանան։ Տենց ա էլի, որ մեծ թվեր են կրակում, ապա վատ ապրողները նախանձից գրոհում են քաղաքի վրա… Պրեզիդենտը եթե չասի, որ երկիրը գժոտ վիճակում է ու զարգացման տեմպերը սուպեր են, նրան ոչ մեկ բան չի ասի :Jpit:

----------


## terev

Եթե մեր երկիրն էլ 5000 հոգի բանակ պահեր, մեր տնտեսական աճն էլ 20-ից չէր իջնի:

----------

Ambrosine (09.04.2010), davidus (09.04.2010), ministr (10.04.2010), REAL_ist (10.04.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

> Եթե մեր երկիրն էլ *5000 հոգի բանակ պահեր*, մեր տնտեսական աճն էլ 20-ից չէր իջնի:


Մեր պետությունը բացի մլիցուց ու բերետից էլի ինչ որ բան  ա պահում՞: :LOL:

----------

Mephistopheles (09.04.2010), Rammer (09.04.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Մեր պետությունը բացի մլիցուց ու բերետից էլի ինչ որ բան  ա պահում՞:


Ինչ-ինչ, բայց մեր բանակի վրա օրեկան 1 մլն ա ծախսվում:

----------


## terev

> Մեր պետությունը բացի մլիցուց ու բերետից էլի ինչ որ բան  ա պահում՞:


Չգիտեմ պահումա թէ չէ, բայց որ բյուջեի 20-30 տոկոսը բանակի անվան տակ ա գնում, ետ փաստա:

----------

Sagittarius (11.04.2010)

----------


## CrusaderAM

> Սրանց խափանել չկա: Դու տեսե՞լ ես Չնգիզ Խանին խափանող 
> 
> 
> 
> Հիմա ավելի շա՞տ են երևում:




Հա էլի .. ոնց որ  մի քիչ  բազմացան  :LOL:  :LOL: 

բայց  սենց հավաքվում են  սարերում  որ ինչ?  :LOL:   Խմում  հարբում  ու սարերից  իջնում են  քաղաքը  ավիրելու ? 

այ ՔԵԶԻ կայֆավատ --  վյոժե  խոխմա ազգա..  մենակ անունը արդեն սաղ ասումա...

----------

Ձայնալար (09.04.2010)

----------


## Artgeo

Չսովորեցին էլի էս կրեմլացիք անարյուն հեղափոխություն անել  :Sad:  
+ 79 մարդ...

----------


## Lion

> Գենետիկորեն թե ոչ, չեմ իմանում, բայց հաստատ գիտեմ մի բան - Կիրգիզները մինչը սովետը կյանքներում ոչ պետություն են ունեցել, ոչ գիր գրականություն, ոչ դպրոց, ոչ էլ իմացել են քաղաքն ինչ բան ա: Հիմա էլ անկախ իրանցից պետություն ա ընկել ձեռները ու խաբար չեն դրա հետ ինչ անեն:


Ի դեպ, ղրղզները բավականին հին ազգ են են և առաջին անգամ հիշատակվում են մ.թ.ա. 201 թ-ին:

Բացի այդ, մի ժամանակ նրանք ունեցել են հզոր քոչվոր-կոնֆեդերացիա (տափաստանային հասկացությամբ, լիարժեք պետություն) ու գրեթե մեկ դարի չափ "ռուլիտ են արել" տափաստաններում: 840 թ-ին վերելքի մեջ գտնվող ղրղզները ոչնչացրեցին ճգնաժամում հայտնված Ույղուրական խաքանությունը և հասան գերիշխանության մինչև 924 թ-ը:


Կարծես վատ չի, հը?

Հ.Գ. Ասեմ, չեք հավատա, բայց հենց ղրղզների պատճառով է, որ հունգարացիները հիմա ապրում են Եվրոպայում: Հզորանալուց հետո ղրղզները "հիշեցին հին հաշիվներ"-ը ու այնքան ճնշեցին մադյարներին, ներկայիս հունգարացիներիո ւղղակի նախնիներին, որ սրանք, թողնելով հայրենի տափաստանները, շարժվեցին դեպի արևմուտք և, անցնելով ներկայիս Ղազախստանի հյուսիսով ու Ուկրաինայի տարածքով, 9-րդ դարի կեսերին հայտնվեցին... Արևելյան Եվրոպայում: Բաաա, ու հիմա հունգարացիները "եվրոպական ազգ են", իսկ ղրղզները... ասիական: Իրոք, որ անմեկնելի են աստծո ճանապարհները...

----------

davidus (11.04.2010), Բիձա (10.04.2010), Տրիբուն (11.04.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

> Ի դեպ, ղրղզները բավականին հին ազգ են են և առաջին անգամ հիշատակվում են մ.թ.ա. 201 թ-ին:
> 
> Բացի այդ, մի ժամանակ նրանք ունեցել են հզոր քոչվոր-կոնֆեդերացիա (տափաստանային հասկացությամբ, լիարժեք պետություն) ու գրեթե մեկ դարի չափ "ռուլիտ են արել" տափաստաններում: 840 թ-ին վերելքի մեջ գտնվող ղրղզները ոչնչացրեցին ճգնաժամում հայտնված Ույղուրական խաքանությունը և հասան գերիշխանության մինչև 924 թ-ը:
> 
> 
> Կարծես վատ չի, հը?
> 
> Հ.Գ. Ասեմ, չեք հավատա, բայց հենց ղրղզների պատճառով է, որ հունգարացիները հիմա ապրում են Եվրոպայում: Հզորանալուց հետո ղրղզները "հիշեցին հին հաշիվներ"-ը ու այնքան ճնշեցին մադյարներին, ներկայիս հունգարացիներիո ւղղակի նախնիներին, որ սրանք, թողնելով հայրենի տափաստանները, շարժվեցին դեպի արևմուտք և, անցնելով ներկայիս Ղազախստանի հյուսիսով ու Ուկրաինայի տարածքով, 9-րդ դարի կեսերին հայտնվեցին... Արևելյան Եվրոպայում: Բաաա, ու հիմա հունգարացիները "եվրոպական ազգ են", իսկ ղրղզները... ասիական: Իրոք, որ անմեկնելի են աստծո ճանապարհները...


 Lion, 
Հետաքրքիր կապ ես առաջ քաշում: 
Ըստ լեզվի մադյարնեը ամենամոտ են խանսի-մանտիին: Իհարկե էդ ժամանակներում ուգրո-ֆինների  աշխարհագրական փռվածությունը  երևի շատ ավելի լայն է եղել: Ըստ նշած քարտեզի ղրղզների կագանատը    մի 1000- 2000 կմ մադյարներից  հարավ արևելք է եղել: Իհարկե հնարավոր է, որ  իրենք դես-դեն ռազբիրատների մեջ են եղել ու իսկապես մադյարները նաև դրանցից զզված մտածել են ապրելու ավելի լավ  տեղ գտնել: Բայց նաև  կարծում եմ, որ  մադյարները   ոչ թե փախել են ղրղզներից, այլ  ուղղակի գիտակցված, գնացել են  դեպի ավելի զարգացած արևմուտք: 
Ամեն դեպքում հետաքրքիր եզրակացություն է:

----------


## Lion

*Բիձա*

Մադյարների շարժը դեպի արևմուտք պատմական ամենահետաքրքրիր և ինչ-որ տեղ նաև առեղծվածային երևույթներից է: Իհարկե, թշնամությունը ղրղզների հետ կար ու դա հաստատվում է սկզբնաղբյուրներով, բայց այդ շարժի մեջ կարևոր դեր են ունեցել այդ թվում նաև  մեկական օբյեկտիվ ու սուբյեկտիվ հանգամանքներ.

1. Օբյեկտիվը` քոչվոր ցեղերը մ.թ.ա. 700 - մ.թ. 1460 թթ. միշտ շարժվել են արևելքից արևմուտք ու մադյարները չպետք է բացառություն լինեին,
2. Սուբյեկտիվ` հենց այդ ժամանակներում Խազարական խաքանությունում - 



սկսվել էր արյունահեղ քաղաքացիական մի պատերազմ, որի ընթացքում մադյարները հանդես եկան ապստամբների կողմում, իսկ դրա համար նրանք բնականաբար պետք է շարժվեին դեպի արևմուտք: Բայց ապստամբ խազարները պարտվեցին, որի արդյունքում մադյարներն ու նրանց հետևած ապստամբ-վտարանսի խազարները, այնուհանդերձ ունենալով հսկայական ռազմական ուժ (260.000 ռազմիկ), հայտնվեցին Դանուբի ափերին: սա առանձին ու շատ հետաքրքիր ի պատմություն է, բայց հիմա կարծես դրա տեղն ու ժամանակը չէ...

*Ինչ վերաբերվում է ղրղզներին,* ապա ավելացնենք, որ Ղրղզական խաքանության անկումից հետո այս ժողովուրդը դեմոգրաֆիական իսկական մի *կոլապս* ապրեց ու ղրղզների հիմնական մասը ձուլվեց այդ տարածաշրջանի այլ քոչվորների մեջ` չժուռչժեներ, կիդաններ, կառլուկներ, նայմաններ, թաթարներ, մոնղոլներ և այլն: Ներկայիս ղրղզները այդ երբեմնի մեծաթիվ ժողովրդի, այսպես կոչված "ենիսեյան ղրղզներ"-ի փոքր ու լեռնային պայմաններում ասիմիլյացիայից փրկված ընդամենը մի մասն են...

----------

davidus (11.04.2010), Tig (11.04.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ջան, 
> Արդեն 2-րդ անգամ եմ  հանդիպում, որ ընդիմություն ասածը խիստ հակահրեական է: Ճիշտ է՞
> Նայի օրինակ
> http://www.gazeta.ru/politics/2010/0..._3349396.shtml
> Երեկ էլ գրված էր, որ դրանցից մեկը մոտեցել, թղթակցին է դիմել, թե դու հրեա ես՞ սա ձեն չի հանել- ասել է թե, ռուսներին իրենք սիրում են, բայց հրեաներին սաղին կոտորել ա պետք:
> Տարիօրինակ է, վրոդե հյուսիսը ռուսամետ է, բայց  ինչ կապ ունեն հրեաները ղրղզական ներքին հարցերում՞


Հակահրեական կոչեր իրոք հնչել են, բայց պատճառները մի քիչ ուրիշ են: Մեր մեջ ասած, ստեղ սկի հրեա չի էլ մնացել, ողջ համայնքը 1200 մարդ, եթե չեմ սխալվում: Բայց, Բակիևի որդի Մաքսիմը, որը մեր Միշիկ-Արմենչիկի պես ռուլիտ էր անում ողջ կիրգազական էկոնոմիկան, ուներ մի հատ ֆինանսիստ-հաշվապահ, հրեա, Եվգենի Գուրեվիչ, որը, ըստ որոշ լուրերի Իտալիայի մաֆիոզների հաշվապահն էր: Ամեն դեպքում իրա ձրբակալման սանկցիա Իտալիայում արդեն տրվել էր, իսկ ինքը Բիշկեքում կայֆավատ էր լինում: Գումարած դրան, վեց ամիս առաջ Բակիեվը նախագահական ապարատում ստեղծել էր մի հատ սուպերստրուկտուրա, Центральное агентство Кыргызстана по развитию, инвестициям и инновациям, որին փաստորեն տրվել էր պետական ֆինանսների ու հատկապես դրսից ստացվող ֆինասական աջակցության կառավարման իրավունքը: Ու սրա ղեկավար էլ նշանակել էր իրա տղուն, Մաքսիմին: Կարճ ասած ընտանիքը իրա ձեռքն էր վերցրել ոչ միայն մասնավոր սեկտրոը, այլ նաև ողջ պետական սեկտորը: Ու էս ամեն ինչը ասոցացվում էր հրեա Գուրեվիչի հետ: Այսինք մարդիկ մտածում էին, ու ինչ-որ տեղ ճիշտ էին, որ սեռի կարդինալը հենց Գուրեվիչն ա: Ամեն դեպքում հրեաների նկատմամբ, բացի մի կանի սութի մութի կոչերից, ոչ մի վատ բան չի արվել: 

Տարբերությունը էս ու 2005 թվի հեղափոխության միջև նաև էն էր, որ նախորդ անգամ կային կոնկրետ հակառուսական կոչեր, իսկ էս անգամ, ընդհակառակը, ռուսները մեր եղբայրներն են, եկեք միանանք Ռուսաստանին…  :Tongue:

----------

Ambrosine (11.04.2010), Բիձա (11.04.2010), Վիշապ (11.04.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> *Ինչ վերաբերվում է ղրղզներին,* ապա ավելացնենք, որ Ղրղզական խաքանության անկումից հետո այս ժողովուրդը դեմոգրաֆիական իսկական մի *կոլապս* ապրեց ու ղրղզների հիմնական մասը ձուլվեց այդ տարածաշրջանի այլ քոչվորների մեջ` չժուռչժեներ, կիդաններ, կառլուկներ, նայմաններ, թաթարներ, մոնղոլներ և այլն: Ներկայիս ղրղզները այդ երբեմնի մեծաթիվ ժողովրդի, այսպես կոչված "ենիսեյան ղրղզներ"-ի փոքր ու լեռնային պայմաններում ասիմիլյացիայից փրկված ընդամենը մի մասն են...


Լրիվ ճիշտ ես ասում, Լիոն ջան: Բայց դու պիտի գնաս Ղրղզստան ու կարդաս Ղրղզստանի պատմությունը, յոթ հատորով, որտեղ իսկը մեր Հերունու պես, մի քանի ղրղզ ակադեմիկ ապացուցում են, որ ղրղզները առաջին հոմոսափիենսն են, անիվը իրենք են հորինել, այբուբենը իրենք են ստեղծել, չնայած հիմա կիրիլիցայով են գրում (կորել ա, չեն կարում գտնեն, համ էլ իսլամ ընդունելցու ամեն ինչ ավիրել են, բան չեն թողել), Մանասը՝ իրանց Սասունցի Դավիթը, Ալեքսանդր Մակեդոնացու ախպերն ա, Ձմեռ Պապին էլ ծնվել մեծացել ա Տալասում՝ Բիշկեքից 120 կմ արևմուտք:

----------

davidus (12.04.2010), Norton (11.04.2010), One_Way_Ticket (11.04.2010), Ձայնալար (11.04.2010), Վիշապ (11.04.2010)

----------


## Lion

> Լրիվ ճիշտ ես ասում, Լիոն ջան: Բայց դու պիտի գնաս Ղրղզստան ու կարդաս Ղրղզստանի պատմությունը, յոթ հատորով, որտեղ իսկը մեր Հերունու պես, մի քանի ղրղզ ակադեմիկ ապացուցում են, որ ղրղզները առաջին հոմոսափիենսն են, անիվը իրենք են հորինել, այբուբենը իրենք են ստեղծել, չնայած հիմա կիրիլիցայով են գրում (կորել ա, չեն կարում գտնեն, համ էլ իսլամ ընդունելցու ամեն ինչ ավիրել են, բան չեն թողել), Մանասը՝ իրանց Սասունցի Դավիթը, Ալեքսանդր Մակեդոնացու ախպերն ա, Ձմեռ Պապին էլ ծնվել մեծացել ա Տալասում՝ Բիշկեքից 120 կմ արևմուտք:


Լրիվ ճիշտ ես ասում, Տրիբուն ջան: Սա տիպիկ "հետխորհրդային" ֆենոմեն-սինդրոմ է - տես

Классификация

...Вторая по значимости группа — националисты, олицетворяющие подъём национального самосознания в постсоветскую эпоху. Главной своей задачей они видят обеспечение «своих» этносов более древней и героической историей, которая «до сих пор скрывалась».

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Фолк-хистори

_Ըստ նշանակության երկրորդ խումբը, ազգայնամոլներն են, որոնք մարմնավորում են ազգային ինքնագիտակցությամբ վերելքը հետխորհրդային երկրներում: Իրենց հիմնական խնդիրը սրանք տեսնում են նրանում, որ ապահովեն իրենց էթնոսների համար առավելագույն հին և հերոսական պատմություն, որը մինչև հիմա "թաքցվել" է..._

Բաա... :Think:

----------

Տրիբուն (11.04.2010)

----------


## Norton

Ասում եմ չէ, կիրգիզները մեր *մեր ախպերներն են* :Jpit:

----------


## Տրիբուն

*Ակումբի սեփական թղթակիցը Բիշկեկից ներկայացնում է…*
Գոին,  առևտի կենտրոնը 






Մայիսմեկյան շրջանի հարկայինը 



Գլխավոր դատախազությունը

----------

Ambrosine (13.04.2010), Chuk (13.04.2010), davidus (13.04.2010), Norton (13.04.2010), One_Way_Ticket (13.04.2010), Rammer (13.04.2010), Բիձա (13.04.2010), Երվանդ (13.04.2010), Ռուֆուս (13.04.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Քանի հոտին պլանում այրվում է նախագահականը, կարելի ա մի հատ շաուրմա ուտել 



Ու հետո կուշտ փորով լարել մենթերին 



Հետո մենթերից խլել հենց իրենց մեքենան ու տառանել նախագահականի պարիսպը

----------

Ambrosine (13.04.2010), Chuk (13.04.2010), davidus (13.04.2010), One_Way_Ticket (13.04.2010), Rammer (13.04.2010), Բիձա (13.04.2010), Երվանդ (13.04.2010), Նարե (13.04.2010), Ռուֆուս (13.04.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Վերջին վարչապետ Ուսեինովը չհասցրեց վայելել իրա տունը

----------

Chuk (13.04.2010), Rammer (13.04.2010), Բիձա (13.04.2010), Երվանդ (13.04.2010), Ռուֆուս (13.04.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ակումբի թղթակցի շենքի տակի սուպերմարքեթը: Ողջ գիշեր նկարել եմ: Թալանել չհասցրեցի: 



Նախագահականից կրում ենք, ինչ կարանք, սառնարաններից սկսած

----------

Ambrosine (13.04.2010), Chuk (13.04.2010), davidus (13.04.2010), Rammer (13.04.2010), Բիձա (13.04.2010), Երվանդ (13.04.2010), Ռուֆուս (13.04.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

ԲՏ БТР -ի ППС-ի դեմ սենց ա պետք

----------

Chuk (13.04.2010), One_Way_Ticket (13.04.2010), Rammer (13.04.2010), Բիձա (13.04.2010), Երվանդ (13.04.2010), Նարե (13.04.2010), Ռուֆուս (13.04.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ժողովդրի վրա կրակող ու տեղում 75 հոգի սպանողների հետ էլ սենց

----------

Ambrosine (13.04.2010), Ariadna (13.04.2010), Chuk (13.04.2010), One_Way_Ticket (13.04.2010), Rammer (13.04.2010), Բիձա (13.04.2010), Երվանդ (13.04.2010), Ռուֆուս (13.04.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ու սենց .. դուխ, դուխ, ու մի անգամ էլ դուխ

----------

Ambrosine (13.04.2010), Chuk (13.04.2010), One_Way_Ticket (13.04.2010), Rammer (13.04.2010), Բիձա (13.04.2010), Նարե (13.04.2010), Ռուֆուս (13.04.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Կրակողը չի իմանում, որ հեսա իրան են քացու տակ քցելու

----------

Ambrosine (13.04.2010), Chuk (13.04.2010), One_Way_Ticket (13.04.2010), Rammer (13.04.2010), Բիձա (13.04.2010), Ռուֆուս (13.04.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Պառլամենտը, Կիրգիզերեն «Ժողորքու Քենեշ», ներսից

----------

Ambrosine (13.04.2010), Chuk (13.04.2010), davidus (13.04.2010), Բիձա (13.04.2010), Ռուֆուս (13.04.2010)

----------


## Norton

Հա ումա պետք սրանց դուխը: Ումա պետք սրանց հեղափոխությունը: Իսկականից որ, իրանց երկիր պետք չի, իրանց արոտավայրա էդքան բան:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Դրել ես, արի տար

----------

Բիձա (13.04.2010), Ձայնալար (13.04.2010), Ռուֆուս (13.04.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Գլխատված մանեկենը

----------

Բիձա (13.04.2010), Ձայնալար (13.04.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Նախագահակնը գրավված է

----------

Ambrosine (13.04.2010), davidus (13.04.2010), One_Way_Ticket (13.04.2010), Բիձա (13.04.2010), Ձայնալար (13.04.2010), Ռուֆուս (13.04.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

*Նախագահ Բակիեվի աշխատասենյանկը*

----------

Ambrosine (13.04.2010), Chuk (13.04.2010), davidus (13.04.2010), Rammer (13.04.2010), Բիձա (13.04.2010), Ռուֆուս (13.04.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ստեղ Ակումբի թղթակիցը մեկ մեկ հաց էր ուտում իրիկունները: Լավ ճապոնական խոհանոց ունեին, չնայած անունը «Դա Վինչի» էր  :Hands Up:

----------

Ambrosine (13.04.2010), Chuk (13.04.2010), davidus (13.04.2010), Rammer (13.04.2010), Բիձա (13.04.2010), Ձայնալար (13.04.2010), Ռուֆուս (13.04.2010)

----------


## Rammer

> *Նախագահ Բակիեվի աշխատասենյանկը*


Ձաձ ահագին փոխվել ես...

----------

Ambrosine (13.04.2010), Chuk (13.04.2010), Ձայնալար (13.04.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Բայց, ժողովուրդը հումորի զգացողությունը չի կորցնում: Քաղաքի կենտրոնի խանութների ահագին մասը, որոնք նախկին փոչձից գիտեին, որ կարող են ջարդուփշուր արվել, նախորոք դատարկել էին խանութները ու լուսամուտներին գրել

«Мы са народом»

«У нас пусто»

«Нас уже обокрали»

Բայց գլոիխգործոցը հետևյալն էր «Все пусто, выросла капуста»  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  Ակումբի թղթակցի տնից, մեկ խաչմերուկ արևելք:

----------

Ambrosine (13.04.2010), Chuk (13.04.2010), One_Way_Ticket (13.04.2010), Rammer (13.04.2010), Բիձա (13.04.2010), Ձայնալար (13.04.2010), Նարե (13.04.2010), Ռուֆուս (13.04.2010), Վիշապ (13.04.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

«Բակիեվ կեցին» կամ Բակիեվ հեռացիր 



Գ7 Բակիեվ հեռացիր  :Hands Up: 



Ու ասել ենք, տեր ենք: Հառցնում են, այ սենց - Բակիեվների վիլայի մուտքը

----------

Chuk (13.04.2010), davidus (13.04.2010), Rammer (13.04.2010), Բիձա (13.04.2010), Ձայնալար (13.04.2010), Ռուֆուս (13.04.2010)

----------


## davidus

> *Նախագահ Բակիեվի աշխատասենյանկը*


հլը էն հետին պլանի 3 հոգուց մեջտեղինին ուշադրություն դարձրեք....  :Lol2:  իրա համար "ծիխարի" դարակներնա քանդում....  :Lol2:

----------

Ձայնալար (13.04.2010)

----------


## terev

Աչքիս եդ թալանչիները չեն իմանում կանդիցաները ինչա կամ վախենում են:  :Smile:   Նկարների մեջ 2 տեղ անվնաս մնացել են:




> հլը էն հետին պլանի 3 հոգուց մեջտեղինին ուշադրություն դարձրեք....  իրա համար "ծիխարի" դարակներնա քանդում....


Ուզումա պետական գաղտնիքներ իմանա:  :LOL:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ակումբի սեփական թաղթակցի նկարահանումները լուսամուտից…

Գիշեր է, թալանում են իմ տակի սուփերմարքեթը

----------

Ambrosine (13.04.2010), Ariadna (13.04.2010), davidus (13.04.2010), Rammer (13.04.2010), Բիձա (13.04.2010), Ձայնալար (13.04.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հա ումա պետք սրանց դուխը: Ումա պետք սրանց հեղափոխությունը: Իսկականից որ, իրանց երկիր պետք չի, իրանց արոտավայրա էդքան բան:


Ում ա պե՞տք: Որ ասեմ ուզբեկներին կհավատա՞ս: Իրանց ա պետք, էլ ում ա պետք: Ասում են ու անում են:

----------

Բիձա (13.04.2010)

----------


## Norton

> Ում ա պե՞տք: Որ ասեմ ուզբեկներին կհավատա՞ս: Իրանց ա պետք, էլ ում ա պետք: Ասում են ու անում են:


Իրանց պետք չի հեղափոխություն, իրանց պետքա թալան:
Հեղափոխություն անում են որակական փոփոխության համար, իսկ սրանք ոնց որ ռեգրեսիայի համար աշխատելու լնեն:
Ասել անելը ասնավաննի չի, հեսա 2 տարուց մի հատ էլ կասեն մի հատ էլ կանեն ու այդպես շարունակ, բայց 100 տարի հետո էլի նույն քոչվոր մտածելակերպով կմնան:

----------


## Artgeo

բայց ինչ բռի ազգ են…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իրանց պետք չի հեղափոխություն, իրանց պետքա թալան:
> Հեղափոխություն անում են որակական փոփոխության համար, իսկ սրանք ոնց որ ռեգրեսիայի համար աշխատելու լնեն:
> Ասել անելը ասնավաննի չի, հեսա 2 տարուց մի հատ էլ կասեն մի հատ էլ կանեն ու այդպես շարունակ, բայց 100 տարի հետո էլի նույն քոչվոր մտածելակերպով կմնան:


Հնարավոր ա ասեն ու էլի անեն: Բայց մարդիկ էլ կան, որ մի քանի տարի ասում են, ու բան չեն անում: Երևի որակական փոփոխությունները դրանք են, հա՞: 

Էս պահին մամուլը Կիրգիստանում ավելի ազատ ա, քան Հայաստանում արդեն տաս տարի: Ի միջի այլոց, ընտրություններն էլ Բակիեվի օրոք էլի շինված էին, բայց այլանդակության մեր մակարդակին դեռ չէին հասել: Մարդկանց զզվացրեց Բակիեվի այլանդակությունը - տղուն նշանակել փաստորեն փոխնախագահ, սաղի ձեռից բիզնեսները խլել, ու սենց բաներ: Ընդդիմության էլ ձերբակալել էր: Իսկ կիրգիզները միջազգային հանրությանը դիմելու փոխարեն, *որ իրանց քաղբանտարկյալներին երկու տարի հետո մի հատ համբալ վերջապես քաղբանտարկյալ կոչի*, ու դա համարեն որակական առաջընթաց, ազատության մեջ գտնվող ընդդիմության առանորդներին էլ դեմներ քցած գնացին ազատեցին քաղբանտարկյալներին, ձեռի հետ էլ գործեր կարող դատախազությունը պաժառ տվեցին, ու ԼԱՎ ԱՐԵՑԻՆ… 

Ավելի լավ ա քսան հատ խանութ ավիրվի, քան առավոտից իրիկուն ՀԱԿ-ի հայտարարություն կարդանք, միջազգային հանրություն փաստենք, Լևոնի ելույթը լսենք, իսկ Նիկոլի պես տղեն բերդում փտի, Մուկն ու Սերոժն էլ կայֆավատ ըլնեն վրեքս: Որակ եմ ասել: 

Լավ են արել, քանդելով ու ավիրելով լարել են: Նախանձել ա պետք:

----------

Ambrosine (13.04.2010), Ariadna (13.04.2010), davidus (13.04.2010), dvgray (13.04.2010), Բիձա (13.04.2010), Ձայնալար (13.04.2010), Վիշապ (13.04.2010)

----------


## Norton

> Հնարավոր ա ասեն ու էլի անեն: Բայց մարդիկ էլ կան, որ մի քանի տարի ասում են, ու բան չեն անում: Երևի որակական փոփոխությունները դրանք են, հա՞: 
> 
> Էս պահին մամուլը Կիրգիստանում ավելի ազատ ա, քան Հայաստանում արդեն տաս տարի: Ի միջի այլոց, ընտրություններն էլ Բակիեվի օրոք էլի շինված էին, բայց այլանդակության մեր մակարդակին դեռ չէին հասել: Մարդկանց զզվացրեց Բակիեվի այլանդակությունը - տղուն նշանակել փաստորեն փոխնախագահ, սաղի ձեռից բիզնեսները խլել, ու սենց բաներ: Ընդդիմության էլ ձերբակալել էր: Իսկ կիրգիզները միջազգային հանրությանը դիմելու փոխարեն, *որ իրանց քաղբանտարկյալներին երկու տարի հետո մի հատ համբալ վերջապես քաղբանտարկյալ կոչի*, ու դա համարեն որակական առաջընթաց, ազատության մեջ գտնվող ընդդիմության առանորդներին էլ դեմներ քցած գնացին ազատեցին քաղբանտարկյալներին, ձեռի հետ էլ գործեր կարող դատախազությունը պաժառ տվեցին, ու ԼԱՎ ԱՐԵՑԻՆ… 
> 
> Ավելի լավ ա քսան հատ խանութ ավիրվի, քան առավոտից իրիկուն ՀԱԿ-ի հայտարարություն կարդանք, միջազգային հանրություն փաստենք, Լևոնի ելույթը լսենք, իսկ Նիկոլի պես տղեն բերդում փտի, Մուկն ու Սերոժն էլ կայֆավատ ըլնեն վրեքս: Որակ եմ ասել: 
> 
> Լավ են արել, քանդելով ու ավիրելով լարել են: Նախանձել ա պետք:


 Տեսնենք հետո սրանց ոնց են լարելու: Եթե կենդանական բնազդներով պետքա իշխանություն փոխես, էդ ձոխածդ կեպեկ չարժի:
Ու ընդհանրապես Հայաստանի հետ համեմատությունը տեղին չի մի քանի պատճառներով:
Իսկ եթե Հայաստանում էլ ես սենց բան ուզում, առնվազն ցավում եմ:

----------


## Ambrosine

> *Ակումբի սեփական թղթակիցը Բիշկեկից ներկայացնում է…*
> *Մայիսմեկյան* շրջանի հարկայինը


Թղթակից ջան, էս Պերվոմայսկն ես թարգմանե՞լ, ես էլ մտածում եմ՝ ինչ մայիսի մեկ :Hands Up:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Սենց բան Հայաստանին չեմ ցանկանա, բայց չեմ կարող պնդել, որ մենք հիմա ավելի լավ վիճակում ենք, քան իրանք «պաժառ տված» երկրով: Ամեն դեպքում նախադեպ կա որ իշխող կլանին ծառն են հանել՝ դա չի կարող դրական ազդեցություն չթողնել հաջորդների վարքագծի վրա: Իսկ մեր մոտ անկախացումից ի վեր խոշոր հաշվով ոչ ոք չի պատժվել:

----------

Ambrosine (13.04.2010), davidus (13.04.2010), Բիձա (13.04.2010), Վիշապ (13.04.2010), Տրիբուն (13.04.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տեսնենք հետո սրանց ոնց են լարելու: Եթե կենդանական բնազդներով պետքա իշխանություն փոխես, էդ ձոխածդ կեպեկ չարժի:
> Ու ընդհանրապես Հայաստանի հետ համեմատությունը տեղին չի մի քանի պատճառներով:
> Իսկ եթե Հայաստանում էլ ես սենց բան ուզում, առնվազն ցավում եմ:


Ում մոտ ա կենդանական բնազդներ, կիրգիզների թե՞ հայերի: Մարտի մեկին որ ժողովուրդը ջղայնացել ու հավաքվել էր, բայց ցավոք ոչ մի բան չկարողացավ անել, երևի կենդանական բնազդներով էր հավաքվել: Կենդանական բնազդներով էի՞ն ավտոբուսներով բարիկադներ սարքում ու սպեցնզի ջարդը տալիս: 

Իսկ թե Հայաստանում ես ինչ եմ ուզում ավլի ցավալի չի, քան այն ինչ հիմա ունենք ու ունենալու ենք Հայաստանում առանց իմ ուզել-չուզելու: Իսկ ունենալու ենք նույն այլանդակ ու սրիկա իշխանությունները, ու իրանց արժանի վախկոտ, նվիկ, մորթապաշտ ընդդիմությունը: Կամ նույնքան սրիկա ընդդիմությունը, որը հիմա էլ կնեդանական բնազդները քնացնելով ա հասնելու ԱԺ նվիրական աթոռներին ու սեփական մանր մունր բիզնես հետաքրքրությունների պաշտպանությանը:

----------

Բիձա (13.04.2010), Վիշապ (13.04.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Սենց բան Հայաստանին չեմ ցանկանա, բայց չեմ կարող պնդել, որ մենք հիմա ավելի լավ վիճակում ենք, քան իրանք «պաժառ տված» երկրով: Ամեն դեպքում նախադեպ կա որ իշխող կլանին ծառն են հանել՝ դա չի կարող դրական ազդեցություն չթողնել հաջորդների վարքագծի վրա: Իսկ մեր մոտ անկախացումից ի վեր խոշոր հաշվով ոչ ոք չի պատժվել:


Տաս հատ շնորհակալություն, տաս հատ ստորագրություն, մի հատ էլ մեծ պեչատ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Թղթակից ջան, էս Պերվոմայսկն ես թարգմանե՞լ, ես էլ մտածում եմ՝ ինչ մայիսի մեկ


Նկարածս վիդեոները չեմ կարում դեռ youtube -ում upload անել, որ դնեմ ստեղ:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Նկարածս վիդեոները չեմ կարում դեռ youtube -ում upload անել, որ դնեմ ստեղ:


Էս լինկո՞վ ես փորձում՝
http://upload.youtube.com/my_videos_upload?feature=mhw5

----------


## Գալաթեա

Չեմ կարող Տրիբունի ու Ձայի հետ չհամաձայնել: 
Պաժառ տվածի ու էդ վառվածի մոխիրների վրա կարելի ա ինչ-որ բան նորից սկսել, կառուցել:
Հատկապես հետևները մռմռացող նախկին ջոջերի վախեցած շեղ աչքերի առաջ: 
Իսկ երբ որ ամեն մի հիմք մինչև ոսկրաջուրը նեխած ա, վրան նոր բան կառուցել անհնարին ա, չի պահի: Պլաստիկ վիրահատություն կլինի ընդամենը:

----------

Բիձա (13.04.2010), Վիշապ (13.04.2010), Տրիբուն (13.04.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ակումբի սեփական թղթակցի նկարահանումները: Մի մասը գնում ա դեպի քաղաքապետարան: Ուղիղ տանս կողքն ա:

----------

Ambrosine (13.04.2010), Բիձա (13.04.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Արդեն հիմա քաղաքապետարանից հետ դեպի նախագահական մնացածին միանալու:

----------

Ambrosine (13.04.2010), Բիձա (13.04.2010)

----------


## Rammer

> Հնարավոր ա ասեն ու էլի անեն: Բայց մարդիկ էլ կան, որ մի քանի տարի ասում են, ու բան չեն անում: Երևի որակական փոփոխությունները դրանք են, հա՞: 
> 
> Էս պահին մամուլը Կիրգիստանում ավելի ազատ ա, քան Հայաստանում արդեն տաս տարի: Ի միջի այլոց, ընտրություններն էլ Բակիեվի օրոք էլի շինված էին, բայց այլանդակության մեր մակարդակին դեռ չէին հասել: Մարդկանց զզվացրեց Բակիեվի այլանդակությունը - տղուն նշանակել փաստորեն փոխնախագահ, սաղի ձեռից բիզնեսները խլել, ու սենց բաներ: Ընդդիմության էլ ձերբակալել էր: Իսկ կիրգիզները միջազգային հանրությանը դիմելու փոխարեն, *որ իրանց քաղբանտարկյալներին երկու տարի հետո մի հատ համբալ վերջապես քաղբանտարկյալ կոչի*, ու դա համարեն որակական առաջընթաց, ազատության մեջ գտնվող ընդդիմության առանորդներին էլ դեմներ քցած գնացին ազատեցին քաղբանտարկյալներին, ձեռի հետ էլ գործեր կարող դատախազությունը պաժառ տվեցին, ու ԼԱՎ ԱՐԵՑԻՆ… 
> 
> Ավելի լավ ա քսան հատ խանութ ավիրվի, քան առավոտից իրիկուն ՀԱԿ-ի հայտարարություն կարդանք, միջազգային հանրություն փաստենք, Լևոնի ելույթը լսենք, իսկ Նիկոլի պես տղեն բերդում փտի, Մուկն ու Սերոժն էլ կայֆավատ ըլնեն վրեքս: Որակ եմ ասել: 
> 
> Լավ են արել, քանդելով ու ավիրելով լարել են: Նախանձել ա պետք:


Ապեր մեզ համար պետությունը, թեկուզ դե յուրե, ավելի բարձր արժեք է  քան սուպերմարկետի թալանը: Ես համաձայն եմ Նորտոնի հետ:

Այն ինչ եղավ հիմա այդտեղ ճիշտ նույն ձևի եղել է 2005 թվականին: Փոխվեց դրանից հետո ինչ-որ բան: Ոչ, դեռ մի բան էլ ավելի ուժեղացավ կենտրոնախույս իշխանությունը: Այս "հեղափոխությունից" հետո ակնհայտ է որ իրենց մոտ ավելի վատ է լինելու, մի պարզ պատճառով քանի որ այս նոր ղեկավարությունը ավելի ռուսամետ է:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Առավոտը դուրս եմ եկել, մի թեթև մեքենայիս լուսամուտից քշելով ինչ հասցրեցի: Ու ինչ կայֆոտ մուզոն էր ռադիոյով, ոնց որ բան եղած չլիներ:

----------

Ambrosine (13.04.2010), Բիձա (13.04.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Սենց բան Հայաստանին չեմ ցանկանա, բայց չեմ կարող պնդել, որ մենք հիմա ավելի լավ վիճակում ենք, քան իրանք «պաժառ տված» երկրով: Ամեն դեպքում նախադեպ կա որ իշխող կլանին ծառն են հանել՝ դա չի կարող դրական ազդեցություն չթողնել հաջորդների վարքագծի վրա: Իսկ մեր մոտ անկախացումից ի վեր խոշոր հաշվով ոչ ոք չի պատժվել:


Բագ ջան, նույն ձևի էլ հաջորդին են հանելու, 2-3 տարի հետո  :Jpit: 
Հեղափոխությունը ջարդել-փշրելը չի, պիտի մարդու, քաղաքացու հոգեբանությունը փոխվի: Չփոխվի, սաղ նույնն ա մնալու: Նույն ձևի հա ջարդուփշուր, հա պաժառ, հա իշխանություն փոխել:

----------

Norton (13.04.2010), Tig (13.04.2010), Նարե (13.04.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ապեր մեզ համար պետությունը, թեկուզ դե յուրե, ավելի բարձր արժեք է  քան սուպերմարկետի թալանը: Ես համաձայն եմ Նորտոնի հետ:
> 
> Այն ինչ եղավ հիմա այդտեղ ճիշտ նույն ձևի եղել է 2005 թվականին: Փոխվեց դրանից հետո ինչ-որ բան: Ոչ, դեռ մի բան էլ ավելի ուժեղացավ կենտրոնախույս իշխանությունը: Այս "հեղափոխությունից" հետո ակնհայտ է որ իրենց մոտ ավելի վատ է լինելու, մի պարզ պատճառով քանի որ այս նոր ղեկավարությունը ռուսամետ է:


Էտ պետություն ասելով ՀՀ-ն ի նկատի ունես երևի: Ռամ ջան ԿՀ-ից ոչ մի բանով չի տարբերվում:  :LOL:  Յարաբ, մեր մոտ ուրիշբանամետի տեղ գիտես: Լևոնի ռեվերանսները Ռուսաստանի կողմը քաղաքականություն ա, բայց կիրգիզների ռեվերանսները Ռուսաստանի կողմը ռուսամետություն ա, հա՞: 

Կիրգիստանում նախորդ հեղափոխությունից հետո արտակարգ չի եղել, բայց մի մոռացի որ նախորդ հեղափոխության շնորհիվ Կիրգիստանը չվերածվեց Ուզբեկստանի ու Տաջիկստանի, որտես հիմա լրիվ շեյխություն ա: Կիրգիզները գիտեն իրենց ազատությունները պաշտպանել, թեկուզ խանութները թալանելով: Ապեր, պետք միջին ասիան տեսնել, որ հասկանաս թե քոչվորի ազատության վրա բռնանալը ինչքան փիս հետևքանքների կարող ա հանգեցնի: 

Արդյունքում, նախորդ հեղափոխությունը փրկեց կիրգիզների Տաջիկստան դառնալուց, էս մեկն էլ կփրի Բակիեվի պես այլանդակությունից: Իսկ իրանք ռուսամետ չլինելու տարբերակ չուենն, քանի որ էս տարածաշրջանում ամենաառաջավոր երկիրը Ռուսաստանն ա: Ռուսաստանին այլընտրանքը Պակիստանն ու Իրանն են: Դու որը կընտրեի՞ր: Էս արևելյան եվրոպան չի, որտեղ Ռուսաստանին այլընտրանք Եվրոպա կա…

----------

Բիձա (13.04.2010), Վիշապ (13.04.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բագ ջան, նույն ձևի էլ հաջորդին են հանելու, 2-3 տարի հետո 
> Հեղափոխությունը ջարդել-փշրելը չի, պիտի մարդու, քաղաքացու հոգեբանությունը փոխվի: Չփոխվի, սաղ նույնն ա մնալու: Նույն ձևի հա ջարդուփշուր, հա պաժառ, հա իշխանություն փոխել:


Էս թազա հողափոխության փիլիսոփայությու՞ն եք մշակել: 

Լևոնին մի բանում ա հալալ, արտակարգ ուղեղ լվանալ գիտի: Մի երկու տարի էլ սենց ելույթներ, ու մենք դառնալու ենք ամենաանօգնական ու իներտ  ազգը աշխարհի երեսին, առանց ինքնապաշտպանության մինիմում բնազդի ու ինքնասիրության մի գրամի:

Մոռացա....
Որ մարտի մեկին երևանում հեղափոխություն լիներ, Լևոնը երևի ասելու էր, չէ, ինձ պետք չի, անուշ արեք: Ես համաձայն չեմ սենց հեղափոխության, որովհետև կարող ա 2-3 տարի հետո ինձ էլ հանեն:

Հա Չուկ ջան, հենց տենց էլ կա, եթե որոշ երկրներում սահմանդրական նորմերը չեն գործում, ընտրությունները կեղծվում են, ուրեմն հեղափոխություն ու ջարդ ոեւ փշուր ա արվում էնքան ժամանակ, քանի չեն սովորել նորմալ իշխանափոխություն անել: Ուզում ա տաս անգամ անեն, անում են ու լավ են անում, որ անում են: Իսկ քաղաքացու հոգեբանությամբ թող հոգեբանները զբաղվեն: Կամ էլ ՀԱԿ-ը թող ընդդիմությունից վերածվի հոգեբանական աջակցությա գրասենյակի - Լևնոը ցենտր հոգեթերապեվտ կլինի: Ում հեգաբանությունն էլ որ չփոխվի Ջհանգիրյանը տփելով կփոխի:

----------

davidus (13.04.2010), REAL_ist (13.04.2010), Բիձա (13.04.2010), Վիշապ (13.04.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Էս թազա հողափոխության փիլիսոփայությու՞ն եք մշակել: 
> 
> Լևոնին մի բանում ա հալալ, *արտակարգ ուղեղ լվանալ գիտի*: Մի երկու տարի էլ սենց ելույթներ, ու մենք դառնալու ենք ամենաանօգնական ու իներտ  ազգը աշխարհի երեսին, առանց ինքնապաշտպանության մինիմում բնազդի ու ինքնասիրության մի գրամի:


Արի քո գրառման վիրավորական հատվածը թողնեմ մոդերատորի դատին ու փաստեմ, որ անցար անձնական մակարդակի:

Ինչևէ: Շարունակում եմ պնդել, որ թյուրըմբռնման պատճառ է կարծելը, որ ուժային նման մեթոդներով կարելի է հասնել համակարգային փոփոխության, երբ մարդկային մտածողությունը մնում է այն մակարդակում, որ ամեն անգամ, երբ իրեն ինչ-որ բան դուր չգա, ինքը կարող է ջարդել-փշրելով իր հարցը լուծի: Նորմալ արդյունքի հասնելու համար պետք է կարողանալ հասնել փոփոխության այլ տիպի, պայմանականորեն անվանենք «սահմանադրական ճանապարհով հաղթանակ հասնելու»: Սա նոր փիլիսոփայություն չի, սա բացարձակ ճշմարտություն է:

----------

Norton (13.04.2010), Rammer (13.04.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Մոռացա....
> Որ մարտի մեկին երևանում հեղափոխություն լիներ, Լևոնը երևի ասելու էր, չէ, ինձ պետք չի, անուշ արեք: Ես համաձայն չեմ սենց հեղափոխության, որովհետև կարող ա 2-3 տարի հետո ինձ էլ հանեն:


Ուշ ավելացրիր: Մոտավորապես այդպես էլ եղավ:
Ոչ մեկի համար գաղտնիք չի, որ վայրկյանների գործ էր ժողովրդին ուժային գործողությունների դրդելն ու նման պրոցեսներ ապահովելը, որը ինչ-որ հավանականությամբ (շատերի գնահատականով մեծ հավանակությամբ), կհանգեցներ նմանատիպ հաղթանակի:

Բայց հիշեցնում եմ, որ սույն թեման նվիրված է Ղրղզստանի հեղափոխությանը:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Արի քո գրառման վիրավորական հատվածը թողնեմ մոդերատորի դատին ու փաստեմ, որ անցար անձնական մակարդակի:


Ապե՞ր: Էտ որտե՞ղ տեսար վիրավորական հատված: 




> Ինչևէ: Շարունակում եմ պնդել, որ թյուրըմբռնման պատճառ է կարծելը, որ ուժային նման մեթոդներով կարելի է հասնել համակարգային փոփոխության, երբ մարդկային մտածողությունը մնում է այն մակարդակում, որ ամեն անգամ, երբ իրեն ինչ-որ բան դուր չգա, ինքը կարող է ջարդել-փշրելով իր հարցը լուծի: Նորմալ արդյունքի հասնելու համար պետք է կարողանալ հասնել փոփոխության այլ տիպի, պայմանականորեն անվանենք «սահմանադրական ճանապարհով հաղթանակ հասնելու»: Սա նոր փիլիսոփայություն չի, սա բացարձակ ճշմարտություն է:


Բացարձակ ճշմարտություն, որը ալամ աշխարհի երեսին ոչ մի տեղ երբեք տեղի չի ունեցել, բայց հանկարծ տեղի է ունենալու Հայաստանում, քանի որ Լևոնը իրա ելույթում տենց ա ասել:

----------

davidus (13.04.2010), REAL_ist (13.04.2010), Բիձա (13.04.2010), Վիշապ (13.04.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Ապե՞ր: Էտ որտե՞ղ տեսար վիրավորական հատված:


Եթե ես քեզ պատասխանեմ, որ ինձ ու ուրիշներին անվանում ես ուղեղները լվացված քո սահմանափակ մտածողության պատճառով, կհասկանա՞ս, թե որտեղ էր վիրավորանքը:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ուշ ավելացրիր: Մոտավորապես այդպես էլ եղավ:
> Ոչ մեկի համար գաղտնիք չի, որ վայրկյանների գործ էր ժողովրդին ուժային գործողությունների դրդելն ու նման պրոցեսներ ապահովելը, որը ինչ-որ հավանականությամբ (շատերի գնահատականով մեծ հավանակությամբ), կհանգեցներ նմանատիպ հաղթանակի:
> 
> *Բայց հիշեցնում եմ, որ սույն թեման նվիրված է Ղրղզստանի հեղափոխությանը:*


Խնդիրը դիտարկում ենք երկու երկներում հեղափոխական տրամադրություններ համեմատական վերլուծության կոնտեքստում: Կլինի՞: 

Ապեր, Կիրգիզ ընդդիմությունը ժողովդրի առաջն ընկած նախագահական էր գրավում ու հավասր մենթերից ծեծ էր ուտում ու ծեծում էր: Նրանց բարոյական կերպարը թողնում եմ մի կողմ ու չեմ քննրակում թե ինտելեկտուլ ինչ պոտենցիալ ունեն Կիրգիստանը Շվեցարիա սարքելու համար: Իսկ մարտի մեկին գիշերը մարդ կար տանը նստած էր, որովհետև կարող հանկարծ իրան կրակեին: Դու դա անվանում ես երևի խոհեմություն: Բայց փաստերն ապացուցում են, որ դա դասական թսիկություն ու մորթապաշտություն էր: Եթե ինքը իրանով ժողովուդրը գնար, ջան ջիգյարով կնախագահեինք, եթե չստացվեց, ուրեմն հայդե տներով, ու տենանք հինգ տարվա ընթացքում ոնց ենք գլուխ արդուկելու որ գոնե ԱԺ-ում մի երկու տեղ պոկենք:

----------

Բիձա (13.04.2010), Վիշապ (13.04.2010)

----------


## Rammer

> Էտ պետություն ասելով ՀՀ-ն ի նկատի ունես երևի: Ռամ ջան ԿՀ-ից ոչ մի բանով չի տարբերվում:  Յարաբ, մեր մոտ ուրիշբանամետի տեղ գիտես: Լևոնի ռեվերանսները Ռուսաստանի կողմը քաղաքականություն ա, բայց կիրգիզների ռեվերանսները Ռուսաստանի կողմը ռուսամետություն ա, հա՞: 
> 
> Կիրգիստանում նախորդ հեղափոխությունից հետո արտակարգ չի եղել, բայց մի մոռացի որ նախորդ հեղափոխության շնորհիվ Կիրգիստանը չվերածվեց Ուզբեկստանի ու Տաջիկստանի, որտես հիմա լրիվ շեյխություն ա: Կիրգիզները գիտեն իրենց ազատությունները պաշտպանել, թեկուզ խանութները թալանելով: Ապեր, պետք միջին ասիան տեսնել, որ հասկանաս թե քոչվորի ազատության վրա բռնանալը ինչքան փիս հետևքանքների կարող ա հանգեցնի: 
> 
> Արդյունքում, նախորդ հեղափոխությունը փրկեց կիրգիզների Տաջիկստան դառնալուց, էս մեկն էլ կփրի Բակիեվի պես այլանդակությունից: Իսկ իրանք ռուսամետ չլինելու տարբերակ չուենն, քանի որ էս տարածաշրջանում ամենաառաջավոր երկիրը Ռուսաստանն ա: Ռուսաստանին այլընտրանքը Պակիստանն ու Իրանն են: Դու որը կընտրեի՞ր: Էս արևելյան եվրոպան չի, որտեղ Ռուսաստանին այլընտրանք Եվրոպա կա…


Տրիբուն ջան ես Տակջիստանի քաղաքական իրավիճակի հետ համեմատելու իմաստը չեմ տեսնում: Ասում եմ պարզ , քեզ համար ամենատեսանելի փասերը:
2005 թվականին Ակաևը թողեց փախավ: Դրանից հետո եկավ ավելի ուժեղ բռնապետ Բակիևը: Եթե Ակաևի ժամանակ բռնապետույթունն էր, ապա Բակիևի ժամանակ բռնապետութւնը ավելի է ուժեղացավ ապեր և ավելի հարստացավ: Բակիևը դիմադրեց կամ դեռ դիմադրում է: Հաջորդ եկողը ռուսների օգնությամբ կարգի կբերի իր զինված ուժերը, ներքին զորքերը և 5 տարի հետո շատ ավելի դժվար կլինի նման թալան իրականացնել սեփական երկրում քան այսօր եթե ոչ անհնար: Ու այդպես կզոհվեն շատ ու շատ կիրգիզներ, մինչև երկիրը լրիվ կաղքատանա կամ այլևս մարդ չի մնա ու ընկղմվի քաոսի մեջ: Դրանից հավեսոց կօգտվեն արտքաին ուժերը...

----------


## Rammer

> Խնդիրը դիտարկում ենք երկու երկներում հեղափոխական տրամադրություններ համեմատական վերլուծության կոնտեքստում: Կլինի՞: 
> 
> Ապեր, Կիրգիզ ընդդիմությունը ժողովդրի առաջն ընկած նախագահական էր գրավում ու հավասր մենթերից ծեծ էր ուտում ու ծեծում էր: Նրանց բարոյական կերպարը թողնում եմ մի կողմ ու չեմ քննրակում թե ինտելեկտուլ ինչ պոտենցիալ ունեն Կիրգիստանը Շվեցարիա սարքելու համար: Իսկ մարտի մեկին գիշերը մարդ կար տանը նստած էր, որովհետև կարող հանկարծ իրան կրակեին: Դու դա անվանում ես երևի խոհեմություն: Բայց փաստերն ապացուցում են, որ դա դասական թսիկություն ու մորթապաշտություն էր: Եթե ինքը իրանով ժողովուդրը գնար, ջան ջիգյարով կնախագահեինք, եթե չստացվեց, ուրեմն հայդե տներով, ու տենանք հինգ տարվա ընթացքում ոնց ենք գլուխ արդուկելու որ գոնե ԱԺ-ում մի երկու տեղ պոկենք:


Տրիբուն ջան այդ ընդիմության մեջ կար արդյոք նախկին նախագահ, ով տնային կալանքի տակ էր?

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Բագ ջան, նույն ձևի էլ հաջորդին են հանելու, 2-3 տարի հետո 
> Հեղափոխությունը ջարդել-փշրելը չի, պիտի մարդու, քաղաքացու հոգեբանությունը փոխվի: Չփոխվի, սաղ նույնն ա մնալու: Նույն ձևի հա ջարդուփշուր, հա պաժառ, հա իշխանություն փոխել:


Է թող հանեն, հալալ ա իրանց, քաղաքացու հոգեբանությունը պետք ա փոխվի ճիշտ ա՝ մեծամասնությունը պետք ա իրա կամքը թելադրի: Մեծամասնությունը դժգոհ էր նախագահից՝ հանեց ծառը: Իսկ քաղաքացու հոգեբանությունը սկսում ա փոխվել սենց ժամանակ՝ երբ որ ռեալ շանս ա տենում փոփոխություն անելու իրա ձեռներով: Հակառակ դեպքում մտածում ա ավելի լավ ա մի ձև սապոնվեմ իշխող կլանին, կամ էլ թողեմ թռնեմ էս երկրից:

----------

Բիձա (13.04.2010), Վիշապ (13.04.2010), Տրիբուն (13.04.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

> Ապեր մեզ համար պետությունը, թեկուզ դե յուրե, ավելի բարձր արժեք է  քան սուպերմարկետի թալանը: Ես համաձայն եմ Նորտոնի հետ:
> 
> Այն ինչ եղավ հիմա այդտեղ ճիշտ նույն ձևի եղել է 2005 թվականին: Փոխվեց դրանից հետո ինչ-որ բան: Ոչ, դեռ մի բան էլ ավելի ուժեղացավ կենտրոնախույս իշխանությունը: Այս "հեղափոխությունից" հետո ակնհայտ է որ իրենց մոտ ավելի վատ է լինելու, մի պարզ պատճառով քանի որ այս նոր ղեկավարությունը ռուսամետ է:


Ռամեր ու Նորտոն ջան /եր/:
Քաղաքականությունը, /իմա- պետության կառավարումը / դա ներքին ու արտաքին ոլորտի  մարդկային հարաբերությունների դաշտ է: Ու այդ դաշտերը կառավարվում են դարերի ընթացքում պետությունների կյանքի փորձի հիման վրա մշակված սկզբունքներով:
Ներսում էլ, դրսում էլ մոտավորապես նույն սկզբունքներն են գործում: Ակտիվ, նագլի, պադոնոկ, սրիկա սուբյեկտները փորձում են հարիֆների հաշվին հարստանան, շահագործեն, գենոցիդ սարքեն, կայֆեր բռնեն, ձեռ առնեն, մորթեն, շշի վրա նստցնեն, այսինքն իրագործեն մարդկային ստորությունների ողջ արսենալը: 
Մեր օրերում էդ բացահայտ վայրենությունները քչացել են:  
Հիմա նման օյինները միայն թույլ ազգերի ու հասարակությունների գլխին են խաղում: Օրինակ գազայի պաղեստինցիներին  են սարքել ստրուկներ ու վրեքները կամ են քշծում: Մենք-հայերս մեր նեսում ենք սարքել կոնցլագեր ու դոդլֆիկմուկսեռժռոբնեմեցախքսպարապետլեվոնջահանգիրյան քուրմերով շրջապատված մթնացրել ենք մեր լուս օրը: 
Աստված տվեց, որ հենց մեր մարդը-Տրիբունը հայտնվեց նման այլանդակությունը մաքրելու ուրիշների դասին ու եկել դրանց փորձն է մեզ պատմում, որ վերջապես հասկանանք աշխարհի դրվածքը:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up: 
Բայց պարզվում է որ նույնիսկ հիմա դուք ջրում եք ճշմարտությունը ու պահանջում եք շարունակել կույր,  համր ու անզգա մնալը:  :Angry2: 
Ընկել դրսում թուրքերից, ներսում էլ մկներից ազատություն ու հարգանք ենք ուզում:  :Angry2: 
Եթե հոգիներիս մեջ ճորտեր են նստած, արդյոք մեզ պետք է որևէ ազատություն՞:  :LOL: 
Ինչ վերաբերում է ղրղզներին, ապա իրենց ցավը տանեմ,: Դուք չեք տեսնում նրանց արածի ուժը- էստեղի խելոք տղերքը- դոդլֆիկմուկը տեսնում են ու մի գուցե առանց դեբիլ ընդիմության մի քանի օրով մի քիչ թուլացնեն գայկեքը: 
Բայց ձեր հակաճառություններից հետո, ես էսօրվանից սկսելու եմ հարգել մեր ԲՏ-եքին: Բա ինչ անեն  իրենք, որ դիմացները անհասկացողներ են կայնած:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up: 
Տրիբուն ջան արածդ ամեն կողմից է հերոսական- շնորհակալ եմ:

----------

Վիշապ (13.04.2010), Տրիբուն (13.04.2010)

----------


## Rammer

> Ապե՞ր: Էտ որտե՞ղ տեսար վիրավորական հատված: 
> 
> 
> Բացարձակ ճշմարտություն, որը ալամ աշխարհի երեսին ոչ մի տեղ երբեք տեղի չի ունեցել, բայց հանկարծ տեղի է ունենալու Հայաստանում, քանի որ Լևոնը իրա ելույթում տենց ա ասել:


Առանց բռնության հեղափոխություններ նույնիսկ վերջերս են եղել: Իսկ եթե չեն էլ եղել հետո ինչ? Դա փաստարկ է հիմնավորելու որ չի լինի?

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր, Կիրգիզ ընդդիմությունը ժողովդրի առաջն ընկած նախագահական էր գրավում ու հավասր մենթերից ծեծ էր ուտում ու ծեծում էր: Նրանց բարոյական կերպարը թողնում եմ մի կողմ ու չեմ քննրակում թե ինտելեկտուլ ինչ պոտենցիալ ունեն Կիրգիստանը Շվեցարիա սարքելու համար: Իսկ մարտի մեկին գիշերը մարդ կար տանը նստած էր, որովհետև կարող հանկարծ իրան կրակեին: Դու դա անվանում ես երևի խոհեմություն: Բայց փաստերն ապացուցում են, որ դա դասական թսիկություն ու մորթապաշտություն էր: Եթե ինքը իրանով ժողովուդրը գնար, ջան ջիգյարով կնախագահեինք, եթե չստացվեց, ուրեմն հայդե տներով, ու տենանք հինգ տարվա ընթացքում ոնց ենք գլուխ արդուկելու որ գոնե ԱԺ-ում մի երկու տեղ պոկենք:


 Նման կերպ շարունակելու դեպքում թեման կտրուկ դուրս է գալու իր նախնական նշանակությունից: Կարճ ժամանակ անց վերադառնալու ենք մեզ հայտնի շրջապտույտին:
Այսպես:
Մարտի 1-ին այո՛, եթե ավելի շատ մարդիկ լինեին դրսում (շատ ավելի շատ), կունենայինք այլ իրավիճակ: Մասնավորապես եթե այնտեղ ներկա զինվորներից ավելի շատ մարդկանց հարազատներ լինեին, ապա ինքնաբերաբար զորքը կանցներ ժողովրդի կողմը: Սա ճշմարտության մի կողմն է: Ճշմարտության մյուս կողմն այն է, որ գրոհային ու հարձակողական գործողությունների դեմ կլիներ երեք հնարավոր դեպք, որոնք դասավորում եմ ըստ հավանականության աստիճանի.
1. Կլիներ սպանդ, կզոհվեին բազումներ, հրդեհներ, ջարդուխուրդ եղած շինություններ, ժողովրդի պարտություն
2. Կլիներ սպանդ, կզոհվեին բազումներ, հրդեհներ, ջարդուխուրդ եղած շինություններ, ժողովուրդը կգրավեր պետական կառույցներ, կհասներ հրաժարականների, երկրում ամեն ինչ կմնար նույնը, չէր լինի որևէ դրական փոփոխություն,
3. Կլիներ սպանդ, կզոհվեին բազումներ, հրդեհներ, ջարդուխուրդ եղած շինություններ, ժողովուրդը կգրավեր պետական կառույցներ, կհասներ հրաժարականների, հետո նորերը վախենալով, որ իրանց էլ նույն կերպ կհանեն, ավելի զուսպ կլիներ:

----------


## Tig

Օրը մեջ ջարդուփշուր անելով հեղափոխություն անելը լավա, եթե դրա հետ մեկտեղ մարդկանց հոգեբաննություննա փոխվում ու էդ ջարդուփշուր անողների առաջնորդները, իշխանության գլուխ գալով, նորից նույն պատուհասը չեն դառնում ժողովրդի գլխին… 
Նենց որ էս երկու մոտեցումները պիտի զուգահեռաբար տեղի ունենան, թե չէ մենակ մեկնումեկի գոյությունը անիմաստա դառնում… :Think:

----------

Norton (13.04.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Եթե ես քեզ պատասխանեմ, որ ինձ ու ուրիշներին անվանում ես ուղեղները լվացված քո սահմանափակ մտածողության պատճառով, կհասկանա՞ս, թե որտեղ էր վիրավորանքը:


Փաստորեն դու ընդունում ես, որ Լևոնի ուղեղ լվանալու հսկայական պոտենցիալի վառ ապացույցներից մեկն էլ դու ես, ապեր  :Wink:  Ես քեզ բան չէի ասել, ես Լևոնին ինտելեկտուալ հնարավորություններն էի գովերգում: 

Իսկ իմ «սահմանափակ մտածողությունը», որից բացարձակ չեմ վիրավորվում, իր ճիշտ լինելը կապացուցի 2012 թվականին, երբ քաղաքացիների հոգեբանությունը հեղափոխելու վերջին հանգրվանը կլինի մի քանի նյութապաշտ թուլամորթների ԱԺ-ում բազմելը: Էն ժամանակ էրնեկ կտանք Արթուրիկին, որ գոնե երեք տարի առաջ առանց գլուխ արդուկելու արեց այն, ինչը «ազգային համերաշխության» կոչերով արվելու երկու տարի հետո: Հոգեբանորեն հեղափոխված ժողովրդի որ մասը Հայաստանում մնացած կլինի, որ գնա ընտրություններին, հարցի մի ուրիշ կողմն է:

----------

Բիձա (13.04.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Է թող հանեն, հալալ ա իրանց, քաղաքացու հոգեբանությունը պետք ա փոխվի ճիշտ ա՝ մեծամասնությունը պետք ա իրա կամքը թելադրի: Մեծամասնությունը դժգոհ էր նախագահից՝ հանեց ծառը: Իսկ քաղաքացու հոգեբանությունը սկսում ա փոխվել սենց ժամանակ՝ երբ որ ռեալ շանս ա տենում փոփոխություն անելու իրա ձեռներով: Հակառակ դեպքում մտածում ա ավելի լավ ա մի ձև սապոնվեմ իշխող կլանին, կամ էլ թողեմ թռնեմ էս երկրից:


Քաղաքացու հոգեբանությունը նման կերպ փոխվում է դեպի վատթարագույնը, Բագ, դեպի գիտակցությունը, որ ինքը դեռ անասնական բնազդներով է ապրում ու պիտի միայն ուժային ճանապարհով մի բանի հասնի: Օրենքը, իրավունքը, պարտականությունը ու նման բաները մղվում են հետին պլան: Դեպի առաջ են գալիս տվյալ պահին գոյատևելու բնազդները:

----------


## Rammer

> Ռամեր ու Նորտոն ջան /եր/:
> Քաղաքականությունը, /իմա- պետության կառավարումը / դա ներքին ու արտաքին ոլորտի  մարդկային հարաբերությունների դաշտ է: Ու այդ դաշտերը կառավարվում են դարերի ընթացքում պետությունների կյանքի փորձի հիման վրա մշակված սկզբունքներով:
> Ներսում էլ, դրսում էլ մոտավորապես նույն սկզբունքներն են գործում: Ակտիվ, նագլի, պադոնոկ, սրիկա սուբյեկտները փորձում են հարիֆների հաշվին հարստանան, շահագործեն, գենոցիդ սարքեն, կայֆեր բռնեն, ձեռ առնեն, մորթեն, շշի վրա նստցնեն, այսինքն իրագործեն մարդկային ստորությունների ողջ արսենալը: 
> Մեր օրերում էդ բացահայտ վայրենությունները քչացել են:  
> Հիմա նման օյինները միայն թույլ ազգերի ու հասարակությունների գլխին են խաղում: Օրինակ գազայի պաղեստինցիներին  են սարքել ստրուկներ ու վրեքները կամ են քշծում: Մենք-հայերս մեր նեսում ենք սարքել կոնցլագեր ու դոդլֆիկմուկսեռժռոբնեմեցախքսպարապետլեվոնջահանգիրյան քուրմերով շրջապատված մթնացրել ենք մեր լուս օրը: 
> Աստված տվեց, որ հենց մեր մարդը-Տրիբունը հայտնվեց նման այլանդակությունը մաքրելու ուրիշների դասին ու եկել դրանց փորձն է մեզ պատմում, որ վերջապես հասկանանք աշխարհի դրվածքը: 
> Բայց պարզվում է որ նույնիսկ հիմա դուք ջրում եք ճշմարտությունը ու պահանջում եք շարունակել կույր,  համր ու անզգա մնալը: 
> Ընկել դրսում թուրքերից, ներսում էլ մկներից ազատություն ու հարգանք ենք ուզում: 
> Եթե հոգիներիս մեջ ճորտեր են նստած, արդյոք մեզ պետք է որևէ ազատություն՞: 
> ...


Բիձ ջան ինչի ես վիրավորում?
Ախր այս մարդիկ, կիրգիզները, ինքնակամ ստրկության են գնում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ջան այդ ընդիմության մեջ կար արդյոք նախկին նախագահ, ով տնային կալանքի տակ էր?


Նախկին վարչապետ կար, որը ձերբակալված էր, ու որին ազատության մեջ գտնվող առաջնորդների կոչով ազատեցին բերդից հենց հեղափոխության օրը: Նիկոլի դատին, ու դրանից առաջ ու հետո տեղի ունեցած հանրահավաքներին բացի «մասնակցեք պալոսկեքով շորեր ակցիային» մեկ էլ «Մարդու իրավունքների ՃՎԶ ստոկհոլյման կազմակերպությունը Նիկոլին վերջապես անվանեց քաղբանտարկյալ» տիպ հայտարարություններից ուրիշ որ մի բան չի եղել:

----------


## Chuk

> Փաստորեն դու ընդունում ես, որ Լևոնի ուղեղ լվանալու հսկայական պոտենցիալի վառ ապացույցներից մեկն էլ դու ես, ապեր  Ես քեզ բան չէի ասել, ես Լևոնին ինտելեկտուալ հնարավորություններն էի գովերգում:


Կարծես թե մենք տուն-տունիկ չենք խաղում, ու քո խոսքերը, որոնք ճիշտն ասած ինձ չէին կարող խոցել, քանզի հասկանում եմ, որ իրերի դրվածքին  խիստ սահմափակ մտածողությամբ նայելու արդյունք են, երբ մարդը չի հասկանում, թե ինչից է խոսում, ահա այդ խոսքերը պատասխան էին իմ գրառմանը ու պարզ էր, որ ուղղված էր մասնավորապես ինձ: Հետևապես այս գրառումդ էժանագույն կռուտիտի անհաջող փորձ է, ոչ ավելին:

----------


## Rammer

> Նախկին վարչապետ կար, որը ձերբակալված էր, ու որին ազատության մեջ գտնվող առաջնորդների կոչով ազատեցին բերդից հենց հեղափոխության օրը: Նիկոլի դատին, ու դրանից առաջ ու հետո տեղի ունեցած հանրահավաքներին բացի «մասնակցեք պալոսկեքով շորեր ակցիային» մեկ էլ «Մարդու իրավունքների ՃՎԶ ստոկհոլյման կազմակերպությունը Նիկոլին վերջապես անվանեց քաղբանտարկյալ» տիպ հայտարարություններից ուրիշ որ մի բան չի եղել:


Մարտի մեկին էլ նախկին վարչապետ կար  :Hands Up:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մարտի մեկին էլ նախկին վարչապետ կար


Խիստ իրա կաշվի համար վախեցած երևի:

----------


## Բիձա

> Օրը մեջ ջարդուփշուր անելով հեղափոխություն անելը լավա, եթե դրա հետ մեկտեղ մարդկանց հոգեբաննություննա փոխվում ու էդ ջարդուփշուր անողների առաջնորդները, իշխանության գլուխ գալով, նորից նույն պատուհասը չեն դառնում ժողովրդի գլխին… 
> Նենց որ էս երկու մոտեցումները պիտի զուգահեռաբար տեղի ունենան, թե չէ մենակ մեկնումեկի գոյությունը անիմաստա դառնում…


Նորմալ երկրները նորմալ են ոչ թե նորմալ մարդկանց շատության հաշվին, այլ հասարակության ներսում ուժային բալանսի հաշվին: Եթե էդ երկրի ԲՏ-եքը ծայրահեղ են համը հանում, ապա ժողովրդի մեջի շուստրիներն էլ սկսում են դրանց հատ հատ ֆիզիկապես սատկացնել:  Դրանք ծայրահեղ դեպքեր են, բայց մշտապես կան: Օրինակ ԱՄՆ-ում հաճախ սպանում են աբորտ անող բժիշկներին, 93-ին, երբ պետությունը վայրենի ձևով ճնշեց Տեքսասի կրոնական մի խմբավորման, ապա մի այլ մեկը գնաց մի այլ շտատում պայթացրեց մի մեծ բնակելի կոմպլեքս: Նայեք ճապոնական պառլամենտի օրեկան տուր ու դմփոցը:
 Ցավոք մարդու էությունն է դա:  Քաղաքական գործիչը պետք է ֆիզիկապես էլ վախենա որ չափը չանցնի: Օրենքները հանգիստ ընթացքի համար են, իսկ չափն անցնելու դեպքում միայն պաժառ տալ, վառել, թալանել, այլանդակելն է աշխատում: Այլ հաշվարկ կամ մոտեցում չի աշխատում:

----------

Tig (13.04.2010), Տրիբուն (13.04.2010)

----------


## Rammer

> Խիստ իրա կաշվի համար վախեցած երևի:


Լավ ապեր հիմա չեմ հասկանում իրանց ուզածը ինչ է հզոր տոտալիտար ռեժիմի թև տակ ապրել բայց սոված չմնալ? Հասկանում ես խոսել բռի ասիցու ազատութայն մասին արդեն իմաստազրկվում է:

Իմ կարծիքով շատ սխալ է հիմա ամեր եւ իրենց մեջ զուգահեռներ տանելը:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ջան ես Տակջիստանի քաղաքական իրավիճակի հետ համեմատելու իմաստը չեմ տեսնում: Ասում եմ պարզ , քեզ համար ամենատեսանելի փասերը:
> 2005 թվականին Ակաևը թողեց փախավ: Դրանից հետո եկավ ավելի ուժեղ բռնապետ Բակիևը: Եթե Ակաևի ժամանակ բռնապետույթունն էր, ապա Բակիևի ժամանակ բռնապետութւնը ավելի է ուժեղացավ ապեր և ավելի հարստացավ: Բակիևը դիմադրեց կամ դեռ դիմադրում է: Հաջորդ եկողը ռուսների օգնությամբ կարգի կբերի իր զինված ուժերը, ներքին զորքերը և 5 տարի հետո շատ ավելի դժվար կլինի նման թալան իրականացնել սեփական երկրում քան այսօր եթե ոչ անհնար: Ու այդպես կզոհվեն շատ ու շատ կիրգիզներ, մինչև երկիրը լրիվ կաղքատանա կամ այլևս մարդ չի մնա ու ընկղմվի քաոսի մեջ: Դրանից հավեսոց կօգտվեն արտքաին ուժերը...


Նախ Տաջիկստանի հետ համեմատելը շատ տեղին ա, քանի որ Կիրգիստանը միջին ասիայում ա, ու կիրգիզներն էլ քոչվոր ու հիմնականում անգրագետ ազգ են: 

Փաստերդ ճիշտ չեն, Ռամ ջան: Ակաեվի ժամանակ բռնապետություն էր,  մի քիչ գրագետ, Լևոն-վազգեն-վանո տիպի: Բակիեվի ժամանակ անգրագետ բռնապետություն էր Քոչ, մուկ, լֆիկ տիպի: Բայց մի էական տարբերություն կար - Բակիեվի ժամանակ մամուլը ազատ էր ու տենց ազատ էլ մնաց: Հեղափոխության վերջին կաթիլներից մեկն էլ մի հատ ժուռնալիստի սպանելն ու հեռուստաալիք փակելն էր: Բակիեվի Ակաեվի հետո վախում էր մամուլին կպնել, ու չէր կպնում: Դա հագաին առաջնընթաց էր: Դրա համար էլ իրա ու տղու կերած կեղտերը մի անգամից ջրի երես էին ու քննարկվում էին բոլորի կողմից:

----------


## Բիձա

> Բիձ ջան ինչի ես վիրավորում?
> Ախր այս մարդիկ, կիրգիզները, ինքնակամ ստրկության են գնում:


Ես չեմ վիրավորել, իմ տեսածն եմ մեկնաբանում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ինչ վերաբերում է ղրղզներին, ապա իրենց ցավը տանեմ,: Դուք չեք տեսնում նրանց արածի ուժը- էստեղի խելոք տղերքը- դոդլֆիկմուկը տեսնում են ու մի գուցե առանց դեբիլ ընդիմության մի քանի օրով մի քիչ թուլացնեն գայկեքը: 
> Բայց ձեր հակաճառություններից հետո, ես էսօրվանից սկսելու եմ հարգել մեր ԲՏ-եքին: Բա ինչ անեն  իրենք, որ դիմացները անհասկացողներ են կայնած: 
> Տրիբուն ջան արածդ ամեն կողմից է հերոսական- շնորհակալ եմ:


Էս պահի հետ կապված ուզում եմ մի հատ բան պատմեմ, ու գնամ մի կտոր հաց ուտեմ, եթե չվառված ու բաց ռեստորան գտնեմ  :LOL: 
Երեկ միջազգայիններին հավաքել էին ԵՄ ներկայացուցչությունում պալիտագիտացիայի: Ու մի հատ էլի ֆրանսիացի ասեց *«They (Kyrgyz) deserve full respect. They are uncivilized, but they take no shit»: 
*
Այ սենց քոչվորը վաստակել ա հարգանք միջազգային հանրութայն աչքում, իսկ մեր մասին ոնց մտածում էին լացկան ու թսիկ, տենց էլ մտածելու են: Կարող ա մի երկու տարի հետո Նիկոլին «Միջազգային պատվավոր քաղբանտարկյալ» կոչում տան: Մինտինգի ելույթի կարգին նյութ կլինի…

----------

davidus (13.04.2010), Բիձա (13.04.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

> Լավ ապեր հիմա չեմ հասկանում իրանց ուզածը ինչ է հզոր տոտալիտար ռեժիմի թև տակ ապրել բայց սոված չմնալ? Հասկանում ես խոսել բռի ասիցու ազատութայն մասին արդեն իմաստազրկվում է:
> 
> Իմ կարծիքով շատ սխալ է հիմա ամեր եւ իրենց մեջ զուգահեռներ տանելը:


Քաղաքական ազատության եվրոպացիք են  հասել են ու ազատ են ապրում որպես հասարակություն: Քոչվորների  մոտ չկա հասարակական ազատություն, բայց  անձնական ազատությունը վաղուց է նստած: 
Հիմա քոչվորներին մտցրել են պետության մեջ ու պահանջում են քաղաքականից բացի զիջել նաև անձնական ազատությունը: Տղերքը իրենց ձևով ու շատ գրագետ ասեցին -НET:

----------

Տրիբուն (13.04.2010)

----------


## Rammer

> Նախ Տաջիկստանի հետ համեմատելը շատ տեղին ա, քանի որ Կիրգիստանը միջին ասիայում ա, ու կիրգիզներն էլ քոչվոր ու հիմնականում անգրագետ ազգ են: 
> 
> Փաստերդ ճիշտ չեն, Ռամ ջան: Ակաեվի ժամանակ բռնապետություն էր,  մի քիչ գրագետ, Լևոն-վազգեն-վանո տիպի: Բակիեվի ժամանակ անգրագետ բռնապետություն էր Քոչ, մուկ, լֆիկ տիպի: Բայց մի էական տարբերություն կար - Բակիեվի ժամանակ մամուլը ազատ էր ու տենց ազատ էլ մնաց: Հեղափոխության վերջին կաթիլներից մեկն էլ մի հատ ժուռնալիստի սպանելն ու հեռուստաալիք փակելն էր: Բակիեվի Ակաեվի հետո վախում էր մամուլին կպնել, ու չէր կպնում: Դա հագաին առաջնընթաց էր: Դրա համար էլ իրա ու տղու կերած կեղտերը մի անգամից ջրի երես էին ու քննարկվում էին բոլորի կողմից:


Ապեր մամուլի ազատություն շատ կարևոր է ճիշտ է: Բայց եթե բռնապետություն մամուլը ազատ է թողում, բայց իր ռեսուսնները հարյուրապատկում է այդ փոփոխությունը դառնում է շատ կոսմետիկ...Ակաևի ժամանակ որ մամալուը ազատ չէր, մարդիկ չգիտեին թե ինչ ա անում ինքը ու իր ընտանիքը???

Ես պարզ բան եմ ասում: Ասում Բակիևոի ռեժիմը շատ ավելի դժվարությամբ և ավելի ծանր նստեց երկրի վրա քան Ակաևի: Եվ դեռ մեծ հարցակնի տակ է թե Բակիրը հեռացավ կամ կհեռանա թե ավելի շատ արյուն կթաքի: Հիմա դու ասում ես իմ փաստերը սխալ են: Որն է սխալ որ Ակաևի ռեժիմը ավելի թույլ էր քան Բակիևի?
Տրիբուն ջան վստահ եղի, որ քաղաքական վերլուծաբան պետք չի լինել որ հասկանալ որ հաջորդ նախագահը/բռնապետը ավելի ուժեղ է  լինելու ի հաշիվ զինված ուժերի, ի հաշիվ այլ փողերի...Այսօր մենք հայերս ավելի ինֆորմացված ենք և ավելի շատ բան ենք տեսնում, քան Լևոնի ժամանակ, բայցՍեռժի ռեժիմը ավելի ուժեղ է քան Լևոնի ժամանակ:

Հետո նորից եմ հարցնում թե հանուն ինչ էր այս թափված արյունը, բացի հավեսով թալանի? Ինքդ ես ասում որ իրենք շանս չունեն դեմոկրատական երկիր լինելու...

----------


## Rammer

> Քաղաքական ազատության եվրոպացիք են  հասել են ու ազատ են ապրում որպես հասարակություն: Քոչվորների  մոտ չկա հասարակական ազատություն, բայց  անձնական ազատությունը վաղուց է նստած: 
> Հիմա քոչվորներին մտցրել են պետության մեջ ու պահանջում են քաղաքականից բացի զիջել նաև անձնական ազատությունը: Տղերքը իրենց ձևով ու շատ գրագետ ասեցին -НET:


Հա այսիnքն անձնական ազaտությունy ըստ կիրգիզի ստամոքսն է? Թե ինչը? Քանի որ բացի թալանից երկրում ոչ մի դրական փոփոխություն չի եղել:

Բիձ ջան պարզ մի սցենար ասեմ քեզ:  Վաղը Կիրգիզiaն ամբողջովին մտնում է Ռուսաստանի ազդեցության գոտի...Նոր նշանակված բռնապետը ավելի այլնակ է իրեն պահում քան նախկինը: Ունենալով ռուսական զորքերի աջակցությունը հնարավար է արդյոք ռեժիմ փոխել? Քանի ժամ կդիմանան այդ ցուցարաները ռուսական բանակ դեմ?

----------


## davidus

> Վաղը Կիրգիզiaն ամբողջովին մտնում է Ռուսաստանի ազդեցության գոտի...Նոր նշանակված բռնապետը ավելի այլնակ է իրեն պահում քան նախկինը: Ունենալով ռուսական զորքերի աջակցությունը հնարավար է արդյոք ռեժիմ փոխել? Քանի ժամ կդիմանան այդ ցուցարաները ռուսական բանակ դեմ?


Ռամ ապեր, Ռուսաստանում էդքան ապուշ չեն, որ ևս մի 5 մլն սոված պորտաբույծ ավելացնեն իրենց անգյալների շարքերը.... ճիշտ էս ասում, զորքերի օգնությամբ կճնշեն բողոքողներին, բայց ամեն դեպքում էդ մարդկանց պահել ա պետք.... Ռուսաստանը լինի, թե այլ երկիր, կապ չունի... եթե մի տարածքի վրա գերակայում ես, պիտի այդ տարածքի բնակչությանը պահես, չես կարող թողնել, որ մի ամբողջ ժողովուրդ սովից սատկի, ինչ է պետք ա քո մարդը լինի իշխանության գլուխ.....

----------


## Բիձա

> Հա այսիnքն անձնական ազaտությունy ըստ կիրգիզի ստամոքսն է? Թե ինչը? Քանի որ բացի թալանից երկրում ոչ մի դրական փոփոխություն չի եղել:
> 
> Բիձ ջան պարզ մի սցենար ասեմ քեզ:  Վաղը Կիրգիզiaն ամբողջովին մտնում է Ռուսաստանի ազդեցության գոտի...Նոր նշանակված բռնապետը ավելի այլնակ է իրեն պահում քան նախկինը: Ունենալով ռուսական զորքերի աջակցությունը հնարավար է արդյոք ռեժիմ փոխել? Քանի ժամ կդիմանան այդ ցուցարաները ռուսական բանակ դեմ?


Այօրվա ու վաղվա կարևորությունը փիլիսոփայական խնդիր է: 
Այն տարբեր ձևով է գնահատվում տարբեր արժեհամակարգերում, տարբեր ազգերի ու  նույնիսկ տարբեր մարդկանց մոտ: 
Ասացվածքներն էլ այս առումով ամեն ազգի մոտ բազմաթիվ են: 
Փաստորեն մենք կիրգիզական նաղդը թողած ընկել ենք տեսական չոլերը, թե բա որ ըսենց արեցին, վաղը ավելի խայտառակ են քաշվելու: 
Ոնց ես դու  ապացուցելու, որ վաղն ավելի վատ է լինելու՞: 
Աշխարհի, մարդկության,  եթե փորփրես -հենց քո անձնական փորձն էլ դա ցույց կտա:  
Նույնիսկ Ֆիզիկայի օրենքներն են դա ցույց տալիս: Առանց հակազդեցության չկա հավասարակշռություն: 
Մարդու արածները հավասարակաշռվում են միմիայն  վախով: Չկա վախ- չկա հավասարակշռություն:  
Քանի ԱՄՆ պրեզիդենտ սպանվեց՞ :
 Երբ մեկը տիրանում է իշխանության ու իրեն շրջափակում է շքախմբով ու բանակով ապա դրան խոսք հասկացնելն անիմաստ է: 
Էդ միայն հայաստանի ընդիմությանն է թվում, թե առաջին դեմքը տուպոյ է, ժողովուրդն էլ անհասկացող: Ոչ մեկն է, ոչ էլ մյուսը: 
Տուպոյ չի- он слушает-да ест
Հիմա մերն է: Տուպոյ չի- ուղղակի չի վախենում ժողովրդից: 
Այլ, մեծ մատերաներ չկան մեր պես քռչոտ երկրների քաղաքականության մեջ: Ամեն ինչ շատ պրոզայիկ է  -  իշխանավորի կողմից թալանի, ԲՏ-ության ձգտումը, կարող է  սահմանափակվել միայն անձնական վախով: 
Օրենքները այս դաշտում չեն գործում: 
Հայկական ընդիմությունը նենգափոխել է մեր քաղաքական իրականության իրական պատկերն իսկ: 
Նա իշխանություն- ժողովուրդ հարաբերությունները ճիշտ նկարագրելուց հետո առաջարկում է կեղծ լուծումներ- ազգովի քաղաքացի դառնալ, օրենք աշխատեցնել, սահմանադրական պայքարով իշխանություն փոխել և այլն: 
*Ոչ, սկիզբը ջարդ ու փշուրն է, հինը քանդելն է:* Սա է հասարակության առողջացման մեխանիզմը- մինչև կորուստները նշանակալից ու ամեն մեկի մաշկի վրա չլինեն- հասարակաությունը չի զգալու: 
Ռևոլյուցիոն և էվոլյուցիոն զարգացման տարբերակները արդեն դարեր ի վեր հրապարակում են: Ոչ մեկն է լրիվ մերժելի, ոչ էլ մյուսը: Այդ ձևերը նման են բժշկության մեջ կիրառվող 2 ձևերին- թերապիային ու վիրաբուժությանը: Որոշ հիվանդությունների ժամանակ միայն վիրաբուժությունն է աշխատում, որոշների դեպքում թերապիան էլ է աշխատումն:
 Հիմա հայաստանը լի է քաղաքական թերապեվտներով ու եթե մի խիրուրգ մի  բան է առաջարկում, թերապեվտները բոլոր կողմերից թափվում են ու խեղդում են խիրուրգին: Ժողովուրդն էլ միշտ թերապեվտի կողմից է լինում, որովհետև մտածում է մի հաբ կխմի կբուժվի, արժի արդյոք վիրահատվել՞:
Հիշենք, որ նույնիսկ օվկիանոսն է փոթորիկներով մաքրվում:
 Վաղուց ժամանակն է բաց աչքերով նայելու ճշմարտությանը -չվախենալ վաղվա օրվանից: Այսօր լուծել  այսօրվա   խնդիրները, վաղն էլ վաղվանը կլուժվի: Քրիստոնեկան պատվիրան է սա: 
Թքած իմ ասածին, գոնե պատվիրանին հավատացեք:

----------


## Վիշապ

Տրիբուն ախպեր, արտակարգ ռեպորտաժներ ես տալիս :Hi:  Լիքը շնորհակալություններ։ Իմ տկար պատկերացումներով իրենց մանարխը իրեն շատ ավելի լկտի է պահել մեր մանարխից :Jpit:  Համենայն դեպս մեզ մոտ ասենք Քոչարյանը իր տղային փոխնախագահ չկարգեց, որովհետև չգիտեր թե ինչ տեղի կունենա։ Մեզ մոտ ամեն ինչ թաքուն է, գյոզերով, իսկ իրենց մոտ փաստորեն ալենի–ափաշքյարա է եղել, դեռ ազատ մամուլն էլ լուսաբանել է էդ ամենը... Նման է որ Բակիևը ահագին քյալոտ է եղել մեր քյալագյոզների համեմատ… :Jpit: 
Ես ճիշտն ասած մի քիչ չհասկացա, որ մեր ընկերներից ոմանք այստեղ ասում են, թե այդպես լավ չի, չի կարելի, երկիրը ավիրվում է և այլն... տղերք, դուք էդ ու՞մ ունեցվածքի ու անվտանգության համար եք տենց ափսոսում :Tongue:  Հիմա ղրղզները դնեին ու սահմանադրական ճանապարհով մի հինգ տարի երգ երգեին, Բակիևը քանի՞ միլիարդ ավել կթալաներ Բիշկեկի մի քանի միլիոնի ավերվածությունների ու վնասի տեղը։ Իսկ սենց միանշանակ ղրղզները շահելու ու առաջ գնալու մեծ հնարավորություն ստացան, որովհետև ժամանակի կորուստը ամենամեծ վնասն է, մարդկանց կյանքից է գնում, ու լիքը ռեսուրսներ անիմաստ վատնվում են հանուն բակիևների կայֆերի։ Ու թեկուզ երեք տարին մեկ սենց անեն, մեկ է երկիրը ավելի շատ չի տուժվելու, քան թե թագավորների դինաստիա պահեն տարիներով ու դրսերից բարոյական օգնություն խնդրեն։ Հիմա որ մենք թալանվում ենք բացահայտորեն ու ոչ բացահայտորեն, քաղաքակիրթ ու ոչ քաղաքակիրթ մեթոդներով ու դիցուք մի 10 տարի հետո իշխանափոխություն եղավ ու քաղաքը չավիրեցինք, կարո՞ղ եք ասել, թե ինչ ենք շահելու ու ինչ ենք կորցնելու։
Ու մեկ էլ հիշեք, թե հայլուրյան քարոզչությունը ինչ էր գլուխ հարթուկում մարտի մեկի դեպքերից հետո, ու համեմատեք ձեր ասածի հետ, որ հիմա ասում եք… Տրիբունն էլ որ ուղեղների լվացման մասին խոսում է, Չուկը նեղանում է, ես էլ չգիտեմ ժպտամ, թե արտասվեմ…
Մեր դժբախտությունն այն է, որ մենք ինչ–որ տեղ հակումներ ունենք ճշմարտությունից շեղվելու, ղրղզները էդ առումով երևի ավելի պարզերես ժողովուրդ են։

Հ.Գ. մոռացա ասել, մեկ էլ վերջին միտքս ակնարկում էր, որ մեզ մեր ընդդիմությունն էլ պակաս չի խաբում, դրա համար էլ էս օրին ենք։

----------

Բիձա (13.04.2010), Տրիբուն (14.04.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

> Беспорядки нанесли предпринимателям Бишкека ущерб в $7 млн 
> http://www.gazeta.ru/news/lenta/


Էս ա գինը: -Մեր տղերքի մի քանի օրվա քյաբաբնոցի ծախսը:

----------


## Chuk

> Ու մեկ էլ հիշեք, թե հայլուրյան քարոզչությունը ինչ էր գլուխ հարթուկում մարտի մեկի դեպքերից հետո, ու համեմատեք ձեր ասածի հետ, որ հիմա ասում եք… Տրիբունն էլ որ ուղեղների լվացման մասին խոսում է, Չուկը նեղանում է, ես էլ չգիտեմ ժպտամ, թե արտասվեմ…
> Մեր դժբախտությունն այն է, որ մենք ինչ–որ տեղ հակումներ ունենք ճշմարտությունից շեղվելու, ղրղզները էդ առումով երևի ավելի պարզերես ժողովուրդ են։


Ներողություն, սակայն Չուկը չի նեղանում, այլ փորձում է ցույց տալ, որ նման կերպ արտահայտվելը պակաս ոչ կոռեկտ չի, որքան ասենք պարզունակ մտածողություն ունենալու մեջ մեղադրելը:
Ինչ վերաբերվում է հայլուրի հետ համեմատությանը, ապա խայտառակ ծիծաղելի ու սխալ համեմատություն է: 
Խորհուրդ եմ տալիս հապճեմ ու չմտածված պատասխաններ չհնչեցնել:

Շարունակում եմ պնդել (ինչպես որ պնդում եմ տարիներ շարունակ ու ի տարբերություն քեզ իմ կարծիքը առիթից առիթ չի փոխվում), որ նման մեթոդներով հեղափոխությունը ցանկալի արդյունքի չի կարող հանգեցնել: Անհրաժեշտ է գաղափարային ու մտային հեղափոխություն, անհրաժեշտ է քաղաքացու գիտակցության փոփոխություն:

----------


## REAL_ist

ՈՒժն է ծնում իրավունք, այդ թվում ժողովրդի ու քաղաքացու իրավունքը ունենալ իր կողմից ընտրված իշխանություն: Գաղափարային, գիտակցական ու նման այլ ֆուֆլոներով հեղափոխություն չեն անում:

Կիռգիզները ճիշտ հասկացել են, որ իշխանությունը պատկանում է ժողովրդին: Հալալա իրանց:

----------

Ambrosine (14.04.2010), davidus (13.04.2010), Hda (14.04.2010), Բիձա (14.04.2010), Երվանդ (14.04.2010), Ձայնալար (13.04.2010), Վիշապ (14.04.2010), Տրիբուն (14.04.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> ՈՒժն է ծնում իրավունք, այդ թվում ժողովրդի ու քաղաքացու իրավունքը ունենալ իր կողմից ընտրված իշխանություն: Գգաղափարային, գիտակցական ու նման այլ ֆուֆլոներով հեղափոխություն չեն անում:


Ուժը իրավունք ա ծնում, եթե կիրառողը գիտի, թե էդ ուժն ինչի համար ա կիրառում  :Smile: 
Իսկ գաղափարականը, գիտակցությունը ու նման այլ հասկացությունները ֆուֆլո անվանելը չասեմ թե ինչ է, կհասկանաս  :Smile:

----------


## REAL_ist

Ֆուֆլոյա իմ ասած կոնտեկստում  :Smile:  Կիռգիզները լավ էլ գիտեն ինչի համար են ուժ կիրառում, որ իշխանությունը յուրացրած նախագահին հանեն, ինչն էլ արեցին:

----------

Տրիբուն (14.04.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Ֆուֆլոյա իմ ասած կոնտեկստում


Ոչ էլ այդ կոնտեքստում ա ֆուֆլո, սխալ ա մի բանը, որը չես հասկանում, ֆուֆլո անվանելը  :Smile: 
Ինչ վերաբերվում ա ղրղզներին, ապա նրանք արդեն երկրորդ անգամ են հասկանում, թե իրենց ինչ է պետք՝ վերջին 5 տարվա մեջ: 2 տարի հետո նորից կհասկանան:

----------


## REAL_ist

Արի դու մի ասա ինչն ա սխալ, ինչը չէ: Վերջ ի վերջո խոսքի ազատություն կա ու բոլորս էլ կարծիքը ազատորեն արտահայտելու իրավունք ունենք  :Smile:  

Ֆրանսիացիները մի քանի անգամ ավել հեղափոխություն արեցին ժամանակին, որ հասան նրան, ինչ ունեն այսօր: Ու ետ հեղափոխությունների արդյունքում շահեց ամբողջ մարդկությունը  :Wink:  Առանց հեղափոխության ճիշտ ճանապարհի վրա պետությունը չես դնի, պատասխանատվության զգացումը իշխողների մոտ գաղափարական ֆուֆլոներով չի ձևավորվում :Smile:

----------

Բիձա (14.04.2010), Երվանդ (14.04.2010), Ձայնալար (13.04.2010), Վիշապ (14.04.2010), Տրիբուն (14.04.2010)

----------


## davidus

> Ուժը իրավունք ա ծնում, *եթե կիրառողը գիտի, թե էդ ուժն ինչի համար ա կիրառում*


Արտակ ջան, մի օրինակ կբերես, երբ ուժը կիրառողը չի իմացել ինչի համար է կիրառում այդ ուժը???

Նորություն չասեցիր:
Ցանկացած դեպքում ուժ կիրառողը գիտի, թե ինչի է կիրառում... մի դեպքում նրան հրամայում են, մյուս դեպքում նա ինքնակամ է գործադրում ուժը: Բայց երկու դեպքում էլ կա նպատակ: Աննպատակ գործածված ուժ հլը չեմ տեսել. շատ պարզ պատճառով` շահավետ չէ:

Ղրղզները շատ լավ էլ հասկացել են, որ էդպիսի իշխանության դեմ պիտի պայքարեն հենց էդպիսի մեթոդներով, որոնց ականատես եղանք: Ինչքան էլ ուզում ես գաղափարապես հասունացած եղիր, մեկ է, շանը չես կարող հասկացնել, որ ինքը ուրիշի ոսկորն է կրծում, մինչև փայտը ձեռքիդ նրան չքշես: Թե այդպես չի?

----------

Hda (14.04.2010), Բիձա (14.04.2010), Վիշապ (14.04.2010), Տրիբուն (14.04.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Արի դու մի ասա ինչն ա սխալ, ինչը չէ: Վերջ ի վերջո խոսքի ազատություն կա ու բոլորս էլ կարծիքը ազատորեն արտահայտելու իրավունք ունենք


Առաջին միտքդ հակասում է երկրորդիդ: Եթե խոսքի ազատություն կա, ապա ես կարող եմ ասել, թե ինչն է սխալ, ինչը չէ (բնականաբար իմ կարծիքով): Միայն նշեմ, որ գրառմանս մեջ մի բառ բաց էի թողել, այն պետք է լիներ հետևյալ կերպ.
սխալ ա մի բանը, որի *տրամաբանությունը* չես հասկանում, ֆուֆլո անվանելը:

Ինչևէ: Ֆրանսիայի օրինակը ուսոցողական է, ու մեր խնդրի պարագայում անհամապատասխան:
Ես երբեք չեմ բացառել ուժային մեթոդի, ըմբոստության կիրառումը: Սակայն դա պետք է լինի այն դեպքում, երբ մարդիկ հստակ գիտակցում են, թե ինչի են գնում, այդ գիտակցականը բխում է ընդհանուրի շահերից ու պատրաստ են տեր կանգնել դրան՝ հեղափոխությունից հետո:

Ղրղզստանում ներկայումս, համոզված եմ, այդ դեպքը չի գործել: Ցավով եմ ասում, որ ղրղզ ժողովրդի այն հատվածը, որը իսկապես համակարգային փոփոխություններ էր ուզում, կանգել է կոտրված տաշտակի առջև: Ու իսկապես ցավ է, որ նման կորուստները իրենց չեն արդարացնում, վստահ եմ, այս դեպքում չեն արդարացնի: Եթե սխալվեմ, միայն ուրախ կլինեմ: Քանի որ յուրաքանչյուր ժողովուրդ արժանի է անկախացման, արժանի է լավ հասարակարգի ձևավորման: Սակայն նման վիճակի հասնելու համար առաջին հերթին անհրաժեշտ է քաղաքացիական գիտակցություն, անհրաժեշտ է հասկանալ, թե ինչ ես ուզում: Երբ խուժանն է գրավում ասենք պառլամենտի շենքը, դա առավելագույնը կարող է հետընթաց ապահովել:

----------


## Chuk

> շանը չես կարող հասկացնել, որ ինքը ուրիշի ոսկորն է կրծում, մինչև փայտը ձեռքիդ նրան չքշես: Թե այդպես չի?


Իսկ եթե գա՞յլն է շանը քշում ու տիրանում ոսկորին:
Հուսով եմ, որ նախորդ գրառումս կարդալով կհասկանաս թե ինչ է ուզում ասել, ու գրառմանդ մնացած հատվածին ևս մեկ անգամ պատասխանելու կարիք չի լինի:

----------


## davidus

> Իսկ եթե գա՞յլն է շանը քշում ու տիրանում ոսկորին:
> Հուսով եմ, որ նախորդ գրառումս կարդալով կհասկանաս թե ինչ է ուզում ասել, ու գրառմանդ մնացած հատվածին ևս մեկ անգամ պատասխանելու կարիք չի լինի:


հա, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ գայլին տեսնես, փայտը ձեռքիցդ ինքն իրեն կընկնի... ճիշտ է, ավելի դժվարությամբ կքշես, բայց անհնարին չի: Ու ընդհանրապես, էս աշխարհում այնպիսի մարդ չկա, որ գնդակից չմահանա (դիցաբանությոնն ու առասպելները մի կողմ)... 
Против лома нет приёма  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Առաջին միտքդ հակասում է երկրորդիդ: Եթե խոսքի ազատություն կա, ապա ես կարող եմ ասել, թե ինչն է սխալ, ինչը չէ (բնականաբար իմ կարծիքով):


 Գոյություն ունի խոսալու կուլտուրա: Չնայած քո մոտ նկատել եմ սովորությունա դառել դիմացինի մտքերը պիտակավորելը: Խոսքի ազատությունը իրա սահմանները ունի, որը ցանկացած գիտակցող մարդ պետքա հասկանա:



> սխալ ա մի բանը, որի տրամաբանությունը չես հասկանում, ֆուֆլո անվանելը:


Լռիվ համաձայն եմ: Ընդհանրապես սխալա պիտակավորել ու գնահատել մի բան, որը չես հասկանում: Մանավանդ երբ իսպառ բացակայում են հիմնավորումները:

Խուժանը գրավումա նախագահականը, ինչի հետևանքով հաջորդ նախագահը արդեն ենթագիտակցորեն հասկանումա, որ իրան լավ չպահի կարողա իրան էլ գրավեն :Smile:  Ու տենց կամաց կամաց ձևավորվումա պատասխանատու վերաբերմունք գործին ու նվիրվածություն սեփական ժողովրդին:

----------

Վիշապ (14.04.2010), Տրիբուն (14.04.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Գոյություն ունի խոսալու կուլտուրա: Չնայած քո մոտ նկատել եմ սովորությունա դառել դիմացինի մտքերը պիտակավորելը: Խոսքի ազատությունը իրա սահմանները ունի, որը ցանկացած գիտակցող մարդ պետքա հասկանա:
> Լռիվ համաձայն եմ: Ընդհանրապես սխալա պիտակավորել ու գնահատել մի բան, որը չես հասկանում: Մանավանդ երբ իսպառ բացակայում են հիմնավորումները:


Ներողությու՞ն  :Huh: 
Ինչ-որ մի բան սխալ անվանելը ոչ կուլտուրական անվանելը կոպտագույն սխալ ա: Ոչ կուլտուրական կլիներ, եթե ես հիմա այլ՝ համարժեք տերմիններ օգտագործեի:




> Խուժանը գրավումա նախագահականը, ինչի հետևանքով հաջորդ նախագահը արդեն ենթագիտակցորեն հասկանումա, որ իրան լավ չպահի կարողա իրան էլ գրավեն Ու տենց կամաց կամաց ձևավորվումա պատասխանատու վերաբերմունք գործին ու նվիրվածություն սեփական ժողովրդին:


Այն դեպքում, եթե ժողովուրդը պատրաստ ա տեր կանգնի իր ընտրությանը, ոչ թե բրախի ու երեք տարի հետո նույնը կրկնի: 
Հակառակ դեպքում անիմաստ ա: Խուժանի դեպքում ստանում ենք անիմաստ սցենարը:

----------


## REAL_ist

Արի խոսալու կուլտուրայի մասին մեր պատկերացումներից չխորանանք :Smile:  Դու ասում ես սխալ ես, ես էլ կարամ ասեմ չե դու ես սխալ: Ու հետո? Կարողա մանկապարտեզում ենք? :Think:

----------


## Chuk

> Արի խոսալու կուլտուրայի մասին մեր պատկերացումներից չխորանանք Դու ասում ես սխալ ես, ես էլ կարամ ասեմ չե դու ես սխալ: Ու հետո? Կարողա մանկապարտեզում ենք?


Որևէ սահմանափակում երբևէ չի կարող ընդունվել, առավել ևս եթե ինչ-որ մեկը կարող է որոշակի գաղափարները ֆուֆլո անվանել, ապա միանշանակ պետք է նշվի նման բան անելու սխալ լինելու մասին, եթե այդպես եմ կարծում: 

Բայց կարծում եմ, որ մենք վաղուց թեմայից շեղվել ենք ու ուզում եմ հարցնել մոդերատորին, միթե՞ պետք է անձնական զրույցը հասնի անձնական լուրջ վիրավորանքների, որ նոր միջոցառում ձեռնարկվի: Կարո՞ղ եմ արդյոք քո շնորհակալությունը անձնական զրույցի տարրեր պարունակող գրառումներից մեկի տակ համարել խրախուսանք ու շարունակել էլ ավելի սրել իրավիճակը: Եվ արդյո՞ք նորից միայն իմ անունն է հրապարակվելու որպես կոպիտ գրառումներ անող, իսկ ասենք նախորդ գրառումի հնչեցրած գաղափարները ֆուֆլո անվանողը մնա անպատիժ, մարդուն լվացված ուղեղ ունենալու մեջ մեղադրողը մնա անպատիժ, բայց դրանց պատասխանողը ու թեկուզ թեժացնողը ստանա հրապարակային զգուշացումներ:

Ես ուզում եմ հստակեցնել, թե ինչպե՞ս պետք է շարունակեմ «քննարկումը»:

----------


## REAL_ist

Ապացուցի որ ֆուֆլո չի, ու դրա մասին խոսա, ոչ թե քեզ դատավորի տեղ դրած դիմացինի ասածները սխալ անվանի...Մտքերդ հայտնի երևույթների մասին, ոչ թե դիմացինի կարծիքը պիտակավորի, պարզ բանա Չուկ ու ես հենց դրա տակ էլ հասկանում եմ խոսալու կուլտուրան: Օդի մեջ "սխալ հանել" մանկապարտեզի երեխեն էլ կարա:

----------


## Chuk

> Ապացուցի որ ֆուֆլո չի, ու դրա մասին խոսա, ոչ թե քեզ դատավորի տեղ դրած դիմացինի ասածները սխալ անվանի...Մտքերդ հայտնի երևույթների մասին, ոչ թե դիմացինի կարծիքը պիտակավորի, պարզ բանա Չուկ ու ես հենց դրա տակ էլ հասկանում եմ խոսալու կուլտուրան: Օդի մեջ "սխալ հանել" մանկապարտեզի երեխեն էլ կարա:


Մոդերատորի ուշադրությունը հրավիրում եմ նրա վրա, որ սույն գրառումն էլ է անձնավորված.
1. Զրուցակցին պիտակավորում է, քննարկման մեջ կարծիք արտահայտելու պարկտիկան պիտակում որպես դատավորի գործունեություն: Ընդ որում հակասելով ինքն իրեն, ըստ որի ինքը կարող է ինչ-որ գաղափարներ ֆուֆլո անվանի, իսկ դիմացինը այդ կերպ արտահայտվելը սխալ անվանել չի կարող:
2. Շարունակում է կպնել զրուցակցի, քննարկման մասնակցի կուլտուրային ու թեև բացահայի չի ասում, բայց ակնարկում է դրանց անկուլտուրական լինելը, ինչը ոչ միայն պիտակում է, այլև սադրում է այլ հարթության խոսակցության:
3. Զրուցակցի գրառումը անվանում է «օդի մեջ» ասված, ինչը կրկին պիտակավորում է, անձնական հարթություն: 
Չեմ անդրադառնում նրան, որ այս գրառման հեղինակն այդպես էլ չի ընկալել, որ «սխալ է» բնորոշումը տրված էր երևույթին և յուրաքանչյուրի իրավունքն է այդպես համարելն ու բարձրաձայնելը, ընդամենը փաստում եմ, որ վերի գրառումը թեմայի հետ առնչություն չունի, անձնական հարթության է, պարունակում է որոշակի չափաբաժնով ագրեսիա, մնալու դեպքում ակնհայտ է, որ կարող է բերել բախման:

----------

Norton (14.04.2010)

----------


## REAL_ist

Հուսով եմ հումորիդ զգացումնա արդնացել :LOL:  բախում, չեմիչե պատահար :LOL: 

Կարիք չկա մանրանալու Չուկ :Smile:  Իսկ էս քո գրառումը ոչ մի կերպ երևույթի գնահատական չի, այլ քողարկված քո ասած "ագրեսսիա"...Որին փորձեձի հնարավորինս լոյալ կերպ պատասխանել:



> Իսկ գաղափարականը, գիտակցությունը ու նման այլ հասկացությունները ֆուֆլո անվանելը չասեմ թե ինչ է, կհասկանաս


Ես իմ խոսքերի տերն եմ, եթե համաձայն չես իմ կարծիքի հետ հակառակն ապացուցի, բայց ետ արդեն կարանք ուրիշ տեղ խոսանք :Wink:  Թեմայից շատ ենք շեղվել:

----------


## Chuk

> Հուսով եմ հումորիդ զգացումնա արդնացել բախում, չեմիչե պատահար
> 
> Կարիք չկա մանրանալու Չուկ Իսկ էս քո գրառումը ոչ մի կերպ երևույթի գնահատական չի, այլ քողարկված քո ասած "ագրեսսիա"...Որին փորձեձի հնարավորինս լոյալ կերպ պատասխանել:
> 
> Ես իմ խոսքերի տերն եմ, եթե համաձայն չես իմ կարծիքի հետ հակառակն ապացուցի, բայց ետ արդեն կարանք ուրիշ տեղ խոսանք Թեմայից շատ ենք շեղվել:


Պարզապես նշեմ, որ սա էլ է թեմայից դուրս գրառում:
Եվ ընդհանրապես ակումբում ու հատկապես քաղաքականություն բաժնում շատ է գործում «վերջին խոսք ասելու», «տակ չմնալու» պրակտիկան, ինչը հաճախ թեման ամբողջովին շեղում է իր նախնական պահանջից, օրինակ այս թեմայում սահուն փոխվում է միջազգային քաղաքական կոնկրետ խնդրի՝ Ղրղզստանի հեղափոխության հարցի քննարկումից Հայաստանի ներքին կյանքի քննարկման: Փաստեմ, որ սրա համար առիթ է դարձել ընդամենը ՀԱԿ համախոհի ըստ թեմայի արտահայտած միտքը, որին արդեն մասնակիցները սկսել են համեմատել նույն մարդու ներքին քաղաքական հարցերում հայացքների հետ ու քննարկումը աստիճանաբար շեղել բուն նյութից: Այնուհետև գործել է ոչ ուղղակի վիրավորանքների պրակտիկան, երբ նետվում է մի արտահայտություն, օրինակ «Լևոնն ուղեղներ է լվացել», որը թվացյալ հասցեատեր չունի, սակայն իրականում հանդիսանալով կոնկրետ գրառման պատասխան ունի կոնկրետ թիրախ ու ակնհայտ է, որ նման պիտակումները չեն կարող մարսվել: Ուղիղ խոսող մասնակիցը այս անուղղակի վիրավորանքին տալիս է ուղիղ, թեկուզ ոչ ավելի կոպիտ պատասխան, խոսակցությունը թեժանում է, ի վերջո պատժվում է ոչ իրական մեղավորը: 

Ես ի դեպ, այս ամբողջ խոսակցությունը վարում եմ ընդհանուրի համար, ոչ թե մոդերատորի, որպեսզի յուրաքանչյուրիդ մտածմունքի առարկա դարձնեմ այս ամենը: Որովհետև վերջին շրջանի որոշակի մեղադրանքներ, մասնավորապես իմ կտրուկ լինելու հետ կապված, ոչ ամբողջական պատկերը դիտելու արդյունք են և ինձ պարզապես հոգնեցրել են: Ես կուզեի, որ յուրաքանչյուրը սրանից դատողություններ աներ ու շտկեր սեփական արտահայտման ձևը, քննարկումների մեջ անուղղակի կպնողական, անուղղակի սարկազմային մեթոդները թողներ մի կողմ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

ժող, Տրիբունից ի՞նչ լուր… ապահով ա՞ տղեն… լուր ունե՞ք

----------


## Chuk

> ժող, Տրիբունից ի՞նչ լուր… ապահով ա՞ տղեն… լուր ունե՞ք


7 ժամ առաջ ակումբում ակտիվ է եղել:

----------


## Վիշապ

> …
> Այն դեպքում, եթե ժողովուրդը պատրաստ ա տեր կանգնի իր ընտրությանը, ոչ թե բրախի ու երեք տարի հետո նույնը կրկնի:


Չուկ ջան, կբացատրե՞ս, թե ինչ է նշանակում «տեր կանգել ընտրությանը»։ Թեմայի շրջանակներում։ Այ ղրղզները իշխանափոխություն են արել։ Ինչպե՞ս պիտի տեր կանգնեն իրենց ընտրությանը։

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, կբացատրե՞ս, թե ինչ է նշանակում «տեր կանգել ընտրությանը»։ Թեմայի շրջանակներում։ Այ ղրղզները իշխանափոխություն են արել։ Ինչպե՞ս պիտի տեր կանգնեն իրենց ընտրությանը։


Ամենօրյա պայքարով Վիշապ, նաև հեղափոխությունից հետո, իշխանափոխությունը արագ գործողություն չի: Չպիտի հեղափոխություն անես, դրանով հանդարտվես ու տանը նստես մինչև 2-3 տարի հետո էլի սենց վիճակ լինի, էլի ստիպված լինես էս կարգի վիրահատություն անել, ինչը, միանշանակ, իրա հետ հենց ժողովրդի համար բազում դժվարություններ ա բերում:

----------

Sagittarius (14.04.2010)

----------


## Artgeo

Ստեղ են ասում, հալալ ա Յուշենկոյին։

Հ.Գ. Հասկացողը կհասկանա…

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ամենօրյա պայքարով Վիշապ, նաև հեղափոխությունից հետո, իշխանափոխությունը արագ գործողություն չի: Չպիտի հեղափոխություն անես, դրանով հանդարտվես ու տանը նստես մինչև 2-3 տարի հետո էլի սենց վիճակ լինի, էլի ստիպված լինես էս կարգի վիրահատություն անել, ինչը, միանշանակ, իրա հետ հենց ժողովրդի համար բազում դժվարություններ ա բերում:


Ճիշտն ասած չհասկացա։ Այսինքն իշխանափոխությունից հետո ժողովուրդը պիտի շարունակի ցույցեր անել, թե՞ ինչ… Ամենօրյա պայքար ասելով ի՞նչ ես հասկանում։ Առհասարակ ի՞նչ ես հասկանում պայքար ասելով։ Ի՞նչ է նշանակում հանդարտվել տանը նստել… Էլի՞ ում գլուխը ջարդեն ղրղզները, որ «հանդարտվել, տանը նստել» չլինի։

----------


## Chuk

> Ճիշտն ասած չհասկացա։ Այսինքն իշխանափոխությունից հետո ժողովուրդը պիտի շարունակի ցույցեր անել, թե՞ ինչ… Ամենօրյա պայքար ասելով ի՞նչ ես հասկանում։ Առհասարակ ի՞նչ ես հասկանում պայքար ասելով։ Ի՞նչ է նշանակում հանդարտվել տանը նստել… Էլի՞ ում գլուխը ջարդեն ղրղզները, որ «հանդարտվել, տանը նստել» չլինի։


Նաև ցույցեր, անհրաժեշտության դեպքում, նաև պիկետներ, նաև դատական գործեր՝ կառավարության դեմ, նաև գործադուլներ, նաև կոնկրետ չարաշահող պաշտոնյաի հրաժարականի պահանջներ ու ամեն գնով դրան հասնել, նաև ցանկացած մանր ընտրության օրինականության վերահսկում, նաև...
Գործող արհմիությունների ձևավորում:
Գործող իրավապաշտպան կազմակերպությունների ձևավորում:
Գործող հասարական կազմակերպությունների ձևաավորում:
Գործող...

Զուտ իշխանափոխությունը անհրաժեշտ, բայց բնավ երբեք բավարար քայլ չի: Ու եթե էս ասածներս չի արվում, ունենում ենք ժամանակի վատնում, երեք տարի հետո կրկնվող իրավիճակ: Ու այս գիտակցությունը հիմնականում մասսաների մոտ բացակայում է: Սա հենց քաղաքացիական գիտակցության բաղադրիչներից է ու քանի դեռ էս գիտակցումը չկա, բոլոր տեսակի իշխանափոխություններն ու ավիրումները, ջարդում-փշրումները դառնում են ըստ էության անիմաստ բան: Որոշ դեպքերում կարող են  փոքրիկ առաջընթացներ լինել դրա հաշվին, բայց առավել հաճախ՝ կտրուկ հետընթացներ: Կոնկրետ հիմա, ես վստահ եմ, Ղրղզստանում ընկած բարոյահոգեբանական մթնոլորտ է, հոգեբանական ճգնաժամ, որը դժվար է լինելու հաղթահարել: Խոսքը ավերված շինությունների մասին չի. դրանք վերականգնվող են: Անդառնալի են զոհերը, դժվար վերականգնելու բարոյահոգեբանական մթնոլորտը:

----------

Sagittarius (14.04.2010), Tig (14.04.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հետո նորից եմ հարցնում թե հանուն ինչ էր այս թափված արյունը, բացի հավեսով թալանի? Ինքդ ես ասում որ իրենք շանս չունեն դեմոկրատական երկիր լինելու...


Ապեր, Կիրգիստանը կլինի այնքան դեմոկրատական, որքան ընդհանրապես հնարավոր է դեմոկրատական լինել Միջին Ասիայում: Կամ այնքան, որքան հնարավոր է դեմոկրատական լինել մի երկրում, որտեղ վերջին մի հիսուն տարում են իմացել քաղաքը, դպրոցը, գիր գրականությունը ինչ բան ա: Հնարավոր ա, որ շատ էլ դեմոկրատակն լինի, հնարավոր ա, որ դառնա Սաուդիան Արաբիա: Արդեն մի անգամ գրել եմ ռիսկ-հնարավորություն հարաբերության մասին - չինացիները խելոք ժողովուրդ են, ոչ մի բանը պատահական չեն ասում: Ես հիմա դա չեմ քննարկում: Ես քննարկում եմ փաստը - մարդիկ, իրենց ընդդիմությամբ (որոնց մի մասը էլի անգրագետ արարածներ են ու ներկայացնում են որոշակի կլանային շահեր ու ցանկանում սեփականության վեևաբաժանում), գնացին ու Բակիեվին ասեցին «Հոպ արա, արդեն չափ ու սահմանդ անցար, հել ու ստեղից ս...իր եղի»: Նույն ընդդիմության անգրագետ ու կլանային շահերով առաջնորդները (ի միջի այլոց ոչ բոլորը), ընկած էի ժողովրդի առաջից ու ոչ մի տեղ ոչ փախնում էին, ոչ վախենում էին, ոչ էլ ասում էին «Եկեք դիմենք միջազգային հանրությանը թող Ատամբաեվին քաղբանտարկյալ ճանաչեն»: 

Բկիեվը նախորդ հեղափոխությունից լիարժեք դասեր չքաղեց, հնարավոր ա որ սրանք քաղեն: Չքաղեն, կիրգիզները մի անգամ էլ կանեն այն ինչ արդեն երկու անգամ արել են: Ամեն դեպքում, Կիրգիստանում կա հստակ բողոքական զանգված, որը պատրաստ է պրոտեստի ու կա ընդդիմություն, որը իր վրա պատասխանատվություն է վերցնում առաջնորդել այդ պրոտեստը:  Ի միջի այլոց, շատ հնարավոր է, որ այս անգամ հեղափոխությունը հանգեցնի նրան որ հարավն ու հյուսիսը իրարից անջատվեն: Դա էլ է լուծում Կիրգիստանի համար: Հարավն ու հյուսիսը իրարից շատ են տարբերվում, ոնց որ երկու տարբեր երկրներ լինեն: Սկզունքորեն հյուսիսում դեմ էլ չեն դրան: Արդյունքում հնարավոր է, որ հյուսիսը դառնա քո սիրած դեմոկրատական երկիրը, իսկ հարավը դառնա Տաջիկստանոտ երկիր: 

Միտքս ինչումն ա Ռամ ջան, կտրուկ հեղափոխությունը հնարավորություն է տալիս փնտրել ու գտնել լուծումներ, կամ փնտրել ու չգտնել, կամ չգիտեմ, ինչ-որ մի հատ երրորդ տարբերակ: Իսկ մեր վիճակն այնպիսին է, որ մենք ոչ մի լուծում փնտրելու շանս չունենք - մենք սթից քաշ ենք գալիս ելույթից ելույթ, վերլուծությունից վերլուծություն: Մեր գլուխը տանում են, արդուկում են, ուղեղները լվանում են ինչ-որ գիգանտ քաղաքական վերլուծություններով, իսկ կյանքը գնում ա իրա պրակտիկ հունով ու ոչ մի բան չի փոխվում:  Մենք գնում են նրան որտեղից եկել ենք, հերթական նկարած ընտրություններին, հերթական անդրկուլիսյան «ազգային համերաշխությանը», հերթական տեղերի բաշխմանը ԱԺ-ում, որ հիմանական ուժերը սուս մնան: Ու հավատա, ախպերս, էս ամեն ինչին կհետևի մի հատ ելույթ որը շատ գրագետ ու քաղաքագիտական տերմիններով ու վերլուծություններով կապացուցի, որ սա լավագույն լուծումն էր, հաղթանակ էր, առաջընթաց էր բլա բլա բլա: Նույն կերպ, ինչ որ ասենք ԵԱՀԿ-ն արեց վերջին ընտրություններից հետո - կային խախտումներ, բայց սա մի քայլ առաջ էր: Համակորպվենք մեր խաբված, քցված, իներտացված լինելու հետ, որը շատերը անվանում են «լայն մտահորիզոն»: Ով ոնց, ես ինքնախաբեությամբ զբաղվելու ոչ մի ցանկություն չունեմ:

----------

davidus (14.04.2010), Tig (14.04.2010), Բիձա (14.04.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ոչ էլ այդ կոնտեքստում ա ֆուֆլո, սխալ ա մի բանը, որը չես հասկանում, ֆուֆլո անվանելը 
> Ինչ վերաբերվում ա ղրղզներին, ապա նրանք արդեն երկրորդ անգամ են հասկանում, թե իրենց ինչ է պետք՝ վերջին 5 տարվա մեջ: 2 տարի հետո նորից կհասկանան:


Ի տարբերություն կիրգիզների մենք շատ լավ ծիպա հասկանում ենք, բայց ոչ մի բան անելու ընդունակ չենք: Ապեր, կիրգիզները իրանց զապառոժեց ընդդիմությունով առաջ են գնում, մենք մեր մերսեդես ընդդիմությունը յուղել կանգնացրել ենք գառաժում, մեկ մեկ խոդի ենք տալիս որ ակումլյատորը չնստի: Կիրգիզները ինչ-որ տեղ հասնելու տարբերակ ունեն, իսկ մենք գառաժում խեղդվելու ենք, մեր մերսեդեսի գազերից: 

Կիրգիզները երկու տարի հետո կարող ա իրանց զախով մի տեղ ցեխի մեջ ընգնեն, բռթելով կհանեն, ու էլի առաջ կգնան, կամ գոնե մի բան կփոխեն: Մենք մեր մերսեդեսով դատապարտված ենք միայն լռվել գառաժում, լսել թե ինչ փափուկ ա աշխատում մատոռը, ու հիանալ թե ինչ հրաշք մեքենա ունենք:

----------

davidus (14.04.2010), REAL_ist (14.04.2010), Բիձա (14.04.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Ի տարբերություն կիրգիզների մենք շատ լավ ծիպա հասկանում ենք, բայց ոչ մի բան անելու ընդունակ չենք: Ապեր, կիրգիզները իրանց զապառոժեց ընդդիմությունով առաջ են գնում, մենք մեր մերսեդես ընդդիմությունը յուղել կանգնացրել ենք գառաժում, մեկ մեկ խոդի ենք տալիս որ ակումլյատորը չնստի: Կիրգիզները ինչ-որ տեղ հասնելու տարբերակ ունեն, իսկ մենք գառաժում խեղդվելու ենք, մեր մերսեդեսի գազերից: 
> 
> Կիրգիզները երկու տարի հետո կարող ա իրանց զախով մի տեղ ցեխի մեջ ընգնեն, բռթելով կհանեն, ու էլի առաջ կգնան, կամ գոնե մի բան կփոխեն: Մենք մեր մերսեդեսով դատապարտված ենք միայն լռվել գառաժում, լսել թե ինչ փափուկ ա աշխատում մատոռը, ու հիանալ թե ինչ հրաշք մեքենա ունենք:


Նորից համեմատություն:
Սույն թեմայում քննարկվում է Ղրղզստանի հեղափոխությունը, այլ ոչ Հայաստանի ներքին վիճակը: Եթե խոսենք Հայաստանից, ապա ես չեմ կարծում, որ մենք ծիպա լավ հասկանում ենք, այլ լրիվ հակառակը, հակառակ դեպքում կունենայինք լրիվ այլ իրավիճակ:

Ինչ վերաբերվում է առաջ գնալուն, ապա թույլ տուր կասկածել, թե որքանով են առաջ գնացել:
Ի դեպ, էդ ո՞նց եղավ, որ 2-3 օրում կարծիքդ այս պրոցեսների մասին կտրուկ փոխվեց, չէ՞ որ ղրղզները հեղափոխություն չէին անում, այլ ընդամենը թալան էին ուզում (c) Տրիբուն:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Երբ խուժանն է գրավում ասենք պառլամենտի շենքը, դա առավելագույնը կարող է հետընթաց ապահովել:


Ապեր, ուզում ես խուժան անվանի, ուզում ես լյումպեն անվանի, բացի հարգանքից ուրիշ ոչ մի զգացողություն չի առաջացնում 75 զոհով, նշանառուկ կրակի տակ, պառլամենտի գրավելը ու բռնապետին պատժելը: Ու խնդրում եմ կիրգիզներին չվիրավորել:

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր, ուզում ես խուժան անվանի, ուզում ես լյումպեն անվանի, բացի հարգանքից ուրիշ ոչ մի զգացողություն չի առաջացնում 75 զոհով, նշանառուկ կրակի տակ, պառլամենտի գրավելը ու բռնապետին պատժելը: Ու խնդրում եմ կիրգիզներին չվիրավորել:


Ես ղրղզներին չեմ վիրավորել, ավելին, այստեղի խուժան գրածս նրանց չէր վիրաբերվում: Չեմ վիրավորել ի տարբերություն նույն քեզ, որ առաջին օրերին գրում էիր նրանց թալանչի հոգեբանության և այլ բաների մասին: Մինչդեռ ես առաջին օրվանից հստակ ասել եմ, որ իմ համակրանքը միանշանակ ղրղզ ժողովրդի կողմն է, ու ես ողջունում եմ նրանց հերոսականությունը: Ցավում եմ բոլոր զոհերի համար: Ու ցավում եմ, որ սա իրենց ցանկությունների կատարմանը չի օգնի: Սա իսկապես ցավ է, երբ նման զոհերի գնով նվաճված իշխանափոխությունն ամենայն հավանականությամբ սպասված առաջընթացը չի ապահովելու:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ինչ վերաբերվում է առաջ գնալուն, ապա թույլ տուր կասկածել, թե որքանով են առաջ գնացել:
> Ի դեպ, էդ ո՞նց եղավ, որ 2-3 օրում կարծիքդ այս պրոցեսների մասին կտրուկ փոխվեց, չէ՞ որ ղրղզները հեղափոխություն չէին անում, այլ ընդամենը թալան էին ուզում (c) Տրիբուն:


Հիմա էլ են ուզում, այնպես ինչպես ուզում են բոլոր քոչվորները: Ոչ մի բան էլ չի փոխվել: Եթե լայն զանգվածները գրոհում են նախագահականը, թալանելու էլ են, այրելու էլ են: Պրիտոմ բավականին հավեսով թալանել են հենց Բակիեվների կլանին պատկանող բոլոր օբյեկտները: Իսկ արդյունքում ապեր, ստացվում ա հեղափոխություն: Թալանն ու այրելը ուժի կիրառման պրակտիկ ձևերից մեկն ա: Պարտադիր չի որ մենք էլ ուժի կիրառման դեպքում թալանենք, բայց շատ հնարավոր ա որ քոչվորների պես էլ թալանենք: Իսկ եթե դեմ եք դրան, համակերպվեք այն մտքի հետ որ Լֆիկի Երևան Սիթին պիտի թալանի ձեզ: Մինչը մենք մի քսան տարի քո ասած արհմիություններն ու իրավապաշտպան կազմակերպությունները ձևավորենք, Լֆիկի թալանը բավարար կլինի բոլոր արհմիություններին ու իրավապաշտպաններին բիրիքով առնելու համար: Ընդդիմությանն էլ վրից:

----------

davidus (14.04.2010), Բիձա (14.04.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Հիմա էլ են ուզում, այնպես ինչպես ուզում են բոլոր քոչվորները: Ոչ մի բան էլ չի փոխվել: Եթե լայն զանգվածները գրոհում են նախագահականը, թալանելու էլ են, այրելու էլ են: Պրիտոմ բավականին հավեսով թալանել են հենց Բակիեվների կլանին պատկանող բոլոր օբյեկտները: Իսկ արդյունքում ապեր, ստացվում ա հեղափոխություն: Թալանն ու այրելը ուժի կիրառման պրակտիկ ձևերից մեկն ա: Պարտադիր չի որ մենք էլ ուժի կիրառման դեպքում թալանենք, բայց շատ հնարավոր ա որ քոչվորների պես էլ թալանենք: Իսկ եթե դեմ եք դրան, համակերպվեք այն մտքի հետ որ Լֆիկի Երևան Սիթին պիտի թալանի ձեզ: Մինչը մենք մի քսան տարի քո ասած արհմիություններն ու իրավապաշտպան կազմակերպությունները ձևավորենք, Լֆիկի թալանը բավարար կլինի բոլոր արհմիություններին ու իրավապաշտպաններին բիրիքով առնելու համար: Ընդդիմությանն էլ վրից:


Տրիբուն ձյա, ոչ մի կերպ չես կարողանում կենտրոնանալ, թե ո՞ր թեմայում ես: Ի՞նչ կապ ունի իմ համակերպվելը Ղրղզստանի հեղափոխության հետ, ի՞նչ կապ ունի դա նրա հետ, որ ես պնդում եմ, որ իրենց մոտ սրա արդյունքում առաջընթաց չի արձանագրվելու: Ի՞նչ կապ ունի:

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է մեր մոտի համակերպումներին, ապա խիստ կասկածելի է, թե ով է համակերպված: 
Իսկ ի՞նչ ես կարծում, ղրղզ ժողովրդին էլ չե՞ն թալանելու: Քուանշեցի:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ես ղրղզներին չեմ վիրավորել, ավելին, այստեղի խուժան գրածս նրանց չէր վիրաբերվում: Չեմ վիրավորել ի տարբերություն նույն քեզ, որ առաջին օրերին գրում էիր նրանց թալանչի հոգեբանության և այլ բաների մասին: Մինչդեռ ես առաջին օրվանից հստակ ասել եմ, որ իմ համակրանքը միանշանակ ղրղզ ժողովրդի կողմն է, ու ես ողջունում եմ նրանց հերոսականությունը: Ցավում եմ բոլոր զոհերի համար: Ու ցավում եմ, որ սա իրենց ցանկությունների կատարմանը չի օգնի: Սա իսկապես ցավ է, երբ նման զոհերի գնով նվաճված իշխանափոխությունն ամենայն հավանականությամբ սպասված առաջընթացը չի ապահովելու:


Ապեր, կլինի առաջաընթաց թե չէ, արի հիմա չպարզնեք, ոչ ես կարամ ասեմ, ոչ էլ դու: Իսկ որ կա հնարավորություն առաջընթացի, էտ հաստատ ա: Ու էն որ ապագա իշխանությունների մոտ կա վախ, էը էլ ա հաստատ:

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր, կլինի առաջաընթաց թե չէ, արի հիմա չպարզնեք, ոչ ես կարամ ասեմ, ոչ էլ դու: Իսկ որ կա հնարավորություն առաջընթացի, էտ հաստատ ա: Ու էն որ ապագա իշխանությունների մոտ կա վախ, էը էլ ա հաստատ:


Հա, անշուշտ ապագան մենակ ցույց կտա:
Բայց բնական ա, որ վերլուծություններ անենք ու մեր կարծիքները գրենք:
Ինչն էլ արեցինք. ես հակված եմ կարծելու, որ սա ոչ մի առաջընթացի չի բերի, դու կարծում ես, որ հավանականություն կա (որն ի դեպ ես էլ չեմ ժխտում, ուղղակի շատ քիչ հավանական եմ համարում շատ փաստերի համադրումով): Մնացածը կերևա:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ձյա, ոչ մի կերպ չես կարողանում կենտրոնանալ, թե ո՞ր թեմայում ես: Ի՞նչ կապ ունի իմ համակերպվելը Ղրղզստանի հեղափոխության հետ, ի՞նչ կապ ունի դա նրա հետ, որ ես պնդում եմ, որ իրենց մոտ սրա արդյունքում առաջընթաց չի արձանագրվելու: Ի՞նչ կապ ունի:
> 
> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է մեր մոտի համակերպումներին, ապա խիստ կասկածելի է, թե ով է համակերպված: 
> Իսկ ի՞նչ ես կարծում, ղրղզ ժողովրդին էլ չե՞ն թալանելու: Քուանշեցի:


Հոգու խորքում ես էլ համակերպված չեմ: Բայց իրականում, ամեն ագամ երբ դուրս եմ գալիս Երևանում տնից ու մեքենայսի մեջ բենզին եմ լցնում ու խանութից էլ ձեթ ու պեսոկ եմ առնում, համակերպված ու բուռն ողջունում եմ սերժմուկդոդլֆիկների կազմակերպած թալանը: Հոգու խորքում Նիկոլի նստելու հետ էլ չեմ համակերպվել, բայ իրականում Նիկլոը բերդում ա: 

ի միջի այլոց, դաժե Բակիեվի ժամանակ Կիրգիստանում տնտեսությունը էն աստիճանի մոնոպոլացված չէր, ոնց ոչ հիմա մեր մոտ ա: Վերջին բանն էր ուզում անել, վեց ամիս առաջ իրա տղու հետ կապված, էն էլ չհասցրեց: Այ չհամակերպվելը տենց ա լինում: 

Իսկ կիրգիզներին թալանելու են, հնարավոր ա ավելի քիչ քան նախկինում էր, քանի որ գիտեն որ թալանը երկար չեն վայելելու, ի տերբերություն մեր վեշնի վայելողների: Ու հետո, թելուզ թալանեն ել, կիրգիզները իրանց ասածը արեցին, իրանք էլ թալանողներին թալանեցին: Պրիտոմ նենց, որ դաժե ապրելու տուն չեն թողել:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հա, անշուշտ ապագան մենակ ցույց կտա:
> Բայց բնական ա, որ վերլուծություններ անենք ու մեր կարծիքները գրենք:
> Ինչն էլ արեցինք. ես հակված եմ կարծելու, որ սա ոչ մի առաջընթացի չի բերի, դու կարծում ես, որ *հավանականություն կա* (որն ի դեպ ես էլ չեմ ժխտում, ուղղակի շատ քիչ հավանական եմ համարում շատ փաստերի համադրումով): Մնացածը կերևա:


 Ոչ թե հավանականություն կա ապեր, այլ հնարավորություն ա ընձեռվել:

----------


## Chuk

Յուրաքանչյուր հնարավորություն ունի հավանականության աստիճան  :Wink:  Ես ճիշտ ու տեղին եմ կիրառել հավանականություն բառը:

Իսկ մնացածը... արդեն ասել եմ: Կերևա թե որ պրոցեսն է ավելի շուտ բերում արատավոր երևույթների վերացմանը:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Նաև ցույցեր, անհրաժեշտության դեպքում, նաև պիկետներ, նաև դատական գործեր՝ կառավարության դեմ, նաև գործադուլներ, նաև կոնկրետ չարաշահող պաշտոնյաի հրաժարականի պահանջներ ու ամեն գնով դրան հասնել, նաև ցանկացած մանր ընտրության օրինականության վերահսկում, նաև...
> Գործող արհմիությունների ձևավորում:
> Գործող իրավապաշտպան կազմակերպությունների ձևավորում:
> Գործող հասարական կազմակերպությունների ձևաավորում:
> Գործող...
> 
> Զուտ իշխանափոխությունը անհրաժեշտ, բայց բնավ երբեք բավարար քայլ չի: Ու եթե էս ասածներս չի արվում, ունենում ենք ժամանակի վատնում, երեք տարի հետո կրկնվող իրավիճակ: Ու այս գիտակցությունը հիմնականում մասսաների մոտ բացակայում է: Սա հենց քաղաքացիական գիտակցության բաղադրիչներից է ու քանի դեռ էս գիտակցումը չկա, բոլոր տեսակի իշխանափոխություններն ու ավիրումները, ջարդում-փշրումները դառնում են ըստ էության անիմաստ բան: Որոշ դեպքերում կարող են  փոքրիկ առաջընթացներ լինել դրա հաշվին, բայց առավել հաճախ՝ կտրուկ հետընթացներ: Կոնկրետ հիմա, ես վստահ եմ, Ղրղզստանում ընկած բարոյահոգեբանական մթնոլորտ է, հոգեբանական ճգնաժամ, որը դժվար է լինելու հաղթահարել: Խոսքը ավերված շինությունների մասին չի. դրանք վերականգնվող են: Անդառնալի են զոհերը, դժվար վերականգնելու բարոյահոգեբանական մթնոլորտը:


Չուկ, դու ուզում ես այդպես լինի՞, թե՞ իրական հնարավորություն ես տեսնում էդ քո ասածների համար։ Որտեղի՞ց պիտի քաղաքացիական գիտակցությունը գա ու մտնի մարդկանց ուղեղները, կասե՞ս…

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, դու ուզում ես այդպես լինի՞, թե՞ իրական հնարավորություն ես տեսնում էդ քո ասածների համար։ Որտեղի՞ց պիտի քաղաքացիական գիտակցությունը գա ու մտնի մարդկանց ուղեղները, կասե՞ս…


Ես ասում եմ, որ այդպես պետք է լինի բարեփոխումների հասնելու համար, սրանք դեռևս տեսական դատողություններն էին: Պրակտիկայում դա հնարավոր է: Կոնկրետ Հայաստանում դրան ուղղված քայլեր արվում են: Հայաստանի մասով մնացածը սույն թեմայի քննարկման խնդիր չէ: Ղրղզստանում իմ դիտարկումները ցույց են տալիս, որ նման գիտակցության սերմանում պարզապես չի կատարվել ու չկա:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ես ասում եմ, որ այդպես պետք է լինի բարեփոխումների հասնելու համար, սրանք դեռևս տեսական դատողություններն էին: Պրակտիկայում դա հնարավոր է: Կոնկրետ Հայաստանում դրան ուղղված քայլեր արվում են: Հայաստանի մասով մնացածը սույն թեմայի քննարկման խնդիր չէ:* Ղրղզստանում իմ դիտարկումները ցույց են տալիս, որ նման գիտակցության սերմանում պարզապես չի կատարվել ու չկա:*


Աչքիս լավ մոտիկից դիտարկել ես:  :LOL:  Դիտարկումներիդ աղբյուրը կասե՞ս: 

Ապեր, չես պատկերացնում թե ինչ բարձր քաղաքական գիտակցությամբ հասարակություն ա, իրա իրավունքները շատ լավ հասկացող ու պաշտպանող: 

Դու մի հատ պիտի տենաս թե ինչքան մաքուր են սրանց շենքերի մուտքերը, ու ոնց են խնամում քաղաքի կանաչ տարածքները: Մի հատ ծառի տերևի կպնեն, մյուս օրը քաղաքապետարանը կվառեն: Պիտի տենաս, թե ոնց են դատարան դիմում ու ոնց են իրանց սեփականությունը պաշտպանում: Էխ, Չուկ ջան: Մենակ օդի մեջ կրակելով չի: Էս ժողովուրդը, գրագիտության աստիճանով գտնվում ա բավականին ցածր մակարդակի վրա, բայց քաղաքացիական գիտակցությամբ մեզանից կես դար առաջ ա, գումարած, նույն քաղաքացիական գիտակցությամբ, երբ իշխանությունները չափերն անցնում են, գիտի ուժով իր իրավունքները պաշտպանել ու իրենից թալանծը հետ վերցնել  :Wink:  

Էլ չասեմ էն մասին, որ դաժե Բակիեվի նման բռնապետը ընդդիմադիր մամուլի ու հեռուստատեսության վրա չէր կարղանում ոչ մի ձև: Դե մենք արի տաս տարի քաղաքացիական գիտակցություն ձևավորենք - մի հատ Ա1+ չենք կարում բացել տանք մինչև հիմա: Մի քառասուն տարի էլ որ ձևավորենք, կարո՞ղ ա գոնե մի հատ ազատ հեռուստաընկերություն լինի:

----------

Բիձա (15.04.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Աչքիս լավ մոտիկից դիտարկել ես:  Դիտարկումներիդ աղբյուրը կասե՞ս:


WWW

հ.գ. Տրիբուն ձյա, մորթեցիր, հասկացանք, որ Ղրղզստանում ես:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> WWW
> 
> հ.գ. Տրիբուն ձյա, մորթեցիր, հասկացանք, որ Ղրղզստանում ես:


Դե ապեր, որ էտան լավ հասկացել ես, արի գոնե էս դեպքում տենց միանշանակ դիտարկումներ մի արա: Թող մի քիչ էլ մենք քաղաքացիական հասարակություն կառուցենք, մեր իմացած ձևով:

----------

Բիձա (15.04.2010)

----------


## Rammer

> Աչքիս լավ մոտիկից դիտարկել ես:  Դիտարկումներիդ աղբյուրը կասե՞ս: 
> 
> Ապեր, չես պատկերացնում թե ինչ բարձր քաղաքական գիտակցությամբ հասարակություն ա, իրա իրավունքները շատ լավ հասկացող ու պաշտպանող: 
> 
> Դու մի հատ պիտի տենաս թե ինչքան մաքուր են սրանց շենքերի մուտքերը, ու ոնց են խնամում քաղաքի կանաչ տարածքները: Մի հատ ծառի տերևի կպնեն, մյուս օրը քաղաքապետարանը կվառեն: Պիտի տենաս, թե ոնց են դատարան դիմում ու ոնց են իրանց սեփականությունը պաշտպանում: Էխ, Չուկ ջան: Մենակ օդի մեջ կրակելով չի: Էս ժողովուրդը, գրագիտության աստիճանով գտնվում ա բավականին ցածր մակարդակի վրա, բայց քաղաքացիական գիտակցությամբ մեզանից կես դար առաջ ա, գումարած, նույն քաղաքացիական գիտակցությամբ, երբ իշխանությունները չափերն անցնում են, գիտի ուժով իր իրավունքները պաշտպանել ու իրենից թալանծը հետ վերցնել  
> 
> Էլ չասեմ էն մասին, որ դաժե Բակիեվի նման բռնապետը ընդդիմադիր մամուլի ու հեռուստատեսության վրա չէր կարղանում ոչ մի ձև: Դե մենք արի տաս տարի քաղաքացիական գիտակցություն ձևավորենք - մի հատ Ա1+ չենք կարում բացել տանք մինչև հիմա: Մի քառասուն տարի էլ որ ձևավորենք, կարո՞ղ ա գոնե մի հատ ազատ հեռուստաընկերություն լինի:


Ապեր կարող ես արդյոք ինչ -որ ձևով հիմնավորել, որ
1. Ի տարբերություն թույլ ղրղզական համարյա չեղած ԶՈՒ-ի , մեզ մոտ չեն հանի բանակի ուժերը և հնձեն ժողովրդին:
2. Այդ առթից չի օգտվի Ադրբեջանը և չի հարձակվի Ղարաբաղի վրա:

----------


## Rammer

> Հիմա էլ են ուզում, այնպես ինչպես ուզում են բոլոր քոչվորները: Ոչ մի բան էլ չի փոխվել: Եթե լայն զանգվածները գրոհում են նախագահականը, թալանելու էլ են, այրելու էլ են: Պրիտոմ բավականին հավեսով թալանել են հենց Բակիեվների կլանին պատկանող բոլոր օբյեկտները: Իսկ արդյունքում ապեր, ստացվում ա հեղափոխություն: Թալանն ու այրելը ուժի կիրառման պրակտիկ ձևերից մեկն ա: Պարտադիր չի որ մենք էլ ուժի կիրառման դեպքում թալանենք, բայց շատ հնարավոր ա որ քոչվորների պես էլ թալանենք: Իսկ եթե դեմ եք դրան, համակերպվեք այն մտքի հետ որ Լֆիկի Երևան Սիթին պիտի թալանի ձեզ: Մինչը մենք մի քսան տարի քո ասած արհմիություններն ու իրավապաշտպան կազմակերպությունները ձևավորենք, Լֆիկի թալանը բավարար կլինի բոլոր արհմիություններին ու իրավապաշտպաններին բիրիքով առնելու համար: Ընդդիմությանն էլ վրից:


Ձաձ դու ասում ես հիմա Ղրղզըստանում հեղափոխություն ա եղել?
Ես ասում եմ ոչ: Ինչու որովհետև չի եղել ու չի էլ լինի արժեհամակարգի, հասարակարգի, ռեժիմի փոփոխություն: Քանի այդ երկրում կան բռնապետական ռեժիմի գառանտ զորքրեր այդ երկրում անիմաստ զոհեր կլինեն ինչքան ուզես, բայց բան չի փոխվի ...

----------

Chuk (15.04.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Մինչև հեղափոխությունը, 10 Մարտի: Կառուցում ենք քաղաքացիական հասարակություն: Պիկետ ԵԱՀԿ շենքի մոտ: Կարճ ասած ակցիա ենք անում: Ինչով ենք պակաս ?  :Wink:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ձաձ դու ասում ես հիմա Ղրղզըստանում հեղափոխություն ա եղել?
> Ես ասում եմ ոչ: Ինչու որովհետև չի եղել ու չի էլ լինի արժեհամակարգի, հասարակարգի, ռեժիմի փոփոխություն: Քանի այդ երկրում կան բռնապետական ռեժիմի գառանտ զորքրեր այդ երկրում անիմաստ զոհեր կլինեն ինչքան ուզես, բայց բան չի փոխվի ...


Ինչ գառանտ զորքեր, Ռամ ջան: Կիրգիզները բանակ չունեն:  :LOL:  Մի հատ ռուսական բազա կա, մեր ռուսական բազայից մի քսան անգամ փոքր, մի հատ էլ ամերիկյան բազա կա, մենակ սամալյոտ են էս կողմ էն կողմ ուղարկում: Արժեհամակարգն ու հասարակարգն էլ փոխում են ու ահագին արագ տեմպերով: Գիտե՞ս որ արդեն որոշել են որ պառլամենտական կառավարման համակարգ են մտցնելու:

----------


## Chuk

> Դե ապեր, որ էտան լավ հասկացել ես, արի գոնե էս դեպքում տենց միանշանակ դիտարկումներ մի արա: Թող մի քիչ էլ մենք քաղաքացիական հասարակություն կառուցենք, մեր իմացած ձևով:


Կառուցի:
Իսկ ես կշարունակեմ դիտարկել: Կշարունակեմ դիտարկել, իսկ դու շարունակիր իրարարամերժ կարծիքներ գրել:

Հիմա հարց. արդյո՞ք այն փաստը, որ ես Ղրղզստանում չեմ, իսկ դու ես, ինձ զրկում է դիտարկելու ու տեսակետ կազմելու իրավունքից:
Հաջորդ հարցը. չկա՞ հավանականություն, որ որևէ մեկը (կապ չունի թե ով) դրսից ու հեռվից դիտարկելով առավել ճիշտ եզրահանգումների գա, քան դու ես եկել:

----------


## Rammer

> Մինչև հեղափոխությունը, 10 Մարտի: Կառուցում ենք քաղաքացիական հասարակություն: Պիկետ ԵԱՀԿ շենքի մոտ: Կարճ ասած ակցիա ենք անում: Ինչով ենք պակաս ?


Ապեր քաղաքացիական հասարակության առաջին սիմպտոմններից մեկը օրինապաշտությունն ա. իսկ Ղրղազընները համազգային թալան էին անում...

----------


## Տրիբուն

Տես ոնց են արժեհամակարգը փոխում: Ու ոչ մի Ալիկ Սարգսկան չի ասում որ օրորոցում կխեղդի, ու վերջում էլ շնորհակալություն ընդդիմությանը, որ ես կարամ սենց սաղիտ վրա կայֆավատ լինեմ: Առը քեզ արժեհամակարգի փոփոխություն ու քաղաքացիական հասարակության ձևավորում:

----------

Բիձա (15.04.2010)

----------


## Rammer

> Ինչ գառանտ զորքեր, Ռամ ջան: Կիրգիզները բանակ չունեն:  Մի հատ ռուսական բազա կա, մեր ռուսական բազայից մի քսան անգամ փոքր, մի հատ էլ ամերիկյան բազա կա, մենակ սամալյոտ են էս կողմ էն կողմ ուղարկում: Արժեհամակարգն ու հասարակարգն էլ փոխում են ու ահագին արագ տեմպերով: Գիտե՞ս որ արդեն որոշել են որ պառլամենտական կառավարման համակարգ են մտցնելու:


Ապեր բռնապետական ռեժիմի գառանտը ես հենց ռուսական զորքրեն են....Ես մի քիչ վերև գրել էլ էի որ իրենց բանակը շատ թույլ է: Ինչ կառավարաման համակարգ ուզում ես ընդունի, եթե զենքը գլխիտ դրած է ուրեմն որոշում կայացնողը երկրի ղեկավարություն չի: 
Բազայի չափը այդքան էական չի: Պարզ սադրանք կարելի է անել, ասենք ռուսնները 20 հատ ղրղըզի փող են տալիս, քար են շպրտում ռուսկանա զինվորների վրա ու հետո ռուսական համար N բանակաը որը սպասում է սարի հետևում , այդ ընդիմադիներին խորոված է անում, եթե ընդիմադիր ղեկավանները ճիշտ հաշվարկներ չեն անում: Արդյուքնում ռեժիմի ղեկավարնները մեծ շնորհակալություն են հայտնում ռուսկական ղեկավարությունը երկիրը փրկելու համար...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ապեր քաղաքացիական հասարակության առաջին սիմպտոմններից մեկը օրինապաշտությունն ա. իսկ Ղրղազընները համազգային թալան էին անում...


Էտքան էլ համազգային չէ, բայց անում էին: 

Օրինապաշտություն ու՞մ կողմից, Ռամ ջան: Բա թուրքերը որ մեզ կոտորում էին, ինչի՞ էինք բողոքում, ախր օսմանյան կայսրության օրենքներն էինք խախտել: Քաղաքացիական գիտակցության պակաս էր երևի: 

Ապեր, օրինապաշտություն քարոզելը մի տեղ, որտեղ օրենքի պաշտպանը առաջին օրինախախտն ա - դատախազ, դատավոր, միլիցա, առնվազն անառողջ երևակայություն ա:

----------

davidus (15.04.2010), REAL_ist (15.04.2010), Բիձա (15.04.2010)

----------


## Rammer

> Տես ոնց են արժեհամակարգը փոխում: Ու ոչ մի Ալիկ Սարգսկան չի ասում որ օրորոցում կխեղդի, ու վերջում էլ շնորհակալություն ընդդիմությանը, որ ես կարամ սենց սաղիտ վրա կայֆավատ լինեմ: Առը քեզ արժեհամակարգի փոփոխություն ու քաղաքացիական հասարակության ձևավորում:


Հիմա ինչ փոփոխություն եղավ? Որ արժեքները ինչի փոխվեցին? Ինչ երկրիա  ուզում ղրղըզ ժողովուրդը?

----------


## Chuk

Տրիբուն ձյա, ես դեռ հարցերիս պատասխանին եմ սպասում:
Մասնավորապես այդ հարցերի պատասխանը ինձ հետաքրքրում է իմ՝ դիտարկումներիս մասին գրառման վրա անառողջ ծիծաղիդ համատեքստում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ապեր բռնապետական ռեժիմի գառանտը ես հենց ռուսական զորքրեն են....Ես մի քիչ վերև գրել էլ էի որ իրենց բանակը շատ թույլ է: Ինչ կառավարաման համակարգ ուզում ես ընդունի, եթե զենքը գլխիտ դրած է ուրեմն որոշում կայացնողը երկրի ղեկավարություն չի: 
> Բազայի չափը այդքան էական չի: Պարզ սադրանք կարելի է անել, ասենք ռուսնները 20 հատ ղրղըզի փող են տալիս, քար են շպրտում ռուսկանա զինվորների վրա ու հետո ռուսական համար N բանակաը որը սպասում է սարի հետևում , այդ ընդիմադիներին խորոված է անում, եթե ընդիմադիր ղեկավանները ճիշտ հաշվարկներ չեն անում: Արդյուքնում ռեժիմի ղեկավարնները մեծ շնորհակալություն են հայտնում ռուսկական ղեկավարությունը երկիրը փրկելու համար...


Ախ  էտ զահրմար միջազգային հանրությունը: Ռամ ջան, կարաս ասես, բռնապետական ռեժիմի գառանտ ռուսական զորքերը ինչի՞ Բակիեվին չկարողացան պաշտպանել: Կամ Յանուկովիչին հինգ տարի առաջ: Կամ Շեվարդնաձեին: Վրաստանում Հայաստանից հինգ անգամ մեծ ռուսական բազա կար, ինչի Շեվարդնաձեին չփրկեցին ու թողցին որ ատելի Սահակաշվիլին դառնա նախագահ: Վրաստանը Աբխազիայի պորբլեմ չուներ երևի, միջազգային հանրությունը թքած ուներ վրաստանի վրա, ռուսական զորք էլ չկար:

----------


## Rammer

> Էտքան էլ համազգային չէ, բայց անում էին: 
> 
> Օրինապաշտություն ու՞մ կողմից, Ռամ ջան: Բա թուրքերը որ մեզ կոտորում էին, ինչի՞ էինք բողոքում, ախր օսմանյան կայսրության օրենքներն էինք խախտել: Քաղաքացիական գիտակցության պակաս էր երևի: 
> 
> Ապեր, օրինապաշտություն քարոզելը մի տեղ, որտեղ օրենքի պաշտպանը առաջին օրինախախտն ա - դատախազ, դատավոր, միլիցա, առնվազն անառողջ երևակայություն ա:


Տրիբուն ջան վերացական բաներ մի ասա էլի ապեր: Կոնկրետ ղրղըզները Բակիևին քշեցին Բիշկեքից, թող իրենց լիդերները կանգնեին ասեին  հիմա մենք ենք ղեկավարը ու այլ երկիր պիտի կառուցենք մի թալանեք ու ջարդ ու փշուր արեք: Հարցը մենակ ապակի ջարդել չի այլ կարգ ու կանոնը, հենց օրինական երկիր ունենալը: Հիմա իրենք Բակիևին քշեցին որ իրենք թալանեն: Թող օրենքով բռնեին բացահայտեին բոլոր հարկային խախտումնները Բակիևի բիզնեսի, օրենքով պատժեին անօրինական բիզնես անողններին:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Նայի, գառանտի հետ ինչեր կարելի ա անել: 




Ու խանութ թալանելու մասին դեռ խոսք չկա: Մի քսան հատ խանութ թալանելը յոթ միլիոն դոլրաի վնաս հասցնելով, պաբոչնի էֆեկտ ա, որը լինում ա ցանկացած քաղաքակիրթ երկրում:

----------

Բիձա (15.04.2010)

----------


## Rammer

> Ախ  էտ զահրմար միջազգային հանրությունը: Ռամ ջան, կարաս ասես, բռնապետական ռեժիմի գառանտ ռուսական զորքերը ինչի՞ Բակիեվին չկարողացան պաշտպանել: Կամ Յանուկովիչին հինգ տարի առաջ: Կամ Շեվարդնաձեին: Վրաստանում Հայաստանից հինգ անգամ մեծ ռուսական բազա կար, ինչի Շեվարդնաձեին չփրկեցին ու թողցին որ ատելի Սահակաշվիլին դառնա նախագահ: Վրաստանը Աբխազիայի պորբլեմ չուներ երևի, միջազգային հանրությունը թքած ուներ վրաստանի վրա, ռուսական զորք էլ չկար:


Ապեր այդ ժամանակ Ռուսաստանը շաաաատ թույլ էր և խնդիր չուներ իր առջև դրած վերականգենլու իր նախկին ազդեցուայան գոտիները...Մի շեղի էլի ապեր թեման: Վրաստանում հեղափոխություն եղավ հենց նաև ի շնորհիվ Շվառնաձեի...

Բայց երբ կարողացավ  ոտքի կանգենլ Ռուստանը չկարողացան ոչինչ անել երբ գրվեց Հարավային Օսեթաին և մտավ Վրաստան...Ապեր շատ ենք պրմիտիվացնում լուրջ...Անընդհատ նույն բաներն ենք ասում նկատել ես...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ջան վերացական բաներ մի ասա էլի ապեր: Կոնկրետ ղրղըզները Բակիևին քշեցին Բիշկեքից, թող իրենց լիդերները կանգնեին ասեին  հիմա մենք ենք ղեկավարը ու այլ երկիր պիտի կառուցենք մի թալանեք ու ջարդ ու փշուր արեք: Հարցը մենակ ապակի ջարդել չի այլ կարգ ու կանոնը, հենց օրինական երկիր ունենալը: Հիմա իրենք Բակիևին քշեցին որ իրենք թալանեն: Թող օրենքով բռնեին բացահայտեին բոլոր հարկային խախտումնները Բակիևի բիզնեսի, օրենքով պատժեին անօրինական բիզնես անողններին:


Ռամ, ձեռ ե՞ս առնում:  

Նոր իշխանությունները նոր նոր հազիվ երկիրը ձեռներն են վերցրել: Ե՞րբ պիտի օրենքով ու դատարաններով Բակիեվի անօրինական բիզնեսը պատժեին: Բակիեվի պրեզիդենտության ժամանա՞կ: Բա մենք ինչի՞ մի հատ դատարանով անօրինական բիզնես մինչ հիմա գոնե մի հատ չենք պատժել: Ապեր, անկապ բաներ ես ասում: Հենց հաջորդ տաս տարում Հայաստանում, ընդդիմության կառուցած քաղաքացիական հասարակության շնորհիվ, դատարանում ՀՀ նախագահի ու իրա շրջապատի հետ ասոցացվախ մի հատ անօրինական բիզնես պատժվի, ծնկաչոք ձեռքդ կհամբուրեմ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հարցը մենակ ապակի ջարդել չի այլ կարգ ու կանոնը, հենց օրինական երկիր ունենալը:


Ապեր, ես քո է՝ս գրածից հետո Հայաստանում էլ ոչ մի բանից չեմ բողոքում: Իմ արև: Ամեն ինչ արվում ա օրենքի շրջանակներում, ապակիներ չեն կոտրվում, դատարաններ գործում են, ունենք նորմալ ԱԺ ու նախագահ, մարդիկ նորմալ բիզնես են անում, կյանքը խաղաղ ա ու անփորձանք: Մարտի մեկի դեպքերը հրահրողներին, օրինակ Նիլոին ու Սասունին շատ արդար դատել են, լավ են արել: Թող գնան մարդա մի քսան տարի նստեն, որ իմանան ինչ ա նշանակում տաս օր ազատության հրապարակում չարտոնված միտինգ անել, վերջում էլ երբ իշխանությունները լրիվ օրենքի շրջանակներում ցրում են հավաքվածներին, մյասնիկյանի արձանի մոտ կոչեր անել, որ ժողովուրդը պաշտպանվի: Կառուցենք քաղաքացիական հասարակություն: Եկեք մի հատ արհմիություն հիմնենք Ակումբով:

----------


## Rammer

> Ռամ, ձեռ ե՞ս առնում:  
> 
> Նոր իշխանությունները նոր նոր հազիվ երկիրը ձեռներն են վերցրել: Ե՞րբ պիտի օրենքով ու դատարաններով Բակիեվի անօրինական բիզնեսը պատժեին: Բակիեվի պրեզիդենտության ժամանա՞կ: Բա մենք ինչի՞ մի հատ դատարանով անօրինական բիզնես մինչ հիմա գոնե մի հատ չենք պատժել: Ապեր, անկապ բաներ ես ասում: Հենց հաջորդ տաս տարում Հայաստանում, ընդդիմության կառուցած քաղաքացիական հասարակության շնորհիվ, դատարանում ՀՀ նախագահի ու իրա շրջապատի հետ ասոցացվախ մի հատ անօրինական բիզնես պատժվի, ծնկաչոք ձեռքդ կհամբուրեմ:


Ապեր չես կարդում գրածս դրա համար էլ թվում ա թե ձեռ եմ առնում: Ուշադիր նայի ցավդ տանեմ: 
Ասում եմ ախպեր ջան, երբ Բակիևը փախավ դրանից հետո....Հաջորդ 5 րոպեի ընթացքում, երբ ընդիմությունը հայտարում էոր ոչ վերահսկում է և բանակաը, և ոստիկանություն և ամեն իչը...

----------


## Rammer

> Ապեր, ես քո է՝ս գրածից հետո Հայաստանում էլ ոչ մի բանից չեմ բողոքում: Իմ արև: Ամեն ինչ արվում ա օրենքի շրջանակներում, ապակիներ չեն կոտրվում, դատարաններ գործում են, ունենք նորմալ ԱԺ ու նախագահ, մարդիկ նորմալ բիզնես են անում, կյանքը խաղաղ ա ու անփորձանք: Մարտի մեկի դեպքերը հրահրողներին, օրինակ Նիլոին ու Սասունին շատ արդար դատել են, լավ են արել: Թող գնան մարդա մի քսան տարի նստեն, որ իմանան ինչ ա նշանակում տաս օր ազատության հրապարակում չարտոնված միտինգ անել, վերջում էլ երբ իշխանությունները լրիվ օրենքի շրջանակներում ցրում են հավաքվածներին, մյասնիկյանի արձանի մոտ կոչեր անել, որ ժողովուրդը պաշտպանվի: Կառուցենք քաղաքացիական հասարակություն: Եկեք մի հատ արհմիություն հիմնենք Ակումբով:


Ապեր մարտի մեկի վիդենները նորից նայի Սասունն ու Նկիոլը մարտի մեկ չեն հրահրել...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ապեր չես կարդում գրածս դրա համար էլ թվում ա թե ձեռ եմ առնում: Ուշադիր նայի ցավդ տանեմ: 
> Ասում եմ ախպեր ջան, երբ Բակիևը փախավ դրանից հետո....Հաջորդ 5 րոպեի ընթացքում, երբ ընդիմությունը հայտարում էոր ոչ վերահսկում է և բանակաը, և ոստիկանություն և ամեն իչը...


Ուզում ես երկու օրվա մեջ դատեր կազմակերպե՞ն: Ապեր, կկազմակերպեն: Արդեն հինգ բանկի վրա ԿԲ-ն կալանք ա դրել, ու դատախազությունը քննում ա գործերը: Մի վռազի:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ձեռի հետ էլ ուսումնասիրենք Կիգիզներին: Քյոք-Բորու են խաղում: Հետո էլ իջնում են քաղաքաք, ու ասում են «բԲարև ձեզ, մեզանից թալանածը եկել ենք հետ տանենք: Որ ժամանակ ունենանք, քաղաքացիական հասարակություն կկառուցենք»: 


Նայեք, իսկականից արտակարգ սիրուն ա:

----------

Tig (15.04.2010), Բիձա (15.04.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Համ էլ ինչ սիրուն քաղաքա ունենք: Իրա վերնիսաժով-բանով, ֆանտաններով: Մի քիչ թալանել, բան ենք արել, բայց արդեն հետքերն էլ չեն մնացել: Էսօր քաղաքում արդեն համարյա վնասների հետքեր չկան, բացի այրված նախագահականից ու դատախազությունից:




Բա մուզոնը ինչ լավն ա…  :Hands Up:

----------

Mephistopheles (15.04.2010), Tig (15.04.2010)

----------


## Rammer

> Ուզում ես երկու օրվա մեջ դատեր կազմակերպե՞ն: Ապեր, կկազմակերպեն: Արդեն հինգ բանկի վրա ԿԲ-ն կալանք ա դրել, ու դատախազությունը քննում ա գործերը: Մի վռազի:


 :Angry2: 
 ՉԷԷԷԷԷԷԷԷԷԷԷԷԷԷ
Ասում եմ այդ գիշեր կամ երեկոյան երբ Բակիևը փախավ թող դրանից հետո այդ քաղաքացիական հասարկությունը չթալաներ այլ սպասեին չգիտեմ մի ամիս մինչև օրինական կպաժտեին: Պարտադիր չէր հենց այդ օրը, պարտադիր է դա հասկանալ:  և եթե չէին հասկանում, նորից եմ ասում Բակիևի փախնելուց 5 րոպե հետո թող Ռոզան հայատարարությամբ հանդես գար ու բացատարերդա քաղաքացիներին: 
Ապեր հիմա իրանց ու Բակիրշևի մեջ ոչ մի տարբերություն չկա: Ու չբերեցիր մի հատ փաստարակ որ այս նոր ղեկավարությունը կամ այդ ժողովորւդը ուզում է դառանալ քաղաքացիական հասրակաություն կամ դառնալ օրինական երկիր...Եթե կա բեր, սպսաում եմ....

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ՉԷԷԷԷԷԷԷԷԷԷԷԷԷԷ
> Ասում եմ այդ գիշեր կամ երեկոյան երբ Բակիևը փախավ թող դրանից հետո այդ քաղաքացիական հասարկությունը չթալաներ այլ սպասեին չգիտեմ մի ամիս մինչև օրինական կպաժտեին: Պարտադիր չէր հենց այդ օրը, պարտադիր է դա հասկանալ:  և եթե չէին հասկանում, նորից եմ ասում Բակիևի փախնելուց 5 րոպե հետո թող Ռոզան հայատարարությամբ հանդես գար ու բացատարերդա քաղաքացիներին: 
> Ապեր հիմա իրանց ու Բակիրշևի մեջ ոչ մի տարբերություն չկա: Ու չբերեցիր մի հատ փաստարակ որ այս նոր ղեկավարությունը կամ այդ ժողովորւդը ուզում է դառանալ քաղաքացիական հասրակաություն կամ դառնալ օրինական երկիր...Եթե կա բեր, սպսաում եմ....


Ռամ ջան, տեսել ես քաղաքակիրթ Հունաստանում ու Ֆրանսիայում ինչեր էին անում: Մենակ փարիզում մի քանի հարյուր մեքենա այրվեց: Աթենքում ակադեմիայի շենքն էին արդեն հայ-հայ այրում: Ապեր, մենք էտ ի՞նչ մի հատ գերքաղաքակիրթ հասարակություն ենք ուզում կառուցել, որը ոչ մի տեսակի բռնություն չի ընդունելու: Ռամ ջան, հզար անգամ զրուցել ենք էս մասին: Բա լյումպենը բորբոքված դուրս ա եկել փողոց, բա ի՞նչ ես ուզում ախպերս: Բա վերքը կրակում են, սպանում են, վերջում էլ մի ամբողջ գիշեր քաղաքում ոչ մի իշխանություն չկար, ինչ էիր ուզում լիներ: 

Ինչ օրինակ ես ակնկալում Ռամ ջան: Ուզում ս փաստաթուղթ առ փաստաթուղթ ստեղ դատական պրոցեսներ քննարկե՞նք: Իսկ ի՞նչ օրինակներ ունենք որ Հայաստանում ենք քաղաքացիական հասարակություն կառուցում: Ամիսը մեկ տեղի ունեցող երթերն ու Ոստիկանապետի երեկվա ելու՞յթն են օրինակները: Բա չե՞ս ուզում սրտանց ասել, փաթթած ունենամ տենց քաղաքացիական հասարակությունը, որտեղ ոստիկանապետը գլխանց սաղին օրորոցի մեջ խեղդած ունի:  

Ու էլի թեմայից շեղվելով ասեմ, ախպերս: Կիրգիստանում լինելու են դատեր, բվայց լինելու ա նաև բռի սեփականություն վերաբաժանում: Սրանից խուսափել հնարավոր չի: Միջին Ասիա, գումարած որ իրոք հասարակությունը դեռևս շվեդիայի կամ նորվեգիայի հասարակություն չի դառել: Բայց ախպերս, եթե դու կարծում ես որ մեր մոտ Ջհանգիրյանը, Արամ Սարգսյանը, Սմբատ Այվազյանը, Ալիկ Արզումանյանը, Զուրաբյանը անհամբեր սպասում են քաղաքացիական հասարակության կառուցմանը, որ դատ կազմակերպեն, ու իրանցից խլված գործերն ու սեփականությունը բռի հետ բերելու ոչ մի ցանկություն չունեն, ըստեղ արդեն, ընկեր պրոֆեսոր, ղալաթ ես արել:  :Hands Up:

----------

davidus (15.04.2010), REAL_ist (16.04.2010), Tig (15.04.2010), Բիձա (15.04.2010)

----------


## Rammer

> Ռամ ջան, տեսել ես քաղաքակիրթ Հունաստանում ու Ֆրանսիայում ինչեր էին անում: Մենակ փարիզում մի քանի հարյուր մեքենա այրվեց: Աթենքում ակադեմիայի շենքն էին արդեն հայ-հայ այրում: Ապեր, մենք էտ ի՞նչ մի հատ գերքաղաքակիրթ հասարակություն ենք ուզում կառուցել, որը ոչ մի տեսակի բռնություն չի ընդունելու: Ռամ ջան, հզար անգամ զրուցել ենք էս մասին: Բա լյումպենը բորբոքված դուրս ա եկել փողոց, բա ի՞նչ ես ուզում ախպերս: Բա վերքը կրակում են, սպանում են, վերջում էլ մի ամբողջ գիշեր քաղաքում ոչ մի իշխանություն չկար, ինչ էիր ուզում լիներ: 
> 
> Ինչ օրինակ ես ակնկալում Ռամ ջան: Ուզում ս փաստաթուղթ առ փաստաթուղթ ստեղ դատական պրոցեսներ քննարկե՞նք: Իսկ ի՞նչ օրինակներ ունենք որ Հայաստանում ենք քաղաքացիական հասարակություն կառուցում: Ամիսը մեկ տեղի ունեցող երթերն ու Ոստիկանապետի երեկվա ելու՞յթն են օրինակները: Բա չե՞ս ուզում սրտանց ասել, փաթթած ունենամ տենց քաղաքացիական հասարակությունը, որտեղ ոստիկանապետը գլխանց սաղին օրորոցի մեջ խեղդած ունի:  
> 
> Ու էլի թեմայից շեղվելով ասեմ, ախպերս: Կիրգիստանում լինելու են դատեր, բվայց լինելու ա նաև բռի սեփականություն վերաբաժանում: Սրանից խուսափել հնարավոր չի: Միջին Ասիա, գումարած որ իրոք հասարակությունը դեռևս շվեդիայի կամ նորվեգիայի հասարակություն չի դառել: Բայց ախպերս, եթե դու կարծում ես որ մեր մոտ Ջհանգիրյանը, Արամ Սարգսյանը, Սմբատ Այվազյանը, Ալիկ Արզումանյանը, Զուրաբյանը անհամբեր սպասում են քաղաքացիական հասարակության կառուցմանը, որ դատ կազմակերպեն, ու իրանցից խլված գործերն ու սեփականությունը բռի հետ բերելու ոչ մի ցանկություն չունեն, ըստեղ արդեն, ընկեր պրոֆեսոր, ղալաթ ես արել:


իմ ղրղըզ բարեկամ  :Hands Up:  համաձայն եմ որ ցանակացած բողոքի ակցիա ժամանակ հնարավոր են որ լինեն և մեծ մասամբ հենց այդպես լինելու որ փոքր խմբեր թալան են անում, ավտո են պաժառ տալիս: Օրինակ Ֆրանսիայում կան տենց արաբներ...Բայց դրանց չափերը այնպիսին չի ինչպես եղավ ձեր մոտ....

Ձաձ ամեն ինչ գալիս ա դրված քաղաքական խնդրից: Այդ խնդիրը կամ ինքնաբուխ ժողովոդրի կողմից է ձևակրեպվում է կամ ընդիմության ղեկավարության կողմից և եթե գնում է հանրային օժանդակություն, համապատասխան զանգված` իրագործվում է: Հիմա ես այսքան ժամանակ հետևում եմ քո դրած  ռեպորտաժները, լուրերին հետևում և չեմ տենում բացի թալանից ուրիշ ոչնին, մեկ էլ այն որ վազեցին մոսկվա բլգասլավենիյա ստանալու...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ապեր մարտի մեկի վիդենները նորից նայի Սասունն ու Նկիոլը մարտի մեկ չեն հրահրել...


Մեր ցածր քաղաքացիական գիտակցությամբ հասարակությունն ա հրահրել, տաս զոհ ա տվել: 

Իրանց ո՞վ էր խնդրում անօրինական միտինգներ անեին, ու սահմանդրության համաձայն չընդունեին ընտրված նաղագահի լիազորությունները: Լևոնը սահմանդրության համաձայն, հիմա քարոզվող ազգային համերաշխության շրջանակներում, պիտի շնորհավորեր Սերժին ու սեղմեր ձեռքը: Էխ Ռամ ջան, ախր էն աստիճանին են ապականել իրականությունը մեր մոտ բոլոր կողմերից, որ մենք էլ արդեն չենք հասկանում թե ինչ ա մեր ուզածը - քաղաքացիական հասարակություն, ազգային համերաշխություն, բողոքի ակցիա, ռուսաստան, ղարաբաղ, նատո, թուրքիա, այնթափցի: 

Կեցցե՛ Կիրգիստանը:

----------

Tig (15.04.2010), Բիձա (15.04.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> իմ ղրղըզ բարեկամ  համաձայն եմ որ ցանակացած բողոքի ակցիա ժամանակ հնարավոր են որ լինեն և մեծ մասամբ հենց այդպես լինելու որ փոքր խմբեր թալան են անում, ավտո են պաժառ տալիս: Օրինակ Ֆրանսիայում կան տենց արաբներ...Բայց դրանց չափերը այնպիսին չի ինչպես եղավ ձեր մոտ....
> 
> Ձաձ ամեն ինչ գալիս ա դրված քաղաքական խնդրից: Այդ խնդիրը կամ ինքնաբուխ ժողովոդրի կողմից է ձևակրեպվում է կամ ընդիմության ղեկավարության կողմից և եթե գնում է հանրային օժանդակություն, համապատասխան զանգված` իրագործվում է: Հիմա ես այսքան ժամանակ հետևում եմ քո դրած  ռեպորտաժները, լուրերին հետևում և չեմ տենում բացի թալանից ուրիշ ոչնին, մեկ էլ այն որ վազեցին մոսկվա բլգասլավենիյա ստանալու...


Ռամ ջան, քո թալանը գնահատվել է ընդհանուր առմամ յոթ միլիոն՝ Լֆիկի երկու օրվա եկամտի չափով: Արդեն էսօր ես թալանի հետքերը էլ չեմ տեսնում: Կես ամիս հետո լրիվ վերականգնված կլինի: Կամ ինչի՞ համար ես տենց անհանգստանում - քաղաքի կենտրոնում սուպերմարքեթ ունե՞ս: Ապեր, Հայաստանում մեծ հաշվով երկրի ողջ սեփականությունն ու տնտեսությունը մի քանի հոգու ձեռն ա: Սաղ երկիրը, ոնց որ ստեղ, պետականով ու սեփականով, մի քսան ղզլբաշով տիրություն են անում: Ափսոսալուտ իմաստը չեմ հասկանում: 

Իսկ Մոկսվա վազելուն արին հանգիստ թողնենք, մարդ կար երկու տարի առաջվանից, մինչև բողոքի ակցիաները սկսելն էր արդեն իրա ելույթներում Մոսկվայի բլագասլավնենին կպցնում: Մոկվա էլ էր թռնում, մինչև ընտրությունները: 

Ապեր, մեր ընդդիմությունը կիրգիզ ընդդիմությունից տարբերվում ա մի բանով - սրանք անգրագետ են ու չեն վախենում պատասխանատվությունից ու պրյամոյ ասում են էն ինչ պիտի արվի, մերոնք գրագետ են ու վախենում են պատասխանատվությունից, դրա համար էլ ցրողական քաղաքացիական հասարակություն են կառուցում ու փաստեր են արձանագրում: Մեր մեջ ասած գրագետ ԲՏ-ն անգրագետ ԲՏ-ից ավելի վտանգավոր ա:

----------

Բիձա (15.04.2010)

----------


## Rammer

> Մեր ցածր քաղաքացիական գիտակցությամբ հասարակությունն ա հրահրել, տաս զոհ ա տվել: 
> 
> Իրանց ո՞վ էր խնդրում անօրինական միտինգներ անեին, ու սահմանդրության համաձայն չընդունեին ընտրված նաղագահի լիազորությունները: Լևոնը սահմանդրության համաձայն, հիմա քարոզվող ազգային համերաշխության շրջանակներում, պիտի շնորհավորեր Սերժին ու սեղմեր ձեռքը: Էխ Ռամ ջան, ախր էն աստիճանին են ապականել իրականությունը մեր մոտ բոլոր կողմերից, որ մենք էլ արդեն չենք հասկանում թե ինչ ա մեր ուզածը - քաղաքացիական հասարակություն, ազգային համերաշխություն, բողոքի ակցիա, ռուսաստան, ղարաբաղ, նատո, թուրքիա, այնթափցի: 
> 
> Կեցցե՛ Կիրգիստանը:


Էս ինչ անարիական կամ չ արիական կոչեր են...պիտի ասեիր Փառք Կիրգիստանին: :Hands Up: 
Ապեր Հայաստոնում չկա քաղ հասարակություն, կան դրանց փոքր սերմերը...Մարտի մեկըի զոհերին սպանել են իշխանությունները:

Ձաձ մի բան ասեմ: Ես չեմ ասում որ ընդհանարպես մերժում եմ բռնությամբ իշխանության տապալելու ճանապարհը: Բայց դա պետք է հաշվարկով արդարացված լինի: Մեզ մոտ դա ռիսկային է...

----------


## Երվանդ

> ՉԷԷԷԷԷԷԷԷԷԷԷԷԷԷ
> Ասում եմ այդ գիշեր կամ երեկոյան երբ Բակիևը փախավ թող դրանից հետո այդ քաղաքացիական հասարկությունը չթալաներ այլ սպասեին չգիտեմ մի ամիս մինչև օրինական կպաժտեին: Պարտադիր չէր հենց այդ օրը, պարտադիր է դա հասկանալ:  և եթե չէին հասկանում, նորից եմ ասում Բակիևի փախնելուց 5 րոպե հետո թող Ռոզան հայատարարությամբ հանդես գար ու բացատարերդա քաղաքացիներին: 
> Ապեր հիմա իրանց ու Բակիրշևի մեջ ոչ մի տարբերություն չկա: Ու չբերեցիր մի հատ փաստարակ որ այս նոր ղեկավարությունը կամ այդ ժողովորւդը ուզում է դառանալ քաղաքացիական հասրակաություն կամ դառնալ օրինական երկիր...Եթե կա բեր, սպսաում եմ....


Աաաա դե կզցրիք էլի ձեր քաղաքացիական հասարակությամբ, ում հոմբաթին ա պետք որ քո հասարակությունը քաղաքացիական ա, էտ հլը շատ մեծ հարց ա էլի, իրականում քո մոտ ա քաղաքացիական հասարակություն թե իրանց, եթե էտ նույն քղաքացիական հասարակության անդմաների վրա կարան ջիպ քշեն ու ոչ մի կերպ չպատժվեն, իսկ թալանի պահը կարաք էտքան չթմբկահարեք, միշտ էլ ցանկացած տեղ էլ, կա ինչ որ զանգված որը դուրս ա էկել հենց հնարավոր շահի ակնկալիքով, տենց մասսա կար նաև մեր մոտ, հերիք ա դրանցից մեկն ու մեկը խանութ մտնի, լիքը մարդիկ կհետևեն, կարողա ղրղզ գաղափարի համար վիզ դրող ընդիմադիրներն էլ հեռու են էղել թալանից:

----------

REAL_ist (16.04.2010), Բիձա (15.04.2010), Տրիբուն (15.04.2010)

----------


## Rammer

> Աաաա դե կզցրիք էլի ձեր քաղաքացիական հասարակությամբ, ում հոմբաթին ա պետք որ քո հասարակությունը քաղաքացիական ա, էտ հլը շատ մեծ հարց ա էլի, իրականում քո մոտ ա քաղաքացիական հասարակություն թե իրանց, եթե էտ նույն քղաքացիական հասարակության անդմաների վրա կարան ջիպ քշեն ու ոչ մի կերպ չպատժվեն, իսկ թալանի պահը կարաք էտքան չթմբկահարեք, միշտ էլ ցանկացած տեղ էլ, կա ինչ որ զանգված որը դուրս ա էկել հենց հնարավոր շահի ակնկալիքով, տենց մասսա կար նաև մեր մոտ, հերիք ա դրանցից մեկն ու մեկը խանութ մտնի, լիքը մարդիկ կհետևեն, կարողա ղրղզ գաղափարի համար վիզ դրող ընդիմադիրներն էլ հեռու են էղել թալանից:


Ձաձ հոմբաթը ինչ ա կամ ով ա? :LOL:  
Հայաստանում էլ չկա քաղ հասարակաություն` ոչ իմ հոմբաթի, ոչ քո... ընենց որ կարաս հոմբաթին ասես որ չանհանգստանա :LOL:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Ձաձ հոմբաթը ինչ ա կամ ով ա? 
> Հայաստանում էլ չկա քաղ հասարակաություն` ոչ իմ հոմբաթի, ոչ քո... ընենց որ կարաս հոմբաթին ասես որ չանհանգստանա


Էսօր որ հանդիպման գաս կարամ ծանոթացնեմ հետը :Jpit: , դնում մարդկանց արած հեղափոխությունը նսեմացնում եք ախպեր ջան, անկիրթ են, թալան ա տեղի ունեցել, նեղ աչք են, հետո անարդյունք ա լինելու, անարդյունք չի, եթե ժողովուրդը թալանով ու ջարդով նախագահ ա տապալել , էտ չի կարա անարդյունք լինի, եթե նույնիսկ նոր գալացողները ավելի կաշառակեր լինեն, Եվրոպայում հեղափոխություններ ա էղել, որի արդյունքում իշխանության եկածները շատ ավելի վատ են եղել, բայց տենց հեղափոխությունների արդյունքում իրնաց մոտ տարիների ընթացքում ձևավորվել ա քաղաքացիական գիտակցություն, որի արդյունքում էլ քաղաքացիական հասարակություն, այլ կերպ քաղացիական գիտակցություն ձևավորել հնարավոր չի:

----------

Ariadna (15.04.2010), Chilly (15.04.2010), davidus (15.04.2010), REAL_ist (16.04.2010), Tig (15.04.2010), Բիձա (15.04.2010), Տրիբուն (15.04.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> էտ չի կարա անարդյունք լինի


Լրիվ համաձայն եմ, երբեք չի կարող իշխանությանը տապալումը անարդյունք լինել: Երբե՛ք: Բայց նման դեպքերում խիստ մեծ հավանականություն կա, որ արդյունքը բացասական ա  :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Լրիվ համաձայն եմ, երբեք չի կարող իշխանությանը տապալումը անարդյունք լինել: Երբե՛ք: Բայց նման դեպքերում խիստ մեծ հավանականություն կա, որ արդյունքը բացասական ա


Որ հանկարծ մեր մոտ բացասական արդյունք չլինի, Կեցցե՛ Սերժը: Փա՛ռք Սերժին:

----------


## Chuk

> Որ հանկարծ մեր մոտ բացասական արդյունք չլինի, Կեցցե՛ Սերժը: Փա՛ռք Սերժին:


Ձյաձս, դու դեռ հարցերիս չես պատասխանել, ինչը կարող եմ ընդունել որպես սխալիդ գիտակցում, կամ էլ ասելիք չունենալ: 
Բայց նորից շարունակում ես անկապ սարկազմով:
Մեր մոտ էլ ա ընթացքը բացասական: Ներկա պահին: Ու հնարավոր ա, որ բացասական էլ շարունակվի:
Բայց էդ Ղրզստանի հետ ու էնտեղի իրադարձությունների հետ կապ չունի, էնպես որ առաջարկում եմ սարկազմդ խնամքով ծալել ու խորը տեղավորել ծոցագրպանումդ:

հ.գ. Հետաքրքիր ա, Տրիբուն ձյա, քո մտքերի հաջորդ տատանումը ե՞րբ ա լինելու ու կարծիքդ հերթական անգամ գլխի վրա շուռ տաս՝ ինչ-որ բանի տրամադրության տակ ընկնելով  :Wink:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ձյաձս, դու դեռ հարցերիս չես պատասխանել, ինչը կարող եմ ընդունել որպես սխալիդ գիտակցում, կամ էլ ասելիք չունենալ: 
> Բայց նորից շարունակում ես անկապ սարկազմով:
> Մեր մոտ էլ ա ընթացքը բացասական: Ներկա պահին: Ու հնարավոր ա, որ բացասական էլ շարունակվի:
> Բայց էդ Ղրզստանի հետ ու էնտեղի իրադարձությունների հետ կապ չունի, էնպես որ առաջարկում եմ սարկազմդ խնամքով ծալել ու խորը տեղավորել ծոցագրպանումդ:
> 
> հ.գ. Հետաքրքիր ա, Տրիբուն ձյա, քո մտքերի հաջորդ տատանումը ե՞րբ ա լինելու ու կարծիքդ հերթական անգամ գլխի վրա շուռ տաս՝ ինչ-որ բանի տրամադրության տակ ընկնելով


Ապեր, հարցերիդ ցուցակը աչքիցս վրիպել ա: 

Իմ մտքերի տատանումը երբեք չի կանգնելու, քանի որ ցանկացած նորմալ մարդու նման ես էլ եմ ի վիճակի շրջապատումս տեղի ունեցող երևույթները վերլուծել ու հայացքներս վերագնահատել: Բայց խոստանում եմ կայունանալ էն պահին երբ «Սերժիկ հեռացի՛ր», «Մանվել, Մանվել» գոռացնողը դադարի «Ազգային համերաշխություն» քարոզելուց, իսկ «երկու տարում ավգյան ախոռները մաքրողը» կդադարի երկու տարի հետո «քաղաքացիական հասարակություն կառուցելուց»: Տատանումը էս ա Չուկ ջան, թե չէ իմ տատանումից ոչ մեկին վնաս չկա:

----------

Բիձա (15.04.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր, հարցերիդ ցուցակը աչքիցս վրիպել ա: 
> 
> Իմ մտքերի տատանումը երբեք չի կանգնելու, քանի որ ցանկացած նորմալ մարդու նման ես էլ եմ ի վիճակի շրջապատումս տեղի ունեցող երևույթները վերլուծել ու հայացքներս վերագնահատել: Բայց խոստանում եմ կայունանալ էն պահին երբ «Սերժիկ հեռացի՛ր», «Մանվել, Մանվել» գոռացնողը դադարի «Ազգային համերաշխություն» քարոզելուց, իսկ «երկու տարում ավգյան ախոռները մաքրողը» կդադարի երկու տարի հետո «քաղաքացիական հասարակություն կառուցելուց»: Տատանումը էս ա Չուկ ջան, թե չէ իմ տատանումից ոչ մեկին վնաս չկա:


Լավ ապեր  :Hands Up: 

հ.գ. Ներիր, չհավատացի վրիպելու մասին գրածիդ

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Լավ ապեր 
> 
> հ.գ. Ներիր, չհավատացի վրիպելու մասին գրածիդ


Զատո շոնրհակալեմ որ տատանվելու մասին գրածս լավ հասկացար  :Hands Up: 

Ապեր, մի դժվարացի, մի հատ կետերով քոփի աարա ստեղ հարցերդ նորից, խոստանում առաջին իսկ հնարավորության դեպքում առաձին ելույթով անդրադառնալ դրանց:

----------


## Chuk

> Զատո շոնրհակալեմ որ տատանվելու մասին գրածս լավ հասկացար 
> 
> Ապեր, մի դժվարացի, մի հատ կետերով քոփի աարա ստեղ հարցերդ նորից, խոստանում առաջին իսկ հնարավորության դեպքում առաձին ելույթով անդրադառնալ դրանց:


Ժամանակավրեպ ա  :Smile: 
Իսկ տատանումների մասին գրածդ շատ ճիշտ բաներ էին, սակայն ես կարծում եմ, որ դու առավել տրամադրությունների տակ ընկնելով ես կարծիք փոխում, կարծիքդ տատանվում: Բայց դե հիմա որ սա ասում եմ, մի ստվար զանգված ինձ մեղադրելու է անձնական պիտակ կպցնելու մեջ, էնպես որ ավելի լավ է կարծիքս ինձ քաշեմ ու ապրեմ  :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ախպրտիք, ես հլա չեմ շտապում կարծիք կազմելու թե էս հեղափոխությունը ինչով ա վերջանալու… իրանք 5 տարի առաջ մի հատ արել էին ու միջազգային հանրությունը (չասեք տենց բան չկա… ) ոգևորված էր… էս անգամ կողքից նայեց ու հետո վերջում ասեց "OK որ արել եք ուրեմն տենց ա" առանձնապես շատ մի ոգևորություն չապրեցին… հնարավոր ա որ սա դառնա խրոնիկ, չեմ ուզում պնդել, բայց 21րդ դարում զինված արյունալի հեղափոխությունը հիմնականում լինում ա աֆրիկական կամ ասիական պետություններում և ուղղված ա իշխանության լծակներին տիրանալու այլ ոչ թե դեմոկրատական կամ ազատ երկիր ստեղծելուն… Կիրգիզներն արդեն մի անգամ արեցին ու պարզվեց որ զուտ լծակներին տիրանալու համար էր… գարանտիա չկա որ սա էլ տենց չի լինի, բայց նաև շանս էլ կա որ իսկապես մի բան ստացվելու ա… մի ֆակտոր էլ կա, երբ հեղափոխությունները սենց հեշտ են լինում սա խոսում ա երկրի թուլության ու պետական համակարգի թերզարգացածության մասին (կարծեմ ուզում են սահմանադրություն գրեն), դրան գումարած էլ հյուսիս-հարավ ճեղքվածքը… էս ամենից ելնելով իմ համար դժվար ա միանշանակ կարծիք կազմել ու վիճել թե սա առաջընթաց էր թե կարող ա տանի դիսինտեգրացիայի… Տրիբունն էս տեսակետից լավ էքսպրտ ա… 

ես հայկական վարյանտի հետ չէի համեմատի քանի որ բացի մենաշնորհից ու կաշառակերությունից մենք ուրիշ նմանություն չունենք… Ղարաբաղի հարցը, մեր հարաբերությունները մեր հարևանների հետ ռուս-արևմտյան շահերը տարածաշրջանում ու էլի մի վագոն խնդիր որ չնշեցի մեր վիճակն ավելի բարդ ա դարձնում ու միանշանակ վազել արյունահեղության էդքան էֆֆեկտիվ չի … 

… միջազգային հանրություն կա ժող, ու էսօր ինքն ա Սերժի հետևը գերան մտցնում ու մեր բյուդջեն լցնում, իսկ քաղաքացիական հասարակությունն ավելի կարևոր ա քան ռեսուրսը էսօր Մեքսիկոն ռեսուրս ունի, բայց քաղաքացիական հասարակություն չունի ու սովից սատկում են, Ճապոնիան ոչ մի ռեսուրս չունի, բայց աշխարհի ամենամեծ տնտեսություններից մեկն ունի…

----------

Artgeo (15.04.2010), Chilly (15.04.2010), Chuk (15.04.2010)

----------


## Rammer

> Էսօր որ հանդիպման գաս կարամ ծանոթացնեմ հետը, դնում մարդկանց արած հեղափոխությունը նսեմացնում եք ախպեր ջան, անկիրթ են, թալան ա տեղի ունեցել, նեղ աչք են, հետո անարդյունք ա լինելու, անարդյունք չի, եթե ժողովուրդը թալանով ու ջարդով նախագահ ա տապալել , էտ չի կարա անարդյունք լինի, եթե նույնիսկ նոր գալացողները ավելի կաշառակեր լինեն, Եվրոպայում հեղափոխություններ ա էղել, որի արդյունքում իշխանության եկածները շատ ավելի վատ են եղել, բայց տենց հեղափոխությունների արդյունքում իրնաց մոտ տարիների ընթացքում ձևավորվել ա քաղաքացիական գիտակցություն, որի արդյունքում էլ քաղաքացիական հասարակություն, այլ կերպ քաղացիական գիտակցություն ձևավորել հնարավոր չի:


Ապեր ով ա նսեմացրել? Եր ջան ես ասում եմ որ բռնության ձևով իշխանություն տապալելը արդարացված է եթե մնացած բոլոր ճանապարհները սպառված են և հստակ երևում է որ շատ մեծ հավանակթւյունը որ այդ արնահեղություններից հետո երկրում փոփոխություն է լինելու...Մեր դեպքում դա հիմա գնահատվում է չափազանց ռիսկային և անհեռանկարային:
Հետո մի կարևոր հարց էլ կա: Մենք Ֆրանսիա չենք ապեր ու չենք կարող հազարավոր զոհեր տալ: Փոխարենը կարող ենք խելացի լինել ու նորից հեծանիվ չհնարել, այլ օգտագրծելով հենց նույն Եվրոպայի քաղաքական և պատմական փորձը ու նորմալ երկիր կառուցենք:
Բայց էլի եմ ասում, բացառաված չի որ վաղը մյուս օրը Հայաստանյան քաղաքական կյանքում այնպիսի փոփոխություններ լինեն, որ իշխանափոխություն լինի բռնի ուժով: Բայց շատ քիչ հավանակա է որ դա էլի չի լինի Ղրղզների տարբերակով...

----------

Chuk (15.04.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

Տրիբուն ախպեր, իզուր էլ քյալլա ես տալիս։ ՀՀՇ–ն չի կարողացել հեղափոխություն անել, ու էդ չկարողանալը համարել է ոչ թե պարտություն, այլ խոշոր ստրատեգիական քայլ։ Որոշ ամբիցիոզներ պարզապես սեփական պարտությունը ընդունելու ունակություն ու համարձակություն չունեն։ Բա խո չէի՞ն հիասթափեցնելու համակիրներին, որ «հաղթելու ենք» ու «հաղթել ենք» լոզունգները պուչիկի պես տրաքել են։ Թե չէ որ ամբոխը մարտի մեկի գիշերը նախագահականը գրավեր, կարող ա Լևոնը հանկարծ ու ասեր ինձ պետք չի, Սերժին հետ բերեք տեղը հա՞… :Tongue:  Նա նույնսիկ դուխ չուներ, որ ակտիվ մասսային մի քիչ քաջալերեր, գնային առաջ։ Էստեղ էլ չհամակերպված մարդիկ տռուպի մոտ ոչ միայն կենդանության նշաններ են փորձում նկատել, այլ նույնսիկ փորձում են ապացուցել որ տռուպը հեսա կարող է հելնի վազի էլ… Անիմաստ է տրամաբանությամբ որևէ բան համոզելը մարդկանց, որոնք հավատքով են առաջնորդվում։ Սկզբունքորեն լավ է, որ Լևոնի պես վախկոտը արդյունքի չհասավ ու այդպես էլ պիտի լիներ։

----------

Բիձա (15.04.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ժամանակավրեպ ա 
> Իսկ տատանումների մասին գրածդ շատ ճիշտ բաներ էին, սակայն ես կարծում եմ, որ դու առավել տրամադրությունների տակ ընկնելով ես կարծիք փոխում, կարծիքդ տատանվում: Բայց դե հիմա որ սա ասում եմ, մի ստվար զանգված ինձ մեղադրելու է անձնական պիտակ կպցնելու մեջ, էնպես որ ավելի լավ է կարծիքս ինձ քաշեմ ու ապրեմ


Ապեր, արի երկու տարի Հայաստանում սթից մթից միտինգ բան արա, հետո մեկ էլ արի մի տեղ որտեղ աչքիդ առաջ կրակում են ու մարդկանց են սպանում, հետո էլ մառադյոռոըթյուն ա սկսվում, ու տենամ թե քանի ռեակցիա դու կունենաս: 
1. Վախենում ես կաշվիդ համար, քանի որ որպես միջազգային հանրության ներևկայացուցիչ հնարավոր առաջին мишень կարաս լինես: Հանուն Կիրգիզների էլ, ինչքան էլ սիրեմ էս երկիրը, զալոժնիկ լինելու կամ առղջությանս վնաս հասցնելու կամ կյանքից զրկվելու ցանկություն չունեմ: Առաջին օրը, ուղիղ նախագահականի հետևից եմ ծլկել: Պռոպկի մեջով, ու իմ մեքենայից երեք մեքենա առաջ գնացող գերմանացիների երկու ավտոները քարերով լղեցին: Լավ էր իրանց բան չարին, արագ տեղափոխեցին ուրիշ մեքենաների մեջ: 
2. Տեսնում ես, որ սարեցիները իջան քաղաք ու մենթերի ու օմոնի վրով անցնելով գրավեցին նախագահականն ու մնացածը: Մտածում ես, որ հեսա բառդակ ա սկսվելու, իսկ դու տնից, տեղից, կնիկ երեխեքից հեռու ես, օդանավակայանն էլ փակել են: 
3. Գիշերը ուղիղ տանդ տակը խանութները թալանում են, ու առավոտը մի հատ չխմած բուտկից երկու բուխանկա հաց ես առնում իրեք շիշ էլ ջուր: Ու ասում ես, իմ արև սոված կոտորվելու նեք հեսա: 
4. Մյուս օրը առավտը դուրս ես գալիս քաղաք, սաղ նորմալ ա, մենակ նախագահին են Ս արել, հեղափոխություն են արել, մի քիչ էլ թալանել են: 
5.  Անցած գնացածը անալիզ ես անում, ու հասկանում ես, որ քաղաքացիական հասարակությունը ֆուֆլոյա, կիրգիզներին էլ հալալ ա:

----------

One_Way_Ticket (16.04.2010), REAL_ist (16.04.2010), Բիձա (15.04.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր, արի երկու տարի Հայաստանում սթից մթից միտինգ բան արա, հետո մեկ էլ արի մի տեղ որտեղ աչքիդ առաջ կրակում են ու մարդկանց են սպանում, հետո էլ մառադյոռոըթյուն ա սկսվում, ու տենամ թե քանի ռեակցիա դու կունենաս: 
> 1. Վախենում ես կաշվիդ համար, քանի որ որպես միջազգային հանրության ներևկայացուցիչ հնարավոր առաջին мишень կարաս լինես: Հանուն Կիրգիզների էլ, ինչքան էլ սիրեմ էս երկիրը, զալոժնիկ լինելու կամ առղջությանս վնաս հասցնելու կամ կյանքից զրկվելու ցանկություն չունեմ: Առաջին օրը, ուղիղ նախագահականի հետևից եմ ծլկել: Պռոպկի մեջով, ու իմ մեքենայից երեք մեքենա առաջ գնացող գերմանացիների երկու ավտոները քարերով լղեցին: Լավ էր իրանց բան չարին, արագ տեղափոխեցին ուրիշ մեքենաների մեջ: 
> 2. Տեսնում ես, որ սարեցիները իջան քաղաք ու մենթերի ու օմոնի վրով անցնելով գրավեցին նախագահականն ու մնացածը: Մտածում ես, որ հեսա բառդակ ա սկսվելու, իսկ դու տնից, տեղից, կնիկ երեխեքից հեռու ես, օդանավակայանն էլ փակել են: 
> 3. Գիշերը ուղիղ տանդ տակը խանութները թալանում են, ու առավոտը մի հատ չխմած բուտկից երկու բուխանկա հաց ես առնում իրեք շիշ էլ ջուր: Ու ասում ես, իմ արև սոված կոտորվելու նեք հեսա: 
> 4. Մյուս օրը առավտը դուրս ես գալիս քաղաք, սաղ նորմալ ա, մենակ նախագահին են Ս արել, հեղափոխություն են արել, մի քիչ էլ թալանել են: 
> 5.  Անցած գնացածը անալիզ ես անում, ու հասկանում ես, թո քաղաքացիական հասարակությունը ֆուֆլոյա, կիրգիզներին էլ հալալ ա:


Հասկացա քեզ (ու միշտ էլ հասկացել եմ, բայց երբ որ առաջին օրը բան էի ասում, թռնում էիր դեմքիս, թե դու չգիտես, դու մի խոսի, սրանք ընդամենը թալանչի են, հիմա էլ նույն ասածներիս համար ուրիշ պահով ես թռնում, թե դու չգիտես, դու ստեղ չես, սրանք նորմալ քաղաքացիական հասարակություն են կառուցում: Իսկ ես ինչքան էլ քեզ հարգում եմ ու գնահատում եմ քո անմիջական դիտորդ լինելը, էդ ոճից տրաքում եմ, երբ ասում են. «ես անձամբ մեջն եմ եղել, դու մի խոսի, դու չես տեսել»: Անձամբ մեջը լինելը շատ բաներ ուրիշ կողմից ա ցույց տալիս, անձամբ մեջը չլինելն էլ լիքը ուրիշ բաներ ա կողքից ու գուցե ավելի ճշմարիտ ցույց տալիս: Խնդրում ու առաջարկում եմ այսուհետ այդպես իմ կամ որևէ ուրիշ մեկի խոսքը չփորձել կտրել)  :Smile: 
Վերջին եզրակացությանդ հետ համաձայն չեմ (քաղաքացիական հասարակության մասին):

----------


## Chuk

> Տրիբուն ախպեր, իզուր էլ քյալլա ես տալիս։ ՀՀՇ–ն չի կարողացել հեղափոխություն անել, ու էդ չկարողանալը համարել է ոչ թե պարտություն, այլ խոշոր ստրատեգիական քայլ։ Որոշ ամբիցիոզներ պարզապես սեփական պարտությունը ընդունելու ունակություն ու համարձակություն չունեն։ Բա խո չէի՞ն հիասթափեցնելու համակիրներին, որ «հաղթելու ենք» ու «հաղթել ենք» լոզունգները պուչիկի պես տրաքել են։ Թե չէ որ ամբոխը մարտի մեկի գիշերը նախագահականը գրավեր, կարող ա Լևոնը հանկարծ ու ասեր ինձ պետք չի, Սերժին հետ բերեք տեղը հա՞… Նա նույնսիկ դուխ չուներ, որ ակտիվ մասսային մի քիչ քաջալերեր, գնային առաջ։ Էստեղ էլ չհամակերպված մարդիկ տռուպի մոտ ոչ միայն կենդանության նշաններ են փորձում նկատել, այլ նույնսիկ փորձում են ապացուցել որ տռուպը հեսա կարող է հելնի վազի էլ… Անիմաստ է տրամաբանությամբ որևէ բան համոզելը մարդկանց, որոնք հավատքով են առաջնորդվում։ Սկզբունքորեն լավ է, որ Լևոնի պես վախկոտը արդյունքի չհասավ ու այդպես էլ պիտի լիներ։


 Ամե՛ն:
Երեկոյան Վեստում ենք լինելու, եթե կուզես, միացիր:

----------


## davidus

> Հետո մի կարևոր հարց էլ կա: Մենք Ֆրանսիա չենք ապեր ու չենք կարող հազարավոր զոհեր տալ: *Փոխարենը կարող ենք խելացի լինել ու նորից հեծանիվ չհնարել, այլ օգտագրծելով հենց նույն Եվրոպայի քաղաքական և պատմական փորձը ու նորմալ երկիր կառուցենք:*
> Բայց էլի եմ ասում, *բացառաված չի* որ վաղը մյուս օրը Հայաստանյան քաղաքական կյանքում այնպիսի փոփոխություններ լինեն, որ իշխանափոխություն լինի բռնի ուժով: Բայց շատ քիչ հավանակա է որ դա էլի չի լինի Ղրղզների տարբերակով...


Ram ջան, ոնց քցում-բռնում եմ, դու աչքիս Հայաստանում չես ապրում ապեր:  :Smile: 

Ղրղզները, ամեն դեպքում, արդեն գիտեն, որ իրենց երկիրը էլ նույնը չի: Լավ, թե վատ, ժամանակը ցույց կտա, բայց մի բան ակնհայտ ու անհերքելի է, որ ղրղզը կարողացել է վռնդել իրեն "նեղացնողին": Էս անգամ 5000-ի դեմ դուրս եկավ, վաղը հաստատ 10 կամ 20 հազարի դեմ էլ դուրս կգա, որովհետև գիտի, որ կհաղթի: Ու կհաղթի ոչ թե գոռգոռալով, հայտարարությւոններով ու լոզունգներով, այլ մենթ տփելով:

----------

Բիձա (15.04.2010), Տրիբուն (15.04.2010)

----------


## Artgeo

Պուծինը 20 մլն անհատույց և 30 մլն պարտքով ա տալիս։ Կամ հակառակը, հաստատ չեմ հիշում։

+ գազ, նավթ, ապրանքներ գնելու խոստում և այլն և այլն։ 

Տեսնես ինչո՞ւ…

----------

Rammer (15.04.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հասկացա քեզ (ու միշտ էլ հասկացել եմ, բայց երբ որ առաջին օրը բան էի ասում, թռնում էիր դեմքիս, թե դու չգիտես, դու մի խոսի, սրանք ընդամենը թալանչի են, հիմա էլ նույն ասածներիս համար ուրիշ պահով ես թռնում, թե դու չգիտես, դու ստեղ չես, սրանք նորմալ քաղաքացիական հասարակություն են կառուցում: Իսկ ես ինչքան էլ քեզ հարգում եմ ու գնահատում եմ քո անմիջական դիտորդ լինելը, էդ ոճից տրաքում եմ, երբ ասում են. «ես անձամբ մեջն եմ եղել, դու մի խոսի, դու չես տեսել»: Անձամբ մեջը լինելը շատ բաներ ուրիշ կողմից ա ցույց տալիս, անձամբ մեջը չլինելն էլ լիքը ուրիշ բաներ ա կողքից ու գուցե ավելի ճշմարիտ ցույց տալիս: Խնդրում ու առաջարկում եմ այսուհետ այդպես իմ կամ որևէ ուրիշ մեկի խոսքը չփորձել կտրել) 
> Վերջին եզրակացությանդ հետ համաձայն չեմ (քաղաքացիական հասարակության մասին):


Ապեր, էլի եմ ասում, թալանչի են, էն էլ ինչ ձևի: Ես մի տեղ ասե՞լ եմ որ թալանչի չեն: Հիմա էլ եմ ասում: Մոնղոլական, ազգային, ազատագրական ավանդույթ ա: Վարյանտ կա թալանելու պիտի թալանվի: Հատկապես որ «քաղաք» հասկացողությունը իրանց այնքան էլ հոգեհարազատ չի: 

Գումարած, ասել եմ ու էլի ասում եմ, որ էս պահին բացարձակապես տեղյակ չեմ ու չեմ կարող ասել, թե ինչ են կառուցում: Կլանայնությունը մոնղելների մոտ ահավոր զարգացած ա, մեզանից բեթար: Հնարավոր ա, որ սեփականություն վերաբաժանեն ու ոչ մի բան ըստ էության չփոծվի: Բայց ասել եմ ու էլի ասում եմ. 
- Նախ կիրգիզները ստացել են հնարավորություն որևէ բան դզելու, որից մենք զրկված ենք: 
- Եթե կիրգիզները ոչ մի բան էլ չկարողացան կառուցել իրանց երկրում երկու հեղափոխությունից հետո, դա չի նաշանակում որ մեր թսան պահվածքն արդարացված է, ու մենք ենք մեր էս պահվածքով որևէ բան ենք կարողանալու կառուցել: 
- Կիրգիզ ընդդիմությունը  թալանի ցանկությամբ տոգորված, բայց բողոքական զանգվածին առանց մի գրամ վախենալու ու լրիվ պատասխանատվությունը իր վրա վերցնելով տարավ բունտի:
- Ուժային գործողությունները ու բոււնտը դեռ չեն նշանակում որ Հայաստանում էլ նույն ձևի թալան կլինի: 
- Եթե լինի էլ, ոչինչ, բան չկա, թող մի քիչ էլ լինի: 
*- Կիրգիզները չգիտեն ինչ ա քաղաքացիական հասարակությունը, չեն էլ ուզում իմանալ, թքած ունեն դրա վրա, բայց իրենց ազատությունների վրա բռնացողին խիստ պատժում են, արդեն երկրորդ անգամ:* 

Հիմա հասկացա՞ր միքտս, ու գրածներս հատ-հատ մեջբերոլով, ասա թե որտեղ եմ տատանվել ու որտեղ եմ կարծիքս փոխել:

----------

REAL_ist (16.04.2010), Բիձա (15.04.2010)

----------


## Rammer

> Ram ջան, ոնց քցում-բռնում եմ, դու աչքիս Հայաստանում չես ապրում ապեր: 
> 
> Ղրղզները, ամեն դեպքում, արդեն գիտեն, որ իրենց երկիրը էլ նույնը չի: Լավ, թե վատ, ժամանակը ցույց կտա, բայց մի բան ակնհայտ ու անհերքելի է, որ ղրղզը կարողացել է վռնդել իրեն "նեղացնողին": Էս անգամ 5000-ի դեմ դուրս եկավ, վաղը հաստատ 10 կամ 20 հազարի դեմ էլ դուրս կգա, որովհետև գիտի, որ կհաղթի: Ու կհաղթի ոչ թե գոռգոռալով, հայտարարությւոններով ու լոզունգներով, այլ մենթ տփելով:


Ապեր իրենց ամբողջ երկրի բանկն ա կարծեմ այդքան...Հետո ապեր շատ դժվարա ասել թե վաղը ինչ կլինի, եթե իրենց բանակը ու զինված ուժերը ավելի ուժեղ լինեն ու բռնապետն էլ դրսի աջակցությունը ունենա...

Ես այսօր դեմ եմ որ նույն սցենարը կրկնվի Հայաստանում. Ինչու?
1. Քանի դեռ լուծված չէ Ղարաբաղի հարցը:
2. Քանի Հայաստանը Ռուսական ֆորպոստ է:
3. Քանի Հայաստանում կան 5000 դրամանոցներ:
4. Քանի սպառված չեն այլ ճանապարհները...

----------


## Rammer

> Պուծինը 20 մլն անհատույց և 30 մլն պարտքով ա տալիս։ Կամ հակառակը, հաստատ չեմ հիշում։
> 
> + գազ, նավթ, ապրանքներ գնելու խոստում և այլն և այլն։ 
> 
> Տեսնես ինչո՞ւ…


Ռոզան իրան բեսամթ դզել ա... :LOL: 

Հ.Գ. Տրիբուն ջան վերջ կարաս էլ չանհանգաստանաս ապեր Կիրգիզիան էլ Հայաստնի պես նույն կեղտի մեջ ա... :Jpit:

----------


## Rammer

> Ապեր, էլի եմ ասում, թալանչի են, էն էլ ինչ ձևի: Ես մի տեղ ասե՞լ եմ որ թալանչի չեն: Հիմա էլ եմ ասում: Մոնղոլական, ազգային, ազատագրական ավանդույթ ա: Վարյանտ կա թալանելու պիտի թալանվի: Հատկապես որ «քաղաք» հասկացողությունը իրանց այնքան էլ հոգեհարազատ չի: 
> 
> Գումարած, ասել եմ ու էլի ասում եմ, որ էս պահին բացարձակապես տեղյակ չեմ ու չեմ կարող ասել, թե ինչ են կառուցում: Կլանայնությունը մոնղելների մոտ ահավոր զարգացած ա, մեզանից բեթար: Հնարավոր ա, որ սեփականություն վերաբաժանեն ու ոչ մի բան ըստ էության չփոծվի: Բայց ասել եմ ու էլի ասում եմ. 
> - Նախ կիրգիզները ստացել են հնարավորություն որևէ բան դզելու, որից մենք զրկված ենք: 
> - Եթե կիրգիզները ոչ մի բան էլ չկարողացան կառուցել իրանց երկրում երկու հեղափոխությունից հետո, դա չի նաշանակում որ մեր թսան պահվածքն արդարացված է, ու մենք ենք մեր էս պահվածքով որևէ բան ենք կարողանալու կառուցել: 
> - Կիրգիզ ընդդիմությունը  թալանի ցանկությամբ տոգորված, բայց բողոքական զանգվածին առանց մի գրամ վախենալու ու լրիվ պատասխանատվությունը իր վրա վերցնելով տարավ բունտի:
> - Ուժային գործողությունները ու բոււնտը դեռ չեն նշանակում որ Հայաստանում էլ նույն ձևի թալան կլինի: 
> - Եթե լինի էլ, ոչինչ, բան չկա, թող մի քիչ էլ լինի: 
> *- Կիրգիզները չգիտեն ինչ ա քաղաքացիական հասարակությունը, չեն էլ ուզում իմանալ, թքած ունեն դրա վրա, բայց իրենց ազատությունների վրա բռնացողին խիստ պատժում են, արդեն երկրորդ անգամ:* 
> ...


Ապեր ինչ ա նշանակում ազատություն կիրգիզի համար?

----------

Sagittarius (15.04.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ապեր ինչ ա նշանակում ազատություն կիրգիզի համար?


Էն ինչ նշանակում ա իմ ու քո համար, բայց առանց բարդ քաղաքագիտական խորը ելույթ-քարոզների: 

Ազատությունը դուրդ չեկա՞վ: Լավ, սենց ասենք, կիրգիզները պատժեցին իրանց հացին վայիս ըլնողին:

----------

Բիձա (15.04.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր, էլի եմ ասում, թալանչի են, էն էլ ինչ ձևի: Ես մի տեղ ասե՞լ եմ որ թալանչի չեն: Հիմա էլ եմ ասում: Մոնղոլական, ազգային, ազատագրական ավանդույթ ա: Վարյանտ կա թալանելու պիտի թալանվի: Հատկապես որ «քաղաք» հասկացողությունը իրանց այնքան էլ հոգեհարազատ չի: 
> 
> Գումարած, ասել եմ ու էլի ասում եմ, որ էս պահին բացարձակապես տեղյակ չեմ ու չեմ կարող ասել, թե ինչ են կառուցում: Կլանայնությունը մոնղելների մոտ ահավոր զարգացած ա, մեզանից բեթար: Հնարավոր ա, որ սեփականություն վերաբաժանեն ու ոչ մի բան ըստ էության չփոծվի: Բայց ասել եմ ու էլի ասում եմ. 
> - Նախ կիրգիզները ստացել են հնարավորություն որևէ բան դզելու, որից մենք զրկված ենք: 
> - Եթե կիրգիզները ոչ մի բան էլ չկարողացան կառուցել իրանց երկրում երկու հեղափոխությունից հետո, դա չի նաշանակում որ մեր թսան պահվածքն արդարացված է, ու մենք ենք մեր էս պահվածքով որևէ բան ենք կարողանալու կառուցել: 
> - Կիրգիզ ընդդիմությունը  թալանի ցանկությամբ տոգորված, բայց բողոքական զանգվածին առանց մի գրամ վախենալու ու լրիվ պատասխանատվությունը իր վրա վերցնելով տարավ բունտի:
> - Ուժային գործողությունները ու բոււնտը դեռ չեն նշանակում որ Հայաստանում էլ նույն ձևի թալան կլինի: 
> - Եթե լինի էլ, ոչինչ, բան չկա, թող մի քիչ էլ լինի: 
> *- Կիրգիզները չգիտեն ինչ ա քաղաքացիական հասարակությունը, չեն էլ ուզում իմանալ, թքած ունեն դրա վրա, բայց իրենց ազատությունների վրա բռնացողին խիստ պատժում են, արդեն երկրորդ անգամ:* 
> ...


1. Ես ասել եմ ու կասեմ, որ հեղափոխական մասսայի մեջ, ժողովրդի մեջ եղել են մարդիկ, ովքեր անկեղծ համակարգային փոփոխությունների համար են դուրս եկել պայքարի ու կշարունակեմ դա պնդել: Իմ այս ասածներին դու պատասխանել ես, որ նման բան չկա, որ նրանց միակ նպատակը թալանն էր, ապա փորձել ես ինձ լռեցնել ասելով, որ դու էդտեղ ես, դու իրանց լավ գիտես, իսկ ես հեռվից եմ նայում, ուրեմն բան չգիտեմ: Վստահ եմ, որ դու սխալվում ես ու նման իսկապես լավ ցանկություններով հեղափոխականներ եղել են, իսկ քո՝ ինձ նման ձևով կտրել փորձելու ոճը համարում եմ քննարկումների մեջ ամենավատ տարբերակներից մեկը:

2. Ես ասել եմ ու կասեմ, որ թեև հնարավորություն կա, որ սա կարող է Ղրղզստանի համար դուռ լինի դեպի լավ արժեհամակարգի ձևակերպում, սակայն ավելի հավանական է, որ ոչ մի նման բան էլ չի լինի, ընդհանուր ընկած արժեհամակարգի համար: Դու փորձել ես ինձ կտրել, ասելով, որ դու էդտեղ ես, իսկ ես ոչ, ուրեմն դու գիտես, իսկ ես չէ, որտև դու դիտել ես, իսկ ես չէ, ու որ ղրղզ ժողովուրդը իր իրավունքները պաշտպանել ա, հեղափոխության գնացել ա դրա համար, որ ասի «չեք կարող ինձ թալանել», մոռանալով, որ օր առաջ պնդում էիր, որ նրանց միակ նպատակը թալանելն է: Շարունակում եմ համարել, որ նման կերպ խոսակցին կտրել փորձելը, որ տեսեք-տեսեք, ես մասնակից եմ, ուրեմն ձեզնից լավ գիտեմ, քննարկման մեջ վատագույն ձևն է:

Ընդունում եմ, որ անմիջական դիտորդությունը մի շարք հարցերի պատասխաններ ավելի լավ կարող է տալ, քան հեռվից նայելը, հասկանում եմ, որ անմիջական դիտորդությունը շատ հարցեր կարող է սուբյեկտիվ ու իրականությունից կտրված ներկայացնել, հեռվից դիտելն ու բազմակողմանի վերլուծելը առավել ճշմարտացի արդյունքների հանգեցնել:

----------


## Rammer

> Էն ինչ նշանակում ա իմ ու քո համար, բայց առանց բարդ քաղաքագիտական խորը ելույթ-քարոզների: 
> 
> Ազատությունը դուրդ չեկա՞վ: Լավ, սենց ասենք, կիրգիզները պատժեցին իրանց հացին վայիս ըլնողին:


Ուֆֆֆ էնքան ես ասելու գամ մի հատ էտ նոր եվրոպան տենամ էլի...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ...................5.  Անցած գնացածը անալիզ ես անում, ու հասկանում ես, որ *քաղաքացիական հասարակությունը ֆուֆլոյա*, կիրգիզներին էլ հալալ ա:


Տրիբուն բռատ, քաղաքացիական հասարակությունը էտի նորմալ երկիր կառուցելու ամենաանհրաժեշտ պայմանն ա… էն տեսակի երկրի որի համար էսօր ուզում ենք իրար արուն թափենք… հիմա եթե էտի ֆուֆլո ա էլ խի՞ ենք ուզում արուն թափենք, հեն ա կա էլի…

----------

Chuk (15.04.2010), Rammer (15.04.2010)

----------


## davidus

> Ապեր իրենց ամբողջ երկրի բանկն ա կարծեմ այդքան...Հետո ապեր շատ դժվարա ասել թե վաղը ինչ կլինի, եթե իրենց բանակը ու զինված ուժերը ավելի ուժեղ լինեն ու բռնապետն էլ դրսի աջակցությունը ունենա...
> 
> Ես այսօր դեմ եմ որ նույն սցենարը կրկնվի Հայաստանում. Ինչու?
> 1. Քանի դեռ լուծված չէ Ղարաբաղի հարցը:
> 2. Քանի Հայաստանը Ռուսական ֆորպոստ է:
> 3. Քանի Հայաստանում կան 5000 դրամանոցներ:
> 4. Քանի սպառված չեն այլ ճանապարհները...


Իհարկե դժվար է ասելը, բայց որ դուրս կգան, դա հաստատ է: Էդ մեծ ամբոխից վախեցող միլիցին հա էլ կփախնի, լինի հինգ հազար, թե տաս: Թե չէ սրանք պակաս սպառազինված էին??? ձեռքները բազուկա էլ կար.... մնացածը էլ չասեմ:

Չէի ուզում սենց բաց տեքստով գրել, բայց պիտի ասեմ...
1. Կակ ռազ հենց Ղարաբաղի հարցն է պահանջում նման ռադիկալ կերպով իշխանափոխություն: Տուն-տունիկ խաղալու ժամանակը շուտվանից անցել ա, բայց կոնկրետ բան առաջարկող չկա:
2. Նախագահին արագ կերպով լիկվիդացնելով ոչ մի ռուսական զորք էլ չի հասցնի փրկել նրան (թե ինչ էի ուզում սրանով ասել` կարծում եմ հասկացար),
3. Ինչպես հայաստանում, այնպես էլ ամբողջ աշխարհում եղել են, եղում են ու կեղեն 5000 դրամանոցներ: Ոչ մեկ ուղղակի ի վիճակի չի դրանց թիվը հասցնել բացարձակ զրոյի,
4. Ռամ ջան, էլ բան մնաց անելու, որ չի արվել??

----------

Բիձա (15.04.2010), Տրիբուն (15.04.2010)

----------


## Chuk

Ժող, թեման միջազգային քաղաքականությունում ա, ստեղ Հայաստանը կապ չունի: Մի՛ շեղվեք:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> 1. Ես ասել եմ ու կասեմ, որ հեղափոխական մասսայի մեջ, ժողովրդի մեջ եղել են մարդիկ, ովքեր անկեղծ համակարգային փոփոխությունների համար են դուրս եկել պայքարի ու կշարունակեմ դա պնդել: Իմ այս ասածներին դու պատասխանել ես, որ նման բան չկա, որ նրանց միակ նպատակը թալանն էր, ապա փորձել ես ինձ լռեցնել ասելով, որ դու էդտեղ ես, դու իրանց լավ գիտես, իսկ ես հեռվից եմ նայում, ուրեմն բան չգիտեմ: Վստահ եմ, որ դու սխալվում ես ու նման իսկապես լավ ցանկություններով հեղափոխականներ եղել են, իսկ քո՝ ինձ նման ձևով կտրել փորձելու ոճը համարում եմ քննարկումների մեջ ամենավատ տարբերակներից մեկը:
> 
> 2. Ես ասել եմ ու կասեմ, որ թեև հնարավորություն կա, որ սա կարող է Ղրղզստանի համար դուռ լինի դեպի լավ արժեհամակարգի ձևակերպում, սակայն ավելի հավանական է, որ ոչ մի նման բան էլ չի լինի, ընդհանուր ընկած արժեհամակարգի համար: Դու փորձել ես ինձ կտրել, ասելով, որ դու էդտեղ ես, իսկ ես ոչ, ուրեմն դու գիտես, իսկ ես չէ, որտև դու դիտել ես, իսկ ես չէ, ու որ ղրղզ ժողովուրդը իր իրավունքները պաշտպանել ա, հեղափոխության գնացել ա դրա համար, որ ասի «չեք կարող ինձ թալանել», մոռանալով, որ օր առաջ պնդում էիր, որ նրանց միակ նպատակը թալանելն է: Շարունակում եմ համարել, որ նման կերպ խոսակցին կտրել փորձելը, որ տեսեք-տեսեք, ես մասնակից եմ, ուրեմն ձեզնից լավ գիտեմ, քննարկման մեջ վատագույն ձևն է:
> 
> Ընդունում եմ, որ անմիջական դիտորդությունը մի շարք հարցերի պատասխաններ ավելի լավ կարող է տալ, քան հեռվից նայելը, հասկանում եմ, որ անմիջական դիտորդությունը շատ հարցեր կարող է սուբյեկտիվ ու իրականությունից կտրված ներկայացնել, հեռվից դիտելն ու բազմակողմանի վերլուծելը առավել ճշմարտացի արդյունքների հանգեցնել:


Ապեր, էս սաղ բազարդ էս գրածիս հիման վրայա՞: Թազուց կրկնում եմ գրածս




> Մեկ մեկ պետք իսկականից տեսնել ..
> 
> Ապեր.. լիքը մարդ փողոց ա դուրս եկել ինչ-որ բարի նպատակներով .. էտ հաստատ ... բայց կիրգիզների մեջ սովորություն կա.. եթե վարյանտ կա թալանելու, անպայման թալանում են .. քոչվորի հոգեբանություն ա .. դու պռստոը չգիտես, թե ոնց են կազմակերպում .. մի մասը կանգնում նապագահականի դեմը, մյուս մասը գնում ա թալանելու.. հետո դրանք հետ են գալիս.. ու տեղերով փոպվում են .. պոստն ընդունում են արդեն թալանածները.. մնացածը գնում են թալանի Մեր մոտ էլ կարող ա քաոտիկ թալան սկսվի .. չեմ բառացում.. ամեն տեղ էլ կարա սկսվի .. բայց ստեղ դա շատ լուրջ կազմակերված բնույթ ունի .. դրանով զբաղվում են բոլորը .. տենաս չես հավատա, թե ոնց են տատիները մի քանի հոգով խալադելնիկ քաշ տալիս խանութից ..

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր, էս սաղ բազարդ էս գրածիս հիման վրայա՞: Թազուց կրկնում եմ գրածս


Չէ, ձյաձս, ընդհանոնւր գրառումներիդ վրով ա, ոչ թե կոնկրետ ինչ-որ մեկի:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> .........................: 
> *- Կիրգիզները չգիտեն ինչ ա քաղաքացիական հասարակությունը, չեն էլ ուզում իմանալ, թքած ունեն դրա վրա, բայց իրենց ազատությունների վրա բռնացողին խիստ պատժում են, արդեն երկրորդ անգամ:* 
> 
> Հիմա հասկացա՞ր միքտս, ու գրածներս հատ-հատ մեջբերոլով, ասա թե որտեղ եմ տատանվել ու որտեղ եմ կարծիքս փոխել:


Տրիբուն ջան, եթե քաղհասարակությունը իրանց խ... չի ուրեմն ամեն 5 տարին մեկ սենց դիսկածեկաներ ա լինելու… քաղհասարակությունը հենց սենց բաների դեմն առնելու համար ա Տրիբուն ջան ինչքան ես գիտեմ… 

չեմ ասում չեն կառուցում էդ անտերը, բայց եթե չեն կառուցում դառնալու ա խրոնիկ …


Տրիբուն ապեր ինչքան ուզում ես կարծիքդ փոխի, եթե փաստերն ու ուսումնասիրություններդ քեզ հակառակն են համոզում, ուրեմն պտի փոխես… ես փոխում եմ…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չէ, ձյաձս, ընդհանոնւր գրառումներիդ վրով ա, ոչ թե կոնկրետ ինչ-որ մեկի:


Դե ապեր, ընդհանուր գրառումներիս վրով, հաշվի առնելով էմոցիոնալ վիճակս, ընդունի որ սխալվում ես: Որպես ապացույց ուզում ես հիշի ձեր տանը տեղի ունեցած բազարները ու իմ հայտնի տեսությունը թե ով, ոնց  ու ումով ա հեղափոխություն անում: Եթե տրամաբանական հակասություն կտենաս, կարաս մի հատ կտցնես:

----------


## Chuk

> Դե ապեր, ընդհանուր գրառումներիս վրով, հաշվի առնելով էմոցիոնալ վիճակս, ընդունի որ սխալվում ես: Որպես ապացույց ուզում ես հիշի ձեր տանը տեղի ունեցած բազարները ու իմ հայտնի տեսությունը թե ով, ոնց  ու ումով ա հեղափոխություն անում: Եթե տրամաբանական հակասություն կտենաս, կարաս մի հատ կտցնես:


Բոյս չի հասնի ձյաձ  :Smile: 
Ի դեպ ասեմ, որ ես էլ եմ տեսակետներս փոխում, խոսքը դրա մասին չի:
Ինչևէ: Հաշվի առնելով էմոցիոնալ վիճակդ հասկանում եմ, որ առաջին օրերի գրառումներդ առավել պահի տակ արված բաներ էին, ոչ խորն ուսումնասիրված:
Իսկ վերջին օրերիդ եզրահանգումների որոշ դրվագների ուղղակի համաձայն չեմ, մասնավորապես քաղաքացիական հասարակության դերի մասին:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Լրիվ համաձայն եմ, երբեք չի կարող իշխանությանը տապալումը անարդյունք լինել: Երբե՛ք: Բայց նման դեպքերում խիստ մեծ հավանականություն կա, որ արդյունքը բացասական ա


Կարճաժամկետ առումով մի գուցե և լինի բացասական, բայց երկարաժամկետ առումով միանշանակ դրական ա լինելու, էտ քաղաքացին որը կարացել  ա նախագահ փոխի, նույնը կանի հետո էլ, նույն նախագահը հիշելով իր նախորդի դառը ճակատագիրը զսպելու ա իրան, պարզ ա որ ոչ մեկ էնքան միամիտ չի որ մտածի հեսա Ղրղզստանը ծաղկելու ա, նույն ձև եթե նախանցած տարի Լևոնը գար իշխանության Հայաստանը չէր ծաղկելու, ուղղակի մարդու իրավունքների ու ժողվրդի քաղաքացիական ինքնագիտակցության առաջնթաց կգրանցեր հաստատ, Լևոնը կարար Սերժից էլ վատը լիներ, բայց էտ դեպքում էն մարդկանց մեց մասը որոնք իրան բերեցին իշխանության հենց իրա դեմ կպայքարեին ու էլ ավելի մեծ վստահությամբ քան առաջ, որտև մի անգամ արդեն հասել էին հաջողության, էս ա իմ մոտեցումը ու դրա համար էի ես ցույցերի գնում, ես 1000 անգամ եմ ասել որ իմ կարծիքը Լևոնի ու ՀՀՇ-ի մասին մազաչափ անգամ չի փոխվել, ուղղակի էտ պահին ես ուրիշ ուժ չէի տեսնում որ կարար հասներ իշխանափոխության: Իսկ էս պահին ոչ մի ուժ չեմ տեսնում:

----------

dvgray (16.04.2010), Philosopher (15.04.2010), REAL_ist (16.04.2010), Տրիբուն (16.04.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Կարճաժամկետ առումով մի գուցե և լինի բացասական, բայց երկարաժամկետ առումով միանշանակ դրական ա լինելու, էտ քաղաքացին որը կարացել  ա նախագահ փոխի, նույնը կանի հետո էլ, նույն նախագահը հիշելով իր նախորդի դառը ճակատագիրը զսպելու ա իրան, պարզ ա որ ոչ մեկ էնքան միամիտ չի որ մտածի հեսա Ղրղզստանը ծաղկելու ա, նույն ձև եթե նախանցած տարի Լևոնը գար իշխանության Հայաստանը չէր ծաղկելու, ուղղակի մարդու իրավունքների ու ժողվրդի քաղաքացիական ինքնագիտակցության առաջնթաց կգրանցեր հաստատ, Լևոնը կարար Սերժից էլ վատը լիներ, բայց էտ դեպքում էն մարդկանց մեց մասը որոնք իրան բերեցին իշխանության հենց իրա դեմ կպայքարեին ու էլ ավելի մեծ վստահությամբ քան առաջ, որտև մի անգամ արդեն հասել էին հաջողության, էս ա իմ մոտեցումը ու դրա համար էի ես ցույցերի գնում, ես 1000 անգամ եմ ասել որ իմ կարծիքը Լևոնի ու ՀՀՇ-ի մասին մազաչափ անգամ չի փոխվել, ուղղակի էտ պահին ես ուրիշ ուժ չէի տեսնում որ կարար հասներ իշխանափոխության: Իսկ էս պահին ոչ մի ուժ չեմ տեսնում:


Քո ասածները ճիշտ են, եթե խոսքը գնում ա դրական պրոցեսի մասին, երբ մարդիկ գիտակցում են հանուն ինչի են արել, ինչ արժեքների, ինչ նպատակների համար:
Իսկ Ղրղզստանում թեև կան մարդիկ, ովքեր գնացել են դրան, բայց դիտարկումները ցույց են տալիս, որ մեծ մասը այդ գիտակցությունը չեն ունեցել, ինչը նշանակում ա, որ քո ասած առաջընթացը, մեծ հավանականությամբ, չի լինի նաև հիմա:

Նույնը Հայաստանում, եթե էն ժամանակ Լևոնն իշխանության գար, ապա նման դրական տեղաշարժ չէր լինի: Մարդիկ իրենց արածից գոհ կգնային տները ու վերջ: Ոչ մի լուրջ փոփոխություն չէր լինի:

----------

Rammer (16.04.2010)

----------


## Երվանդ

> Ապեր ով ա նսեմացրել? Եր ջան ես ասում եմ որ բռնության ձևով իշխանություն տապալելը արդարացված է եթե մնացած բոլոր ճանապարհները սպառված են և հստակ երևում է որ շատ մեծ հավանակթւյունը որ այդ արնահեղություններից հետո երկրում փոփոխություն է լինելու...Մեր դեպքում դա հիմա գնահատվում է չափազանց ռիսկային և անհեռանկարային:
> Հետո մի կարևոր հարց էլ կա: Մենք Ֆրանսիա չենք ապեր ու չենք կարող հազարավոր զոհեր տալ: Փոխարենը կարող ենք խելացի լինել ու նորից հեծանիվ չհնարել, այլ օգտագրծելով հենց նույն Եվրոպայի քաղաքական և պատմական փորձը ու նորմալ երկիր կառուցենք:
> Բայց էլի եմ ասում, բացառաված չի որ վաղը մյուս օրը Հայաստանյան քաղաքական կյանքում այնպիսի փոփոխություններ լինեն, որ իշխանափոխություն լինի բռնի ուժով: Բայց շատ քիչ հավանակա է որ դա էլի չի լինի Ղրղզների տարբերակով...


 Ամբողջ հարցը էն ա Ռամ ջան որ մինչև հիմա մեր կարգի երկրում չի եղել խաղաղ իշխանափոխության որևէ հաջողված փորձ, կամ ես չգիտեմ, եթե դուք գիտեք ասեք իմանամ, Վրաստանը կամ Ուկրաինան չասեք քանի որ նդեղ մեծ դեր խաղաց էն որ պետական կառույցները, ՆԳ ու բանակ մասնավորապես, անցան ընդիմության կողմը, էտ իշխանափոխություն չի այլ հեղաշրջում որում ժողովոուրդը ուղղակի վարագույրի դեր ա խաղում:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Քո ասածները ճիշտ են, եթե խոսքը գնում ա դրական պրոցեսի մասին, երբ մարդիկ գիտակցում են հանուն ինչի են արել, ինչ արժեքների, ինչ նպատակների համար:
> Իսկ Ղրղզստանում թեև կան մարդիկ, ովքեր գնացել են դրան, բայց դիտարկումները ցույց են տալիս, որ մեծ մասը այդ գիտակցությունը չեն ունեցել, ինչը նշանակում ա, որ քո ասած առաջընթացը, մեծ հավանականությամբ, չի լինի նաև հիմա:
> 
> Նույնը Հայաստանում, եթե էն ժամանակ Լևոնն իշխանության գար, ապա նման դրական տեղաշարժ չէր լինի: Մարդիկ իրենց արածից գոհ կգնային տները ու վերջ: Ոչ մի լուրջ փոփոխություն չէր լինի:


 Այ ստեղ քուանշ, դրական տեղաշարժ քաղաքացիական գիտակցության առումով հաստատ կլիներ, լիքը մարդիկ Լևոնի մասին ունենալով նույն կարծիքը ինչ որ ես էկել էին փոխելու ռեժիմը, հասկանալով որ նենց չի որ փոխվավ ու Հայաստանը ծաղկելու ա, եթե հաջողվեր էտ մարդիկ ու կողքից էլ լիքը ուրիշ մարդիկ կտեսնեին որ ժողովուրդն ել կարա ինչ որ բան փոխի, էտ հենց էղավ ինքնագիտակցության բարձրացում, իսկ հիմա ունես համատարած հիասթափություն, ու մտածելակերպ որ մեկ ա մենք ոչ մի բան էլ չենք կարա փոխենք, նույն մարդիկ եսել հետը ու միացած լիքը ուրիշներ կպահանջեին Լևոնի հրաժարականը ու ավելի հեշտ կհասնեին դրան, ու ասեմ քեզ որ ցանկացած հեղափոխության մեջ էլ կա կորիզ ու մնաց, այսինք մարդկանց խումբ որը ռեալ գիտի ինչի համար ա պայքարում, ու մարդիկ որոնք էկել են ուղղակի հետաքրքրության համար, թալանի համար, և այլն:

----------

Tig (15.04.2010), Բիձա (15.04.2010), Տրիբուն (16.04.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Այ ստեղ քուանշ, դրական տեղաշարժ քաղաքացիական գիտակցության առումով հաստատ կլիներ, լիքը մարդիկ Լևոնի մասին ունենալով նույն կարծիքը ինչ որ ես էկել էին փոխելու ռեժիմը, հասկանալով որ նենց չի որ փոխվավ ու Հայաստանը ծաղկելու ա, եթե հաջողվեր էտ մարդիկ ու կողքից էլ լիքը ուրիշ մարդիկ կտեսնեին որ ժողովուրդն ել կարա ինչ որ բան փոխի, էտ հենց էղավ ինքնագիտակցության բարձրացում, իսկ հիմա ունես համատարած հիասթափություն, ու մտածելակերպ որ մեկ ա մենք ոչ մի բան էլ չենք կարա փոխենք, նույն մարդիկ եսել հետը ու միացած լիքը ուրիշներ կպահանջեին Լևոնի հրաժարականը ու ավելի հեշտ կհասնեին դրան, ու ասեմ քեզ որ ցանկացած հեղափոխության մեջ էլ կա կորիզ ու մնաց, այսինք մարդկանց խումբ որը ռեալ գիտի ինչի համար ա պայքարում, ու մարդիկ որոնք էկել են ուղղակի հետաքրքրության համար, թալանի համար, և այլն:


Սրի Եր ջան  :Smile:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Սրի Եր ջան


Սրել եմ խաղա :Jpit: , որ մասի հետ համաձայն չես, որ եթե Լևոնը վատը լիներ դուրս չէի՞ն գա փողոց, մեծ մասը կգաին, դու դե հաստատ չէիր գա էտ հարցում կասկած չկա :Jpit: , բայց մեր խմբի 70 տոկոսը հաստատ դուրս կգար:

----------

davidus (15.04.2010), Տրիբուն (16.04.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Սրել եմ խաղա, որ մասի հետ համաձայն չես, որ եթե Լևոնը վատը լիներ դուրս չէի՞ն գա փողոց, մեծ մասը կգաին, դու դե հաստատ չէիր գա էտ հարցում կասկած չկա, բայց մեր խմբի 70 տոկոսը հաստատ դուրս կգար:


Կրկնակի սրի:
Կակռազ ես դուրս եկողներից մեկը կլինեի, իսկ մեծը մասը իրենց կատարած գործից բավարարված ու ինքնագոհ կգնային տները՝ կարծելով, որ վերջ, իրենցից հասանելիքն արեցին: Այդ ժամանակամիջոցը բավարար չէր լինի անհրաժեշտը գիտակցելու համար:

Բայց թեման Ղրզներն էին: Եթե ես ցանկանայի ծավալվել, կծավալվեի, իսկ բավարարվեցի գրելով «Սրի Եր ջան», ուղղակի ցույց տալու համար, որ քո հետ համաձայն չեմ, սակայն ծավալվելու ցանկություն չունեմ:

----------


## Tig

> ........
> 
> Նույնը Հայաստանում, *եթե էն ժամանակ Լևոնն իշխանության գար*, ապա նման դրական տեղաշարժ չէր լինի: Մարդիկ իրենց արածից գոհ կգնային տները ու վերջ: Ոչ մի լուրջ փոփոխություն չէր լինի:


Ո՞նց… Չուկ ջան, փաստորեն ասածներիցդ կարող եմ ենթադրել, որ էն ժամանակ ճի՞շտ եղավ, որ Լևոնը չեկավ իշխանության ու որ մարտի մեկի էդքան ջարդուփշուրը ու զոհերը իզո՞ւր էին… Իսկ եթե հանկարծ էդքան ջարդուփշուրից ու զոհերից հետո գա՞ր իշխանության… :Think: 

հ.գ. հետաքրքիրը՝ ավելի ճիշտ «պարադոքսը» գիտե՞ք որնա, էն, որ մինչև ողբերգական մարտի մեկը՝ համարյա թե ՀԱԿ-ի բոլոր կողմնակիցները կողմ էին ջարդուփշուրով իշխանափոխությանը ու ասում էին, որ եթե Լևոնը իրան չարդարացնի հետո էլ իրան ջարդուփշուր կանենք… Իսկ էսօր սահմանադրական պայքան են քարոզում… :Xeloq:

----------

Chilly (16.04.2010), Երվանդ (15.04.2010), Ձայնալար (15.04.2010), Տրիբուն (16.04.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Ո՞նց… Չուկ ջան, փաստորեն ասածներիցդ կարող եմ ենթադրել, որ էն ժամանակ ճի՞շտ եղավ, որ Լևոնը չեկավ իշխանության ու որ մարտի մեկի էդքան ջարդուփշուրը ու զոհերը իզո՞ւր էին… Իսկ եթե հանկարծ էդքան ջարդուփշուրից ու զոհերից հետո գա՞ր իշխանության…
> 
> հ.գ. հետաքրքիրը՝ ավելի ճիշտ «պարադոքսը» գիտե՞ք որնա, էն, որ մինչև ողբերգական մարտի մեկը՝ համարյա թե ՀԱԿ-ի բոլոր կողմնակիցները կողմ էին ջարդուփշուրով իշխանափոխությանը ու ասում էին, որ եթե Լևոնը իրան չարդարացնի հետո էլ իրան ջարդուփշուր կանենք… Իսկ էսօր սահմանադրական պայքան են քարոզում…


Չէ, Տիգ ջան, էստեղ փոքրիկ Նյուանս կա  :Smile: 
Եթե էն ժամանակ Լևոնը գար ու պայքարը շարունակող կորիզը  շարունակեր իր գործը, ապա դրական տեղաշարժ կլիներ: Էն ժամանակ ես հավատում էի, որ էդ կորիզը կա: Էսօր, հետադարձ նայելով, քիչ մը թերահավատ եմ:

----------

Chilly (16.04.2010), Rammer (16.04.2010), Tig (15.04.2010)

----------


## Երվանդ

> *Կրկնակի սրի*:
> Կակռազ ես դուրս եկողներից մեկը կլինեի, իսկ մեծը մասը իրենց կատարած գործից բավարարված ու ինքնագոհ կգնային տները՝ կարծելով, որ վերջ, իրենցից հասանելիքն արեցին: Այդ ժամանակամիջոցը բավարար չէր լինի անհրաժեշտը գիտակցելու համար:
> 
> Բայց թեման Ղրզներն էին: Եթե ես ցանկանայի ծավալվել, կծավալվեի, իսկ բավարարվեցի գրելով «Սրի Եր ջան», ուղղակի ցույց տալու համար, որ քո հետ համաձայն չեմ, սակայն ծավալվելու ցանկություն չունեմ:


Չուկ ջան բլոտի մեջ կա քուանշ, հետո սրել ու խաղն ա սկսում, նենց չի որ մեկը ասում ա սրի մյուսն էլ ու տենց շարունակ :Jpit:

----------


## Բիձա

Կիրգիզական վերլուծուններից մի բան էլ պարզ դարձավ:
Քաղաքական վախկոտությանն ու սահմանափակությանը  զուգահեռ, մենք նաև մի խայտառակ դոզա  ազգային- գավառական մեծամտություն ու ֆաշիզմի հասնող exceptionalism /բացառիկություն՞/ ունենք մեր մեջ կուտակած-թաքցրած, փայփայած: 
Քաղաքակրթությունից անտեղյակ, անգրագետ կիրգիզն ով ա, վայրենի թուրքն ով ա, նավթի հաշվին թփրտացող ադրբեջանցին ով ա, կնկա քամակ մտած ֆրանսիացին ով ա, տուտուց վրացին ով ա, սոխ ռուսն ով ա, խախոլն ով ա:    :Angry2: 
Մենք, հայերս ենք  աշխարհի ցենտրը, ախպեր:   :LOL: 
Հա ցենտր  ենք, ցենտր:   :Hands Up:  :LOL:   :Angry2: 
 Մնում է ամեն մեկն իր խղճով, հենց իրեն խոստովանի, թե կոնկրետ ինչի ցենտր ենք:  :Bad:

----------

terev (15.04.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Կիրգիզական վերլուծուններից մի բան էլ պարզ դարձավ:
> Քաղաքական վախկոտությանն ու սահմանափակությանը  զուգահեռ, մենք նաև մի խայտառակ դոզա  ազգային- գավառական մեծամտություն ու ֆաշիզմի հասնող exceptionalism /բացառիկություն՞/ ունենք մեր մեջ կուտակած-թաքցրած, փայփայած: 
> Քաղաքակրթությունից անտեղյակ, անգրագետ կիրգիզն ով ա, վայրենի թուրքն ով ա, նավթի հաշվին թփրտացող ադրբեջանցին ով ա, կնկա քամակ մտած ֆրանսիացին ով ա, տուտուց վրացին ով ա, սոխ ռուսն ով ա, խախոլն ով ա:   
> Մենք, հայերս ենք  աշխարհի ցենտրը, ախպեր:  
> Հա ցենտր  ենք, ցենտր:   
>  Մնում է ամեն մեկն իր խղճով, հենց իրեն խոստովանի, թե կոնկրետ ինչի ցենտր ենք:


Բիձա ձաձա, բարկացած ես… ապեր չեմ կարծում ստորադասում ենք կիգիզներին… բայց ես միանշանակ կիրգիզական հեղափոխությանը տենց հերոսական չէի բնութագրի… ես դեռ սպասում եմ… չնայած էսօր Ազատությունով ասում էին որ Բակիևը ռուսներին խոստացել էր Մանասի ամերիկյան աերոպորտը հաներ բայց չարեց ու ռուսները վճարութները/օգնությունը դադարեցրին անցած տարի… չեմ պնդում որ սա է եղել պատճառը, բայց հաստատ ազդել ա, մանավանդ որ էսօր ըստ RFI-ի 


> Россия и Киргизия: новая дружба за 50 миллионов долларов
> опубликовано 14/04/2010 Последнее обновление 14/04/2010 15:03 GMT


էսօր էլ պուտինն ու բարաքը կուրմանբեկին օգնեցին որ գնա Բորատի հայրենիքը… մի խոսքով մի քիչ կասկածելի ա որ Ապրիլի 6-ն սկսում են չ-ին վերջացնում իրանց հեղափոխությունը… Տրիբունը թող ուղղումներ մտցնի եթե անճշտություններ կա…

----------


## Բիձա

> Բիձա ձաձա, բարկացած ես… ապեր *չեմ կարծում ստորադասում ենք կիգիզներին… բայց ես միանշանակ կիրգիզական հեղափոխությանը տենց հերոսական չէի բնութագրի*… ես դեռ սպասում եմ… չնայած էսօր Ազատությունով ասում էին որ Բակիևը ռուսներին խոստացել էր Մանասի ամերիկյան աերոպորտը հաներ բայց չարեց ու ռուսները վճարութները/օգնությունը դադարեցրին անցած տարի… չեմ պնդում որ սա է եղել պատճառը, բայց հաստատ ազդել ա, մանավանդ որ էսօր ըստ RFI-ի 
> 
> էսօր էլ պուտինն ու բարաքը կուրմանբեկին օգնեցին որ գնա Բորատի հայրենիքը… մի խոսքով մի քիչ կասկածելի ա որ Ապրիլի 6-ն սկսում են չ-ին վերջացնում իրանց հեղափոխությունը… Տրիբունը թող ուղղումներ մտցնի եթե անճշտություններ կա…


Ամենատարբեր լուրերով ու մեր Տրիբունի վկայություններով տեսանք, որ մարդիկ ելան, առանց միտինգ, առանց կոնկրետ կենտրոնական ղեկավարի, կրակին դեմ գնացին, իշխանությանը լացացրին ու վերցրին վլաստը: Էդ ամեն ինչի մեջից քաղաքականը մի յան դրինք ու ասինք, վայ արա, հլա էս գեղցիներին նայեք- խանութ են ջարդել, թալանել - յախք:   :Bad: 
Հիմա էլ շարունակում ենք մեր տեսածին ու լսածին  չհավատալը,  մտածում ենք՝ -չէ հա, ղրղզն ով ա էդ  հայվանը, դա իրա խելքի բանը չի,  հաստատ ուրիշի մատն ա խառը: 
Նաղդը թողած ազգովի ընկել ենք չոլերը, քանի որ մեզ ձեռ չի տալիս մեր թուլություններն ընդունելը: 
Ու դրանից հետո էլ երբ ալիկը հաթաթա ա տալի, թե օրօրոցում կխեղդենք ղրղզական սցենարի մասին մտածողին-  ոչ մեկը պատասխան չի տալիս: Որովհետեև  հայաստանի ընդիմության մեջ ղրղզական տարբերակի պաշտպան վաբշե գոյություն չունի:  :LOL: 
Դե էսքանից հետո, Մեֆ ախպեր, որոշեցի մի քիչ ձևի համար բարկանամ: -նեղանում ես՞:   :Sad:

----------


## Վիշապ

> ...
> Հիմա էլ շարունակում ենք մեր տեսածին ու լսածին  չհավատալը,  մտածում ենք՝ -չէ հա, ղրղզն ով ա էդ  հայվանը, դա իրա խելքի բանը չի,  հաստատ ուրիշի մատն ա խառը: 
> ...


 Բիձ, որովհետև սխալ են արել ղրղզները: Գիտե՞ս ոնց պիտի անեին, պիտի պլակատների վրա գրագետ ղրղզերենով գրեին «Բակիև խնդրում ենք, հեռացի՛ր», ժամկետ նշանակեին, իսկ ժամկետը ավարտվելուն պես վեհ մարտական հայացքներով, սլացիկ և ուղղահայաց վազքով հարձակվեին նախագահականի վրա (միայն) միաժամանակ «հանուն դեմակրատական հայրենիքի՜» «հանուն քաղաքացիական հասարակությա՜ն» գոչելով: Իսկ Բակիևի փախնելուն պես ձեռք ձեռքի բռնած շղթայեին բոլոր սուպերմարկետներն ու բանկերը, որ խոչնդոտեին ավազակների ցանկացած ոտնձգություն Ղրղզստանի քաղաքացիների ունեցվածքի վրա: Իսկ սրանք, էդ անճոռնի վայրենինները քարերով ու փայտերով, ինչի՞ է նման, հեսա կտենան իրանց հալը, ի՛ :Angry2:

----------

davidus (16.04.2010), Բիձա (16.04.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Կիրգիզական վերլուծուններից մի բան էլ պարզ դարձավ:
> Քաղաքական վախկոտությանն ու սահմանափակությանը  զուգահեռ, մենք նաև մի խայտառակ դոզա  ազգային- գավառական մեծամտություն ու ֆաշիզմի հասնող exceptionalism /բացառիկություն՞/ ունենք մեր մեջ կուտակած-թաքցրած, փայփայած: 
> Քաղաքակրթությունից անտեղյակ, անգրագետ կիրգիզն ով ա, վայրենի թուրքն ով ա, նավթի հաշվին թփրտացող ադրբեջանցին ով ա, կնկա քամակ մտած ֆրանսիացին ով ա, տուտուց վրացին ով ա, սոխ ռուսն ով ա, խախոլն ով ա:   
> Մենք, հայերս ենք  աշխարհի ցենտրը, ախպեր:  
> Հա ցենտր  ենք, ցենտր:   
>  Մնում է ամեն մեկն իր խղճով, հենց իրեն խոստովանի, թե կոնկրետ ինչի ցենտր ենք:


Ամբողջ խնդիրն էն ա, որ էս տեքստը հնարովի ա, մեջի պնդումները սարքովի:
Ամբողջ խնդիրն էն ա, որ եթե քննարկվում ա ղրղզական հեղափոխությունը ու կան մարդիկ, ովքեր տարբեր փաստերի համադրումով գալիս են եզրակացության, վերլուծում ու գալիս են էն մտքին, որ էս հեղափոխությունը էնքան էլ օգտակար չի լինելու, ու էդպիսի եզրահանգման եկողը ՀԱԿ համախոհ է, ապա նրանց հայտնի ընդդիմախոսները ոչ մի կերպ չեն ուզում ընդունել, հասկանալ, որ այդ մարդը այս եզրահանգումը անում է Հայաստանի խնդրից անջատ, որ մեկը ես զուգահեռ չեմ անցկացնում, չեմ ասում, որ մեր որդեգրած ճանապարհն առավել լավն է, որ մենք ենք լավագույնը, որ մեզնից էն կողմ աշխարհ չկա, այլ ընդամենը խոսում եմ ղրղզական հեղափոխության մասին ու իմ մտահոգությունն եմ արտահայտում:

Բայց չէ, մեկը բիձեն չի կարա, ուղղակի չի կարա հասկանա, որ էս մարդը կարող ա էդ խնդրին գնահատական տա: Ու եթե բացասական ա գնահատում, էդ չի նշանակում, որ ինքը հայերին ավելի վեր ա դասում, քան ղրղզներին, որ ընդամենն էս մարդը իրա կարճ կամ երկար խելքով ճիշտ կամ սխալ եզրահանգում ա արել հենց ղրղզական հեղափոխության:

Ու հետո բիձեն կարա մտնի ու մի գրառում անի, որտեղ ոչ ուղղակի քննարկման մասնակիցներին անվանում ա «վախկոտ», «սահմանափակ», «գավառական մեծամտություն ունեցող», «ֆաշիզմի հասնող չգիտեմինչոնալիզմ» և այլն, իսկ հետո էլ, երբ նրան ասեն «որ անկապ գրում ա էլի», կասի, որ ադմինն իրան վիրավորում ու անպատիժ ա մնում: Բիձ ջան, մի քիչ ավելի լայն նայի աշխարհին, էդ մենակ քո ոտերի առաջ չի, ու եթե մարդը Ղրղզստանից ա խոսում, պարտադիր չի, որ էդ պահին Հայաստանի ներքին վիճակի մասին էլ մտածի:

----------

Norton (16.04.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Ղրղըզստանի նախագահ Կուրմանբեկ Բակիևը հրաժարական է տվել։ Երեկ ռազմական ինքնաթիռով Բակիևը մեկնել է Ղազախստան։ Նրա տեղափոխումը կազմակերպվել է Ռուսաստանի, Ղազախստանի և Միացյալ Նահանգների նախագահների աջակցությամբ։ Հեռանալու մասին հայտարարությունը նոր իշխանությունները ստացել են ֆաքսով։ Այս մասին հաղորդում է BBC-ն։
> 
> Ինչպես նշել է Ղրղըզստանի ժամանակավոր կառավարության ներկայացուցիչ Տոպչուբեկ Տուրգունալիևը, Բակիևի հետ միասին Ղրղըզստանից հեռացել են նրա կինն ու երկու երեխաները։ Մյուս հարազատները մնացել են Ղրղըզստանում։ Նրանցից մեկին՝ Բակիևի եղբայր Ժանիկբեկին, ժամանակավոր կառավարությունը խոստացել է ձերբակալել 24 ժամվա ընթացքում։ Տորգունալիևը նաև հավելել է, որ փախուստի ժամանակ ձերբակալվել է Ղրղըզստանի պաշտպանության նախկին նախարար Բակիտբեկ Կալիևը։
> 
> Բակիևի հրաժարականը հույս է արթնացրել, որ հնարավոր կլինի խուսափել բռնությունների նոր ալիքից։
> 
> Մեկնաբանելով ապրիլյան դեպքերը՝ Օտուբաևան ընդգծել է, որ Ղրղըզստանին հաջողվել է խուսափել շրջանների միջև հակամարտությունից, որը վերջին տարիներին հրահրում էր Բակիևի ռեժիմը։ Ըստ Ղրղըզստանի ժամանակավոր կառավարության ղեկավարի՝ նոր իշխանությանը հաջողվել է «պահպանել և վերահսկել իրավիճակը», և այժմ «Բակիևշչինան անցած փուլ է»։


Թերթ.ամ

----------

davidus (16.04.2010), Ձայնալար (16.04.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իսկ Ղրղզստանում թեև կան մարդիկ, ովքեր գնացել են դրան, բայց դիտարկումները ցույց են տալիս, որ մեծ մասը այդ գիտակցությունը չեն ունեցել, ինչը նշանակում ա, որ քո ասած առաջընթացը, մեծ հավանականությամբ, չի լինի նաև հիմա:


Չուկ ջան, դու քանի՞ երկիր գիտես, որտեղ բնակչության մեծամասնությունը հստակ ձևավորված քաղաքացիական գիտակցություն ունի: Քանի՞ հոգի ա Երևանում մասնակցում քաղաքացիական գիտակցության բարձրացմանն ուղղված ակցիաներին ու քանի՞ հոգի ա ամիսը մեկ գնում միտինգի ու գնացածներից քանի՞սն ա հստակ քաղաքացիական գիտակցությամբ գնում: Ապեր, գիտաֆանտաստիկ բաներ ես ասում: Երկրների բնակչության մեծ մասը ապրում ա իրա առօրյա խնդիրներով ու դարդ ու ցավով: Քաղաքացիական գիտակցություն ունենանում ա փոքրամասնությունը, որն էլ ձևավորում ա երկրի էլիտան: Հազար անգամ քննարկված հարցեր են - լյումպենը պիտի հեղափոխություն անի, ոնց կարա, իսկ էլիտան լյումպենի համար պիտի նորմալ երկրի սարքի՝ քաղաքացիական գիտակցությամբ: 

Ապեր, կիրգիզ լայն զանգվածի քաղաքացիական գիտակցությունը էականորեն դժվար թե տարբերվում ա ասենք բուլղարացիների քաղաքացիական գիտաիկցությունից: Բայց Բուլղարիան էսօր ԵՄ անդամ երկիր ա, իսկ Կիրգիստանը՝ քաղաքացիական պատերազմի եզրին կանգնած, աղքատ, միջինասիական ռեզերվացիա: 

Կիրգիստանում տեղի ունեցածը լայն զնգվածների բողոքի խիստ դրսևորում էր: Բակիեվի նախորդ հեղափոխությունից քաղած դասը հերիքեց երեք տարի: Առաջին երեք տարիները Կիրգիստանի համար վատը չէին - նորմալ պառլամենտական ընտրություններ, պառլամենտում լուրջ քննարկումներ, նորմալ ներկայացված ընդդիմություն, ահագին պակասել էր կլանայնությունը, ազատ լրատվամիջոցներ և այլն: Վերջին երկու տարում Բակիեվի ցնդվեց - պաշտոններ ընտանիքի ու կլանի անդամներին, վերջին պառլամենտական ընտրությունները վատն էին (չնայած մերինից լավն էին, կամավոր դիտորդ եմ եղել  :Tongue: ), ահավոր կաշառակերություն, տղուն փաստացի փոխնախագահ նշանակել, և այլն: Բայց վերջին կաթիլը եղավ ռադիոյի ալիք փակելը ու մարտի մեկից հոսանքի, ջրի, գազի տարիֆների կտրուկ թանկացումները: Սարերում ապրող կրգիզին, որը զբաղվում ա անասպահությամբ, առևտրով, հազիվ ընտանիք ա պահում ու պատկանում ա ինչ-որ կլանի, թանկացումները ահավոր դուր չեկան: Սրան միավորվեց ազատամիտ կիրգիզների դժգոհությունը, որ սահմանափակվում են հիմնական ազատությունները, ու արդյունքը տեսանք բոլորս: 

Առաջին օրը, երբ սկսեցին Բիշկեկում ցույցերը, ես մի կես ժամ կանգնեցի հրապարակի կողքը, ու երբ տեսա թե ինչ զանգված ա գրոհում նախագահականը, սիրտս ընկավ չոքերս: Վախենում էի նույնիսկ հեռախոսս գրպանիցս հանել ու նկարել, որովհետեև մենթերից դուբինկեքն ու մեքենաները խլողները, որոնք սնայպերներից չէին վախենում, տեղում տփելով կխլեին նկարահանող սարքս ու լավագույն դեպքում ծանր մարմնական վնասներ կհասցնեին: Հետո երբ հասկացանք, որ բանը բանից անցնում ա, նստեցինք մեքենաներն ու դիմեցինք փախուստի դեպքի վայրից: Բնականաբար տեսարանը ամենահաճելիներից չի - նորմալ գրել ու կարդալ չիմացող քոչվորները տարերքի մեջ են: Հետո երբ անալիզ ես անում, հասկանում ես, որ սա կիրգիզների հեղափոխություն անելու ձևն ա: Հիմա էս մարդիկ էլ սենց են իրանց բողոքն արտահայտում - ջարդում են, թալանում են, ու սիրում են դա անել: Հատկապես սուպերմարքեթ թալանելու համար խելքներ իրանցը չի: Սենց ժողովուրդ են կիրգիզները: Խանութներից դաժե վիտրինաներն են կարում տանեն, ինչն էլ չեն տանում, ավիրում են: Բայց ամենակարևորն էն ա, որ իրանք արտահայտում են իրանց բողոքը ու չեն վախենում դրանից: Արդյունքում Բակիեվը էսօր արդեն գրեց իրա դիմումը, ու գնաց երկրից: Փաստացի քաղաքացիականի վտանգը մի քանի անգամ էսօր նվազեց: 

Նոր ընդդիմությունը էլի խիստ կլանայնացված ա ու էլի լուրջ բիզնես հետաքրքրություններ ունի: Իմ նախնական տպավորությունը 6-ի խունտայից ընդհանուր առմամբ բացասական ա: Հատկապես Ատամբաեվին ու Բեկնազարովին չեմ սիրում: Առաջինը ծախու արարած ա, երկրորդը՝ անգրագետ տավարի ցավ: Խունտայի առաջին հայտարարությունները վատը չեն - ուզում են պառլամենտական հանրապետություն սարքեն: Կարան, թե չեն կարա, չգիտեմ: Բայց մի բան հաստատ գիտեմ, սրանց քաղած դասը ավելի լուրջ ա լինելու, քան Բիկիեվի քաղածն էր: Առաջին մի տարում հաստատ կիրգիզները չեն հանգստանալու, ու մի սխալ քայլ սրանց կողմից էլի դուրս են գալու փողոցները ու էլի ավիրելու են: Կիրգիզները կարող ա կյանքում դեմոկրատական հասարակություն չկառուցեն, բայց իրանք իրենց բողոքով հստակ ձևավորել են հասարակական պատասխանատվության մեխանիզմ: Պատմության ընթացքում բունտեր եղել են նաև էն ժամանակ, երբ երկրներում թագավորներ ու կայսրեր էին իշխում: Հնարավոր ա, որ Կիրգիզների հաջորդ նախագահը էլի սուլթանի պես մի բան լինի: Բայց նույսիկ սուլթանին պատասխանատվության ենթարկելու հստակ մեթոդիկա կա - չի աշխատում ընտրությունների մեխանիզմը, պետք ա գործի գցել մյուս մեխանիզմենրը: Կիրգիստանում ընտրությունների մեխանիմզը չի աշխատել, որոշ բացառություններով, կիարռեցին գրավելու ու հետո էլ այրելու ու թալանի մեխանիզմը - դուք թալանել եք մեզ, հարգելի սուլթան, դե հիմա տես թալանելը ոնց ա լինում: Բիշկեկն էլ ասոցացվում ա սուլթանական կենտրոնի հետ, դրա համար է սաղ ջարդվում ա Բիշկեկքի գլխին: Կիրգիզները քաղաքացիական հասարակություն, քո պատեկարցրած մոդելով եթե ունենան էլ, կունենան մի երկու հազար տարի հետո, բայց իշխանափոխության մեխանիզմ արդեն ունեն: Ու մեխանիզմը ոնց որ աշխատում ա: Ու էս մեխանիզմի աշխատունակության մեջ համոզված լինելով էլ գործելու են ապագա իշխանությունները: Իրանք չեն վախենալու ընտրություններից, ազատ մամուլից, պառլամենտական քննարկումներից, արհմիություններից, իրավապաշտպան կազմակերպություններից: Ոնց թքած ունեին, տենց էլ թքած են ունենալու: Իսկ այ ժողովրդական ծեծից վախենալու են: Ու էտ վախը ստիպելու, որ բացի իրանց կլանից, մտածեն նաև ժողովրդի մասին: 

Եթե էս պահը օգտագործեց իսկական կիրգիզական էլիտան, կլինի շատ ավելի լավ: Ամեն դեպքում կա հնարավորթյուն, որը ընձեռվել ա հենց էս սերունդին: Ի տարբերություն մեզ, որտեղ եթե քաղաքացիական հասարակություն ձևավորվի էլ, ապա դա լիաժեք վայելելու հնարավորություն ունենալու են լավագույն դեպքում մեր ծոռները:

----------

Chilly (16.04.2010), davidus (16.04.2010), Philosopher (16.04.2010), REAL_ist (16.04.2010), Tig (16.04.2010), Բիձա (16.04.2010), Վիշապ (16.04.2010)

----------


## Chuk

Գնել, էսքանը պիտի կարդա՞մ  :Shok:

----------


## Chuk

Կարդացի.. հա, ի՞նչ էի ասում: Լավ ես գրել, շատ լավ:
Մենակ թե թերահավատ եմ: Չափազանց թերահավատ եմ, որ մինչ դանակը ոսկորին հասնելը էլի դուրս կգան: Դուրս կգան նորից դանակը ոսկորին հասնելուց, իմ կարծիքով: Ու ամեն անգամ էդպես: Իսկ դա զարգացման լավագույն ճանապարհը, տարբերակը չի: Իհարկե մի 10-15 անգամից հետո արդյունք լինելու ա, բայց կորուստներն են շատ: 76 զոհը հանաք բան չի: Հաջորդ անգամ կարող  ա 176 լինի, որտև ասում ես նոր իշխանությունը դաս ա քաղել... բա իհարկե կքաղի, մասնավորապես իր պաշտպանող զինվածների ջոկատներն ավելի լավ կկազմակերպի, եթե որոշել ա թալանի ճանապարհով գնա: Իսկ ես չեմ կարծում, որ չի որոշել էդ ճանապարհով չգնա:

Մի խոսքով: 
Իհարկե շանս ա:
Ուղղակի շատ փոքր ա շանսը:

հ.գ. ՀՀ-ի հետ համեմատություններին չեմ անդրադառնում, որտև արդեն հոգնեցրել է հա անդրադառնալը: ՀՀ ու Ղրղզստանի էս իրադարձություններում համեմատության եզր չկա, լրիվ տարբեր խնդիրներ են:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Գնել, էսքանը պիտի կարդա՞մ


Մենակ կարդա՞ս: Պիտի տպես, տուն տանես ու դնես դասականնրի կողքը գրապահարանիդ մեջ: Մենակ Լևոնի ելույթների ժողովածուի կողքը չդնես, կնեղանամ:  :Tongue:

----------

Բիձա (16.04.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

Չուկ ջան, դու կարող ա՞ ուզում ես ժողովուրդը իր բան ու գործը թողնի, առավոտից իրիկուն հավաքվի հրապարակներում ու միտինգ անի։ Մի մասն էլ դատարանների դռները ընկած դատ լսեն։ Մեկ ու մեջ էլ իշխանափոխություն անի։ Ամեն մի իշխանավորի կողքից էլ մի հինգ հարյուր հոգի ընկած հետևեն, որ նորմալ գործ անի, աշխատավարձը ստանա ու գնա տուն, լեվի–մեվի չգնա հանկարծ, երկրի պատիվը քցի :Jpit:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, դու կարող ա՞ ուզում ես ժողովուրդը իր բան ու գործը թողնի, առավոտից իրիկուն հավաքվի հրապարակներում ու միտինգ անի։ Մի մասն էլ դատարանների դռները ընկած դատ լսեն։ Մեկ ու մեջ էլ իշխանափոխություն անի։ Ամեն մի իշխանավորի կողքից էլ մի հինգ հարյուր հոգի ընկած հետևեն, որ նորմալ գործ անի, աշխատավարձը ստանա ու գնա տուն, լեվի–մեվի չգնա հանկարծ, երկրի պատիվը քցի


Ուզու՞մ ես ապրել երկրում, որտեղ կարող ես մտածել մենակ աշխատանքիդ մասին, քո տուն տեղի, քո զվարճանքի ու նման բաների մասին, նվաճիր էդ հնարավորությունը:

Քեզ չեմ դիմում: Ընդամենը շարադրում եմ աքսիոմը:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ուզու՞մ ես ապրել երկրում, որտեղ կարող ես մտածել մենակ աշխատանքիդ մասին, քո տուն տեղի, քո զվարճանքի ու նման բաների մասին, *նվաճիր* էդ հնարավորությունը:
> 
> Քեզ չեմ դիմում: Ընդամենը շարադրում եմ աքսիոմը:


Այ էս *նվաճելու* պահը դուրս եկավ:  :Cool: 

Եվրոնյուզի էս կադրերը ցույց են տալիս, թե ոնց են նվաճում էտ հնարավորությունը:

----------


## Chuk

> Այ էս *նվաճելու* պահը դուրս եկավ: 
> 
> Եվրոնյուզի էս կադրերը ցույց են տալիս, թե ոնց են նվաճում էտ հնարավորությունը:


Ձյաձս, կա՞յֆ ես ստանում նույն կարուսելը խոդ տալուց:
Գիտես չէ, որ ասելու եմ որ սա կարճաժամկետ ա: Գիտես չէ՞, որ ասելու եմ, եթե հետո տեր չկանգնեն իրանց քայլերին, անիմաստ ժամանակի վատնում ա լինելու:
Բայց երևի քեզ դզում ա անընդհատ նույն բաները կրկնել տալը, որտև էդ դեպքում դու էլ անընդհատ կարաս նույն բաները, ինչ ասել ես, ասես:

Ուղղակի փորձի ուշադիր լինել ու հասկանալ, թե դիմացինդ ինչ ա ասում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ձյաձս, կա՞յֆ ես ստանում նույն կարուսելը խոդ տալուց:
> Գիտես չէ, որ ասելու եմ որ սա կարճաժամկետ ա: Գիտես չէ՞, որ ասելու եմ, եթե հետո տեր չկանգնեն իրանց քայլերին, անիմաստ ժամանակի վատնում ա լինելու:
> Բայց երևի քեզ դզում ա անընդհատ նույն բաները կրկնել տալը, որտև էդ դեպքում դու էլ անընդհատ կարաս նույն բաները, ինչ ասել ես, ասես:
> 
> Ուղղակի փորձի ուշադիր լինել ու հասկանալ, թե դիմացինդ ինչ ա ասում:


Ապեր, խորհուրդ ես տալիս նվաճել: Ես էլ նվաճելու տարբերակներից մեկն եմ ասում:

Ու ավելորդ հարցեր էլ չեմ տալիս, թե ով ու ոնց ա գնահատել կարճաժամկետ ու երկարաժամկետ հեռանկարները: Ասենք կարճաժամկետը քո համար ինչքա՞ն ա: Իսկ երկարաժամկետը՞: Իսկ է՞ն որ միջինժամկետ կտրվածքում արդեն Հայաստանում մարդ չի մնում ապրելու, որ երկարաժամկետ հեռանկարում քաղաքացիական հասարակություն դառնա: Իսկ որ ասենք, կարճաժամկետ կտրվածքում Սերժը կարող ա Ղարաբաղը հանձնում ա, Մուկն էլ էտ ընթացքում մի եկու միլիարդ էլ ա դզում, ու մի հազար հոգի էլ տունը չի կարում պահի ու էտ դարդից ինֆարկտ ա ստանում ու մեռնում ա: Կամ Նիկոլի նստելու տարիները երկարաժամկետ ենք գնահատում, թե՞ կարճաժամկետ: Մի տարի նստի, որ քաղաքացիական հասարակություն դառանանք, թե՞ թողենք լրիվ յոթն էլ նստի: Իսկ եթե յոթ տարի հետո էլ դառած չլինենք, թող ցմահ նստի: 

Չուկ ջան, էտ երկարաժամկետ-կարճաժամկետ, հոգենաբանական, քաղաքագիտական, մշակութային թեզերը սաղս էլ գիտենք: Ընդդիմության անգործությունը, թուլամորթությունն ու նյութապաշտությունը արդարացնող հատորներով ելույթներ կարելի ա գրել՝ երկարաժամկետ քաղաքագիտությամբ հիմնավորված:

----------

Բիձա (16.04.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր, խորհուրդ ես տալիս նվաճել: Ես էլ նվաճելու տարբերակներից մեկն եմ ասում:
> 
> Ու ավելորդ հարցեր էլ չեմ տալիս, թե ով ու ոնց ա գնահատել կարճաժամկետ ու երկարաժամկետ հեռանկարները: Ասենք կարճաժամկետը քո համար ինչքա՞ն ա: Իսկ երկարաժամկետը՞: Իսկ է՞ն որ միջինժամկետ կտրվածքում արդեն Հայաստանում մարդ չի մնում ապրելու, որ երկարաժամկետ հեռանկարում քաղաքացիական հասարակություն դառնա: Իսկ որ ասենք, կարճաժամկետ կտրվածքում Սերժը կարող ա Ղարաբաղը հանձնում ա, Մուկն էլ էտ ընթացքում մի եկու միլիարդ էլ ա դզում, ու մի հազար հոգի էլ տունը չի կարում պահի ու էտ դարդից ինֆարկտ ա ստանում ու մեռնում ա: Կամ Նիկոլի նստելու տարիները երկարաժամկետ ենք գնահատում, թե՞ կարճաժամկետ: Մի տարի նստի, որ քաղաքացիական հասարակություն դառանանք, թե՞ թողենք լրիվ յոթն էլ նստի: Իսկ եթե յոթ տարի հետո էլ դառած չլինենք, թող ցմահ նստի: 
> 
> Չուկ ջան, էտ երկարաժամկետ-կարճաժամկետ, հոգենաբանական, քաղաքագիտական, մշակութային թեզերը սաղս էլ գիտենք: Ընդդիմության անգործությունը, թուլամորթությունն ու նյութապաշտությունը արդարացնող հատորներով ելույթներ կարելի ա գրել՝ երկարաժամկետ քաղաքագիտությամբ հիմնավորված:


 Չէ, ոնց տեսնում եմ չափազանց բարդ ա քեզ հետ:
Ոչինչ մի անգամ էլ ապավինեմ հայերենին ու հայոց այբուբենին ու նորից փորձեմ բացատրել, որ պետք չի էս թեմայի ու հայ իրականության հետ եզրեր տանել, տարբեր խնդիրներ են: Ապեր, հայերենով ասում եմ, մի խառնի ստեղ մեր պայքարը, ես զուգահեռ չեմ անցկացնում, ես չեմ համեմատում:

Իսկ քո տված կադրեր կարող ա, հնարավոր ա նվաճման սկիզբ են, հնարավոր ա: Բայց լավագույն դեպքում սկիզբ, այլ ոչ թե նվաճում: Իսկ մեծ հավանականությամ ոչինչ են: Ու սա ընդամենը Ղրղզական հեղափոխության մասին իմ կարծիքն ա, Հայաստանի հետ չի համեմատվում, որտև համեմատության եզր չկա: Փորձի էսքանը հասկանալ:

Իսկ եթե փափագդ մեծ ա Հայաստանի պայքարի արդյունավետությունից խոսել, պայքար, որ նույնպես նվաճման ձև ա, դրված սկիզբ ու կլինի նվաճում նույն կերպ շարունակելու ու մինչև վերջ հասցնելու դեպքում, ուրեմն եթե կուզես խոսել դրանից, ապա խնդրեմ, դուրս արի էս թեմայի սահմաններից, որովհետև էս թեմայում հաջորդ բոլոր նման գրառումներդ համարելու եմ ասածներիս չհասկացածության նշան ու ուղղակի անտեսեմ:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ձյաձս, կա՞յֆ ես ստանում նույն կարուսելը խոդ տալուց:
> Գիտես չէ, որ ասելու եմ որ սա կարճաժամկետ ա: Գիտես չէ՞, որ ասելու եմ, եթե հետո տեր չկանգնեն իրանց քայլերին, անիմաստ ժամանակի վատնում ա լինելու:
> Բայց երևի քեզ դզում ա անընդհատ նույն բաները կրկնել տալը, որտև էդ դեպքում դու էլ անընդհատ կարաս նույն բաները, ինչ ասել ես, ասես:
> 
> Ուղղակի փորձի ուշադիր լինել ու հասկանալ, թե դիմացինդ ինչ ա ասում:


Չուկ, մի հատ կարո՞ղ ես համառոտ ասել, թե ղրղզները ինչն են սխալ արել, կամ ինչն են բաց թողել, կամ ոնց պիտի անեին, որ դու ասենք հոռետեսորեն չասեիր, թե «ծը՛, ծը՛, ծը՛, մեկա բանի չեն հասնելու», կամ նման մի բան, ու ասեիր «այ մալադե՛ց ղրղզներին, հալալ ա»… Թե՞ դու առհասարակ մենակ Լևոնի ելույթներն ու դրանից հետո երթերն ես մենակ հավանում, մնացածը տուֆտություններ են։ Անկեղծ ապեր։

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, մի հատ կարո՞ղ ես համառոտ ասել, թե ղրղզները ինչն են սխալ արել, կամ ինչն են բաց թողել, կամ ոնց պիտի անեին, որ դու ասենք հոռետեսորեն չասեիր, թե «ծը՛, ծը՛, ծը՛, մեկա բանի չեն հասնելու», կամ նման մի բան, ու ասեիր «այ մալադե՛ց ղրղզներին, հալալ ա»… Թե՞ դու առհասարակ մենակ Լևոնի ելույթներն ու դրանից հետո երթերն ես մենակ հավանում, մնացածը տուֆտություններ են։ Անկեղծ ապեր։


Հո՛պ:

Հալալ ա ղրղզներին:

Առաջին օրվանից էդ կարծիքին եմ ու շարունակում եմ մնալ: ՀԱԼԱ՛Լ Ա:

Բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ իրանց արածը կբերի երկրում բարեփոխումների: Իսկ մնացածը թեմայում գրած ա, կարող ես կարդալ:

Լևոնին մասին գրածդ... նորից եմ ապավինում հայոց այբուբենին ու հայերենին, փորձի հասկանալ հայերենով գրածս, որ տարբեր խնդիրներ են ու ես համեմատություն չեմ անցկացնում: Էդքան դժվա՞ր ա հայերենը հասկանալը: Թե՞ խնդիրը հայերենի մեջ չի:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Հո՛պ:
> 
> Հալալ ա ղրղզներին:
> 
> Առաջին օրվանից էդ կարծիքին եմ ու շարունակում եմ մնալ: ՀԱԼԱ՛Լ Ա:
> 
> Բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ իրանց արածը կբերի երկրում բարեփոխումների: Իսկ մնացածը թեմայում գրած ա, կարող ես կարդալ:
> 
> Լևոնին մասին գրածդ... նորից եմ ապավինում հայոց այբուբենին ու հայերենին, փորձի հասկանալ հայերենով գրածս, որ տարբեր խնդիրներ են ու ես համեմատություն չեմ անցկացնում: Էդքան դժվա՞ր ա հայերենը հասկանալը: Թե՞ խնդիրը հայերենի մեջ չի:


Ըհը, հիմա ասա, ղրղզները որ էս չանեին, էդ դեպքում ավելի շատ հնարավորություն կունենային բարեփոխումեր անելու՞, թե՞ հիմա որ արեցին։

----------

Բիձա (16.04.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Ըհը, հիմա ասա, ղրղզները որ էս չանեին, էդ դեպքում ավելի շատ հնարավորություն կունենային բարեփոխումեր անելու՞, թե՞ հիմա որ արեցին։


Ղրղզները եթե նախորդ հեղափոխությունից հետո ձեռները ծալած տանը նստած չլինեին, շատ ավելի շատ կունենային:
Եթե էս չանեին, ու շարունակեին ձեռները ծալած տանը նստել, շատ ավելի քիչ կունենային:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ղրղզները եթե նախորդ հեղափոխությունից հետո ձեռները ծալած տանը նստած չլինեին, շատ ավելի շատ կունենային:
> Եթե էս չանեին, ու շարունակեին ձեռները ծալած տանը նստել, շատ ավելի քիչ կունենային:


Ձեռները ծալած չէին, աշխատում էին, հանգստանում էին, սեքսով էին զբաղվում… Ի՞նչ անեին, գնային խորհրադարանում օրենքներ ու որոշումնե՞ր ընդունեին, թե՞ «Բակիև, հեռացի՛ր» գոռային, հենց նախորդ հեղափախությունից հետո։

----------


## Chuk

> Ձեռները ծալած չէին, աշխատում էին, հանգստանում էին, սեքսով էին զբաղվում… Ի՞նչ անեին, գնային խորհրադարանում օրենքներ ու որոշումնե՞ր ընդունեին, թե՞ «Բակիև, հեռացի՛ր» գոռային, հենց նախորդ հեղափախությունից հետո։


Ամեն փոքր անարդարության դեմ պայքարեին: Արդեն միլիոներորդ անգամ եմ ասում:
Էդ անտեր հեղափոխությունը որ էդքան հեշտ լիներ, որ մի անգամ գնայիր տշեիր ու վերջ, երանություն, հիմա ամբողջ աշխարհը լրիվ ուրիշ տեսք կունենար:
Պայքարը պետք ա ամենօրյա լինի: Ու ամենակարևորը, որ պայքարը պիտի շարունակվի կամ գուցե ավելի լուրջ փուլ մտնի առաջին հաղթանակից (իշխանափոխությունից) հետո:
Խոսքս նման պայքարներին ա վերաբերվում:

----------

Sagittarius (16.04.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ամեն փոքր անարդարության դեմ պայքարեին: Արդեն միլիոներորդ անգամ եմ ասում:
> Էդ անտեր հեղափոխությունը որ էդքան հեշտ լիներ, որ մի անգամ գնայիր տշեիր ու վերջ, երանություն, հիմա ամբողջ աշխարհը լրիվ ուրիշ տեսք կունենար:
> *Պայքարը պետք ա ամենօրյա լինի:* Ու ամենակարևորը, որ պայքարը պիտի շարունակվի կամ գուցե ավելի լուրջ փուլ մտնի առաջին հաղթանակից (իշխանափոխությունից) հետո:
> Խոսքս նման պայքարներին ա վերաբերվում:


Չուկ, ի՞նչ պիտի աներ օրինակ Ղրղզստանի քաղաքացիական մտածելակերպ ունեցող Կունդուզ Նուրսուլլուն ամենօրյա պայքարի շրջանակներում։

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, ի՞նչ պիտի աներ օրինակ Ղրղզստանի քաղաքացիական մտածելակերպ ունեցող Կունդուզ Նուրսուլլուն ամենօրյա պայքարի շրջանակներում։


Վախ մամա ջան:
Վիշ, մի քանի էջ առաջ գրել եմ: Գնա գտի կարդա:
Որ ուզես պատասխանել, մի քանի գրառում առաջ էլ կարդա, ու տես որ արդեն պատասխանել ես:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վախ մամա ջան:
> Վիշ, մի քանի էջ առաջ գրել եմ: Գնա գտի կարդա:
> Որ ուզես պատասխանել, մի քանի գրառում առաջ էլ կարդա, ու տես որ արդեն պատասխանել ես:


Չես գրել։ Կոնկրետ գործողություն գրի, ես պայքար բառի իմաստը չեմ հասկանում։ Ինչ տխմար գործողություն ասես կարելի է պայքար անվանել։ Ես միզում եմ, և դրանով պայքարում եմ օրգանիզմումս կուտակված թույների դեմ։ Շնչում եմ, դրանով պայքարում եմ օրգանիզմումս թթվածնի քաղցի դեմ։ Քայլում եմ, դրանով պայքարում եմ, որ վրաս ճարպեր չհավաքվեն։ Քեզ թվում է սրանք քաղաքական գործողություններ չե՞ն… Սխալվում ես ապեր, ես ՀՀ քաղաքացի եմ, ու վերև նշված գործողությունները եթե չանեի, նախորդ ընտորթյուններին Լևոնը իմ ձայնը չէր ստանա։ Իսկ քանի որ ես այս ամենը արել եմ իմ գաղափարների շրջանակներում, ապա փաթաթած ունեմ մնացած այն բոլոր կարծիքները, որոնք հակառակ են իմ կարծիքին։ Լավ ա՞…

----------

Բիձա (16.04.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Չես գրել։


Ասում ես չե՞մ գրել: Հմմմմ.



> Նաև ցույցեր, անհրաժեշտության դեպքում, նաև պիկետներ, նաև դատական գործեր՝ կառավարության դեմ, նաև գործադուլներ, նաև կոնկրետ չարաշահող պաշտոնյաի հրաժարականի պահանջներ ու ամեն գնով դրան հասնել, նաև ցանկացած մանր ընտրության օրինականության վերահսկում, նաև...
> Գործող արհմիությունների ձևավորում:
> Գործող իրավապաշտպան կազմակերպությունների ձևավորում:
> Գործող հասարական կազմակերպությունների ձևաավորում:
> Գործող...
> 
> Զուտ իշխանափոխությունը անհրաժեշտ, բայց բնավ երբեք բավարար քայլ չի: Ու եթե էս ասածներս չի արվում, ունենում ենք ժամանակի վատնում, երեք տարի հետո կրկնվող իրավիճակ: Ու այս գիտակցությունը հիմնականում մասսաների մոտ բացակայում է: Սա հենց քաղաքացիական գիտակցության բաղադրիչներից է ու քանի դեռ էս գիտակցումը չկա, բոլոր տեսակի իշխանափոխություններն ու ավիրումները, ջարդում-փշրումները դառնում են ըստ էության անիմաստ բան: Որոշ դեպքերում կարող են  փոքրիկ առաջընթացներ լինել դրա հաշվին, բայց առավել հաճախ՝ կտրուկ հետընթացներ: Կոնկրետ հիմա, ես վստահ եմ, Ղրղզստանում ընկած բարոյահոգեբանական մթնոլորտ է, հոգեբանական ճգնաժամ, որը դժվար է լինելու հաղթահարել: Խոսքը ավերված շինությունների մասին չի. դրանք վերականգնվող են: Անդառնալի են զոհերը, դժվար վերականգնելու բարոյահոգեբանական մթնոլորտը:




Ինչ վերաբերվում ա նորից Լևոնի վրա խոսակցությանը շուռ տալուն, ապա հասկանում եմ, որ հայերեն գրածը չես հասկանում:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ասում ես չե՞մ գրել: Հմմմմ.
> 
> Նաև ցույցեր, անհրաժեշտության դեպքում, նաև պիկետներ, նաև դատական գործեր՝ կառավարության դեմ, նաև գործադուլներ, նաև կոնկրետ չարաշահող պաշտոնյաի հրաժարականի պահանջներ ու ամեն գնով դրան հասնել, նաև ցանկացած մանր ընտրության օրինականության վերահսկում, նաև...
> Գործող արհմիությունների ձևավորում:
> Գործող իրավապաշտպան կազմակերպությունների ձևավորում:
> Գործող հասարական կազմակերպությունների ձևաավորում:
> Գործող...


Ու էսի Կունդուզ Նուրսուլլուն ամեն օր պիտի աներ, հա՞, աչքիս դու Կունդուզ Նուրսուլլույին գժի տեղ ես դրել…

----------

davidus (16.04.2010), Տրիբուն (18.04.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Ու էսի Կունդուզ Նուրսուլլուն ամեն օր պիտի աներ, հա՞, աչքիս դու Կունդուզ Նուրսուլլույին գժի տեղ ես դրել…


Դե չի անում, թող չանի: Ուղղակի արդյունքում իրավիճակի փոփոխություն չի լինի, իրականում:
Դե մեկ էլ 2-5 տարի հետո էլի կգնան տշելու, ի՞նչ կա որ, լավ սպորտ ա:

----------


## Բիձա

> *Ամեն փոքր անարդարության դեմ պայքարեին*: Արդեն միլիոներորդ անգամ եմ ասում:
> Էդ անտեր հեղափոխությունը որ էդքան հեշտ լիներ, որ մի անգամ գնայիր տշեիր ու վերջ, երանություն, հիմա ամբողջ աշխարհը լրիվ ուրիշ տեսք կունենար:
> *Պայքարը պետք ա ամենօրյա լինի: Ու ամենակարևորը, որ պայքարը պիտի շարունակվի կամ գուցե ավելի լուրջ փուլ մտնի առաջին հաղթանակից (իշխանափոխությունից) հետո:*
> Խոսքս նման պայքարներին ա վերաբերվում:


Էդ տեսական թեզը բացի մեր միտինգներից ուրիշ էլ որտեղ ես լսել կամ  կարդացել,  որ դարձրել ես անփոխարինելի դրոշակ՞: 
Ըստ այլ երկրների պատմական փորձի ընդամենը 2 ճանապարհ կա: 
1- Եղած վատ վիճակը փոխվում է  հեղափոխությամբ:
2-Կամ էլ հասարակությունը  կամավոր, իր դոդլֆիկով էլ հանդերձ, ներքին համաձայնության է գալիս,  ներմուծում է դրսի փորձը ու սկսում է ապրել նոր սկզբունքներով:
Դու ինչ որ   3-րդ ձևի կոմնակից ես, ըստ որի, ժամանակն ինքն իրեն, առանց զոհ, առանց խանութ թալանելու ու առանց դոդլֆիկ, հանգիստ  սաղ հարցերը լուծելու է:
Ոնց տեսնում ես, ահագին  մարդ  էդ քո  ուրույն ձևից տեղյակ չի: 
Օրինակ Տրիբունն ասում է, որ քո առաջարկած  կարճաժամկետ- երկարաժամկետ  խաղերով բոլորս էլ հաստատ որպես ազգ "յաշչիկ ենք խաղալու" ու վերջ:

Էս արգումնետները հաստատ տշելու ես, բայց փորձեմ շարունակել այլ կտրվածքով, 
/Բան չկա, հետո  երկու կտրվածքն էլ մի անգամից տշես:   :Hands Up:   /
Մի երկիր ցույց կտաս, որտեղ քո ձևով են հարցերը լուծվել՞:  :LOL: 
 Մի երկիր ցույց կտաս, որտեղ քաղաքացին օր ու գիշեր էդ գործին է՞:  :LOL: 
Ըստ քաղաքագիտական փորձի, ոչ նորմային են քո պատկերացրած  ձևով հասնում, ոչ էլ նորմալ վիճակն են ՝էդ ձևով պահպանում: 
Նորմալ երկրներում խաղի արդար կանոններ կան ու խաղում են էդ կանոններով- օրինակ  ոստիկան կա, որը  հասարակական կարգին է հետևում: /Սահակաշվիլին էդ ահռելի քայլն արեց, ոստիկանությունը որպես առանձին քաղաքական հրեշ խաղից հանեց -մեր տանձին չի, շարունակում ենք իրեն ապուշի տեղ դնելը/: Նորմալ երկրներում պառլամենտ կա, որը օրենքներն է մշակում, ու մյուսները էդ գործի հետ կապ չունեն: Դատավոր կա, որը իր գործն է անում:
 Բայց էդ ամեն ինչը ինչ կապ ունի մեր հետ, մեր գելերի ու ոչխարների հետ՞: :LOL: 
Դու առանց որևէ մեթոդական մեխանիզմ նշելու, ասում ես, թե մենք էլ ենք դա անելու: 
Արա Չուկ ջան, չուզողը անհասկացող բիձեն  ըլնի:  :LOL:

----------

davidus (16.04.2010), Տրիբուն (18.04.2010)

----------


## Chuk

Բիձ ջան, հիմա իմ անելուց չէինք խոսում, այլ Ղրղզստանից:
Ես կանեմ թե չէ, էդ թողնենք:

Հիմա գանք քո էս երկար ճառին: Ի՞նչ ասեմ, բիձս: Հալալ ա քեզ, եթե դու չես լսել ամենատարբեր առիթներով ամենատարբեր երկրներում կազմակերպող գործադուլների մասին, եթե չես լսել ի նշան բողոքի փողոցներ փակելու մասին, եթե չես լսել տարաբնույթ պիկետների մասին, եթե չես լսել տարբեր նստացույցերի մասին՝ կոնկրետ պահանջներով, եթե չես լսել գործող արհմիությունների, մարդու իրավունքները պաշտպանող հասարակական նախաձեռնությունների ու կազմակերպությունների մասին, եթե չես լսել տարբեր երկրների կառավարությունների այս կամ այն որոշման դեմ դատական գործերի մասին, եթե չես լսել ամենաբազում պաշտոնյաների հրաժարականների պահանջների մասին և այլն: Եթե չես լսել, ուրեմն հալալ ա քեզ: Ավելացնելու բան չունեմ:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Էդ տեսական թեզը բացի մեր միտինգներից ուրիշ էլ որտեղ ես լսել կամ  կարդացել,  որ դարձրել ես անփոխարինելի դրոշակ՞: 
> Ըստ այլ երկրների պատմական փորձի ընդամենը 2 ճանապարհ կա: 
> 1- Եղած վատ վիճակը փոխվում է  հեղափոխությամբ:
> 2-Կամ էլ հասարակությունը  կամավոր, իր դոդլֆիկով էլ հանդերձ, ներքին համաձայնության է գալիս,  ներմուծում է դրսի փորձը ու սկսում է ապրել նոր սկզբունքներով:
> Դու ինչ որ   3-րդ ձևի կոմնակից ես, ըստ որի, *ժամանակն ինքն իրեն, առանց զոհ, առանց խանութ թալանելու ու առանց դոդլֆիկ, հանգիստ  սաղ հարցերը լուծելու է:*
> Ոնց տեսնում ես, ահագին  մարդ  էդ քո  ուրույն ձևից տեղյակ չի: 
> Օրինակ Տրիբունն ասում է, որ քո առաջարկած  կարճաժամկետ- երկարաժամկետ  խաղերով բոլորս էլ հաստատ որպես ազգ "յաշչիկ ենք խաղալու" ու վերջ:
> 
> Էս արգումնետները հաստատ տշելու ես, բայց փորձեմ շարունակել այլ կտրվածքով, 
> ...


Հարգելիներս, կարո՞ղ եք ձեզ մի քիչ նեղություն տաք ու ուրիշների գրառումները ուշադիր կարդաք, ցույց տուր ինձ մի գրառում, որտեղ էդ մադրը տենց պնդում ա արել,  

անձամբ ես կարծում եմ, որ մեր հասարակությունը են հասունացման չի հասել, որ կարողանա հեղափոխության պատասխանատվությունը վերցնել իր վրա և ավարտին հասցնել, իսկ այս թեմայի մասնակիցների որոշ մասի գրառումները ինձ ապացուցում են, որ այդպես էլ կա /օրինակ հենց արդեն որերորդ գրառումում նշվող «մեթոդոլոգիական մեխանիզմները» չտեսնելու փաստը/, կարծում եմ նաև, որ պետք է ինտենսիվ զբաղվել հասարակության դաստիարակությամբ և պատրաստել հեղափոխության, որը չի լինի սոսկ իշխանափոխություն, այլ կլինի շատ ավելի լայն, տոտալ բնույթի /ստույգ ժամանակահատվածների սիրահարների համար նշեմ, որ չեմ կարծում, որ դա տաս տարուց շուտ կլինի/, կարծում եմ նաև, որ ՀԱԿը առաջնորդվում է այս մարտավարությամբ.

բայց դե անկախ ամենինչից ձեր ձեռներից ոչ ոք չի բռնում, գնացեք ջարդեք, փշրեք, լարեք ԲՏներին, երկիրն էլ երկիր սարքեք,.... բա խի՞ չեք անում /պատասխանը վերևում արդեն նշել եմ՝ որովհետև հասրակությունը դեռ պատրաստ չի իշխանափոխություն անելու և սեփական երկիրը կառավարալու պատասխանատվությունը վերցնել իր վրա/
էտ ռադիկալ, վճռական զանգվածի ամենամեծ ակտիվությունը, որ էսքան ժամանակ նկատել եմ, դա ֆորումներում կատարված գրռաումներն ա.... բեզ աբիդ, քննադատելիս պատրաստ եղեք քննադատվելուն :Wink:

----------

Chuk (16.04.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Հարգելիներս, կարո՞ղ եք ձեզ մի քիչ նեղություն տաք ու ուրիշների գրառումները ուշադիր կարդաք, ցույց տուր ինձ մի գրառում, որտեղ էդ մադրը տենց պնդում ա արել,


Իսկ ես էդ նախադասությունը իսկի չէի էլ նկատել  :Sad: 
Տենց ա, կարդում են գրածներդ ու հասկանում են, ինչ ուզում են հասկանալ:

----------


## Բիձա

> Բիձ ջան, հիմա իմ անելուց չէինք խոսում, այլ Ղրղզստանից:
> Ես կանեմ թե չէ, էդ թողնենք:
> 
> Հիմա գանք քո էս երկար ճառին: Ի՞նչ ասեմ, բիձս: Հալալ ա քեզ, *եթե դու չես լսել ամենատարբեր առիթներով ամենատարբեր երկրներում կազմակերպող գործադուլների մասին, եթե չես լսել ի նշան բողոքի փողոցներ փակելու մասին, եթե չես լսել տարաբնույթ պիկետների մասին, եթե չես լսել տարբեր նստացույցերի մասին՝ կոնկրետ պահանջներով, եթե չես լսել գործող արհմիությունների, մարդու իրավունքները պաշտպանող հասարակական նախաձեռնությունների ու կազմակերպությունների մասին, եթե չես լսել տարբեր երկրների կառավարությունների այս կամ այն որոշման դեմ դատական գործերի մասին, եթե չես լսել ամենաբազում պաշտոնյաների հրաժարականների պահանջների մասին և այլն:* Եթե չես լսել, ուրեմն հալալ ա քեզ: Ավելացնելու բան չունեմ:


Էս քո նշածը կոչվում է ժողովրդավարական երկրի  ամենօրյա քաղաքական նիստ ու կաց: 
Դե եթե մենք արդեն էդ երկիրն ենք, ուրեմն ես սխալ եմ: Ներող կլինես:

----------

Տրիբուն (18.04.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Էս քո նշածը կոչվում է ժողովրդավարական երկրի  ամենօրյա քաղաքական նիստ ու կաց: 
> Դե եթե մենք արդեն էդ երկիրն ենք, ուրեմն ես սխալ եմ: Ներող կլինես:


Ի՞նչ կապ ուներ մեր երկիրը, եթե ես խոսում եմ ընդհանրապես որևէ երկրի ժողովրդավարության գնացող ճանապարհի մասին:
Չէ, մենք էդ երկիրը չենք դեռ, չնայած կա ուժ, որ փորձում ա էդ երկիրը կառուցի, իսկ կողքից ղառղառները փորձում են կռռալով խանգարել: Բայց սա թողնենք:

Ուրեմն Ղրղզստանի ու Հայաստանի նման երկրներում դեռ մասսաների մոտ այդ էդ ժողովրդական երկրի տեսլականը չի ձևավորվել, կարծում են, որ պետք ա գնան, նախագահին տշեն ու ֆսյո, գնան տներով: Մոռանում են, որ ահա այսպիսի պրոցես կա, որը քո շուրթերում կոչվեց ժողովրդական երկրի նիստուկաց: Մոռանում են, որ էսօրվա բոլոր ժողովդրական երկրները էդ ամենօրյա նիստուկացի ճանապարհով անցել են իրենց ժողովրդավարացման ճանապարհին: Ղրղզները գնում են, նախագահ են տշում ու գնում են տուն, անցնում ա մի քանի տարի, էս ամեն ինչը չեն անում (այլ կերպ ասած ընթացքում չեն կարգավորում), հետո դանակը հասնում  ա ոսկորին, նոր գնում են նորից տշելու: Արդյունքում էդ տշելն ուղեկցվում ա վայրենությամբ, 76 զոհով և այլն: Հիմա, եթե էսքանից հետո, իրանք սկսեն էդ ամենօրյա նիստուկացով ապրեն, ուրեմն Տրիբունը ճիշտ ա, ու իրանք շանս ունեն զարգանալու: Եթե չարեցին, մի քանի տարի հետո երբ որ դանակը նորից ոսկորին հասնի, գնալու են նորից տշեն: Ու ամբողջ խոսակցությունը սրա մասին ա գնում, որ ես, իմ հեռավոր դիտարկումներով, չեմ տեսնում, որ իրանք հիմա պատրաստ են ժողովրդական ու ժողովրդացող երկրի էդ ամենօրյա նիստուկացին, էդ անհրաժեշտագույն բանին:

Հուսամ, որ մոլուցքդ ինձ հակադարձելը չի ու գոնե կփորձես մտածել, թե ինչ եմ ասում:

----------


## REAL_ist

Չուկ հեղափոխությունը ճանապարհի մի մասնա դեպի ժողովրդավարություն, որը հենց քո նշած հասարակություննա, պայքարող ամեն տեսակ անօրինականությունների դեմ: Հնարավոր չի մի օրում ժողովրդավարություն, քաղաքացիական հասարակություն ձևավորել, դրա համար երկարատև ճանապարհա պետք անցնել, իսկ հեղափոխությունը այդ ճանապարհի ամենաարդյունավետ քայլերիցա, քանի որ պատասխանատվության զգացումա առաջացնում իշխանության մոտ:

Առանց նման հեղափոխությունների երբեք չես հասնի քո ասած վիճակին ու քաղաքացիական գիտակցությանը, քանի որ ետ քո նշած ակցիաները գրոշի արժեք չեն ունենա, քանի որ դրանց բանի տեղ դնող չի լինի:

Բոլոր ժամանակակից ժողովրդավարական երկրները հասել են են իրենց ասյօրվա ամենօրյա նիստուկացին հեղափոխությունների ճանապարհով:

----------

Բիձա (17.04.2010), Տրիբուն (18.04.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ հեղափոխությունը ճանապարհի մի մասնա դեպի ժողովրդավարություն, որը հենց քո նշած հասարակություննա, պայքարող ամեն տեսակ անօրինականությունների դեմ: Հնարավոր չի մի օրում ժողովրդավարություն, քաղաքացիական հասարակություն ձևավորել, դրա համար երկարատև ճանապարհա պետք անցնել, իսկ հեղափոխությունը այդ ճանապարհի ամենաարդյունավետ քայլերիցա, քանի որ պատասխանատվության զգացումա առաջացնում իշխանության մոտ:
> 
> Առանց նման հեղափոխությունների երբեք չես հասնի քո ասած վիճակին ու քաղաքացիական գիտակցությանը, քանի որ ետ քո նշած ակցիաները գրոշի արժեք չեն ունենա, քանի որ դրանց բանի տեղ դնող չի լինի:
> 
> Բոլոր ժամանակակից ժողովրդավարական երկրները հասել են են իրենց ասյօրվա ամենօրյա նիստուկացին հեղափոխությունների ճանապարհով:


Ապրես:
Դե հիմա ասա տեսնեմ, թե ես որտեղ եմ ասել, որ հեղափոխությունը պետք չի:
Ես ասում եմ, որ հեղափոխությունը անարդյունավետ ա, եթե դրան էսինչ ու էսինչ քայլերը չեն հաջորդում:

----------


## REAL_ist

Բայց ինչ գիտես չեն հաջորդում կամ չեն հաջորդելու? 

Ես օրինակ համոզված եմ, որ ամեն նման հեղափոխություն 100 անգամ ավելի արդյունավետա ու նպատսումա ժողովրդավարությանը, քան առանց հեղափոխություն հազարավոր պիկետները, միտինգները ու այլ սահմանադրական բողոքի արտահայտման միջոցները: Հեղափոխությունը ինքը իրանով արդեն մեծ քայլա ու դրա արդյունավետությունը կախված չի դրան հաջորդող քայլերից:

----------


## Chuk

> Բայց ինչ գիտես չեն հաջորդում կամ չեն հաջորդելու?


Իսկ ո՞վ ասեց որ գիտեմ:

----------


## REAL_ist

Իսկ ես գիտեմ որ քո պատկերացրած քաղաքացիական հասարակությունը անհնարա ձևավորվի ու քո նշած քայլերը հաստատ չեն հաջորդելու: Հաջորդելու են ղրղզների մակարդակի քայլեր, որոնց մակարդակը այս հեղափոխության շնորհիվ ավելի բարձրացավ ու արդեն իրանց ավելի ուշադիր կսկսեն լսել: Հիմա ինչ փաստորեն նման դեպքում անարդյունավետ կլինի հեղափոխությունԸ?

----------


## Chuk

> Իսկ ես *գիտեմ* որ քո պատկերացրած քաղաքացիական հասարակությունը անհնարա ձևավորվի ու քո նշած քայլերը հաստատ չեն հաջորդելու: Հաջորդելու են ղրղզների մակարդակի քայլեր, որոնց մակարդակը այս հեղափոխության շնորհիվ ավելի բարձրացավ ու արդեն իրանց ավելի ուշադիր կսկսեն լսել: Հիմա ինչ փաստորեն նման դեպքում անարդյունավետ կլինի հեղափոխությունԸ?


 Կարծում եմ, որ անարդյունավետ չեն լինի, բայց արդյունքը կլինի կամ բացասական, կամ էլ չնչին դրական տեղաշարժով, որը չարժեր 76 զոհեր:
Դրական լավ տեղաշարժ կլինի, եթե շարունակվի ասածս քայլերով:

Ու ի տարբերություն քեզ ես ոչ թե ասում եմ *գիտեմ*, այլ ասում եմ *կարծում եմ*:

----------


## REAL_ist

Մեծ փոփոխություններ տենչող հասարակությունը, որը պատրաստ չէ նույնչափ մեծ ռիսկի գնալ, դատապարտված է անպտուղ գոյության:

----------


## Chuk

> Մեծ փոփոխություններ տենչող հասարակությունը, որը պատրաստ չէ նույնչափ մեծ ռիսկի գնալ, դատապարտված է անպտուղ գոյության:


Հետո՞  :Smile: 
Ի՞նչ կապ ուներ էս ասածդ իմ գրածների հետ, և արդյո՞ք կարծում ես, թե իմ ինչ-որ մի մտքի հակասող բան ասեցիր:

----------


## Բիձա

> Ի՞նչ կապ ուներ մեր երկիրը, եթե ես խոսում եմ ընդհանրապես որևէ երկրի ժողովրդավարության գնացող ճանապարհի մասին:
> Չէ, մենք էդ երկիրը չենք դեռ, չնայած կա ուժ, որ փորձում ա էդ երկիրը կառուցի, իսկ կողքից ղառղառները փորձում են կռռալով խանգարել: Բայց սա թողնենք:
> 
> Ուրեմն Ղրղզստանի ու Հայաստանի նման երկրներում դեռ մասսաների մոտ այդ էդ ժողովրդական երկրի տեսլականը չի ձևավորվել, կարծում են, որ պետք ա գնան, նախագահին տշեն ու ֆսյո, գնան տներով: Մոռանում են, որ ահա այսպիսի պրոցես կա, որը *քո շուրթերում կոչվեց ժողովրդական երկրի նիստուկաց:* Մոռանում են, որ էսօրվա բոլոր ժողովդրական երկրները էդ ամենօրյա նիստուկացի ճանապարհով անցել են իրենց ժողովրդավարացման ճանապարհին: Ղրղզները գնում են, նախագահ են տշում ու գնում են տուն, անցնում ա մի քանի տարի, էս ամեն ինչը չեն անում (այլ կերպ ասած ընթացքում չեն կարգավորում), հետո դանակը հասնում  ա ոսկորին, նոր գնում են նորից տշելու: Արդյունքում էդ տշելն ուղեկցվում ա վայրենությամբ, 76 զոհով և այլն: Հիմա, եթե էսքանից հետո, իրանք սկսեն էդ ամենօրյա նիստուկացով ապրեն, ուրեմն Տրիբունը ճիշտ ա, ու իրանք շանս ունեն զարգանալու: Եթե չարեցին, մի քանի տարի հետո երբ որ դանակը նորից ոսկորին հասնի, գնալու են նորից տշեն: Ու ամբողջ խոսակցությունը սրա մասին ա գնում, որ ես, իմ հեռավոր դիտարկումներով, չեմ տեսնում, որ իրանք հիմա պատրաստ են ժողովրդական ու ժողովրդացող երկրի էդ ամենօրյա նիստուկացին, էդ անհրաժեշտագույն բանին:
> 
> Հուսամ, որ մոլուցքդ ինձ հակադարձելը չի ու գոնե կփորձես մտածել, թե ինչ եմ ասում:


 -Քաղաքական նիստուկաց, Չուկ ջան, -*քաղաքական*:   :Ok: 
Լավ է,   ասածներիցս ինչ որ բան ընկալվում է:
Ուրեմն արժի շարունակել:
Սկսենց  հեծանիվից:
Դեմոկրատիան հեծանվի պես մի բան է- որ նստար, պտի քշես: Հենց  կանգնեցիր -կընգնես: Այսինքն հեծանիվը հենց իր կինեմատիկայի հաշվին է կայուն: Հիմա դու հայաստանի համար  քննարկում ես հեծանիվի մոդելը, մոռանալով, որ մենք հլա հեծանիվ չունենք, տո դաժե սամակատ չունենք, տո էշի կաշկա էլ չկա արանքում: Ոչ մի բան չկա այ ախպեր:   :LOL: 
Դու առաջ ընկած, մեզ էլ հիմարի տեղ դրած՝ վիճում ես, թե այ տուպոյներ, չեք հասկանում, որ պետք ա հեծանիվը քշել: Մենք էլ փորձում ենք քեզ սթափեցնել, թե Չուկ ջան, ախր հեծանիվ չունենք-ոնց քշենք՞: Արի գոնե էդ անտերը մեկից խլենք, առնենք, սարքենք, հնարենք: Բան չի ստացվում, -դու զոռ ես տալիս, թե քշեք:
 Ու էս նույն կարուսելը արդեն 20 տարի է հայաստանում ու վերջին տարիներին էլ էս կայքում ֆռում  է: Արդեն նույնիսկ իշխանությունն է  ալիկի բերանով  հռհռում մեր  վրա, թե հենա 3 ակնանի երեխու հեծանիվը մանեժում դրած է, ինչքան ուզում եք քշեք, բայց մեկ է, ընդհանուր հայտարարի չենք գալիս: 
Ինչ վերաբերում է ժողովրդավարության տեսությանը, ապա ես իմ բիձա հալով, ոչ միայն դրա տեսությանը, այլ գործնականին էլ եմ տեղյակ: 
Լավ, հետաքրքիր, խիտռի   բան ա, բայց միայն հեծանիվի վրա նստածների համար: Ու երբ դրա մասին խոսում են հեծանիվ չնստածները, հեքիաթը ռեզկի շատանում է, իրականությունը ռեզկի քչանում: 
Արի բարիշենք այն կետում, որ քանի դեռ  հեծանիվ չունենք, դու  մեզ էդ չեղած հեշանիվը քշել մի պարտադրի:    :Ok:

----------

Gayl (17.04.2010), Տրիբուն (18.04.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ժող ուզում եմ սկսել էն բանից որ հեղափոխությունը ամենավատ ու անարդյունավետ վարյանտն ա դեմոկրատական երկիր կառուցելու, դա ամենավերջին վարյանտն ա որ պետք ա օգտագործվի ու ես դրան էսօր նույնիսկ հեղափոխություն չէի անվանի այլ բռնի իշխանափոխություն… իշխանափոխությունն ու հեղափոխությունը չի կարա ինքնանպատակ լինի… դա ոչ միայն պետք ա լինի ժողովրդի դժգոհությունից ու վատ վիճակից այլ պետք ա լինի պահանջ/կարիք

կիգիզներն արել են էն ինչ կարողացել են, այսինքն բռնի ձևով իշխանափոխություն են արել ու դեռ հետո կերևա թե ինչ են կառուցում… առաջինից հետո պարզվեց որ չեն կառուցել, դրա համար էլ երկրորդի կարիքն եղավ… *Վիշ* այ որ ասում ես սեքսով են զբաղվել, հանգստացել են, եսիմ ինչ, դրա համար էլ էսօր հելան ու նույն բանը էլի կրկնեցին… էլի գնան տուն "սեքս անեն" էլի են նյույն բանն անելու մի 5 տարի հետո… դեմոկրատիան ու քաղհասարակությունը ինչքան էլ կառուցես վերջնական չի ու ամբողջական չի, գոնե շարունակական խնամք պտի ապահովես… հիմա կիրգիզները եթե ուզում են կառուցել եվրոպական ստանդարտներով ու այդ կարգի երկիր, ապա քաղհասարակություն ստեղծելը *պարտադիր*  պայման ա… դեմոկրատական երկրի ամենաառաջնային պայմաններից մեկը դա քաղհասարակությունն ա… չեղավ՝ էլի երկիր կկառուցես, բայց ուրիշ ձևի… համենայն դեպս էն չի լինի ինչ որ մենք ենք ուզում կառուցել… քաղհասարակությունը երկրի կառավարումը դարձնում ա ռացիոնալ ու հասարակության ձայնն ավելի հստակ ա լսվում ու իշխանությունների համար դա անհրաժեշտություն ա իմանալու ժողովրդի տրամադրություններն ու դիրքորոշումը (կարծում եմ նորմալ երկրի իշխանություններին դա պտի որ հետաքրքրի)… սրանք բարոյական խոսքեր չեն այլ զուտ պրակտիկ մեխանիզմներ… 

Հիմա եթե մենք քաղհասարակությունը համարում ենք ֆիկտիվ կատեգորիա ուրեմն մենք որևէ իշխանափոխությունից շատ սպասելիքներ չենք կարող ունենալ… քաղհասարակության ձևավորումը սկսում ա էն վայրկյանից երբ որոշում ենք կառուցել դեմոկրատական ազատ երկիր այլ ոչ թե հեղափոխությունից կամ իշխանափոխությունից հետո և շարունակվում անվերջ… կրթության պես ա, փողը որ տվիր չի նշանակում որ արդեն կրթվեցիր, հլա պետք ա գնաս ու սովորես ու հետո էլ շարունակես որովհետև ուսումը շարունակական պրոցես ա այլ ոչ թե ապրանք… չձևավորված հասարակությունը մասսա ա որը ղեկավարելը շատ դժվար ա անգամ մեծագույն ցանկության դեպքում դրա համար էլ դիկտատուրա ա ստեղծվում…

…ես Հայաստանում նկատում եմ քաղհասարակության ձևավորում (կարող ա սխալ եմ… հեռու եմ) ու եթե դրա ձևավորումը բերի անգամ բռնի հեղափոխության ես խնդիր չունեմ, չնայած եթե ձևավորվի, դրա կարիքը պտի չզգացվի… սա ասելով ես ինկատի չունեմ որ նախ պտի կառուցենք հետո իշխանափոխություն անենք, այլ որ սրանք զուգահեռ պրոցեսներ են որտեղ իշխանափոխությունը ստորադասվում է քաղհասարակության ձևավորմանը… վերջիվերջո քաղհասարակության ձևավորումը պտի ապահովի առանց ցնցումների պարբերաբար իշխանափոխություն, որը կլինի անհրաժեշտություն… նաստոյկա/adjustment…

----------

Chuk (17.04.2010), Rammer (17.04.2010), Sagittarius (17.04.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> .............
> Դու առաջ ընկած, մեզ էլ հիմարի տեղ դրած՝ վիճում ես, թե այ տուպոյներ, չեք հասկանում, որ պետք ա հեծանիվը քշել: Մենք էլ փորձում ենք քեզ սթափեցնել, թե Չուկ ջան, ախր *հեծանիվ չունենք-ոնց քշենք*՞: Արի գոնե էդ անտերը մեկից խլենք, առնենք, սարքենք, հնարենք: Բան չի ստացվում, -դու զոռ ես տալիս, թե քշեք:
>  Ու էս նույն կարուսելը արդեն 20 տարի է հայաստանում ու վերջին տարիներին էլ էս կայքում ֆռում  է: Արդեն նույնիսկ իշխանությունն է  ալիկի բերանով  հռհռում մեր  վրա, թե հենա 3 ակնանի երեխու հեծանիվը մանեժում դրած է, ինչքան ուզում եք քշեք, բայց մեկ է, ընդհանուր հայտարարի չենք գալիս: 
> *Ինչ վերաբերում է ժողովրդավարության տեսությանը, ապա ես իմ բիձա հալով, ոչ միայն դրա տեսությանը, այլ գործնականին էլ եմ տեղյակ:* 
> Լավ, հետաքրքիր, խիտռի   բան ա, բայց միայն հեծանիվի վրա նստածների համար: Ու երբ դրա մասին խոսում են հեծանիվ չնստածները, հեքիաթը ռեզկի շատանում է, իրականությունը ռեզկի քչանում: 
> Արի բարիշենք այն կետում, որ քանի դեռ  հեծանիվ չունենք, դու  մեզ էդ չեղած հեշանիվը քշել մի պարտադրի:


Բիձ, էդ հեծանիվը մենք պտի սարքենք, էսի ոչ մի տեղից չես կարա առնես, վարյանտ չկա… հեծանիվդ չես սարքի, քշել չես սովորի, հեծանվավազքին էլ չես մասնակցի ու հետ կմնաս… 100%… դու խոմ ժողովրդավարության տեսությունն էլ, գործնականն էլ գիտես… չէ՞… որ չկա հեծանիվ ով ա մեղավո՞ր…

----------

Chuk (17.04.2010), Rammer (17.04.2010)

----------


## dvgray

> Ժող ուզում եմ սկսել էն բանից որ հեղափոխությունը ամենավատ ու անարդյունավետ վարյանտն ա դեմոկրատական երկիր կառուցելու, դա ամենավերջին վարյանտն ա որ պետք ա օգտագործվի ու ես դրան էսօր նույնիսկ հեղափոխություն չէի անվանի այլ բռնի իշխանափոխություն… իշխանափոխությունն ու հեղափոխությունը չի կարա ինքնանպատակ լինի… դա ոչ միայն պետք ա լինի ժողովրդի դժգոհությունից ու վատ վիճակից այլ պետք ա լինի պահանջ/կարիք
> 
> կիգիզներն արել են էն ինչ կարողացել են, այսինքն բռնի ձևով իշխանափոխություն են արել ու դեռ հետո կերևա թե ինչ են կառուցում… առաջինից հետո պարզվեց որ չեն կառուցել, դրա համար էլ երկրորդի կարիքն եղավ… *Վիշ* այ որ ասում ես սեքսով են զբաղվել, հանգստացել են, եսիմ ինչ, դրա համար էլ էսօր հելան ու նույն բանը էլի կրկնեցին… էլի գնան տուն "սեքս անեն" էլի են նյույն բանն անելու մի 5 տարի հետո… դեմոկրատիան ու քաղհասարակությունը ինչքան էլ կառուցես վերջնական չի ու ամբողջական չի, գոնե շարունակական խնամք պտի ապահովես… հիմա կիրգիզները եթե ուզում են կառուցել եվրոպական ստանդարտներով ու այդ կարգի երկիր, ապա քաղհասարակություն ստեղծելը *պարտադիր*  պայման ա… դեմոկրատական երկրի ամենաառաջնային պայմաններից մեկը դա քաղհասարակությունն ա… չեղավ՝ էլի երկիր կկառուցես, բայց ուրիշ ձևի… համենայն դեպս էն չի լինի ինչ որ մենք ենք ուզում կառուցել… քաղհասարակությունը երկրի կառավարումը դարձնում ա ռացիոնալ ու հասարակության ձայնն ավելի հստակ ա լսվում ու իշխանությունների համար դա անհրաժեշտություն ա իմանալու ժողովրդի տրամադրություններն ու դիրքորոշումը (կարծում եմ նորմալ երկրի իշխանություններին դա պտի որ հետաքրքրի)… սրանք բարոյական խոսքեր չեն այլ զուտ պրակտիկ մեխանիզմներ… 
> 
> Հիմա եթե մենք քաղհասարակությունը համարում ենք ֆիկտիվ կատեգորիա ուրեմն մենք որևէ իշխանափոխությունից շատ սպասելիքներ չենք կարող ունենալ… քաղհասարակության ձևավորումը սկսում ա էն վայրկյանից երբ որոշում ենք կառուցել դեմոկրատական ազատ երկիր այլ ոչ թե հեղափոխությունից կամ իշխանափոխությունից հետո և շարունակվում անվերջ… կրթության պես ա, փողը որ տվիր չի նշանակում որ արդեն կրթվեցիր, հլա պետք ա գնաս ու սովորես ու հետո էլ շարունակես որովհետև ուսումը շարունակական պրոցես ա այլ ոչ թե ապրանք… չձևավորված հասարակությունը մասսա ա որը ղեկավարելը շատ դժվար ա անգամ մեծագույն ցանկության դեպքում դրա համար էլ դիկտատուրա ա ստեղծվում…
> 
> …ես Հայաստանում նկատում եմ քաղհասարակության ձևավորում (կարող ա սխալ եմ… հեռու եմ) ու եթե դրա ձևավորումը բերի անգամ բռնի հեղափոխության ես խնդիր չունեմ, չնայած եթե ձևավորվի, դրա կարիքը պտի չզգացվի… սա ասելով ես ինկատի չունեմ որ նախ պտի կառուցենք հետո իշխանափոխություն անենք, այլ որ սրանք զուգահեռ պրոցեսներ են որտեղ իշխանափոխությունը ստորադասվում է քաղհասարակության ձևավորմանը… վերջիվերջո քաղհասարակության ձևավորումը պտի ապահովի առանց ցնցումների պարբերաբար իշխանափոխություն, որը կլինի անհրաժեշտություն… նաստոյկա/adjustment…


հարգելիս  :Smile: 
մի փոքրիկ, բայց կարևոր շտրիխ քո /և այստեղ, այս թեմայում գրված բազմաթիվ գրառումների/:
դեմոկրատական երկիրին հատուկ իշխանափոխության նորմալ մեխանիզմների առկայությունը հնարավոր է միմիայն այն դեպքում, երբ կան նորմալ կուսակցություններ: էն, որ պրեզիդենտի գլուխը չեք ուզում որ տապոռվի, կամ էլ դրա հակառակը, որ չենք ուզում որ երկիրը լինի դիկտատոուրա կամ ժողովրդի վրա պլիված իշխանություն… դա ապահովվում է կուսակցությունների գործում մեխանիզմով: որ առաջին հերթին կուսակցղության ներսում է տեղի ունենում ընտռրություն, ու եթե պրեզիդենտը կամ մինիստրը փորձում է տրյուկներ անել պետության կամ ժողովրդի գլխին, ապա հենց իրա կուսակցությունը նրան հում-հում կուտի ու վայրկյանական իշխանությունից դուրս կշպրտի, քանի որ նա թույլ չի տա իր հեղինակության ու հետևաբար իր հաջորդ ընտրություններում ստացած քվեների հետ խաղեր տալ:

իսկ քաղաքացիական հասարակություն ասածը՝ դա ընտրության ժամանակ դիրքորոշում հայտնող մասսայի մասին է ընդամենը, այլ ոչ թե զիբիլը ճիշտ տեղում թափող կամ միլիցում կարգի բերող մասայի մասին: այդ ամեն ինչը ՝է դա կուսակցությունների ու կուսակցական գործիչների խնդիրն է, որոնք նաև փող են ստանում դա որպես մասնագիտություն կիրառելու համար:

ձեր գրելուց թե չէ տպավորություն է ստացվում, որ ամերիկայում քաղաքցիական հասարակությունը զբաղված է երկիում օրենքների պաշտպանությամբ կամ քաղաքապետարանին ամենօրյա աշխատանիքի հրավիրելով…  :LOL: 
թուրիմացության մեջ եք գցում անիրազեք մարդկանց:

ասեմ, որ այդպիսի բան չկա:

իսկ եթե կուսսակցությունները չեն կատարում իրենց ֆունկցիան /օրինակ հայաստանի պես կուսակցությունը ՝ դա ինչ որ մեկի կողքը հավաքված թայֆա է/, ապա անխուսափելիորեն կամ լինում է Հայաստանի, Ռռուսաստանի, Տաջիկստանի…  պես ճորտատիրական կարգեր, կամ էլ օրինակ Կիրգիզիայի  պես պրեզիդենտների  ու կառավարության ռեժիմով ծեծ:

նորից եմ կրկնում, ժողովուրդ ջան, քաղաքական կուսացություների ֆունկցիան մի դրեք ժողովրդի վրի: դա աննորմալություն է՝: հերիք չի դնում եք, հլա մի բան էլ ուրախանում եք, որ փողոցում մեկը միլիցու հետ կարողացավ բազառ անի,  :LOL:

----------

Վիշապ (18.04.2010), Տրիբուն (18.04.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> հարգելիս 
> մի փոքրիկ, բայց կարևոր շտրիխ քո /և այստեղ, այս թեմայում գրված բազմաթիվ գրառումների/:
> դեմոկրատական երկիրին հատուկ իշխանափոխության նորմալ մեխանիզմների առկայությունը հնարավոր է միմիայն այն դեպքում, երբ կան նորմալ կուսակցություններ: էն, որ պրեզիդենտի գլուխը չեք ուզում որ տապոռվի, կամ էլ դրա հակառակը, որ չենք ուզում որ երկիրը լինի դիկտատոուրա կամ ժողովրդի վրա պլիված իշխանություն… դա ապահովվում է կուսակցությունների գործում մեխանիզմով: որ առաջին հերթին կուսակցղության ներսում է տեղի ունենում ընտռրություն, ու եթե պրեզիդենտը կամ մինիստրը փորձում է տրյուկներ անել պետության կամ ժողովրդի գլխին, ապա հենց իրա կուսակցությունը նրան հում-հում կուտի ու վայրկյանական իշխանությունից դուրս կշպրտի, քանի որ նա թույլ չի տա իր հեղինակության ու հետևաբար իր հաջորդ ընտրություններում ստացած քվեների հետ խաղեր տալ:
> *
> իսկ քաղաքացիական հասարակություն ասածը՝ դա ընտրության ժամանակ դիրքորոշում հայտնող մասսայի մասին է ընդամենը, այլ ոչ թե զիբիլը ճիշտ տեղում թափող կամ միլիցում կարգի բերող մասայի մասին: այդ ամեն ինչը ՝է դա կուսակցությունների ու կուսակցական գործիչների խնդիրն է, որոնք նաև փող են ստանում դա որպես մասնագիտություն կիրառելու համար:*
> 
> ձեր գրելուց թե չէ տպավորություն է ստացվում, որ ամերիկայում քաղաքցիական հասարակությունը զբաղված է երկիում օրենքների պաշտպանությամբ կամ քաղաքապետարանին ամենօրյա աշխատանիքի հրավիրելով… 
> թուրիմացության մեջ եք գցում անիրազեք մարդկանց:
> 
> ...


Դիվ ջան կուսակցությունը քաղհասարակության բաղադրիչներից մեկն ա ու իշխանափոխության մեխանիզմ չի հանդիսանում… կուսակցույուններում միավորված են քաղաքական ընդհանուր հայացքներ ունեցող մարդիկ… իսկ մեխանիզմը ընտրություններն են… դեմոկրատական երկրում ես ապրում ու պտի որ իմանաս…

…իսկ էս քո քաղաքացիական հասարակության սահմանումը սպանեց ընգեր… մի հատ վրով անցի էլի բռատ… մի հատ դաբլչեք արա էլի… իմ խաթր

----------

Chuk (17.04.2010), Rammer (17.04.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> -Քաղաքական նիստուկաց, Չուկ ջան, -*քաղաքական*:  
> Լավ է,   ասածներիցս ինչ որ բան ընկալվում է:
> Ուրեմն արժի շարունակել:
> Սկսենց  հեծանիվից:
> Դեմոկրատիան հեծանվի պես մի բան է- որ նստար, պտի քշես: Հենց  կանգնեցիր -կընգնես: Այսինքն հեծանիվը հենց իր կինեմատիկայի հաշվին է կայուն: Հիմա դու հայաստանի համար  քննարկում ես հեծանիվի մոդելը, մոռանալով, որ մենք հլա հեծանիվ չունենք, տո դաժե սամակատ չունենք, տո էշի կաշկա էլ չկա արանքում: Ոչ մի բան չկա այ ախպեր:  
> Դու առաջ ընկած, մեզ էլ հիմարի տեղ դրած՝ վիճում ես, թե այ տուպոյներ, չեք հասկանում, որ պետք ա հեծանիվը քշել: Մենք էլ փորձում ենք քեզ սթափեցնել, թե Չուկ ջան, ախր հեծանիվ չունենք-ոնց քշենք՞: Արի գոնե էդ անտերը մեկից խլենք, առնենք, սարքենք, հնարենք: Բան չի ստացվում, -դու զոռ ես տալիս, թե քշեք:
>  Ու էս նույն կարուսելը արդեն 20 տարի է հայաստանում ու վերջին տարիներին էլ էս կայքում ֆռում  է: Արդեն նույնիսկ իշխանությունն է  ալիկի բերանով  հռհռում մեր  վրա, թե հենա 3 ակնանի երեխու հեծանիվը մանեժում դրած է, ինչքան ուզում եք քշեք, բայց մեկ է, ընդհանուր հայտարարի չենք գալիս: 
> Ինչ վերաբերում է ժողովրդավարության տեսությանը, ապա ես իմ բիձա հալով, ոչ միայն դրա տեսությանը, այլ գործնականին էլ եմ տեղյակ: 
> Լավ, հետաքրքիր, խիտռի   բան ա, բայց միայն հեծանիվի վրա նստածների համար: Ու երբ դրա մասին խոսում են հեծանիվ չնստածները, հեքիաթը ռեզկի շատանում է, իրականությունը ռեզկի քչանում: 
> Արի բարիշենք այն կետում, որ քանի դեռ  հեծանիվ չունենք, դու  մեզ էդ չեղած հեշանիվը քշել մի պարտադրի:


Բիձս, ներող շեֆ, բայց էդ դու դեռ պիտի փորձես հասկանալ, ընկալել, թե քեզ ինչ են ասում:
Գրառումդ ցույց տվեց, որ չես ընկալել:

Ուրեմն ղրղզները էդ հեծանիվը ձեռք էին բերել (քո լեզվով եմ ասում), չէին քշել, տվին ջարդուփշուր արին, գնացին նոր հեծանիվ ձեռք բերեցին, մի քանի օր առաջ, ու ահա իմ դիտարկումները ցույց են տալիս, որ իրանք էլի չեն քշելու, պադվալում գցելու են, մի քանի տարի հետո էլ ջարդեն փշրեն: Էսքանը ղրղզների մասին, իսկ դու փորձի հասկանալ ու ընկալել թե ինչ եմ ասում, մեկ էլ տեսար ստացվեց:

Հիմա ընդհանրապես հեծանվի մասին: Հեծանիվը կարելի է գնալ ու խլել: Հեծանիվը կարելի է աշխատանքով ձեռք բերել: Հեծանիվը կարելի է ինքնուրույն սարքել:
Տարբեր ձևեր կան:
Ու բոլորն էլ անիմաստ են, եթե նախապես չես որոշել հեծանիվն իր նպատակով օգտագործես, քշես:
Եթե չես կարողանալու քշես, ու քցելու ես պադվալում, կամ էլ, չգիտեմ, ասենք տոնածառից կախես, էդ ձեռք բերելդ անիմաստ բան ա դառնում: Իսկ եթե ձեռք բերելուց էլ լիքը ռեսուրսներ ես կորցնում, ապա էլ ավելի անիմաստ:

----------

Rammer (17.04.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

> Բիձ, էդ հեծանիվը մենք պտի սարքենք, էսի ոչ մի տեղից չես կարա առնես, վարյանտ չկա… հեծանիվդ չես սարքի, քշել չես սովորի, հեծանվավազքին էլ չես մասնակցի ու հետ կմնաս… 100%… դու խոմ ժողովրդավարության տեսությունն էլ, գործնականն էլ գիտես… չէ՞… որ չկա հեծանիվ ով ա մեղավո՞ր…


Նախ հեծանիվ ասածը դա լայն իմաստով, ոչ թե ժողովրդավարությունն է, այլ պետությունը:   :Ok: 
էդ հարցը թողնենքն մի կողմ, անցնենք ձեր տարբերակին: 
Մեֆ ջան, որ ընդգծածիցդ մի 2 բառ են կողմ էլ կարդայիր, կտեսներիր, որ որպես տարբերակ գրել եմ նաև քո ասած *"սարքենքը"*  :Ok: 
Հիմա դուք ասում եք, թե  սարքելն ու քշելը միաժամանակյա պրոցես ա: Ով է դրա դեմ բան ասել, իհարկե էդպես ա: 
Բայց երբ սկսում ես մանրից սարքելը ու ամեն անգամ մեկը կողքից գալիս քացով, թնդանոթով սարքածդ ջարդ ու փշուր ա անում,  ճիճվությամբ, խաբեությամբ  ու իրա գեղցի հալով քեզ կզցրած ա պահում, ու չի թողնում որ հաջորդ անգամ նույնիսկ հեծանիվի ամենատարրական մասերը դրսից առնես բերես ներս /զոր-օրինակ բարձրախոսների ներմուծման  պատմությունը/, ժողովրդին երկրից լարում ա դուրս, թե գնացեք դրսում արածեք, եկեք տանը կթվեք, ապա հարց է առաջանում: Թե արդյոք մենք մի քայլ առաջ գնացել ենք սարքելու հարցում՞   :Angry2: 
Իրենք ամեն մեկը դառել է մի բուղա, իսկ մենք էլի նույն հին ջարդած տաշտակի առաջ ենք, ցամքած ու շշկռած: 
Ղրղզները ուրիշ վարիանտով են գնում: Ամեն անգամ իրենց ֆռցնողին սատկացնում են ու գնում են սեքսով զբաղվելու : 
Մյուս եկողը եթե էլի ֆռցրեց, էլի սատկացնում են ու էլի  գնում յուրտայի խորքերը իրենց գործին: 
Մենք ասում ենք, թե էս վարիանտով հեծանիվ սարքելը մի 1000 անգամ մեր սարքելու ազգային ավանդույթային տեխնոլոգիայից խելոք ու արխային  ձև ա: 
Ես իմ ասածի ճշմարտությունը փորձում էմ ապացուցել ուրիշ երկրների  քաղաքական պատմության փորձով- չի ստացվում, Տրիբունն իրա  գիտելիքի ու փորձի բազայով- բան չի ստացվում: Վիշապը իրա նաղդ տրամաբանությամբ- վարիանտ չկա: 
Ստացվում է, որ ակումբում էդ հարցը ապացուցելու ձև չկա: 
Կարաս հարցում էլ անես- մենք փոքրամասնություն կկազմենք, որովհետև մեծամասնությունը շարժվում է համաձայն  ազգային բանահյուսական հեքիաթների:   :LOL: 
Դե ինչ-ժամանակը ցույց կտա:   :Hands Up:  :LOL:  :Bad: 
Սպասեք- տեսեք:  :LOL:

----------


## Բիձա

> *Բիձս, ներող շեֆ, բայց էդ դու դեռ պիտի փորձես հասկանալ, ընկալել, թե քեզ ինչ են ասում:
> Գրառումդ ցույց տվեց, որ չես ընկալել*:


 Բա, Չուկ ջան, դժվար հասկացողներ ու վաաբշե չհասկացողներ էնքան կան:    :LOL: 
Ես մի ձևի անընկալող եմ, մեր երկուստեք  չհարգած հայտնի տղերքը մի այլ ձևի անհասկացող:   :LOL:  
Ինչքան ուզում ես բացարտրի, մեկ է -ես էլ, տղերքն էլ, չնայած տարբեր պատճառներով, բայց հաստատ քեզ չենք հասկանալու:
 Ու ստացվում է, որ  ինձ ու տղեքին կամ պտի արգելափակես, կամ խփես սպանես, կամ շարունակես  դաստիրակելը: /իմա հեծանիվ սարքելը/:
Շարունակիր դաստիրակելը ախպեր ջան:   :LOL: 
Տղերքին էդ վարանտը շատ ա ձեռ տալի:   :Hands Up: 
Ես էլ դեմ չեմ, բիձու անհետաքրքիր օրերս եմ անց կացնում քեզ հետ հակաճառելով:  :Hands Up: 
Բայց հիշիր, որ արանքում քո դաստիարակչական աշխատանքը լուրջ ընդունող ու հասկացող շատ մարդիկ կան, որոնք իմ ու քո վաժնի վիդից  շշկռած, չգիտեն թե ոնց անեն-ով է ճիշտ, ով սխալ:   :Bad:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Նախ հեծանիվ ասածը դա լայն իմաստով, ոչ թե ժողովրդավարությունն է, այլ պետությունը:


ախր ցավն էլ հենց էդ ա, որ մենք այդ հեծանիվը ունենք, բայց էշ-էշ քաքի մեչ ենք քցել :Angry2: 
հետո մեր պատմությունից ենք դժգոհում, սաղ աշխարհը պադռվի-տրաքի չի կարողանա մեզ խանգարել նորմալ պետություն կառուցել, եթե միայն մենք ուզենանք, մեր ապագան *միայն* մեր ձեռքերում է, բայց ընգել ենք սաղ օր ազգային մաշտաբով ջուր ենք ծեծում :Angry2:

----------


## Chuk

> Բա, Չուկ ջան, դժվար հասկացողներ ու վաաբշե չհասկացողներ էնքան կան:   
> Ես մի ձևի անընկալող եմ, մեր երկուստեք  չհարգած հայտնի տղերքը մի այլ ձևի անհասկացող:   
> Ինչքան ուզում ես բացարտրի, մեկ է -ես էլ, տղերքն էլ, չնայած տարբեր պատճառներով, բայց հաստատ քեզ չենք հասկանալու:
>  Ու ստացվում է, որ  ինձ ու տղեքին կամ պտի արգելափակես, կամ խփես սպանես, կամ շարունակես  դաստիրակելը: /իմա հեծանիվ սարքելը/:
> Շարունակիր դաստիրակելը ախպեր ջան:  
> Տղերքին էդ վարանտը շատ ա ձեռ տալի:  
> Ես էլ դեմ չեմ, բիձու անհետաքրքիր օրերս եմ անց կացնում քեզ հետ հակաճառելով: 
> Բայց հիշիր, որ արանքում քո դաստիարակչական աշխատանքը լուրջ ընդունող ու հասկացող շատ մարդիկ կան, որոնք իմ ու քո վաժնի վիդից  շշկռած, չգիտեն թե ոնց անեն-ով է ճիշտ, ով սխալ:


Բիձ ջան, հիմա ասե՞մ, որ անկապ խոսում ես  :Smile: 
Չգիտեմ ի՞նչ ա ուզածդ, որտեղի՞ց ես եկել ու ու՞ր ես գնում, բայց գիտեմ, որ իմ ամեն գրածը խեղաթյուրում ես: Հետո խնդիրը լոկալացնում ես, կոնտեքստից կտրում ես ու իբր հետաքրքիր դատողություն ես սարքում:

Այսպես, հեծանիվի օրինակն ի սկզբանե սխալ էր: Որովհետև հեծանիվը մի սարք է, որը մինչ վերջնական պատրաստելը չես կարող կիրառել, միայն պատրաստելուց հետո: Ու դու դա օգտագործեցիր մի հատ սին տեսություն սարքելու համար: Մինչդեռ պետությունը, որն ունենք, արդեն իսկ կարելի ա կիրառել, ու ղրղզների ունեցած պետությունն էլ կարելի էր կիրառել, մինչև հեղաշրջումը: Խոսքը այ սենց պարզ ու հասարակ բաների մասին ա: Ուրիշ հարց, որ էդ պետությունը էն վիճակում չի եղել, ինչն անհրաժեշտ ա ժողովրդական երկրին՝ լավագույնս կիրառելու համար:

Հիմա ես ասում եմ, որ դու իմ ասածը չես ընկալել, դու խեղաթյուրում ու ներկայացնում ես էնպես, որ իբր անընկալող եմ համարել: Չէ, բիձս, ես քեզ շատ խելոք ու տրամաբանող մարդ եմ համարում, բայց ով որոշակի աստիճանի պահպանողականություն ունի ու իր հիմնական պատկերացումներից մի քայլ էն կողմ չի փորձում դիտարկել, կամ դիտարկելու դեպքում էդ տրամաբանությունը չի հասկանում: Քո պատկերացրածը խփել-ջարդելն ա, ալյա 96+:

Հիմա դու եկել ու ինչ-որ եզրահանգումներ ես անում տղերքի, տղերքին ձեռ տալու մասին: Տո դու ի՞նչ գիտես, թե տղերքին ինչն ա ձեռ տալիս: Որ էդքան ձեռ ա տալիս, խի՞ ենք բկներին նստած: Բայց դե դու դա չես ընկալում: 

Ինչևէ, գիտե՞ս ինչի եմ սենց արձագանքում: Որտև այ սենց դու հա շուռ ես տալիս անձնականի վրա քննարկումը, հետո էլ անմեղ աչուկներով ինձ ես դրանում մեղադրում՝ իմ արձագանքը լսելով: Չարժի, բիձս, չարժի: Որտև որ ասեմ, թե դեմագոգիա ես անում, էլի մի հատ բոցաշունչ ելույթ ես գրելու իմ պիտակավորելու ու անձնականցնելու մասին, մոռանալով որ հենց նոր դու էիր պիտակում:

----------


## Բիձա

> ախր ցավն էլ հենց էդ ա, որ մենք այդ հեծանիվը ունենք, բայց էշ-էշ քաքի մեչ ենք քցել
> հետո մեր պատմությունից ենք դժգոհում, սաղ աշխարհը պադռվի-տրաքի չի կարողանա մեզ խանգարել նորմալ պետություն կառուցել, եթե միայն մենք ուզենանք, մեր ապագան *միայն* մեր ձեռքերում է, *բայց ընգել ենք սաղ օր ազգային մաշտաբով ջուր ենք ծեծում*


 Ջուր ծեծելն էլ էություն է, ու շատ կարևոր էություն: 
Երբ 2 հոգի են իրար հետ ջուր ծեծում, դա անշառ գործ է- կոֆե խմելու ժամանցի պես մի բան: 
Բայց երբ տարիներով միտինգում են  պաշտոնապես ջուր ծեծում, ու դրանից հետո էլ կանգնում ասում են, թե  մենք ջուր ծեծելով գործ ենք անում ու էդ ջուր ծեծոցիով սարեր ենք շուռ տալու, հավատս մի քիչ ինձ պադվադիտ ա անում, ուղեղս էլ բուքսավատ:
 Դե դուք ջահելներով հաստատ բիձեքից խելոք եք, գիտեք ինչ եք անում:   :LOL: 
Ինձ բանի տեղ մի դրեք   :Hands Up: 
 -առաջ հայաստան:   :LOL:

----------

Տրիբուն (18.04.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

> Բիձ ջան, հիմա ասե՞մ, որ անկապ խոսում ես 
> Չգիտեմ ի՞նչ ա ուզածդ, որտեղի՞ց ես եկել ու ու՞ր ես գնում, բայց գիտեմ, որ իմ ամեն գրածը խեղաթյուրում ես: Հետո խնդիրը լոկալացնում ես, կոնտեքստից կտրում ես ու իբր հետաքրքիր դատողություն ես սարքում:
> 
> Այսպես, հեծանիվի օրինակն ի սկզբանե սխալ էր: Որովհետև հեծանիվը մի սարք է, որը մինչ վերջնական պատրաստելը չես կարող կիրառել, միայն պատրաստելուց հետո: Ու դու դա օգտագործեցիր մի հատ սին տեսություն սարքելու համար: Մինչդեռ պետությունը, որն ունենք, արդեն իսկ կարելի ա կիրառել, ու ղրղզների ունեցած պետությունն էլ կարելի էր կիրառել, մինչև հեղաշրջումը: Խոսքը այ սենց պարզ ու հասարակ բաների մասին ա: Ուրիշ հարց, որ էդ պետությունը էն վիճակում չի եղել, ինչն անհրաժեշտ ա ժողովրդական երկրին՝ լավագույնս կիրառելու համար:
> 
> Հիմա ես ասում եմ, որ դու իմ ասածը չես ընկալել, դու խեղաթյուրում ու ներկայացնում ես էնպես, որ իբր անընկալող եմ համարել: Չէ, բիձս, ես քեզ շատ խելոք ու տրամաբանող մարդ եմ համարում, բայց ով որոշակի աստիճանի պահպանողականություն ունի ու իր հիմնական պատկերացումներից մի քայլ էն կողմ չի փորձում դիտարկել, կամ դիտարկելու դեպքում էդ տրամաբանությունը չի հասկանում: *Քո պատկերացրածը խփել-ջարդելն ա, ալյա 96+:*
> 
> Հիմա դու եկել ու ինչ-որ եզրահանգումներ ես անում տղերքի, տղերքին ձեռ տալու մասին: Տո դու ի՞նչ գիտես, թե տղերքին ինչն ա ձեռ տալիս: Որ էդքան ձեռ ա տալիս, խի՞ ենք բկներին նստած: Բայց դե դու դա չես ընկալում: 
> 
> Ինչևէ, գիտե՞ս ինչի եմ սենց արձագանքում: Որտև այ սենց դու հա շուռ ես տալիս անձնականի վրա քննարկումը, հետո էլ անմեղ աչուկներով ինձ մեղադրանում մեղադրում՝ իմ արձագանքը լսելով: Չարժի, բիձս, չարժի: Որտև որ ասեմ, թե դեմագոգիա ես անում, էլի մի հատ բոցաշունչ ելույթ ես գրելու իմ պիտակավորելու ու անձնականցնելու մասին, մոռանալով որ հենց նոր դու էիր պիտակում:


 Չուկ ջան, 96-ի մանրամասների վրա էս կայքում տաբու ա դրած: Ըստ էդ տաբուի 96-ը մեր ազգային ամոթն է, խարանը:   96-ը ընկալվում է  որպես  հայաստանը վարի տված այլանակ մի պրոցես: 
Բայց հարցն էն է, որ որևէ տարբերություն արդեն չկա 96-ի ու 2008-ի մեջ: Ոչ կատարվածի, ոչ լիդերների, ոչ էլ իշխանությունների արածի առումով: 
Հիմա կասես, թե էն ժամանակ մարդ չզոհվեց, բայց իշխանության գլուխը ջարդեցին: Ես էլ կասեմ, որ էն ժամանակ ընդամենը սովետի դրած մարդկային հարաբերությունների պլանկեն դեռ չէր իջել հիմիկվա իրար հոշոտելու մակարդակին, ու դրա համար արդյունքը դա եղավ : 96-ին ոչ  թե Լեվոնն էր լավ, որ մարդ չսպանեց ու Վազգենը -վատ, որ չափառ կոտրեց, այլ տարբեր իրավիճակներ էին:
96-ն էլ, 99-ն էլ, 2008-ն էլ մեր պատմությունն է, պետք է անաչառ լինենք ու փորձենք թացը չորից ջոկել: 
Էսպես վատ որ գնաց, մի 5-10  տարի հետո մի ուրիշն է գալու ու Լեվոնին էլ "պաշտոնապես"  խառնի ախքվազգենին: Դուրդ չի գա չէ՞: Դու եղել ես իր կողքին, հավատացել ես իրեն էլ, շարժմանն էլ ու հանկարծ ինչ որ մեկը սաղ սխալ է հանում: 
Հա 96-ը սխալ ուներ: Ու սխալն էլ միայն Վազգենի սխալն էր, որ գնաց տուն, այլ ոչ թե գնաց քացով բանտի դռներ բացելու ու իր մարդկանց ազատելու: Եթե զոհվելու էր, պետք է զոհվեր: Այլապես, ստացվում է, որ առանց իր կյանքը վտանգելու էժան իշխանություն էր ուզում :
Կներես, բայց ինչով էր տարբեր հիմիկվա Լեվոնը՞- որ մնաց հրապարակում չիբուխ ծխելու՞:
Եթե վազգենը ընդամենը հաղթած ընդիմության լիդեր էր, ու մեծ վտանգ կար, որ իրեն կզոհաբերեին,  ապա Լեվոնը նախկին նախագահ էր եղել ու էդ դիրքի մարդուն վարի տալը շատ մեծ հարցական էր: Ու այն, որ գրիշը իրեն հանգիստ մտցրեց մաշինա ու տարավ իրանց տուն հենց իմ ասածն է ապացուցում: Նաև Լեվոնը, այլ ոչ թե վազգենն էր հրապարակ բերել իմ ու քո սիրելի տղերքին: Ինքն էր սկիզբ տվել անտիրությանն ու բեսպրեդելին: Չմոռանանք նաև, որ Վազգենը ինֆարկտ տարած էր, ռեմոնտ արած սրտի տեր էր ու   ֆիզիկապես էլ ի վիճակի չէր նման  քայլերի: Լեվոնը այդ պրոբլեմն էլ չունի: Լավ էլ առողջ, բախչա մշակող տղա է: 
Էնպես որ Չուկ ախպեր,  ես ու դու տարբեր դիրքերից ու իրավունքներով ենք վիճաբանում: Դու նաև ունես 96-ի տաբուն քո գրպանում ու ամեն անգամ ինձ ես դեմ անում, ես էլ համբերատար փորձում եմ առանց տաբուն մերժելու, երկար ու բարակ քննարկումներով հավասարեցնեմ խոսակցական դաշտը, որ նյութը մեջտեղից չվերանա:

----------


## Chuk

Ահա, ընդամենը մեկ բառ, ու քննարկման թեման լրիվ փոխվում է: Օֆտոպ-օֆտոպ մինչև վերջ:
Նախ նորից իրականությունը խեղաթյուրում ես, 96-ի վրա տաբու դրած չի: Ես սա հաճույքով զրպարտություն եմ անվանում: Որպես ապացույց ցույց եմ տալիս 96-ի մասին վերևիդ գրառումը:

Ինչ վերաբերվում է 96-ին, ապա խնդիրը նույնն է, դրա համար կարելի է մի փոքր շեղվել:
Ինչպես ղրղզները իրենց մի քանի տարի առաջվա հեղափոխությունից հետո նստեցին տներում ու ստիպված են եղան մի քանի տարի հետո նույն կերպ կացնային հեղափոխություն անել, էնպես էլ եղավ 91-ի անկախացումից հետո մեր մոտ: Ցավոք մեր նման ազգերը դեռ զարգացման այն մակարդակում են, նաև քո նման բիձաների կտրուկ գնահատականների ու վերլուծությունների, այլ կերպ ասած քարոզների պատճառով, որ միայն այդ կացնայինն ենք հասկանում, ընթացքում ոչինչ չենք անում, հասնում է դանակը ոսկորին, ինչ-որ բան փորձում ենք անել: Բնականաբար 96-ին կային լուրջ խնդիրներ, որ ժողովուրդը գնաց հարձակման: Ինչի՞ կային էդ խնդիրները: Իհարկե իշխանության ամենաթողության պատճառով: Ինչու՞ կար իշխանության ամենաթողությունը, որտև քո սխալ համեմատությամբ ասած հեծանիվ էինք ձեռք բերել, բայց չէինք քշում:

Էն, որ կոնկրետ ես 96-ի տարբերակը, իշխանության վրա հարձակումն ու գլուխ ջարդելը սխալ եմ համարում, էս թեմայում չեմ ուզում քննարկել, դրա համար բազում թեմաներ կան, որոնցում բազմիցս կարծիքս հայտնել էլ եմ: Բայց այ վերում շարադրած ասպեկտի վրա ուզում եմ ուշադրությու հրավիրել:

Ինչո՞վ է տարբերվում 2008-ը 96-ից: Հենց դրանով: Էս անգամ ժողովուրդը չի գնացել տուն ու սպասի դանակը ոսկորին հասնելուն, այլ շարունակում է իր պայքարը, այսինքն էն, ինչն անհրաժեշտ է ժողովրդական երկիր դառնալու համար: Կգա ժամանակը ու անհրաժեշտության դեպքում կլինի նաև ուժով իշխանափոխությունը, բայց միայն անհրաժեշտության դեպքում: Իսկ այս պահին մենք երկիր ենք կառուցում, էն երկիրը, որը նվաճել ու նվաճելուց մի քանի րոպե հետո բոլորիս անգործության պատճառով կորցրել էինք:


հ.գ. Իրականությունից չշեղվելու համար նշեմ, որ 91-96-ի Հայաստանը Ղրղզստանի վերջին հեղափոխությունից հետո ամենաթողության հետ համեմատած էական տարբերություն ուներ, մենք պատերազմում էինք:

----------

Sagittarius (17.04.2010)

----------


## REAL_ist

Այ ձեր ցավը տանեմ ինչ կա վիճելու չեմ հասկանում, հա էլի որ ինքնանպատակ չպետքա լինի իշխանափոխությունը, իշխանափոխությունը միջոցա փոփոխության հասնելու, քաղ հասարակություն սարքելու համար! Եթե հեղափոխություն չլինի քաղաքացիական հասարակությունը սարքելը հեքիաթա! Քանի դեռ մարդ իր աչքով չի տեսել, որ էս երկրում իրա նման քաղաքացիներին բանի տեղ դնող կա, ինքը իրա համար գլուխը կախ շարունակելուա իրա կյանքը ապրել!! Քանի դեռ իշխանությունը տեսելա, որ իրա դեմ խաղ չկա, ինքը տենց էլ շարունակելուա թքած ունենա սաղի վրա!

Իսկ ռիսկը Չուկ ջան էն կապը ուներ, որ վաղը մյուս օր նույնի կրկնվելու ռիսկը անհամեմատելի քիչա էն հնարավորության համեմատ, ինչը ստեղծվումա հեղափոխության միջոցով ապեր: Ղրղզները ետ հնարավորությունը ստեղծել են, իրանց իշխանությունների պատասխանատվության զգացումը ավելացրել են ու ետ մի քանի անգամ ավելի արժեքավորա, քան 5 տարի հետո նույնի կրկնվելու ռիսկը, նույնը առանց էս հեղափոխության էլ կարար 5 տարի հետո լիներ!

----------

Բիձա (17.04.2010), Տրիբուն (18.04.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Այ ձեր ցավը տանեմ ինչ կա վիճելու չեմ հասկանում


Բա ի՞նչ ես վիճում, այ ես քու ցավը տանեմ, ղուրբան լինեմ ոտերիդ հետքերին, էն էլ առանց հասկանալու թե հետդ «վիճողն» ինչ ա ասում  :Jpit:

----------


## dvgray

> Դիվ ջան կուսակցությունը քաղհասարակության բաղադրիչներից մեկն ա ու իշխանափոխության մեխանիզմ չի հանդիսանում… կուսակցույուններում միավորված են քաղաքական ընդհանուր հայացքներ ունեցող մարդիկ… իսկ մեխանիզմը ընտրություններն են… դեմոկրատական երկրում ես ապրում ու պտի որ իմանաս…


հարգելիս/բռատ/եղբայր/բռօ  :Smile: 
իշխանափոխությունը ինչ՞ ճանապարհով է կատարվում քո մշտական բնակավայրում: կուսակցական պայքարի չէ՞ : ուրեմն չեղավ՞ որ կուսակցությունը ՝ դա մեխանիզմ է իշխանափոխության: 
իմ ապրած իսկապես դեմոկրատական ու նաև ողն ու ծուծով  սոցիալական երկրում կուսակցական պայքարի ուղուց ուրիշ ուղի չկա: իսկ Հայաստան աշխարհում իշխանափոխությունը կատարվում է թայաֆաների միջոցով /կամ էլ սկի չի կատարվում/: ուրեմն  - այստեղ մեխանիզմը իշխանափոխության ՝ թայֆան է: դրա համար էլ 
1. Լևոնը պայքարի մեջ մտավ իրա թայֆով /և ոչ թե նորմալ. ասենք ԱՄՆ-ի պես երկրի նման - չերեզ կուսակցություն/: 
2. բոլորն էլ իշխանության հասնելու համար ստեղծում են իրենց թայֆեքը, կամ փորձում են օգտվել եղած թայֆեքից:

դրա համար էլ էս երկիրը դատապարտված է ՝
1. կամ հեղափոխական ճանապարհով ռեգուլյար կարգի հրավիրել իրենց թալանող թայֆեքից որևէ՝ մեկին: կամ
2. ապրել այնպես, ինչպես այժմ է ՝ ֆեոդալական հասարակարգի սխեմաներով ու մեխանիզմներով:





> …իսկ էս քո քաղաքացիական հասարակության սահմանումը սպանեց ընգեր… մի հատ վրով անցի էլի բռատ… մի հատ դաբլչեք արա էլի… իմ խաթր


տավարիշ:  :Smile: 
արի անցնեմ մի անգամ էլ վրայով:
ու այս անգամ ասեմ, որ նախօրդ անգամ շատ փափուկ եմ գրել:
քո/Չուկի/…  ասած քաղհասարակությունը - դա սովետական հնոտի ա/ներող եթե մի քիչ ռեզկի եմ ասում  :Smile: /
ապեր/բռատ - Ալամ Դեռմոկրատական Աշխարհում այդպիսի բան չկա:
կան նորմալ/ազատ մարդիկ- հասարակության անդամներ: իսկ քաղհասարակությունը՝ դա ռուսական կգբ-ական պադվալներում ստեղծված անհեթեթություն ա. "կապիտալիզմի" դեմ սրբազան պայքարելի ժամանակ մոգոնված  :LOL: 

քո երկրում, որտեղ որ դու ապրում ես, ուրիշ ձև ա՞:  ու եթե ուրիշ ա, ոնց՞ ա : ինչ՞ բան ա քաղհասարակությունը : բացի ընտրական շրջանում ակտիվ դիրքորոշում հայտնելուց ուրիշ էլ ինչ՞ ա անում էտ "քաղհասարակություն": մենակ խնդրում եմ կուսակցական ու քվազիկուսակցական կազմակերպությունների գործնեությունը չնկարագրես:

----------

Վիշապ (18.04.2010), Տրիբուն (18.04.2010)

----------


## Sagittarius

> հարգելիս/բռատ/եղբայր/բռօ 
> իշխանափոխությունը ինչ՞ ճանապարհով է կատարվում քո մշտական բնակավայրում: կուսակցական պայքարի չէ՞ : ուրեմն չեղավ՞ որ կուսակցությունը ՝ դա մեխանիզմ է իշխանափոխության: 
> իմ ապրած իսկապես դեմոկրատական ու նաև ողն ու ծուծով  սոցիալական երկրում կուսակցական պայքարի ուղուց ուրիշ ուղի չկա: իսկ Հայաստան աշխարհում իշխանափոխությունը կատարվում է թայաֆաների միջոցով /կամ էլ սկի չի կատարվում/: ուրեմն  - այստեղ մեխանիզմը իշխանափոխության ՝ թայֆան է: դրա համար էլ 
> 1. Լևոնը պայքարի մեջ մտավ իրա թայֆով /և ոչ թե նորմալ. ասենք ԱՄՆ-ի պես երկրի նման - չերեզ կուսակցություն/: 
> 2. բոլորն էլ իշխանության հասնելու համար ստեղծում են իրենց թայֆեքը, կամ փորձում են օգտվել եղած թայֆեքից:
> 
> դրա համար էլ էս երկիրը դատապարտված է ՝
> 1. կամ հեղափոխական ճանապարհով ռեգուլյար կարգի հրավիրել իրենց թալանող թայֆեքից որևէ՝ մեկին: կամ
> 2. ապրել այնպես, ինչպես այժմ է ՝ ֆեոդալական հասարակարգի սխեմաներով ու մեխանիզմներով:
> ...


ընկեր, դու աչքիս քաղաքական և քաղաքացիական բառերը խառնում ես իրար :Smile:

----------

Chuk (18.04.2010)

----------


## dvgray

> ընկեր, դու աչքիս քաղաքական և քաղաքացիական բառերը խառնում ես իրար


Շնորհակալ եմ անչափ իմ խառնածը ինձ ցուցադրելու համար  :Smile: : արի մի հատ բարի գործ էլ արա: նկարագրիր թե ինչ՞ է էտ քաղաքացիական  հասարակությունը /քաղհասարակությունը/ , որի ձևավորմամբ է զբաղված հիմա հայկական թայֆայականության կնքահայր Լևոն ու իրա  ՀԱԿ-ը:

----------

Վիշապ (18.04.2010), Տրիբուն (18.04.2010)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Ասեցի` մտնեմ ղրզղների թեման, տեսնեմ Լևոնից ինչ կա:

----------

Chuk (18.04.2010), Mephistopheles (18.04.2010), Norton (18.04.2010), Rammer (18.04.2010), Բիձա (18.04.2010), Տրիբուն (18.04.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Այ ձեր ցավը տանեմ ինչ կա վիճելու չեմ հասկանում, հա էլի որ ինքնանպատակ չպետքա լինի իշխանափոխությունը, *իշխանափոխությունը միջոցա փոփոխության հասնելու, քաղ հասարակություն սարքելու համար! Եթե հեղափոխություն չլինի քաղաքացիական հասարակությունը սարքելը հեքիաթա!* Քանի դեռ մարդ իր աչքով չի տեսել, որ էս երկրում իրա նման քաղաքացիներին բանի տեղ դնող կա, ինքը իրա համար գլուխը կախ շարունակելուա իրա կյանքը ապրել!! Քանի դեռ իշխանությունը տեսելա, որ իրա դեմ խաղ չկա, ինքը տենց էլ շարունակելուա թքած ունենա սաղի վրա!
> 
> Իսկ ռիսկը Չուկ ջան էն կապը ուներ, որ վաղը մյուս օր նույնի կրկնվելու ռիսկը անհամեմատելի քիչա էն հնարավորության համեմատ, ինչը ստեղծվումա հեղափոխության միջոցով ապեր: Ղրղզները ետ հնարավորությունը ստեղծել են, իրանց իշխանությունների պատասխանատվության զգացումը ավելացրել են ու ետ մի քանի անգամ ավելի արժեքավորա, քան 5 տարի հետո նույնի կրկնվելու ռիսկը, նույնը առանց էս հեղափոխության էլ կարար 5 տարի հետո լիներ!



Ռեալիստ ջան, սրանք զուգահեր պրոցեսներ են… իշխանափոխությունը քաղհասարակության ստեղծման պարտադիր պայման չի, դրանով չի պայմանավորվում… հակառակն ավելի հավանական ա…

----------

Chuk (18.04.2010), Rammer (18.04.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

Մի խոսքով ես ինչքան հասկացա, այստեղ մարդիկ պատկերացնում են ինչ–որ քաղաքացիական հասարակություն կոչված երևույթ, որտեղ այդ հասարակությունը կազմող մարդիկ ամեն օր միտինգներ–ցույցեր են անում, տարբեր քաղաքական կազմակերպությունների ու արհմիությունների անդամ դարձած ինչ–որ միջոցառումներ են անում, թղթաբանությամբ են զբաղված, ուշադիր հետևում են երկրի սոցտնտեսաքաղաքական գործընթացներին, որ ժամանակին տարբեր դեմոնստրացիաներով և/կամ գործադուլներով արգելեն հասարակության համար ոչ ձեռնտու պրոցեսները, հետևում են ոստիկանության, կառավարության անդամների, հարկայինի, և այլնների աշխատանքին, որ ապօրինություններ տեղի չունենան… և այլ տեսակի քաղաքացիական պարտականություններ են անում։ Մի խոսքով պիոներական ճամբարների ժամանակները վերադարձել են, մարդիկ։ :Blink:  Իսկ ամենակարևորը՝ երբ որ քաղաքացիական հասարակությունը սովածանում է, ապա հայտնվում են լևոնականները ու նրանց պոնչիկ–պեռաշկի են բաժանում :Jpit: 
Ընկերներ, աչքիս դուք խաբար չեք, թե Սովետը ինչի քանդվեց։ Որովհետև գործ անող չկար ու սաղ զբաղված էին քաղաքացիական հասարակություն ստեղծելով։

----------

dvgray (18.04.2010), REAL_ist (18.04.2010), Բիձա (18.04.2010), Տրիբուն (18.04.2010)

----------


## REAL_ist

> Ռեալիստ ջան, սրանք զուգահեր պրոցեսներ են… իշխանափոխությունը քաղհասարակության ստեղծման պարտադիր պայման չի, դրանով չի պայմանավորվում… հակառակն ավելի հավանական ա…


 Ես ասել եմ, որ զուգահեռ չեն? Ասում եմ առանց հեղափոխության հեքիաթա նորմալ պետություն ու հասարակություն ձևավորելը, դրա համար իշխանափոխության տեղը մի երկու հատ սերնդափոխությունա պետք անել ու սպասել, որ պետքա հրաշք տեղի ունենա ու ամեն օր իշխանական բեսպրիդել ու ժողովրդի անզորություն տեսնող մարդկանց մոտ քաղաքացիական գիտակցություն արդնանա: :Blink:

----------

Բիձա (18.04.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մի խոսքով ես ինչքան հասկացա, այստեղ մարդիկ պատկերացնում են ինչ–որ քաղաքացիական հասարակություն կոչված երևույթ, որտեղ այդ հասարակությունը կազմող մարդիկ ամեն օր միտինգներ–ցույցեր են անում, տարբեր քաղաքական կազմակերպությունների ու արհմիությունների անդամ դարձած ինչ–որ միջոցառումներ են անում, թղթաբանությամբ են զբաղված, ուշադիր հետևում են երկրի սոցտնտեսաքաղաքական գործընթացներին, որ ժամանակին տարբեր դեմոնստրացիաներով և/կամ գործադուլներով արգելեն հասարակության համար ոչ ձեռնտու պրոցեսները, հետևում են ոստիկանության, կառավարության անդամների, հարկայինի, և այլնների աշխատանքին, որ ապօրինություններ տեղի չունենան… և այլ տեսակի քաղաքացիական պարտականություններ են անում։ Մի խոսքով պիոներական ճամբարների ժամանակները վերադարձել են, մարդիկ։ Իսկ ամենակարևորը՝ երբ որ քաղաքացիական հասարակությունը սովածանում է, ապա հայտնվում են լևոնականները ու նրանց պոնչիկ–պեռաշկի են բաժանում
> Ընկերներ, աչքիս դուք խաբար չեք, թե Սովետը ինչի քանդվեց։ Որովհետև գործ անող չկար ու սաղ զբաղված էին քաղաքացիական հասարակություն ստեղծելով։


Չէ Վիշ, սխալ ես հասկացել, քաղհասարակությունը բոլորովին էլ չի ենթադրում առավոտից իրիգում բան գործ թողած պտի ընգնես փողոցները որ միտինգ անես ու թղթեր լրացնես… բայց նաև չի նշանակում որ 5 տարին մի անգամ որ գնաս ընտրության (կամ հեղափոխության) կարող ա ազատ ու իրավունքներդ պաշտպանված ապրես… ըտենց հեշտ որ լիներ բոլորն էլ լավ կապրեին…ուղղակի էդ մենք ենք  էսօր որ պտի սաղ օրը ակտիվ լինենք քանի որ ոչ կազմակերպված հասարակություն ունենք ոչ էլ իշխանություն…

Քաղհասարակությունն օգնում ա որ ժողովրդի ձայնը, կարիքներն ու տրամադրություններն ավելի ճշգրիտ արտահայտվեն… սաարհեստական բան չի այլ բնական է քանի որ հասարակությունը չլինելով միատարր միանման շահեր ու հետաքրքրություններ ունեցող մարդիկ հավաքվում են իրար գլխի ոնց որ ասենք ոսկերիչներն ու տաքսու վարորդները, զոհված զինծառայողների ծնողները  և այլն… շատ ավելի հեշտ ա ձայնը տեղ հասցնել նման կազմակերպված ձևով քան տարերային ու անհատական… և ավելի էֆֆեկտիվ ա… Նորման իշխանությունները պետք ա շահագռհռված լինեն քաղհասարակության կազմավորմամբ որովհետև նրանց համար ավելի հեշտ ա հաղորդակցվել ժողովրդի/ընտրողի հետ ու ավելի ճիշտ պատկերացում կունենան իրենց ընտրողների տրամադրությունների մասին… 

Վիշ ապեր, դու հիմա ստեղ որտե՞ղ ես տեսնում կոմունիստական բան… սա հատուկ ա դեմոկրատիային ու ազատ շուկայական հարաբերություններին… և ճիշտ հակառակը սովետի փլուզումից հետո քաղհասարակությունը ավելի թափ ստացավ

Քաղհասարակություն այնուամենայնիվ չի նշանակում անպայման ամեն մարդ պիտի մի ինչ որ կազմակերպության մեջ մտնի ու սաղ օրը ակտիվ գործունեություն ծավալի, այլ նշամակում ա որ մարդը/անհատը պետք ա կարողանա կողմնորոշվել ու իր շահերը պաշտպանել ավելի իֆֆեկտիվ…  

Էսօր մեր քաղաքացին որևէ հավատ չունի օրինակ դատական համակարգի նկատմամբ որովհետը ստիպված ա մենակը դիմակայել էդ հզոր մեքենային…

… մեզ մոտ ձևավորվում ա Վիշապ ջան, էդ հասարակությունը… այ օրինակ եթե դուք էլ (նկատի ունեմ այն հատվածի որը դժգոհ է և ՀԱԿ-ի և իշխանությունների ու մնացած ենթակա կուսակցություններից) կարողանայիք կազմակերպվել ու որոշակի քանակ ու կառույց ապահովել, ձեր ձայնն ավելի բարձր ու հստակ կլիներ և կիշիռն էլ ավելի մեծ…

----------

Chuk (18.04.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> հարգելիս/բռատ/եղբայր/բռօ 
> իշխանափոխությունը ինչ՞ ճանապարհով է կատարվում քո մշտական բնակավայրում: կուսակցական պայքարի չէ՞ : ուրեմն չեղավ՞ որ կուսակցությունը ՝ դա մեխանիզմ է իշխանափոխության: 
> իմ ապրած իսկապես դեմոկրատական ու նաև ողն ու ծուծով  սոցիալական երկրում կուսակցական պայքարի ուղուց ուրիշ ուղի չկա: իսկ Հայաստան աշխարհում իշխանափոխությունը կատարվում է թայաֆաների միջոցով /կամ էլ սկի չի կատարվում/: ուրեմն  - այստեղ մեխանիզմը իշխանափոխության ՝ թայֆան է: դրա համար էլ 
> 1. Լևոնը պայքարի մեջ մտավ իրա թայֆով /և ոչ թե նորմալ. ասենք ԱՄՆ-ի պես երկրի նման - չերեզ կուսակցություն/: 
> 2. բոլորն էլ իշխանության հասնելու համար ստեղծում են իրենց թայֆեքը, կամ փորձում են օգտվել եղած թայֆեքից:
> 
> դրա համար էլ էս երկիրը դատապարտված է ՝
> 1. կամ հեղափոխական ճանապարհով ռեգուլյար կարգի հրավիրել իրենց թալանող թայֆեքից որևէ՝ մեկին: կամ
> 2. ապրել այնպես, ինչպես այժմ է ՝ ֆեոդալական հասարակարգի սխեմաներով ու մեխանիզմներով:


Դիվ, իմ ապրած երկրում իշխանափոխության մեխանիզմը ընտրություններն են… կուսակցական պայքարը ինքնարտահայտման ձև ա, ժողովրդի հետ առնչվելու ձև… իսկ դու, կամ քո ապրած մինչև ուղն ուծուծը դեմոկրատական երկրի օրենքները կամ չգիտես կամ էլ ըդտեղ մարդու իրավունքները խախտվում են (որը քիչ հավանական ա)… ինչ վերաբերվում ա Լևոնին ու իրա թայֆային, ապեր, եթե էդքան վատն ա բա ինչի՞ եք ուզում որ իշխանության գար էն էլ արյունոտ ճանապարհով… պտի որ գոհ լինես որ իզուր արյուն չի թափվել… չի՞





> տավարիշ: 
> արի անցնեմ մի անգամ էլ վրայով:
> ու այս անգամ ասեմ, որ նախօրդ անգամ շատ փափուկ եմ գրել:
> քո/Չուկի/…  ասած քաղհասարակությունը - դա սովետական հնոտի ա/ներող եթե մի քիչ ռեզկի եմ ասում /
> ապեր/բռատ - Ալամ Դեռմոկրատական Աշխարհում այդպիսի բան չկա:
> կան նորմալ/ազատ մարդիկ- հասարակության անդամներ: իսկ քաղհասարակությունը՝ դա ռուսական կգբ-ական պադվալներում ստեղծված անհեթեթություն ա. "կապիտալիզմի" դեմ սրբազան պայքարելի ժամանակ մոգոնված 
> 
> քո երկրում, որտեղ որ դու ապրում ես, ուրիշ ձև ա՞:  ու եթե ուրիշ ա, ոնց՞ ա : ինչ՞ բան ա քաղհասարակությունը : բացի ընտրական շրջանում ակտիվ դիրքորոշում հայտնելուց ուրիշ էլ ինչ՞ ա անում էտ "քաղհասարակություն": մենակ խնդրում եմ կուսակցական ու քվազիկուսակցական կազմակերպությունների գործնեությունը չնկարագրես:


Դիվ ջան, ես չգիտեմ թե դու քո ինֆորմացիան որտեղից ես ստանում, բայց որտեղից էլ որ ստանում ես բավականին կասկածելի աղբյուր ա… քաղհասարակությունը ռուսների ստեղծածը չի, կապիտալիզմի դեմ պայքարելու համար չի… որտեղ ես եմ ապրում կա քաղհասարակությունը շատ բան ա անում մարդկանց համար նայած դու ինչ ինկատի ունես "ինչ ա անում" ասելով… ես ոնց որ հասկանում եմ դու քաղաքական կուսակցություններից բացի ուրիշ կազմակերպության մասին տեղյակ չես… ակտիվությունն ԱՄՆ-ում ընտրությունից ընտրություն չի, տենց որ լիներ Հայաստան կլիներ…

…Դիվ ապեր, եթե ուզում ես հիմնավորել որ քաղաքացիական հասարակությունը դատարկ բան ա, ապա մինիմում պտի մի հատ գուգլ անես տեսնես էդ ի՞նչ ա… ինձ մոտ ընենց տպավորություն ա որ դու ուրիշ բանի հետ ես խառնում

----------

Chuk (18.04.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ես ասել եմ, որ զուգահեռ չեն? *Ասում եմ առանց հեղափոխության հեքիաթա նորմալ պետություն ու հասարակություն ձևավորելը*, դրա համար իշխանափոխության տեղը մի երկու հատ սերնդափոխությունա պետք անել ու սպասել, որ պետքա հրաշք տեղի ունենա ու ամեն օր իշխանական բեսպրիդել ու ժողովրդի անզորություն տեսնող մարդկանց մոտ քաղաքացիական գիտակցություն արդնանա:


…Ռեալիստ ջան, քո էս ընդգծված արտահայտությունն ասում ա որ զուգահեռ չեն… մեկը մյուսով պայմանավորված ա ուրեմն զուգահեռ չի… Այ որ Վիշապի ասած հեղափոխությունից հետո սեքսով զբաղվենք, սերունդն էլ կփոխվի… բայց հասարակությունը կմնա նույնը… ես մեծ հաճույքով… հեղափոխությունից առաջ էլ հետո էլ… just in case հեղափոխությունից հետո չկարողանամ, դրա համար առաջ էլ եմ անում

----------

Chuk (18.04.2010)

----------


## REAL_ist

Չեմ պայմանավորում, զուգահեռ են բան չունեմ ասելու, ուղղակի առանց մեկի մյուսը ասածս սերնդափոխությամբ պետքա արվի  :Smile:  Լավագույն դեպքում մեր ծոռները կտենան :Smile: 

Պայմանավորված չեն, պարտադիր չի հեղափոխությունը, ուղղակի *արագ*  փոփոխության միակ ձևնա:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դիվ, իմ ապրած երկրում իշխանափոխության մեխանիզմը ընտրություններն են… կուսակցական պայքարը ինքնարտահայտման ձև ա, ժողովրդի հետ առնչվելու ձև… իսկ դու, կամ քո ապրած մինչև ուղն ուծուծը դեմոկրատական երկրի օրենքները կամ չգիտես կամ էլ ըդտեղ մարդու իրավունքները խախտվում են (որը քիչ հավանական ա)… ինչ վերաբերվում ա Լևոնին ու իրա թայֆային, ապեր, եթե էդքան վատն ա բա ինչի՞ եք ուզում որ իշխանության գար էն էլ արյունոտ ճանապարհով… պտի որ գոհ լինես որ իզուր արյուն չի թափվել… չի՞


Մեֆ ջան, կիրգիզների, Լևոնին գրագիտության աստիճանով տաս անգամ զիջող ընդդիմությունը, իրա ժողովրդին չէր կտում, որ եթե պիկետ ու ակցիա անենք, մեկ էլ ստորագրություն հավաքենք Բակիեվին Հաագայի դատարան հանձնելու համար, կամ գազի ու ջրի գների թանկացման դեմ դատարան դիմելու համար, ապա կդառնան մի քսան տարի հետո քաղաքացիական հասարակություն - ինչ էլ որ նշանակում է էս քաղաքացիական հասարակությունը: Կիրգիզներին ասեցին, ձեզ ահավոր թալանում են, երկիրը փաստացի սարքում են շեյխություն, նախորդ հեղափոխությունից հետո ձեզ խաբեցին, հելեք ձեր հարցերը լուծեք:

Իսկ մեև մոտ առկա բողոքի ալիքը զոռով քնացրեցին ղարաբաղյան դադարներով, չնայած, ինչպես տեսնում ենք, երկու տարի առաջվա հոկտեմբերից մինչև հիմա ոչ մի ղարաբաղյան կատաստրոֆա դեռ չի եղել: Իսկ հիմա էլ շարունակում են քնացնել <քաղաքացիական հասարակության կառուցում> թեզով, որը Հայաստանի 90%-ը չի հասկանում, չի էլ ուզում հասկանա: Մեֆ ջան, Լևոնին ոչ մեկը չի խնդրում սաղիս հավաքի ու ասի գնացեք գրավեք նախագահականը: *Լևոնից հիմա մեկը ես խնդրում եմ սուս մնա, բան չասի, մուֆթա կտեր չտա, ու մեզ չքնացնի:* 

Ապեր, էտ քաղաքացիական հասարակությունը ամենամեծ կուտն ա, որ ես երբևե լսել եմ: Ուզում ես քառասուն հատ ակցիա արա, հազար անգամ էլ դիմի դատարան - Ալիկ Հարությունյանը երեք օր առաջ ասեց, թե ինքը ինչ արած ունի քաղաքացիական հասարակությունը: Իսկ մենք, լուռ ոչխարի պես կգնանք հաջորդ արտոնված միտինգին, որտեղ կարգ ու կանոն կպաշտպանեն նույն Ալիկի շեստերը (դրանք ոստիկաններ չեն, ղզլբաշների շեստերն են) ու վերջում իրանց շոնրհակալություն կասենք: Ապեր, ես ավելի մեծ խաբեություն արդեն չեմ պատկերացնում: Հայաստանի նման երկրում, որտեղ նույնիսկ սահմանդրությունը չի գործում, մենք ուզում ենք էտ սահմանդրության շրջանակներում քաղաքացիական հասարակություն կառուցենք: Էս կարգի սաղիս էշի տեղ դնել չի կարելի: Այ սենց սաղիս էշի տեղ դրած էլ նախորդ դարասկզբին գնացինք յաթաղանի բերանը: Այ սենց, միջազգային հանրության առաջ գլուխներս բարձր պահած տալու ենք Ղարաբաղը, այ սենց Սերժի նման փնթիները վեշնի լինելու են մեր նախագահը: Մենք էնքան իներտ ենք, որ մեզ դուր ա գալիս որ մեզ խաբում են: Էնքան ենք զբաղվում էտ ինքնախաբեությամբ, մինչև բանը բանից անցնում ա: 

Մեֆ ջան, Հայաստանում քաղաքացիական հասարակություն էնքան կա, ինչքան Ֆրանսիայում ու Հունաստանում: Փառք Աստծո, մենք ահագին ման էկող, աշխարհ տեսնող, կարդացած, գրագետ ժողովուրդ ենք: Գոնք այնքան ենք գրագետ, որքան գրագետ են միջին եվրոպացիները: Քաղաքացիական պարտականություններից էլ հասկանում ենք այնքան, որքան հասկանում ա միջին յանկին: Եթե ուզում ենք որ վերջին սիսիանցին, կամ աբարանցին կամ մարտունեցին էլ անգիր իմանա սահմանադրությունն ու իրա իրավունքները, չի լինելու տենց բան երբեք, ինչպես որ չկա աշխարհի ոչ մի երկրում: ՀԱԿ-ը զբաղված ա Աժ-ում տեղեր բռոնյա անելով, Մեֆ ջան, մնացածը սաղ կտեր են: 

Ասեմ չես հավատա, բայց տպավորություն կա մոտս, որ ՀԱԿ-ին նույնիսկ ձեռ էլ չի տալիս որ Նիկլոի պես ռադիկալը հիմա դուրս գա բանտից: ՀԱԿ-ի սաղ խաղաքարտերը կխառնվեն: Նիկոլին թողնելու են ԱԺ ընտրություններից անմիջապես կամ առաջ կամ հետո: Ավելի շուտ հետո:

----------

Ariadna (20.04.2010), davidus (20.04.2010), dvgray (19.04.2010), Mephistopheles (19.04.2010), Բիձա (19.04.2010), Երվանդ (19.04.2010), Վիշապ (21.04.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Թեմայի շրջանակներում: Կիրգիզ ընդդիմությունը, այսինք նոր իշխանությունները,  արդեն բավականին հետաքրքիր սկզբուքներ են առաջ քաշում: Մանրամասները մանրից, վաղը:

----------


## Բիձա

> Մեֆ ջան, կիրգիզների, Լևոնին գրագիտության աստիճանով տաս անգամ զիջող ընդդիմությունը, իրա ժողովրդին չէր կտում, որ եթե պիկետ ու ակցիա անենք, մեկ էլ ստորագրություն հավաքենք Բակիեվին Հաագայի դատարան հանձնելու համար, կամ գազի ու ջրի գների թանկացման դեմ դատարան դիմելու համար, ապա կդառնան մի քսան տարի հետո քաղաքացիական հասարակություն - ինչ էլ որ նշանակում է էս քաղաքացիական հասարակությունը: Կիրգիզներին ասեցին, ձեզ ահավոր թալանում են, երկիրը փաստացի սարքում են շեյխություն, նախորդ հեղափոխությունից հետո ձեզ խաբեցին, հելեք ձեր հարցերը լուծեք:
> 
> Իսկ մեև մոտ առկա բողոքի ալիքը զոռով քնացրեցին ղարաբաղյան դադարներով, չնայած, ինչպես տեսնում ենք, երկու տարի առաջվա հոկտեմբերից մինչև հիմա ոչ մի ղարաբաղյան կատաստրոֆա դեռ չի եղել: Իսկ հիմա էլ շարունակում են քնացնել <քաղաքացիական հասարակության կառուցում> թեզով, որը Հայաստանի 90%-ը չի հասկանում, չի էլ ուզում հասկանա: Մեֆ ջան, Լևոնին ոչ մեկը չի խնդրում սաղիս հավաքի ու ասի գնացեք գրավեք նախագահականը: *Լևոնից հիմա մեկը ես խնդրում եմ սուս մնա, բան չասի, մուֆթա կտեր չտա, ու մեզ չքնացնի:* 
> 
> Ապեր, էտ քաղաքացիական հասարակությունը ամենամեծ կուտն ա, որ ես երբևե լսել եմ: Ուզում ես քառասուն հատ ակցիա արա, հազար անգամ էլ դիմի դատարան - Ալիկ Հարությունյանը երեք օր առաջ ասեց, թե ինքը ինչ արած ունի քաղաքացիական հասարակությունը: Իսկ մենք, լուռ ոչխարի պես կգնանք հաջորդ արտոնված միտինգին, որտեղ կարգ ու կանոն կպաշտպանեն նույն Ալիկի շեստերը (դրանք ոստիկաններ չեն, ղզլբաշների շեստերն են) ու վերջում իրանց շոնրհակալություն կասենք: Ապեր, ես ավելի մեծ խաբեություն արդեն չեմ պատկերացնում: Հայաստանի նման երկրում, որտեղ նույնիսկ սահմանդրությունը չի գործում, մենք ուզում ենք էտ սահմանդրության շրջանակներում քաղաքացիական հասարակություն կառուցենք: Էս կարգի սաղիս էշի տեղ դնել չի կարելի: Այ սենց սաղիս էշի տեղ դրած էլ նախորդ դարասկզբին գնացինք յաթաղանի բերանը: Այ սենց, միջազգային հանրության առաջ գլուխներս բարձր պահած տալու ենք Ղարաբաղը, այ սենց Սերժի նման փնթիները վեշնի լինելու են մեր նախագահը: Մենք էնքան իներտ ենք, որ մեզ դուր ա գալիս որ մեզ խաբում են: Էնքան ենք զբաղվում էտ ինքնախաբեությամբ, մինչև բանը բանից անցնում ա: 
> 
> Մեֆ ջան, Հայաստանում քաղաքացիական հասարակություն էնքան կա, ինչքան Ֆրանսիայում ու Հունաստանում: Փառք Աստծո, մենք ահագին ման էկող, աշխարհ տեսնող, կարդացած, գրագետ ժողովուրդ ենք: Գոնք այնքան ենք գրագետ, որքան գրագետ են միջին եվրոպացիները: Քաղաքացիական պարտականություններից էլ հասկանում ենք այնքան, որքան հասկանում ա միջին յանկին: Եթե ուզում ենք որ վերջին սիսիանցին, կամ աբարանցին կամ մարտունեցին էլ անգիր իմանա սահմանադրությունն ու իրա իրավունքները, չի լինելու տենց բան երբեք, ինչպես որ չկա աշխարհի ոչ մի երկրում: ՀԱԿ-ը զբաղված ա Աժ-ում տեղեր բռոնյա անելով, Մեֆ ջան, մնացածը սաղ կտեր են: 
> 
> Ասեմ չես հավատա, բայց տպավորություն կա մոտս, որ ՀԱԿ-ին նույնիսկ ձեռ էլ չի տալիս որ Նիկլոի պես ռադիկալը հիմա դուրս գա բանտից: ՀԱԿ-ի սաղ խաղաքարտերը կխառնվեն: Նիկոլին թողնելու են ԱԺ ընտրություններից անմիջապես կամ առաջ կամ հետո: Ավելի շուտ հետո:


 Տրիբուն ջան, ցավոք սրտի հայաստանում արդեն 20 տարի է դաժե ազգանունների բազմազանություն չկա: էս մեկն էլ ա սարգսյան- էն էլ դաբլ- ալիկ սարգսի սարգսյան:   :LOL:

----------

Mephistopheles (19.04.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ուրեմն, էս պահին Կիրգիստանում գործում ա ժամանակավոր կառավարություն, կամ այպես կոչված վեցի խորհուրդ: Խորհրդի գլխին, արդեն գիտենք, որ կանգնած ա Ռոզա Օտումբաեվան: Ռոզան, հիմա փաստացի վարչապետն ա, իսկ մնացած հինգը փոխվարչապետներ են: Նախարարները, И.О. կարգավիճակով շարունակում են աշխատել: Մի հատ թեթև ծանոթանանք, թե who is who ես վեցից:




> *Роза Отунбаева* – трехкратный министр акаевских правительств разных созывов, филолог по образованию, большую часть своей сознательной политической жизни просидевшая заграницей в посольствах. Роза – замечательная женщина, такая киргизская пасионария, пламенная говорунья, лично очень искренняя и честная, истово верящая в полный набор демшелухи начала 90-х годов прошлого века – свободные выборы, свободную прессу, права человека и т.п., считающая, что в Киргизии можно учредить демократию по западным стандартам и зажить как в Швейцарии, совершенно и абсолютно неадекватная современным реалиям развитого трайбалистического общества. Роза – это Аскар Акаев в юбке, не даром он ее и продвигал в высокие кресла. Работник, в практическом плане – никакой. Вдобавок, она, безусловно, ориентирована на Запад и всевозможные западные НКО, фантазерка и мечтательница, как человек восторженный по своей натуре, плохо разбирается в людях и "контактах", среди ее приятелей, во время многолетних шатаний по заграницам, оказалась масса "опальных" олигархов, разного рода бизнес-прохвостов, которые непременно постараются использовать ее в своих целях.
> 
> *Алмаз Атамбаев* – зам. по экономике, инженер-связист с московским дипломом, один из первых киргизских кооператоров, потом всяческий министр – промышленности, торговли, еще чего-то у Бакиева, потом поссорился с шефом и заоппонировал, крайне амбициозный товарищ, долго работать в команде он не может ни с кем, первый потянет на себя одеяло; 
> 
> *Тимур Сариев*, глава партии "Ак Шумкар", самой регионально хорошо представленной из оппокзиционных, финансист и биржевик со стажем и опытом, из разбогатевших в перестройку комсомольских работников, очень себе на уме, хитрован и интриган; 
> 
> *Омурбек Текебаев* – зам. по новой конституции и платформе, то есть, в переводе с киргизского на русский, по идеологии, из школьных учителей, многократный депутат и вождь оппозиционных партий, сам указывал свое хобби в каком-то справочники – "Охотно читаю газеты и журналы, смотрю старые фотографии", в этой фразе весь его кругозор и уровень компетентности, такие идеологи – посильнее "Фауста" Гете будут; 
> 
> *Азимбек Бекназаров* – зам. по силовому блоку, но кроме армии, юрист, бывший генпрокурор, народный трибун, лидер таласских повстанцев, тоже амбиций через край; наконец – 
> ...

----------

Mephistopheles (21.04.2010)

----------


## Rammer

> Ուրեմն, էս պահին Կիրգիստանում գործում ա ժամանակավոր կառավարություն, կամ այպես կոչված վեցի խորհուրդ: Խորհրդի գլխին, արդեն գիտենք, որ կանգնած ա Ռոզա Օտումբաեվան: Ռոզան, հիմա փաստացի վարչապետն ա, իսկ մնացած հինգը փոխվարչապետներ են: Նախարարները, И.О. կարգավիճակով շարունակում են աշխատել: Մի հատ թեթև ծանոթանանք, թե who is who ես վեցից:


Բա էս նոր մարդասպանությունների մասին ինչի չես գրում?

----------


## Rammer

> *В Бишкеке начали громить "киргизский Черкизон"*
> 
> В столице Киргизии начались погромы на крупнейшем в Центральной Азии вещевом рынке "Дордой". Несколько сотен человек прорвались сквозь оцепления охраны и начали громить рынок. 
> 
> Ранее сегодня этот рынок был временно закрыт из-за угрозы мародерства, сообщает агентство 24.kg. "Митинг самозахватчиков проходит в непосредственной близости от нашей территории. Вчерашние погромы в селе Маевке всех очень напугали", - говорили работники рынка.
> 
> Бишкекский рынок "Дордой" - аналог московского "Черкизона". Существует версия, что Москва, обиженная на то, что Бакиев обманул ее с американской авиабазой "Манас", внесла свой вклад в киргизскую революцию, парализовала реэкспорт китайских товаров через Киргизию.
> 
> Накануне сотни молодых людей устроили в селе Маевка под Бишкеком беспорядки, пытаясь захватить дома, участки и предприятия местного населения - преимущественно турок-месхетинцев и русских. Во время погромов в ночь на вторник погибло пять человек, около 30 были ранены. Во вторник беспорядки возобновились





> *Медведев потребовал от министра обороны защитить находящихся в Киргизии россиян и их собственность*
> 
> Президент России Дмитрий Медведев дал указание Министру обороны Анатолию Сердюкову принять меры по обеспечению безопасности российских граждан в Киргизии и усилить защиту российских объектов в связи с участившимися случаями захватов и рейдерства в этой стране, сообщает пресс-служба Кремля.
> 
> Накануне сотни молодых людей устроили в селе Маевка под Бишкеком беспорядки, пытаясь захватить дома, участки и предприятия местного населения - преимущественно турок-месхетинцев и русских. Во время погромов в ночь на вторник погибло пять человек, около 30 были ранены. Во вторник беспорядки возобновились. В столице Киргизии начались погромы на крупнейшем в Центральной Азии вещевом рынке "Дордой".
> 
> Существует версия, что Москва, обиженная на то, что Бакиев обманул ее с американской авиабазой "Манас", внесла свой вклад в киргизскую революцию.


...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բա էս նոր մարդասպանությունների մասին ինչի չես գրում?


Ապեր, էնքան բան չկա, ինչքան ճոռոմացնում են լրատվամիջոցները: Երեկ տնեցիները պանիկայի մեջ զանգել են, ու ասում են TV-ով ցույց են տալիս, որ Բիշկեկում էլի սպանություններ են, զորք, հարայ-հուրույ, ու ես էտ պահին քաղաքաի կենտրոնում կանգնած եմ: Նայում եմ կողքերս, մարդ մարդու ձեռ չի տալիս, տրանսպորտն ու բոլոր ծառայությունները նորմալ գործում են: Իսկ թե, էտ էտ պարանոյայի տակ ինչ կարա թաքնված լինի, չեմ իմանում: Հազար ու մի բան, ներառյալ այ էսի 




> *Москва хочет усилить свои позиции и военную составляющую в Кыргызстане, разыгрывая карту антирусских настроений*, 
> - политолог М.Сариев
> 21-04-2010
> 14:22
> 
> Бишкек (АКИpress) - Москва хочет усилить свои позиции и военную составляющую в Кыргызстане, разыгрывая карту антирусских настроений, считает политолог Марс Сариев. Политолог в интервью агентству АКИpress 21 апреля прокомментировал решение президента России Дмитрия Медведева поручить Министерству обороны обеспечить безопасность россиян в Кыргызстане.
> 
> По мнению политолога, антирусские настроения, которые разыгрываются в СМИ — это, по большому счету, информационная война, потому что антирусских настроений на самом деле нет. Идет подогретый криминалом и сторонниками Бакиева захват земли. «Тут никак не пахнет антирусскими настроениями — это все подогревается искусственно. Я думаю, что стихийное движение ограничилось бы захватом участков. В данном случае на площади развешивались плакаты с антисемитскими лозунгами, в Маевке — характерные плакаты против русских. А стихийная толпа не может этого сделать», - говорит он.
> 
> ...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ...


Դորդոյի մասին լուրը լրիվ ֆուֆլոյա: Չկա տենց բան, չի եղել: Դուրդոյը տեղում ա: Հզար տոկոս գառանտյայով աում եմ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Իսկ միջազգային հանրությունը, խելոք, գլուխը կախ, կընդունի էն ինչ կա Կիրգիստանում: ՄԱԿ-ը արդեն հայտարարությամբ հանդես եկավ, ԵՄ-ն նույնպես, Մոսկվան առաջին օրվանից էր ասել <կեցցե' հեղափոխությունը>, էս էլ ԱՄՆ էսօր




> США готовы оказать финансовую помощь Кыргызстану в проведении референдума и выборов
> 21-04-2010
> 15:02
> 
> Бишкек (АКИpress) - Соединенные Штаты Америки готовы оказать Кыргызстану всяческую помощь в проведении референдума и выборов,в частности, США готовы оказать финансовую помощь, сообщил заместитель председателя Временного правительства, и.о. министра финансов Темир Сариев сегодня по итогам переговоров с послом США в Кыргызстане Татианой К. Гфэллэр.
> 
> Данная встреча была организована после официальной встречи Т.Сариева с помощником Госсекретаря США Робертом Блейком. Татиана К. Гфэллер хотела дополнительно уточнить какую помощь могут оказать США для Кыргызстана.

----------


## Գալաթեա

Տրիբուն ձյա, ե՞րբ ես գալու:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Գազի գների դեմ դատարան դիմելու փոխարեն, ժողովրդին կեղեքով տարիֆների դեմ սենց են պայքարում  :Hands Up: 




> Временное правительство утвердило новые тарифы на электричество и тепло
> 21-04-2010
> 14:53
> 
> Бишкек (АКИpress) - Временное правительство Кыргызстана утвердило новые тарифы на электрическую энергию. Соответствующее постановление подписала 20 апреля председатель ВП Роза Отунбаева.


Արդեն ասել, եմ որ բունտի պատճառներից մեկն էլ գազի, ջրի, լույսի թանկացումներն էին: Չգիտեմ որքան էս էժան գներով կդիմանա Կիրգիզական բյուջեն, բայց էսօր արդեն տարիֆները իջացրեցին հետ` մինչթանկացումային մակարդակի:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ձյա, ե՞րբ ես գալու:


Չեմ գալու:

Ստեղ փորձի  փոխանակման եմ եկել  :Hands Up: 

Մայիսի վերջերին, Գալ ջան:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Հեղափոխականները իրանց գործն արել են, Ռամ ջան, ու ցրվել են տներով: Բայց ամեն հեղափոխություն էլ իրա side effect -ն ունի: Мырк-երի ձեռքերրը մի քիչ ազատ են հիմա: Մառադյոռներ դեռ մնացել են Բիշկեկում ու հատկապես ծայրամասերում ու մոտակա գյուղերում: Իսկ դրանց դեմ հատուկ պայքար ենք իրականացնում:  :Hands Up: 




> Р.Отунбаева дала указание правоохранительным органам открывать огонь в случаях покушения на граждан и имущество
> 21-04-2010
> 08:45
> 
> Бишкек (АКИpress) - Председатель Временного правительства Роза Отунбаева 20 апреля сделала заявление по поводу произошедших в пригороде Бишкека трагических событий, повлекших гибель пятерых граждан Кыргызстана. 
> 
> «От имени Временного правительства приношу глубокие соболезнования всем родственникам жертв и пострадавшим», - сказала Р.Отунбаева.
> 
> По ее словам, в результате последних событий Временным правительством приняты экстренные меры по немедленному восстановлению общественного порядка и прекращению насилия и беззакония.
> ...

----------


## Rammer

> Ապեր, էնքան բան չկա, ինչքան ճոռոմացնում են լրատվամիջոցները: Երեկ տնեցիները պանիկայի մեջ զանգել են, ու ասում են TV-ով ցույց են տալիս, որ Բիշկեկում էլի սպանություններ են, զորք, հարայ-հուրույ, ու ես էտ պահին քաղաքաի կենտրոնում կանգնած եմ: Նայում եմ կողքերս, մարդ մարդու ձեռ չի տալիս, տրանսպորտն ու բոլոր ծառայությունները նորմալ գործում են: Իսկ թե, էտ էտ պարանոյայի տակ ինչ կարա թաքնված լինի, չեմ իմանում: Հազար ու մի բան, ներառյալ այ էսի


Բա ռուսները էլ ինչի են զորք ուղարկում? Դաժե ցույց տվեցին թե ովքեր են ուղարկվելու...

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ու եթե ցանկություն կա, կարող ենք քննարկել ու առաջարկվող սահմանդրական փոփոխությունները: Չգիտեմ թե որքանով կիրգիզները կկարողանան կյանքի կոչել էն բոլոր սկզբունքները, որ առաջարկվում են նոր սահմանդրության մեջ, բայց մի բան պարզ է - հիմա իրանք հնարավորություն ունեն պետական ու հասարակական լճացած հարաբերությունների մեջ բեկում մտցնել: 




> Бишкек (АКИpress) - Проект новой редакции Конституции Кыргызстана – это не совершенно новый документ, изменения затрагивают только содержание трёх глав действующей редакции: функций и полномочий президента, парламента и правительства, сообщил заместитель председателя Временного правительства Омурбек Текебаев.
> 
> 19 апреля Текебаев дал СМИ комментарии о содержании нового проекта Конституции.
> 
> Как сообщил он, проект новой редакции основан на Концепции новой политической системы Кыргызстана – «Путь к справедливости», которая полтора года назад была одобрена всеми политическими партиями и лидерами, вошедшими в ОНД. «Согласно проекту, в стране будет установлена парламентская республика. Проект новой редакции не свёрстан на скорую руку. Он вызревал в ходе семнадцатилетней борьбы общества за демократию, против режима «семейной» власти, коррупции и клановости в системе государственного управления», - говорит зампред Временного правительства.
> 
> По его словам, в проекте новой редакции государство и политическая система будут выстроены таким образом, чтобы не допустить концентрации власти в одних руках. П*резидент лишается неприкосновенности, а члены его семьи больше не будут обеспечиваться за счёт государства.* Главе государства предстоит жить на собственную зарплату.
> 
> *Кроме того, упраздняется Конституционный суд. «Первый и второй президенты использовали этот орган как контору по выдаче индульгенций. Вместо того, чтобы стоять на страже Закона и прав граждан, Конституционный суд утвердил третий президентский срок Аскара Акаева, отменил выстраданную народом ноябрьскую редакцию Конституции 2006 года, открыл путь к узурпации власти и семейно-наследственному правлению клана Бакиевых через некий Госсовет. Два диктатора свергнуты. Конституционный суд, который был их пособником, не должен стать антиконституционной опорой для третьего. Его функции будут переданы специальному составу Верховного суда»,* - сказал он в интервью.
> ...


Ահագին հետաքրքիր գաղափարներ կան:

----------

REAL_ist (21.04.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բա ռուսները էլ ինչի են զորք ուղարկում? Դաժե ցույց տվեցին թե ովքեր են ուղարկվելու...


Կարդացիր դրածս նյութը ? Մի հատ էլ կարդա, տես թե ինչի են ռուսները ուղարկում, ու ոնց են ուզում սարքեն էտ ուղարկելը: Ռուսները ամեն օր նորություններով ստրատեգիական նշանակության հրթիռներ են ցույց տալիս, բայց էտ չի նշանակում, որ հեսա քցելու են մեկի գլխին:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ու եթե ցանկություն կա, կարող ենք քննարկել ու առաջարկվող սահմանդրական փոփոխությունները: Չգիտեմ թե որքանով կիրգիզները կկարողանան կյանքի կոչել էն բոլոր սկզբունքները, որ առաջարկվում են նոր սահմանդրության մեջ, բայց մի բան պարզ է - հիմա իրանք հնարավորություն ունեն պետական ու հասարակական լճացած հարաբերությունների մեջ բեկում մտցնել: 
> 
> Ահագին հետաքրքիր գաղափարներ կան:


Հալալ ա ղրղզներին։ Իրենցից ահագին սովորելու բան ունենք։

----------


## davidus

Պառլամենտում տեղերի սահմանափակումը առաջին հայացքից ընտիր գաղափար ա թվում: Բայց եթե չմտցրեցին "որակյալ մեծամասնություն"-ը պառլամենտի որոշումների (օրենքների) ընդունման կարգի մեջ, միևնույնն է կգործի 50+1-ը: Հետևաբար հաղթած կուսակցությունը առաջվա պես հնարավորություն կունենա միաձայն օրենք անցկացնելու: ԱՅՍ տեսանկյունից առանձնապես բան չի փոխվի:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Պառլամենտում տեղերի սահմանափակումը առաջին հայացքից ընտիր գաղափար ա թվում: Բայց եթե չմտցրեցին "որակյալ մեծամասնություն"-ը պառլամենտի որոշումների (օրենքների) ընդունման կարգի մեջ, միևնույնն է կգործի 50+1-ը: Հետևաբար հաղթած կուսակցությունը առաջվա պես հնարավորություն կունենա միաձայն օրենք անցկացնելու: ԱՅՍ տեսանկյունից առանձնապես բան չի փոխվի:


Դե սրանք դեռ նախնական գաղափարներն ու սկզբունքներն են: Բուն սահմանադրության նախագիծը դեռ չկա: Հենց լինի, կտեղադրեմ, ու կնայենք, նախատեսել են որակյալ մեծամասնության սկզբունքը, թե ոչ:

----------

davidus (22.04.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ղրղզաց հեղափոխության ահագին նոր կադրեր են մանրից հայտնվում…

----------


## Rammer

> Դե սրանք դեռ նախնական գաղափարներն ու սկզբունքներն են: Բուն սահմանադրության նախագիծը դեռ չկա: Հենց լինի, կտեղադրեմ, ու կնայենք, նախատեսել են որակյալ մեծամասնության սկզբունքը, թե ոչ:


Ապեր թող չշտապեն,հեսա ձեռս փողա ընգնում մի հատ էլ հեղափոխություն ես եմ անելու Կիգիզայում, քեզ դնեմ նախագահ ու մի հատ էլ սահմանադրություն դու քո կայֆով կմշակես  :Jpit:

----------


## Բիձա

> В то же время киргизский бунт застал его врасплох. «Ничто не предвещало революционной ситуации и ажиотажа, который бы вызвал беспокойство среди населения», — объяснил бывший глава государства.
> 
> «Мы были абсолютно спокойны, когда ожидали, что будут митинги: оппозиция их постоянно проводила», — удивленно добавил Бакиев. http://www.gazeta.ru/politics/2010/0..._3356646.shtml


Ոնց հասկանում եմ, էս հարիֆին մեր սահմանադրականի փորձն  ա վարի տվել: :LOL:

----------

Ձայնալար (24.04.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ապեր թող չշտապեն,հեսա ձեռս փողա ընգնում մի հատ էլ հեղափոխություն ես եմ անելու Կիգիզայում, քեզ դնեմ նախագահ ու մի հատ էլ սահմանադրություն դու քո կայֆով կմշակես


Ռամ ջան, որ քո ձեռ փող ընգնի, դու դիր քաղաքացիական հասարակության կառուցման վրա: Կարգին ներդրում ա: Եթե շահութաբեր եղավ, կարող ա ես էլ բաժնետեր դառնամ:

----------

davidus (24.04.2010), Rammer (24.04.2010), Բիձա (24.04.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

> Ռամ ջան, որ քո ձեռ փող ընգնի, դու դիր քաղաքացիական հասարակության կառուցման վրա: Կարգին ներդրում ա: Եթե շահութաբեր եղավ, կարող ա ես էլ բաժնետեր դառնամ:


Տրիբուն ջան, մենք մեր սև արկղերում քննարկեցինք ղրղզներին ու ինչ ասես իրենց վերագրեցինք: Բայց մոռացանք քեզ հարցնել, թե բա ղրղզների հասարակաության տարբեր շերտերը ինչ վերաբերմունք ունեին ու ունեն կատարվածի հանդեպ՞: Ոնց են գնահատում կատարվածը, զոհերին ու ապագան՞
Օրինակ իրենց "բիձեն" ու "բիձուն քրֆողները", կամ ՀԱկ- ու ՀԱԿ-ին սխալ  հանողները  ինչ քանակական հարաբերությամբ էին՞/են/: ԲՏ կատեգորիան ինչ վիճակում էր /է/՞: 
Մի խոսքով եթե կարող ես, մի հատ հասարակության կտրվածքն ու վերաբերոմւնքը կատարված հանդեպ տուր տեսնենք, թե մեր աիբներն ու իրանցը իրար բռնում են՞  :LOL: 
Կանխավ շնորհակալ:  :Smile:

----------

Mephistopheles (25.04.2010), Ձայնալար (24.04.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ջան, մենք մեր սև արկղերում քննարկեցինք ղրղզներին ու ինչ ասես իրենց վերագրեցինք: Բայց մոռացանք քեզ հարցնել, թե բա ղրղզների հասարակաության տարբեր շերտերը ինչ վերաբերմունք ունեին ու ունեն կատարվածի հանդեպ՞: Ոնց են գնահատում կատարվածը, զոհերին ու ապագան՞
> Օրինակ իրենց "բիձեն" ու "բիձուն քրֆողները", կամ ՀԱկ- ու ՀԱԿ-ին սխալ  հանողները  ինչ քանակական հարաբերությամբ էին՞/են/: ԲՏ կատեգորիան ինչ վիճակում էր /է/՞: 
> Մի խոսքով եթե կարող ես, մի հատ հասարակության կտրվածքն ու վերաբերոմւնքը կատարված հանդեպ տուր տեսնենք, թե մեր աիբներն ու իրանցը իրար բռնում են՞ 
> Կանխավ շնորհակալ:


Ես երկու օրը մի քիչ զբաղված եմ: Բայց անպայման էս երկու օրը կանդրառնամ էս հարցին:

----------


## Rammer

> Ռամ ջան, որ քո ձեռ փող ընգնի, դու դիր քաղաքացիական հասարակության կառուցման վրա: Կարգին ներդրում ա: Եթե շահութաբեր եղավ, կարող ա ես էլ բաժնետեր դառնամ:


Ապեր դու շատ լավ բան ես ասում լուրջ:
Իմ ասածը այն է որ դու չես տեսնում թե կրիգիզների մսաղացը ոնց է կիրառվում հենց իրենց դեմ: ՈՒ էտ մսաղացը փողին մուննաթով ա աշխատում: Եթե դեռ դա չես տեսնում ուրեմն արի Հայաստան ստեղից երևում ա  :LOL:

----------


## Բիձա

> У нового президента Киргизии не будет неприкосновенности
>  заявил вице-премьер Омурбек Текебаев. 
> 
> мы предлагаем, *чтобы президент теперь сидел не в Белом доме, а, например, в здании министерства культуры, рядом с Историческим музеем. Чтобы в случае чего он мог слышать возмущение людей на центральной площади.*  «Газета.Ru» http://www.gazeta.ru/news/lenta/?3


Էս էլ, մեր արևին աշխարհից բեխաբար, ղրղզների մտածելակերպը:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Rammer

> Էս էլ, մեր արևին աշխարհից բեխաբար, ղրղզների մտածելակերպը:


Թող մի հատ տաբուրետկա դնեն հրապարի մեջտեղը, ըտեղ թող նստի :LOL:  
Բիձ գիտես ինչի ա տենց, որովհետեև իրանց իսկական արդեն պրեզիդենտը նստում ա Մոսկվայում: :Hands Up:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էս էլ, մեր արևին աշխարհից բեխաբար, ղրղզների մտածելակերպը:


Լավ էլ խաբար են ապեր… " в здании министерства *культуры*, рядом с Историческим *музеем*. "… շատ ուժեղ քայլ են արել… էլ վարյանտ չկա որ կաշառակեր լինեն…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Լավ էլ խաբար են ապեր… " в здании министерства *культуры*, рядом с Историческим *музеем*. "… շատ ուժեղ քայլ են արել… էլ վարյանտ չկա որ կաշառակեր լինեն…





> Թող մի հատ տաբուրետկա դնեն հրապարի մեջտեղը, ըտեղ թող նստի 
> Բիձ գիտես ինչի ա տենց, որովհետեև իրանց իսկական արդեն պրեզիդենտը նստում ա Մոսկվայում:


Ապերներ, Утрировать не надо 

Սաղ էլ հասկանում են, որ նախագահը մշակույթի նախարարությունում կամ առավել ևս на лавочке в садике չի նստելու: Հարցը նրանում ա, որ կիգիզները շատ պրիմիտիվ ու լայն զանգվածների համար հասկանալի լեզվով ուզում են բացատրել, որ ապագա սահմանադրության մեջ էականորեն նվազեցնելու են նախագահի լիազորությունները:

----------

Բիձա (05.05.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ջան, մենք մեր սև արկղերում քննարկեցինք ղրղզներին ու ինչ ասես իրենց վերագրեցինք: Բայց մոռացանք քեզ հարցնել, թե բա ղրղզների հասարակաության տարբեր շերտերը ինչ վերաբերմունք ունեին ու ունեն կատարվածի հանդեպ՞: Ոնց են գնահատում կատարվածը, զոհերին ու ապագան՞
> Օրինակ իրենց "բիձեն" ու "բիձուն քրֆողները", կամ ՀԱկ- ու ՀԱԿ-ին սխալ  հանողները  ինչ քանակական հարաբերությամբ էին՞/են/: ԲՏ կատեգորիան ինչ վիճակում էր /է/՞: 
> Մի խոսքով եթե կարող ես, մի հատ հասարակության կտրվածքն ու վերաբերոմւնքը կատարված հանդեպ տուր տեսնենք, թե մեր աիբներն ու իրանցը իրար բռնում են՞ 
> Կանխավ շնորհակալ:


էս հարցը երկար մնաց օդում կախված, ներող-մերող:

Նախ, Բիձա ջան, ասեմ, որ չնայած Միջին Ասիան ու հատկապես Կիրգիստանը շատ լավ գիտեմ, բայց Կիրգիզ քաղաքացիական հասարակության մաս ինձ չեմ համարում: Մեր մեջ ասած, Հայաստանի քաղաքացիական հասարակության մաս էլ արդեն չեմ համարում, հատկապես էն քաղբանտարկյալների իրավունքների միջազգային պաշտպան կնգա (անունը չեմ հիշում) էսօրվա ՀԺ-ում տպված հարցազրույցը կարդալուց հետո:  :LOL:  Էս, էքսպրոմտոմ, «by the way» սերիայից: 

Ուրեմն, հաշվի առնենք, որ որքան էլ տարօրինակ հնչի, Կիրգիստանը բազմազգ պետութուն է, ու հասարակության տարբեր շերտերի վերաբերմունքը ուսումնասիրելիս պետք է հաշի առնել ոչ միայն այդ շերտերի սոցիալական ստատուսը, այլ նաև ազգային պատկանելությունը: 

1. Առաջաին խմբին պայմանականորեն անվանենք «հյուսիսի լեռնային կիրգիզներ»: Ապրում են հյուսիսի Նառին, Տալաս, Իսիկ-Կուլ շրջաններում: Իրար մեջ խոսումեն կիգիզերեն, բայց որպես կանոն մայրենիի պես տիրապետում են ռուսերենին: Այսինք կա ռուսականացվածության որոշակի աստիճան: Մուսուլման են, բայց խաբար չեն ինչ է իսլամը - օրինակ եթե հարցնես շիա ես թե սյունի, հարցդ չի հասկանա: Վերջին ժամանակներս սկսել են հանուն մոդայի մզկիթ հաճախել ու մեռելներին թաղել մուսալմանական կարգով:  Գրեթե բոլորով պատկանում են հյուսիսի ընտանեկան կլաններին: Հեղափոխությունից գոհ են: Նախ, Բակիեվների կլանը հարավից էր ու հյուսիսցիները նեղված էին, երկրորդ տարիֆները իջացրեցին նախաթանկացումային մակարդակի ու դրանից գոհ չլինել չեն կարող: 

_Էքսպրոմտոմ. հարավ-հյուսիս հակասությունները լավ հասկանալու համար նշենք, որ իրար աղջիկ չեն տալիս:_ 

 2. Երկրորդ խմբին անվանենք «հարավի լեռնային կիրգիզներ»: Բնակչության մոտ 20%-ը: Կիրգիզ են ուզբեկանան մշակութային շատ ուժեղ ազդեցության տակ: Ապրում են հարավի Ջալալ-Աբադ, Օշ, Բատկեն շրջաններում: Ամենաքիչ ռուսականացված են: Գրեթե չեն տիրապետում ռուսերենին: Մուսուլման են ու նույնիսկ սովետի ժամանակ պահում էին իսլամի ադաթները, գոնե բազային մակարդակով: Վերջի ժամանակներս ավելի հեռու են գնացել ու շատերը երեխաներին նորմալ դպրոց ուղարկելու փոխարեն ուղարկում են մեդրեսե: Իսլամական ծայրահեղականության հսկայական պոտենցիալ կա, հատկապես թե հաշվի առնենք որ հարավը սահմանակցում է Տաջիկստանին: Բոլորով  մտնում են հարավի ընտանեկան կլանների մեջ: Ազգային հողի վրա մշտական հակասություններ ունեն ուզբեկների հետ, բայց լուրջ բախումներ 91 թվից էս կողմ չեն եղել: Հեղափոխությունից չեն դժգոհում, Բակիեվին չաջակցեցին, քանի որ իրանք էլ էին զզվել նեղ ընտանեկան կլանայնությունից: Գումարած, իրանք էլ են օգտվում իջեցված տարիֆներից: 

_Էքսպրոմտոմ. թող տարօրինակ չլինի, որ հատուկ նշում են ռուսականացվածության մակարդակը: Մինչև ռուսների Կիրգիստանում հայտնվելը կիրգիզները չգիտեին ինչ է քաղաքաը, դպրոցը, գիր-գրաականությունը: Դրա համար էլ էս երկրում կրթվածությունը գնահատվում է ռուսերենի իմացությամբ: Եթե տիրապետում են ռուսերենին, դա ավտոմատ նշանակում է որ նվազագույնը դպրոց են հաճախել:_ 

3. Երրորդ խմբին անվանենք «դաշտային ու քաղաքաբնակ կիրգիզներ»: Ապրում են Չույում, Իսիկ-Կուլում, ու հիմնականում Բիշքեքում: Բնկաչության մոտ 15%-ը: Խիստ ռուսականացված են: *Սրանց անվանենք կիրգիզ քաղաքացիական հասարակություն:* Կրթված են: Հիմնականում խոսում են ռուսերեն, նույնիսկ ընտանիքում: Հեղափոխությունից գոհ են, քանի որ հասկանում էին որ Բակիեվների կլանը երկիրը տանում էր կործանման ու պետք էին կտրուկ փոփոխություններին: Դժգոհ են հեղափոխությանն ուղեկցող բացասական երևույթներից՝ մառադյոռություն, այրված խանութաներ ու մի քանի շենք: Սրանք և հյուսիսի և հարավի լեռնային կիրգիզներին անվանում են МЫРК: Հասկանում են, որ ցավոք սրտի Կրգիստանի համար մշակութային ու քաղաքական վեկտորը պիտի միշտ ուղղված լինի դեպի Ռուսաստան, քանի որ դժբախտավար դրա այլընտրանքը Տաջիսկատնի, Պակիստանի կամ Աֆղանստանի կարգի երկր դառնալն է: Սրանք, ըստ էության միջին դասն են: Նույնիսկ եթե սոցիալական կարգավիճակով որոշ դեպքերում ավելի ցածր են կանգնած քան հարավի կամ հյուսիս որոշ լեռնային կիրգիզներ, սրանք իրենց համարում են ազգի էլիտա: Սրանք ակտիվորեն մասնակցում են նոր սահմանադրության քննարկումներին: Մեր ՀԱԿ-ի պես կարգին ՀԿ-ներ ունեն, դատական պրոցեսներ են կազմակերպում, մարդու իրավունքներ են պաշտպանում итд итп: 

_Էքսպրոմտոմ. կիրգիզ հասարակությունը խիստ բաժանված է երկու մասի, որոնց միջև առկա է լուրջ մշակութային հակասություն: Այս երկու հատվածները իրար գրեթե չեն հասկանում: Փաստացի նրանց միև շփումը բացակայում է, նույիսկ կենցաղային մակադրակում: Ու այս բաժանարար գիծը հստակ ասոցացված է ռուսականացվածության մակարդակի հետ: Ռամ, քեզ չկոտորես, Ռուսաստանը տուֆտա-շովինիստ երկիր ա, բայց որոշ ժողովուրդներ համար ռուսական մշակույթը արևմտյան մշակույթի հետ առնչվելու միակ միջոցն ա:_ 

4. Ռուսներ, կամ զուտ ռուսախոս բնակչություն, ներառյալ բոլոր սլավոնները, գերմանացիները հրեաները, տարօրինակաբար նաև կորեացիները: Բնակչության մոտ 15-20%: Ապրում են հիմնականում Բիշքեքում: Բայց նար Չույի միջին չափի քաղաքներում, Իսիկ-Կուլի շրջակայքում: Քաղաքական առումով մարգինալացված են: Վերջին տաս տարում միայն մի տարի մի հատ ռուս վարչապետ ա եղել: Պետական ապարատում գրեթե չեն հանդիպում, չնայած սովետի ժամանակ համարյա ամբողջությամբ երկիրը ռուլիտ էին անում հենց ռուսները: Նույնը նաև Ղազախստանում, ի միջի այլոց: Շատ ակտիվ են մասնավոր սեկտորում- բանկեր, խանութներ, ուրիշ բիզնեսներ: Դաշտային կիրգիզների պես, ըստ սահմանման իրենց համարում են էլիտա, ու անկախ սոցիալական կարգավիճակից, իրենք միջին դասն են: Հեղափոխության վրա ունեն մեծ պալաժիտ արած, բայց տարիֆների իջեցումի հաստատ չեն դժգոհի: Ընդունում են, որ Բակիեվը արդեն խելքը թռցրել էր, ու սկզբունքորեն հեղափոխությունը օյեկտիվորեն հիմնավորված էր: Բայց, վախենում են, որ ամեն հեղափոխություն իր մեջ պոտենցիալ հակառուսականություն կարող է ունենալ, ու ազգայկանակության հողի վրա կարող են ռուսների վնաս տալ: Սրանց պետք է մշտական «կայունություն», մենակ իրանց ձեռ չտան: Որոշ հակառուսական կոչեր ապրիլին էլ եղան, բայց արագ մարեցին: Կիրգիզները ընդունում են ռուսների մշակության ներդրումը իրանց երկրում: Շատ տոլերանտ են ռուսների նկատմամբ: Սրանք էլ լեռնային կիրգիզներին էլի անվանում են МЫРК, բայց դեմքներին ավելի լուրջ ատելությամբ: 

_Էքսպրոմտոմ. Կիրգիստանի կորեացիների մոտ ամենաընդունված անուններ են, Կածյա, Նատաշա, Ժաննա, Կոլյա, Սաշա .... նայում ես էրեսին, ասիացի ա, անունը ասում ա, խառնվում ես իրար:_

5.Ուզբեկներ: Բնակչության մոտ 20%-ը: Հիմնականում հարավում են: Պալաժիտ արած ունեն բոլոր հեղափոխությունները, քանի որ գիտեն, որ վաղ թե ուշ Կիրգիստանի հարավը լրիվ ուզբեկականացվելու է:  Բայց էս ամենի հետ մեկտեղ էլ Կիրգիստանը սիրում են ավելի շատ, քան Ուզբեկստանը, քանի որ Կիրգիստանում գոնե ազատ շնչում են ու աշխատում են: Կարճ ասած, ուզբեկների համար Ուզբեկստանի համեմատ Կրգիստանը, ոնց որ Հայաստանի համեմատ Նորվեգիան:  

6. Մնացած: Սրանց մեջ մտնում են, տաջիկներ, ույղուրները, դունգանները, չեչենները, ինգուշները, կաբարդինները, թուրք մեսխեթինցիները: Սրանք, խառը, իրանց համար, մանրից, աշխատում ապրում են: Ակտիվ հեղափոխական գործողություններին չեն մասկանցում: Բայց էլի իջեցված տարիֆներից չեն դժգոհի: Գոնե բարձրաձայն ասում են, որ Բակիեվին հասնում էր, քանի որ իրան դրել էր շեյխի տեղ ու շատ էլ լավ արեցին որ ուղարկեցին գրողի ծոցը:

----------

Chilly (19.05.2010), dvgray (06.05.2010), Lion (06.05.2010), Բիձա (07.05.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Էս էլ ստեղ դնենք: Ահագին հետաքրքիր ա: Ու ինչքան լավ ա որ վերջին ժամանակներս մի քիչ շատացել են հակասահմանադրականները:



> ՈՐՆ Է ԲՈՒՆՏԻ ՆԱԽԱԴՐՅԱԼԸ
> 
> Էդգար Վարդանյան. քաղաքագետ, անկախ վերլուծաբան, հրապարակախոս
> 
> *Էդգար, վերջին շրջանում շատ է խոսվում այն մասին, որ մեր ներքաղաքական կյանքում ղրղզական սցենարի զարգացում հնարավոր չէ:*
> 
> Նախ, փորձեմ ոչ թե խորությամբ խոսել ղրղզական դեպքերի մասին, այլ միանգամից ասեմ, որ, այո, ղրղզական սցենարը Հայաստանում հնարավոր է, որովհետև նախևառաջ և Ղրղստանում, և Հայաստանում կա իշխանությունների լեգիտիմության պակաս: Ի դեպ, այստեղ շատերը հակափաստարկ են բերում` չէ՞ որ Բակիևը լեգիտիմ էր: Խնդիրն այն չէ, որ նա օրինական կերպով էր եկել իշխանության: Լեգիտմությունը հենց տարբերվում է լեգալությունից նրանով, որ հասարակական վստահության դեֆիցիտի հետ գործ ունի, այսինքն`դու կարող ես լեգալ ճանապարհով գալ իշխանության, բայց մեկ ամիս անց,  հակառակ քո կողմից հռչակված դրույթներին, քաղաքականություն վարես և ծայրահեղ դժգոհություն առաջացնես հասարակության մոտ: Այդժամ դու դառնում ես ոչ լեգիտիմ: Եվ ինչու եմ ասում` ղրղզական սցենարը մեզանում հնարավոր է, որովհետև այնտեղ էլ, ինչպես մեզանում, կլանային համակարգ կա, սոցիալական բավական վատթար իրավիճակ է, չձևավորված քաղաքական ինստիտուտներ են, բողոք, համատարած դժգոհություն հասարակության լայն զանգվածների մոտ: Այս առումով նույնն են ղրղզական և հայաստանյան խնդիրները:
> 
> *Կարծիքներ կան, որ դրսի ուժերն էին կազմակերպել:*
> ...

----------


## Տրիբուն

Էս էլ ու վերջ 
http://lragir.am/armsrc/interview34571.html



> Ենթադրում եմ, որ մեզանում կա Հայաստան պետության, հասարակության նկատմամբ մի թերի պատկերացում, որ իբր այն թանգարանային արժեք է. սա գալիս է  հայտնի սովետա-հայկական «Հայաստանը թանգարան է բաց երկնքի տակ» կարգախոսից, և իսկապես կա չափազանց մեծ ակնածանք այդ թանգարանի նկատմամբ, որի մեջ չի կարելի աղմկել, կռվել և որն իբր ինչ-որ մի մեծ, գոյություն ունեցող ավադական արժեք է, որին Աստված է պահում, որն ունի ճակատագիր, որը մենք չենք հասկանում և որին ոչ մի դեպքում չպետք է խանգարենք մեր ակտիվ գործողություններով, որովհետև ինքը դարերի ալիքների հոսանքներով անցնելով` վերջը կհասնի չգիտեմ որտեղ, հավանաբար փայլուն ապագա: Եվ չկա այն պատկերացումը, որ այդ մտածողությունն այսպես կոչված հին սրբազան պետության մտածողությունն է, և դա եկեղեցական, կրոնական պատկերացում է, որ իբր պետական վերին շահերը սովորական մարդու խելքի բանը չեն, այլ միայն քրմերի, որ աշխարհում կան բարձր քաղաքական խաղեր, որոնց մեջ այդ սրբազան երկիրը ներգրավված է, և պետք է դրսևորել շատ բարձր պատասխանատվություն, որպեսզի չխանագարել այդ ընթացող բարդ խաղերին և չկատարել ինչ-որ կտրուկ գործողություններ: Այնինչ հիմա այս երկիրը պարզապես փլվում է բոլոր հնարավոր ուղղություններով: Օրեցօր սարսափելի դարձող տնտեսական իրավիճակ, որևէ բարոյագաղափարական հիմքերից զուրկ իշխանություն, չկայացած պետություն: Իշխանության թևում արդեն բացարձակապես ռացիոնալությունը կորել է, վերածվել է բիրտ, ամենակոպիտ, ամենաանիմաստ բռնության:
> 
> Եվ ինձ թվում է` ներքին հոգեբանական բեկում պետք է տեղի ունենա. հավանաբար ղրղզներն այդքան չէին պաշտում իրենց ղրղզությունը, այդքան ազգայնական չէին ու կարողացան հասկանալ,* որ հենց իրենք պետք է անեն այն, ինչ պետք է:*  Առհասարակ, հակառացիոնալ կրոնամիստիկ հոգեբանությունը ծանր է, բոլոր հարցերում մթագնող, իսկ ռացիոնալ մտածողությունը միշտ թեթև է, միշտ տեսնում է  իրերն այնպես, ինչպես որ դրանք կան: Ամբողջ հարցը ուրեմն սա է` հոգեբանական այդ բեկումը (ի դեպ, դրան ես շատ  ուշադիր եմ հետևում) կատարվում է, թե ոչ, մարդիկ շարունակում են կառչել ինչ-որ  տարբեր ձևի, հիմնականում ազգայնական միստիկ պատկերացումներից:  Երբ  մտածողությունը փոխվի, ինձ թվում է ռացիոնալ գործողություն տեղի կունենա,  ինչպես սովորական քաղաքացու կողմից, այնպես էլ, հնարավոր է, պետապարատի ռացիոնալ մասի կողմից, որովհետև մարդիկ վերջապես (ցածր և միջին պաշտոնների) չեն գալիս միայն և միայն ինչ-որ վատ նկատառումներով: *Ռացիոնալ ելքը իշխանափոխություն է այս կամ այն ճանապարհով:*

----------

Բիձա (07.05.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ապերներ, Утрировать не надо 
> 
> Սաղ էլ հասկանում են, որ նախագահը մշակույթի նախարարությունում կամ առավել ևս на лавочке в садике չի նստելու: Հարցը նրանում ա, որ կիգիզները շատ պրիմիտիվ ու լայն զանգվածների համար հասկանալի լեզվով ուզում են բացատրել, որ ապագա սահմանադրության մեջ էականորեն նվազեցնելու են նախագահի լիազորությունները:


Ինչի՞ Տրիբում ջան, որ ասեն "ապագա սահմանադրության մեջ էականորեն նվազեցնելու են նախագահի լիազորությունները" կարող ա չհասկանան, բայց որ ասում են " в здании министерства культуры, рядом с Историческим музеем. " էտի մի անգամից պարզ ա դառնու՞մ… կակ ռազ լավ էլ խաբելու ձև ա 

Ապեր, ես չեմ ասում թե իրանց մոտ չի ստացվելու կամ չի ստացվել… դեռ շուտ ա եզրակացնելը, բայց սենց քայլերից հաստատ չարժե կարծիք կազմել…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ինչի՞ Տրիբում ջան, որ ասեն "ապագա սահմանադրության մեջ էականորեն նվազեցնելու են նախագահի լիազորությունները" կարող ա չհասկանան, բայց որ ասում են " в здании министерства культуры, рядом с Историческим музеем. " էտի մի անգամից պարզ ա դառնու՞մ… կակ ռազ լավ էլ խաբելու ձև ա 
> 
> Ապեր, ես չեմ ասում թե իրանց մոտ չի ստացվելու կամ չի ստացվել… դեռ շուտ ա եզրակացնելը, բայց սենց քայլերից հաստատ չարժե կարծիք կազմել…


Մեֆ ջան, իսկ որ կարդում ես ՀԱԿ-ի կամ Լևոնի բարդ միջազգային, ազգային, ներքին-արտաքին, քաղաքական վերլուծություններն ու հայտարարությունները, դրանից ինչ-որ բա՞ն ա փոխվում որևէ մեկի կյանքում Հայաստանում: 

Տեկեբաեվը շատ հետաքրքիր հայտարարություն ա արել: Մեր մեջ ասած մենք էլ ահագին ելույթներ ենք լսել որ մեր նախագահը մոնղոլ-թաթարական նվաճող ա, բայց դա չի նշանակում որ ինքը իսկականից Չնգիզ Խանի թոռն ա, չէ՞:

----------

davidus (07.05.2010)

----------


## Rammer

Թալանը Վազվռաշայեցա - 2




> *Сторонники Бакиева захватили аэропорт Джалал-Абада*
> 
> Вслед за аэропортом Оша сторонники Курманбека Бакиева захватили аэропорт в Джалал-Абаде и заблокировали взлетную полосу, сообщил журналистам представитель областной администрации.
> 
> "Они засыпали взлетно-посадочную полосу камнями и гравием - видимо, опасаясь прибытия подкрепления от действующей власти из других регионов", - сказал он.
> 
> Сегодня сторонники бывшего президента Бакиева проникли в здания областных администраций трех южных областей Киргизии - Ошской, Джалал-Абадской (родина Бакиева) и Баткенской. На центральной площади Оша до сих пор продолжаются столкновения сторонников Бакиева со сторонниками временного правительства.
> 
> Отметим, что представители временного правительства сообщили, что аэропорта Оша работает в нормальном режиме.  Об этом пишет агентство АKИpress.

----------


## Rammer

...



> *Сторонники Бакиева захватили здание областной администрации в Киргизии*
> 
> Сторонники экс-президента Бакиева в городе Оше на юге Киргизии захватили здание областной администрации, сообщает «Газета.Ru» со ссылкой на ИТАР-ТАСС.
> 
> Также уточняется, что захвату предшествовала демонстрация, в которой участвовали около тысячи человек.

----------


## Tig

Էս ի՞նչա, քաղաքացիական պատերա՞զմա…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էս ի՞նչա, քաղաքացիական պատերա՞զմա…


Էս պահին կոնկրետ չեմ կարող ասել, բայց իմ ունեցած տվյալներով Բակիեվյան հարավային կլանի մի քանի սաղ մնացածներ, փողով-մողով մի երկու հազար մարդ են դուրս հանել հարավի շրջաններում, ու անկարգություններ են կազմակերպում: Իսկ ժամանակավոև կառավարությունը դեռ լիարժեք իրավիճակը չի հսկում: 

Ջալալ-Աբադում երկու տարբեր միտինգներ են եղել՝ Բակիեվի կողմակիցներ ու Ժամանակավոր կառավարության կողմնակիցներ: Ծեծկռտուք ա սկսվել, կրակոցներ են եղել, զոհեր կան:

Ամեն դեպքում էսօր առավոտից Օշում սպեցնազ ու ներքին զորքեր են մտցրել ու ոնց որ հանգստացրել են սաղին: 

Վերջը, աչքիս հարավն ու հյուսիսը իրարից առանձնանալու են:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Սենց էլի 



> Бишкек (АКИpress) - Весь день 14 мая Временное правительство восстанавливало контроль над зданиями обладминистраций в трех южных областях страны, захваченными сторонниками бывшего президента КР.
> 
> Параллельно ВП обнародовало в СМИ телефонные разговоры координатора контрреволюции Усена Сыдыкова, по которым можно сделать некоторые выводы о планах заговорщиков. План был простой - захват власти в Бишкеке сторонниками экс-мэра Наримана Тюлеева и в трех южных областях. После этого лидер коммунистов Исхак Масалиев собирает парламент, который избирает нового главу государства.
> 
> По версии Временного правительства, этим человеком должен был стать Курманбек Бакиев.
> 
> По словам и.о. председателя ГСНБ Кенешбека Дуйшебаева, план захвата власти финансировал Марат Бакиев из Алматы в тесном взаимодействии с бывшим мэром Бишкека Нариманом Тюлеевым.
> 
> К.Дуйшебаев выразил свое недовольство, что беспорядки в стране финансируют люди, находящиеся на территории Казахстана.
> ...

----------


## Տրիբուն

Մեկ էլ սենց 



> В Тейите сожжено 5 домов, принадлежащих семье К.Бакиева
> 14-05-2010
> 21:13
> 
> Жалал-Абад (АКИpress) - Неизвестные сожгли в селе Тейит в Жалал-Абадской области 5 домов, принадлежащих семье бывшего президента Кыргызстана Курманбека Бакиева.
> 
> Как сообщили источники АКИpress, беспорядки в Тейите устроили около сотни неизвестных. Все сожженные дома, по предварительным данным, принадлежат членам семьи К.Бакиева.
> 
> Дома сельчан не пострадали.

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ ջան, իսկ որ կարդում ես ՀԱԿ-ի կամ Լևոնի բարդ միջազգային, ազգային, ներքին-արտաքին, քաղաքական վերլուծություններն ու հայտարարությունները, *դրանից ինչ-որ բա՞ն ա փոխվում* որևէ մեկի կյանքում Հայաստանում: 
> 
> Տեկեբաեվը շատ հետաքրքիր հայտարարություն ա արել: Մեր մեջ ասած մենք էլ ահագին ելույթներ ենք լսել որ մեր նախագահը մոնղոլ-թաթարական նվաճող ա, բայց դա չի նշանակում որ ինքը իսկականից Չնգիզ Խանի թոռն ա, չէ՞:


Տրիբուն ջան, մենակ լեկցիա կարդացողից չի, լսողից էլ ա… ապեր լեկցիայից ինչ պտի փոխվի, փոխողը լսողն ա լինելու… ես լրիվ համաձայն եմ որ Լևոնի ասածները մենք բոլորս էլ առանց Լևոնի գիտենք… մնում ա անենք… կամ գտնենք էն քաղաքական ուժին որի միջոցով մեր ուզածին հասնենք… 

Տարբերությունը գիտե՞ս որն ա, Տրիբուն ջան… էն որ իրանք այնուամենայնիվ փող են ծախսելու ու իրանց պրեզիդենտին տանելու են թանգարանի կողքը լուսավորության մինիստրություն, որ ժողովրդի ձենը լավ լսի ու էտի պտի ներկայացվի առաջխաղացում (իրականում կարող ա թանգարանը թալանվի իսկ կուլտուրայի մինիստրությունը դառնա պրեզիդենտի անձնական ռեզիդենցիան, համենայն դեպս նախկին փորձը էդ ա ցույց տալիս… ու հավանական ա էնքանով որ ժողովուրդը էական կոնտրոլի ոչ մի լծակ չունի, բացի դուրս գալուց ու բունտ անելուց)… ինչ վերաբերվում ա Սերժի մոնղոլ-թաթար լինելուն, բոլորս էլ շատ լավ գիտենք որ ազգային պատկանելությունը չի որ իրան մոնղոլ դարձնում, այլ իրա վերբերմունքն ու ներքին քաղաքականությունը… սրա մասին, բառացի ու տառացի ա ասվել… հրապարակավ…

----------

Chuk (16.05.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ջան, մենակ լեկցիա կարդացողից չի, լսողից էլ ա… ապեր լեկցիայից ինչ պտի փոխվի, փոխողը լսողն ա լինելու… ես լրիվ համաձայն եմ որ Լևոնի ասածները մենք բոլորս էլ առանց Լևոնի գիտենք… *մնում ա անենք… կամ գտնենք էն քաղաքական ուժին որի միջոցով մեր ուզածին հասնենք…* 
> 
> Տարբերությունը գիտե՞ս որն ա, Տրիբուն ջան… էն որ իրանք այնուամենայնիվ փող են ծախսելու ու իրանց պրեզիդենտին տանելու են թանգարանի կողքը լուսավորության մինիստրություն, որ ժողովրդի ձենը լավ լսի ու էտի պտի ներկայացվի առաջխաղացում (իրականում կարող ա թանգարանը թալանվի իսկ կուլտուրայի մինիստրությունը դառնա պրեզիդենտի անձնական ռեզիդենցիան, համենայն դեպս նախկին փորձը էդ ա ցույց տալիս… ու հավանական ա էնքանով որ ժողովուրդը էական կոնտրոլի ոչ մի լծակ չունի, բացի դուրս գալուց ու բունտ անելուց)…* ինչ վերաբերվում ա Սերժի մոնղոլ-թաթար լինելուն, բոլորս էլ շատ լավ գիտենք որ ազգային պատկանելությունը չի որ իրան մոնղոլ դարձնում, այլ իրա վերբերմունքն ու ներքին քաղաքականությունը… սրա մասին, բառացի ու տառացի ա ասվել… հրապարակավ*…


Փաստորեն Լևոնի ասածներն իրականացնելու համար, մի հատ ուրիշ, դեռ չգտնված քաղաքական ուժ ա պետք: 

Բա, Մեֆ ջան, որ Սերժի հետ կապված ալեգորիան հասկանում ենք, ինչի՞ ենք ծաղրում կրգիզների նախագահին մշակույթի նախարարությունում նստացնելու ալեգորիան:  

Կարմիրի հետ կապված, հատուկ - չունի, դրա համար էլ բունտ ա անում: Իսկ մենք ունե՞նք: Կամ առանց բունտի ո՞նց ենք ունենալու: Լևոնի ելույթներով, թե՞ Սերժի բարի կամքով:

----------

davidus (19.05.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Փաստորեն* Լևոնի ասածներն* իրականացնելու համար, մի հատ ուրիշ, դեռ չգտնված քաղաքական ուժ ա պետք: 
> 
> Բա, Մեֆ ջան, որ Սերժի հետ կապված ալեգորիան հասկանում ենք, ինչի՞ ենք ծաղրում կրգիզների նախագահին մշակույթի նախարարությունում նստացնելու ալեգորիան:  
> 
> Կարմիրի հետ կապված, հատուկ - չունի, դրա համար էլ բունտ ա անում: Իսկ մենք ունե՞նք: Կամ առանց բունտի ո՞նց ենք ունենալու: Լևոնի ելույթներով, թե՞ Սերժի բարի կամքով:


Լևոնի ասածները չէ Տրիբուն ջան, այլ *մեր վաղուց իմացածը*… էս ամեն ինչը Լևոնից առաջ գիտեինք…

OK Տրիբուն ապեր, արի սենց ասեմ, իրանցն ալեգորիա չի, որովհետև իրանք ակտուալ ժողովրդի վճարած հարկերով իրականացնելու են էդ ամենը… դա մեզ համար ալեգորիա է, նրանց համար ուղիղ խոսք… Սերոժի մոնղոլ-թաթար լինելն էլ համեմատություն-զուդահեռ անցկացնել ա ապեր ալեգորիա չի… ես կասեի… ավելի շատ էդ կատեգորիայի մեջ ա մտնում… 

 Տրիբուն ապեր, ես բունտի հետ խնդիր չունեմ, վատ ձև չի, բայց երբ որ ժողովրդի ազդեցությության լծակը լինում ա մենակ բունտը, ես 100% վստահեցնում եմ որ փոփոխություն չի լինելու, որովհետև բունտից հետո ձեռք բերածը պահելու կարողություն չենք ունենալու և ամեն ինչ տանելու ա դեպի նոր բունտը… ու սենց մինչև կամ կկազմակերպվենք, կամ էլ կգա մի հատ աննախադեպ դաժան մեկը որ սաղին կսսկացնի… պատկերացրու "ուժեղ ձեռքի" պահանջ շատերն են զգում (նամանավանդ, նախկին սովետի երկրներում)

----------

Chuk (22.05.2010)

----------


## dvgray

Մեֆ
այդ ամենը պահպանելը ու զարգացնելը արդեն քաղաքական կուսակցությունների գործն է: ժողովուրդին պետք է ապահովել ազատ քվեարկելու ու կուսակցություններից իրեն հարմարին ընտրելու իրավունքով. իսկ մնացածը արդեն ընտրություններով կարգավորվող հարցեր են:

մի մոռացիր, որ աշխարհում քաղաքական կյանքի գործող անձիք կուսակցություններն են, և ոչ թե ինչ որ աբստրակտ ժողովուրդ հասկացությունը:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ
> *այդ ամենը պահպանելը ու զարգացնելը արդեն քաղաքական կուսակցությունների գործն է:* ժողովուրդին պետք է ապահովել ազատ քվեարկելու ու կուսակցություններից իրեն հարմարին ընտրելու իրավունքով. իսկ մնացածը արդեն ընտրություններով կարգավորվող հարցեր են:
> 
> մի մոռացիր, որ աշխարհում քաղաքական կյանքի գործող անձիք կուսակցություններն են, և ոչ թե ինչ որ աբստրակտ ժողովուրդ հասկացությունը:


Չէ Դիվ… քաղաքական կուսակցություններից չես կարա պահանջել ավելին քան իրանք իրավասու են… conflict of interest… ազատ անկախ ընտրությունների վերահսկումը մենակ քաղաքական կուսակցություններին չես կարող վստահել… հասարակական կազմակերպություններն այստեղ և ընդհանրապես ավելի մեծ դեր ունեն քաղաքացիների կյանքում քան քաղաքական կուսակցությունները…

… և հետո, քաղաքական կուսակցությունների հզորություննել ա ժողովրդից գալիս… աջակցեց ժողովուրդը կլինի, չի աջակցի չի լինի… 

… ազատ ու արդար ընտրությունները շատ քիչ ա դեմոկրատիայի կամ նորմալ երկիր կառուցելու համար…

----------

Askalaf (24.05.2010), Chuk (22.05.2010)

----------


## Rammer

*Օշը՝ կրակների մեջ. Նոր բախումներ, 12 զոհ*

Հինգշաբթի գիշերը Ղրղըզստանի Օշ քաղաքում զանգվածային բախումներ են սկսվել ղրղըզների և ուզբեկների միջև, որոնք շարունակվել են մինչև այսօր առավոտ։

«Ռիա նովոստիի» փոխանցմամբ, քաղաքում այժմ շարունակվում են բախումները, լսվում են կրակոցներ, փողոցներում մարդիկ շրջում են փայտերով ու քարերով զինված խմբերով, հարձակվում են խանութների ու գրասենյակների վրա, թալանում ու հրկիզում դրանք։

Գիշերվա ընթացքում Օշում հրկիզվել ել ֆիլհարմոնիայի, դրամատիկական թատրոնի, հեռուստատեսության շենքերը, հյուրանոց, տպագրատուն, ինչպես նաև մի քանի սրճարաններ, խանութներ և առևտրային համալիրներ։

Ըստ որոշ տեղեկությունների, 12 մարդ զոհվել է, կան տասնյակ ձերբակալվածներ։ Կառավարությունը զորք է մտցել քաղաք, հայտարարվել է պարետային ժամ, սակայն այս միջոցառումներն առայժմ շոշափելի օգուտ չեն տալիս։

Tert.am

----------

Adriano (12.06.2010), Chuk (11.06.2010)

----------


## Adriano

Ռուսական խաղաղապահները Բիշկեկում

Ղրղըզստանի ժամանակավոր իշխանությունները խնդրել են ռուսաստանին խառնվել իրավիճակին, սակայն ոչ թե դիպլոմատիկ մակարդակով, այլ ռազմական միջոցներով, մասնավորապես նշելով , որ իրավիճակը անցնում է ու դուրս է գալիս թուլատրելի սահմաններից, և ռուսական <խաղաղապահ>զորքերի մուտքը թույլ կտա պահպանել իշխանությունը: 

Աղբյուր: http://news.mail.ru/politics/3958662/

----------

Rammer (12.06.2010)

----------


## Rammer

> Ռուսական խաղաղապահները Բիշկեկում
> 
> Ղրղըզստանի ժամանակավոր իշխանությունները խնդրել են ռուսաստանին խառնվել իրավիճակին, սակայն ոչ թե դիպլոմատիկ մակարդակով, այլ ռազմական միջոցներով, մասնավորապես նշելով , որ իրավիճակը անցնում է ու դուրս է գալիս թուլատրելի սահմաններից, և ռուսական <խաղաղապահ>զորքերի մուտքը թույլ կտա պահպանել իշխանությունը: 
> 
> Աղբյուր: http://news.mail.ru/politics/3958662/


Էս ղրղզները մեզանից խնադլու են... :LOL:

----------

Ձայնալար (14.06.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էս ղրղզները մեզանից խնադլու են...


Ապեր, մեր մեջ ասած, վիճակը Օշում (հարավում) փիս լացելու ա, խնդալու չի: Իսկ «իշխանությունը պահելու համար ռուսական զորքեր մտցնելու» ծիպա նորությունը շիզոֆրենիայա: Էս համբալները հարավում իրավիճակը համարյա չեն վերահսկոում: Կիիգիզներն ու ուզբեկները իրար են ուտում, ու Բակիեվի կլանն էլ մուղամով ֆինանսավորում ա պրոցեսը: Երկիրը նատուռի կանգնած ա քաոսի եզրին: Ստեղ իշխանություն պահելու խնդիր էս պահին չկա - կա տարրական երկիրը չկործանելու խնդիր:

----------

Adriano (14.06.2010), davidus (14.06.2010), Mephistopheles (14.06.2010), Հայաստան-Վրաստան (14.06.2010)

----------


## Rammer

> Ապեր, մեր մեջ ասած, վիճակը Օշում (հարավում) փիս լացելու ա, խնդալու չի: Իսկ «իշխանությունը պահելու համար ռուսական զորքեր մտցնելու» ծիպա նորությունը շիզոֆրենիայա: Էս համբալները հարավում իրավիճակը համարյա չեն վերահսկոում: Կիիգիզներն ու ուզբեկները իրար են ուտում, ու Բակիեվի կլանն էլ մուղամով ֆինանսավորում ա պրոցեսը: Երկիրը նատուռի կանգնած ա քաոսի եզրին: Ստեղ իշխանություն պահելու խնդիր էս պահին չկա - կա տարրական երկիրը չկործանելու խնդիր:


Ես տեսել եմ որ Ատունբաևան ասեց զանգել եմ հոպարին օգնություն եմ խնդրել: Ապեր տրամաբանություն չկա ռուսական զորքեր խնդրել երկիրը պահելու համար, լրիվ հակառակը: Եթե հիմակվա կառավարությունը այդպես է մտածում ուրեմն երկրը իրենք են կործանում: 

Կարող  ա ճիշտն էլ դա է:Երբ ղրղրզնները պետություն ունեն ավելի վատ են ապրում քան ռուսական գաղութ լինելով...Իրենց ընտրությունն է: Մեր երկրում էլ լիքը մարդա  կողմ ա օտարալեզու դպրոց բացելուն...

----------

Tig (15.06.2010), Ձայնալար (14.06.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ապեր, մեր մեջ ասած, վիճակը Օշում (հարավում) փիս լացելու ա, խնդալու չի: Իսկ «իշխանությունը պահելու համար ռուսական զորքեր մտցնելու» ծիպա նորությունը շիզոֆրենիայա: Էս համբալները հարավում իրավիճակը համարյա չեն վերահսկոում: Կիիգիզներն ու ուզբեկները իրար են ուտում, ու Բակիեվի կլանն էլ մուղամով ֆինանսավորում ա պրոցեսը: Երկիրը նատուռի կանգնած ա քաոսի եզրին: Ստեղ իշխանություն պահելու խնդիր էս պահին չկա - կա տարրական երկիրը չկործանելու խնդիր:


 Ապեր, կարող ա՞ եթե ռուսները չմտնեն, ուզբեկները խառնվեն… տենց որ եղավ էդ ժողովուրդն էլ երկար ժամանակ կյանք չի տեսնելու

----------


## Հայաստան-Վրաստան

Ահավոր է, ինչպիսի գազանություն :Shok: 
Ես կարծում եմ միջազային հանրությունը անպայման պիտի միջամտի, ոչ թե ռուսական զորքերը մտցնեն

----------


## Adriano

> Ահավոր է, ինչպիսի գազանություն
> Ես կարծում եմ միջազային հանրությունը անպայման պիտի միջամտի, ոչ թե ռուսական զորքերը մտցնեն


Իսկ ես գտնում եմ, որ Ղրղզստան պետք է մտցնել ոչ թե միջազային խաղաղապահ կամ որևիցե մեկ երկրի, այս դեպքում ՌԴ ուժերը, այլ ԱՊՀ կոլեկտիվ պաշտպանության ուժերը, իհարկե համապատասխան մասշտաբի զորքերով յուրաքանչյուր անդամ երկրից, անթույլատրելի է միայն ռուսական զորքերով հավաքված խմբի ուղղարկումը, այդպես կերևա թե ԱՊՀ-ն ինչպես է կարողանում լուծել իր ներքին խնդիրները և բացի այդ կսկսի բարձրանալ վերջինիս դերը:

----------

Tig (15.06.2010)

----------


## Հայաստան-Վրաստան

> Իսկ ես գտնում եմ, որ Ղրղզստան պետք է մտցնել ոչ թե միջազային խաղաղապահ կամ որևիցե մեկ երկրի, այս դեպքում ՌԴ ուժերը, այլ ԱՊՀ կոլեկտիվ պաշտպանության ուժերը, իհարկե համապատասխան մասշտաբի զորքերով յուրաքանչյուր անդամ երկրից, անթույլատրելի է միայն ռուսական զորքերով հավաքված խմբի ուղղարկումը, այդպես կերևա թե ԱՊՀ-ն ինչպես է կարողանում լուծել իր ներքին խնդիրները և բացի այդ կսկսի բարձրանալ վերջինիս դերը:


Ես կարծում եմ, որ ԱՊՀ-ն մեռած կազմակերպություն է և գոյություն ունի ուղղակի ձևի համար, իսկ գերիշխողը իհարկե Ռուսաստանն է:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ես տեսել եմ որ Ատունբաևան ասեց զանգել եմ հոպարին օգնություն եմ խնդրել: Ապեր տրամաբանություն չկա ռուսական զորքեր խնդրել երկիրը պահելու համար, լրիվ հակառակը: Եթե հիմակվա կառավարությունը այդպես է մտածում ուրեմն երկրը իրենք են կործանում: 
> 
> Կարող  ա ճիշտն էլ դա է:Երբ ղրղրզնները պետություն ունեն ավելի վատ են ապրում քան ռուսական գաղութ լինելով...Իրենց ընտրությունն է: Մեր երկրում էլ լիքը մարդա  կողմ ա օտարալեզու դպրոց բացելուն...


Օտումբաեվան զանգել ա հոպարին, քանի որ էս երկիրը համարյա ոչ բանակ ունի, ոչ էլ ոստիկանություն: Բայց փոխարենը ունի մի միլիոն ուզբեկ՝ հարավում կոմպակտ բնակվող, ու Բակիեվի կլանի միլիոնները, որով մի երկու հարյուր վարձկանով իրավիճակը նենց են խառնում, որ տակից դուրս գալ հնարավոր չի: Գումարած մյուս կլողմից Տաջիկստանը՝ իրա իսլամիստներով: Նենց որ ապեր, ստեղ պոտենցիալ ռեգիոնալ կատաստրոֆա կարա լինի: Ու դա բոլորը հասկանում են: Ու որ կատաստրոֆա չլինի, մի հատ ուժեղ հոպար պիտի գոնե մի թեթև խառնվի: 

Ուրիշ բան, որ հնարավոր ա, որ իսկականից կիրգիզների համար ռուսական գաղութ լինելը միակ լուծումն ա, որ երկիրը Տաջիկստան կամ Աֆղանստան չդառնա:

----------


## Rammer

> Օտումբաեվան զանգել ա հոպարին, քանի որ էս երկիրը համարյա ոչ բանակ ունի, ոչ էլ ոստիկանություն: Բայց փոխարենը ունի մի միլիոն ուզբեկ՝ հարավում կոմպակտ բնակվող, ու Բակիեվի կլանի միլիոնները, որով մի երկու հարյուր վարձկանով իրավիճակը նենց են խառնում, որ տակից դուրս գալ հնարավոր չի: Գումարած մյուս կլողմից Տաջիկստանը՝ իրա իսլամիստներով: Նենց որ ապեր, ստեղ պոտենցիալ ռեգիոնալ կատաստրոֆա կարա լինի: Ու դա բոլորը հասկանում են: Ու որ կատաստրոֆա չլինի, մի հատ ուժեղ հոպար պիտի գոնե մի թեթև խառնվի: 
> 
> Ուրիշ բան, որ հնարավոր ա, որ իսկականից կիրգիզների համար ռուսական գաղութ լինելը միակ լուծումն ա, որ երկիրը Տաջիկստան կամ Աֆղանստան չդառնա:


Ապեր օրինակ քո կողմից այդքան պիառված ժամանակվոր կառավարությունը գնացել ա բանակցի կամ գոնե իմանա թե էտ մարդիկ իրար ինչի են ուտում? Ինչ ա պատճառը որ յոլա չեն գնում ղրղզնորը ու ուզբեկները? 
Չեն գնացել քանի որ դրածո են ու հստակ իստռուկտաժ են արվում թե ինչ անեն ու ոնց...
Ես հլը երբ էի ասում, որ ղրղզները մսաղաց են սարքել իրենք իրենց ձեռքով: Հիմա փով թող տա էտ մսաղացը կաշխատացնեն: Ես քեզ ասեցի փող քցվենք քեզ նախագահ սարքենք ըտեղ չուզեցիր: Դու ես մեղավոր որ հիմա ըտեց ըտենց վիճակա, նախագահ դառնաիր հարցրերը լուծեիր... :Jpit:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ապեր օրինակ քո կողմից այդքան պիառված ժամանակվոր կառավարությունը գնացել ա բանակցի կամ գոնե իմանա թե էտ մարդիկ իրար ինչի են ուտում? Ինչ ա պատճառը որ յոլա չեն գնում ղրղզնորը ու ուզբեկները? 
> Չեն գնացել քանի որ դրածո են ու հստակ իստռուկտաժ են արվում թե ինչ անեն ու ոնց...
> Ես հլը երբ էի ասում, որ ղրղզները մսաղաց են սարքել իրենք իրենց ձեռքով: Հիմա փով թող տա էտ մսաղացը կաշխատացնեն: Ես քեզ ասեցի փող քցվենք քեզ նախագահ սարքենք ըտեղ չուզեցիր: Դու ես մեղավոր որ հիմա ըտեց ըտենց վիճակա, նախագահ դառնաիր հարցրերը լուծեիր...


Ռամ ջան, նախ, ես ժամանակավոր կառավարության ՓիԱր չեմ արել: Ուշադիր կարդաս գրածներս: 

Իսկ կիրգիզ-ուզբեկական հարաբերությունների լավ ու վատը մեկ կամ երկու ամսվա խնդիր չի, ահագին հին խնդիր ա: Դրան գումարի համ էլ խորը աղքատությունը հարավում, իսլամիստների տինդիրիտները, երկրում փաստացի բացակայող ուժային կառույցները:

Բայց եթե դու շատ ես ուզում, հատուկ քո համար.

1. հեղափոխությունը անիմաստ զբաղմունք էր
2. ժամանակավոր կառավարությունում բոլորը լոխ են
3. սաղ կազմակերպել են ռուսները 
4. ժամանակավոր կառավարությունում բոլորը ռուսաստանի դրածո են
5. ուզբեկներն ու կիրգիզներն էլ թող իրար ուտեն ինչքան ուզում են, մեզ ինչ 
6. Կիրգիստանում խաղաղության, միջէթնիկ ու միջկրոնական համերաշխության, բարգավաճման հասնելու համար անհրաժեշտ է կառուցել կիրգիզական քաղաքացիական հասարակություն ու փակել ռուսական դպրոցները:

----------


## Հայաստան-Վրաստան

5. ուզբեկներն ու կիրգիզներն էլ թող իրար ուտեն ինչքան ուզում են, մեզ ինչ 
Այս մտքի հետ ես համամիտ չեմ, ինչպես կարող է մարդը լսի այդ նորությունները և անտարբեր մնա:
Եթե մի անմարդկային վայրենի երևույթ չի դատապարտվում ու կանխվում, ապա կկրկնվի նորը:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  13:49 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  13:46 ----------

Ուզբեկներին մորթում են կենդանու պես. Ուզբեկստանը փակել է սահմանը փախստականների առջև

12:48 • 15.06.10


Ուզբեկստանի իշխանությունները փակել են սահմանը Ղրղըզստանից փախչող ուզբեկ փախստականների առջև։ Ինչպես հաղորդում է РСН–ը, Ուզբեկստանի փոխվարչապետ Աբդուլլա Արիպովն այս որոշումը բացատրում է փաստով, որ նրանց տեղավորելու համար երկրում այլևս տեղ չկա։

Ըստ նրա՝ Ուզբեկստանը միջազգային կազմակերպությունների օգնության կարիքն ունի։ Տվյալ պահին հանրապետության տարածքում գրանցված է 45000 փախստական։

Միջազգային կարմիր խաչի տվյալներով՝ նրանց թիվը մոտենում է 80 հազարի։ Մոտ 70 հազար փախստական կուտակվել է սահմանի մոտ և սպասում է, որ իրենց թույլ տան անցնել սահմանը։

Fergana.ru պարբերականի գլխավոր խմբագիր Դանիլ Կիսլովը «Մոսկովսկի Կոմսոմոլեցին» պատմել է, որ Ղրղըզստանի հարավում բռնությունները չեն դադարում, ընդհակառակը, ուժգնանում են։ Եթե տան վրա «ղրղըզ» գրություն չկա, այդ տունը հրկիզում են։ Ոստիկանությունը, ըստ նրա, զենք է բաժանել տեղի ղրղըզներին։ Ականատեսների խոսքով, ուզբեկներին ուղղակի մորթում են դանակով, կան հարյուրավոր բռնաբարվածներ։

Tert.am

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ապեր, կարող ա՞ եթե ռուսները չմտնեն, ուզբեկները խառնվեն… տենց որ եղավ էդ ժողովուրդն էլ երկար ժամանակ կյանք չի տեսնելու


Ռուսները չխառնվեցին, մեկ էլ տեսար Չինաստանը խառնվեց։ Էդ ժամանակ Մեդվեդը կսկսի ծամել սեփական գալստուկը։ Ղրղզները դեռ պետականությանը անսովոր վայրենիներ են, նման է որ շատ ոգևորվեցինք իրենց «հեղափոխություններով»։ Բիշքեկի քաղաքակիրթ մասսան դեռ հաշիվ չի։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ռուսները չխառնվեցին, մեկ էլ տեսար Չինաստանը խառնվեց։ Էդ ժամանակ Մեդվեդը կսկսի ծամել սեփական գալստուկը։ Ղրղզները դեռ պետականությանը անսովոր վայրենիներ են, նման է որ շատ ոգևորվեցինք իրենց «հեղափոխություններով»։ Բիշքեկի քաղաքակիրթ մասսան դեռ հաշիվ չի։


Բռատ,, տոշնի դեռ ոչ մեկը չի իմանում ինչ ա կատարվում: Հեղափոխությունն էլ ուղղակի պատճառ չի էս ամեն ինչի: Լիքը վարձկանների մասին ա խոսք գնում Տաջիկստանից ու Աֆղանստանից: Ստեղ լիքը վատ բաներ են եղել, ու դեռ ահագին վատ էլ սպասվում ա: Ինչի որ համբալներ փիս, շատ փիս խաղեր են տալիս:

----------

terev (16.06.2010)

----------


## Adriano

Էս վրացիք լրիվ խայտառակ են.
Վրաստանից որպես մարդասիրական օգնություն Ղրղըզստանի Օշ քաղաք ուղարկված դեղորայքի շուրջ 70 տոկոսը ժամկետանց է։ Այս մասին, ինչպես հայտնում է АКИpress-ը, տեղեկացրել են քաղաք եկող մարդասիրական բեռների որակի ստուգմամբ զբաղվող հատուկ հանձնաժողովում։ «Որակի ստուգման ժամանակ պարզվել է, որ դրանց 70 տոկոսը ժամկետանց, հետխորհրդային շրջանի արտադրության դեղեր են»,- հայտնել են հանձնաժողովում։
Հունիսի 20-ին քաղաք է մտել ավելի քան 8 տոննա դեղորայք Վրաստանից։
Աղբյուր`http://tert.am/am/news/2010/06/22/osh/

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ձեռի հետ 



> ГСНБ: Беспорядки на юге организованы боевиками ИДУ, которых наняла семья Бакиевых
> Ու 
> За два месяца родственники и приближенные Бакиевых четырежды организовывали массовые беспорядки


Համ էլ կիրակի օրը հանրաքվե են անելու, որ նոր Սահմանադրությունը հաստատեն: Թե հարավում ոնց են հանրաքվեն կազմակերպելու, էտ մենակ իրանք գիտեն: 









Աստված սրանց պահապան:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  15:58 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  15:57 ----------

Այ սենց մի հատ վիճակ 







---------- Ավելացվել է՝  15:59 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  15:58 ----------

----------

Chuk (24.06.2010), Mephistopheles (24.06.2010)

----------


## Գեա

Ինչպես ասել է Ստեֆան Ցվեյգը "Իշխանությունը նման է Մեդուզա Գարգոնայի գլխին:Նրա դեմքին նայողը քարանում է":Ամեն ինչ կատարվում է իշխանության հասնելու կամ էլ այն պահպանելու համար՝Ղրղստանում լինի ,Վրաստանում  թե այլուր :Դժբախտաբար տուժում է խաղաղ բնակչությունը:Աստված նրանց հետ մինչև  հարցի լուծումը:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Մի երկու օր առաջ ազգային ինքնագիտակցությանն ուղղված համերգ էին նայում, մի կտոր էլ նկարեցի:

----------

Ariadna (15.07.2010), Mephistopheles (15.07.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Այ սենք, ղրղզները, սարեցի ու անգրագետ, կազմակերպեցին ընտրություններ ու հեսա պառլամենտական հանրապետություն կունենա: Ու էս պառլամենտում ոչ մի կուսակցություն մեծամասնություն չի ունենալու: Քննադատությունների համար դիմեք ՂրղզԿենտԸնտՀանձ: 




> Экспресс-анализ будущего Жогорку Кенеша (дополнено)
> 11-10-2010
> 15:02
> 
> Бишкек (АКИpress) - По данным на 15:00, в ГАС «Шайлоо» поступили данные по 2210 участков из 2333 (94,73%). По предварительным данным, на выборах депутатов Жогорку Кенеша Кыргызстана пятипроцентный порог по республике (141 828 голосов) и 0,5% рубеж преодолели 5 партий: «Ата-Журт», СДПК, «Ар-Намыс», «Республика» и «Ата-Мекен».
> 
> Таким образом, если данные существенно не изменятся, то места в парламенте будут распределены следующим образом:
> 1. «Ата-Журт» - 28 мандатов;
> 2. СДПК – 26 мандатов;
> ...

----------

davidus (12.10.2010)

----------

